# Swami Seeds



## Ace Yonder (Sep 2, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with Swami seeds, and if so what is your favorite? Since a local dispensary carries their seeds, and they have a bit of a reputation for being mold/mildew resistant, I thought i might give them a try. Cascadian Frost looks astounding but I don't want to pay $160 for 10 beans, so I was thinking of some of the more reasonably priced strains, such as the (Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb) or the Velvet Rush or Zazen. Anyone have experience with Swami gear? (Did a search and there are only 7 threads that even mention it, none of them going into much detail)


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 2, 2014)

I purchased Zazen, Cascadian Frost and Kali Mist x Cherry Bomb. I have only grown the Zazen so far. VERY Frosty, very strong buzz (after being jarred for a while) but no taste/smell to them, and very small plants with a poor yield.... if that's a concern for you.


----------



## Ace Yonder (Sep 2, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> I purchased Zazen, Cascadian Frost and Kali Mist x Cherry Bomb. I have only grown the Zazen so far. VERY Frosty, very strong buzz (after being jarred for a while) but no taste/smell to them, and very small plants with a poor yield.... if that's a concern for you.
> 
> View attachment 3244851 View attachment 3244852


Very nice!! Frost like that is definitely a plus, it's a shame about the yield tho, I'm only planning on running 3-4 plants next year, putting them out early and letting them get real big. Still, looks very very nice!


----------



## Mad Hamish (Sep 25, 2014)

With Zazen up the aeration they like a very fluffy mix, had same issue as StOw but when you figure them out the get pretty insanely big.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 1, 2014)

OK not often I give bad reviews, but between Zazen and Cascadian Frost I cant decide which is worse. Yeah you can get them big but it is a total waste of time, zero stretch in flower on either which you might like. Cascadian frost likes to throw sneaky little balls, tastes like a mouthful of dirt, smells like pink sweeties from my childhood, the gross musk ones. High is average, on par with a good Swazi i guess. Zazen also flowering out bland and boring as farq. Yeah both have frost but next to an OG cross they look downright poopy, Zazen has a while to go might end up super frosty but low hopes for any flavor or nose to it right now. The price is a total piss take youd do better with a fem from delicious seeds or something anything but this. I had high hopes but no way will i ever recommend his gear for anybodys lab but his own.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 2, 2014)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK not often I give bad reviews, but between Zazen and Cascadian Frost I cant decide which is worse. Yeah you can get them big but it is a total waste of time, zero stretch in flower on either which you might like. Cascadian frost likes to throw sneaky little balls, tastes like a mouthful of dirt, smells like pink sweeties from my childhood, the gross musk ones. High is average, on par with a good Swazi i guess. Zazen also flowering out bland and boring as farq. Yeah both have frost but next to an OG cross they look downright poopy, Zazen has a while to go might end up super frosty but low hopes for any flavor or nose to it right now. The price is a total piss take youd do better with a fem from delicious seeds or something anything but this. I had high hopes but no way will i ever recommend his gear for anybodys lab but his own.


LOL! That bad eh?

I found them pretty bland in every way except for potency/frost. Some of the strongest weed I've ever smoked. 

Having said that Im in no rush to get to the rest of the swami beans....


----------



## Mad Hamish (Dec 3, 2014)

It might be slightly euphemized there StOw. I was severely holding back. As much as i like a good erb, in absolutely equal parts am I irked by sub par doobs.


----------



## spacemoss (Feb 27, 2015)

there were definitely a few runts and mutants in the Zazen which is the Blue Orca (1971 (Afganistan) x 1976 (Thai Stick)) x 1991 Northern Lights #5/Neville's Hazeback crossed to the Blue Orca. But in my experience growing a good grip of them there was extreme variance, not all being bad, some quite good and worth keeping around. With so much Thai and the general rawness of the genetics the mutants and undesireable phenotypes shouldn't be unexpected.

Thread detailing the project:
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=262003






chocolate pheno






early finishing haze pheno







maybe it's not for everyone due to the number of plants you'll want to cull early on, but there are some good expressions.

I would recommend growing the Blue Orca x NL5H before the backcross, it is more homogenous, and it's easy to find a keeper amongst that stock that. A lot of people that grow the BO x NLH you don't hear back from ...they found what they were looking for...



Ace Yonder said:


> ...so I was thinking of some of the more reasonably priced strains, such as the (Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb) or the Velvet Rush or Zazen. Anyone have experience with Swami gear? (Did a search and there are only 7 threads that even mention it, none of them going into much detail)


I like the cherry bomb stuff, velvet rush stuff, the bo x nlh, and the mazar x guerrero from what i've seen so far. the straight 1991 NL5H is out there too, but it's too much for most people, maybe best for breeding with


----------



## st0wandgrow (Feb 27, 2015)

spacemoss said:


> there were definitely a few runts and mutants in the Zazen which is the Blue Orca (1971 (Afganistan) x 1976 (Thai Stick)) x 1991 Northern Lights #5/Neville's Hazeback crossed to the Blue Orca. But in my experience growing a good grip of them there was extreme variance, not all being bad, some quite good and worth keeping around. With so much Thai and the general rawness of the genetics the mutants and undesireable phenotypes shouldn't be unexpected.
> 
> Thread detailing the project:
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=262003
> ...



Good info spacemoss.

I didn't have as bad of an experience as Mad Hamish did, but it certainly didn't produce what I'd call a keeper either. A couple of the plants from the Zazen pack looked like completely a different strain. The nicer two that I found were VERY short and didn't yield worth a damn, but they were sure frosty.... and potent.

Have you grown the Kali Mist x Guerro/Cherry Bomb? That one has me intruiged and I will likely get to that one sometime soon (unless you tell me it's horse shit).


----------



## spacemoss (Feb 27, 2015)

There is no such thing as Kali Mist x Guerrero/Cherry Bomb, it was the Burmese, not Guerrero.


> Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb
> 
> A beautiful first release Kali Mist hit with a cross that the late Mr. Greengenes did using the V.I.S.C Burmese and his Cherry Bomb. I found one male from the beans he sent me and hit my Kali Mist female. The resulting plants were awesome but some hermi issues were present when they are stressed, so several females that didn't throw male flower were selected and then pollinated with a Kali Mist dominant male... these are F2


I've grown Cherry Bomb itself as well as Kahuna Bud and Molokai Frost crosses, all of which were pretty cool.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

spacemoss said:


> there were definitely a few runts and mutants in the Zazen which is the Blue Orca (1971 (Afganistan) x 1976 (Thai Stick)) x 1991 Northern Lights #5/Neville's Hazeback crossed to the Blue Orca. But in my experience growing a good grip of them there was extreme variance, not all being bad, some quite good and worth keeping around. With so much Thai and the general rawness of the genetics the mutants and undesireable phenotypes shouldn't be unexpected.
> 
> Thread detailing the project:
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=262003
> ...


 Poor choice for breeding with Nierika and then also Bodhi's land race crosses as alternatives. Swami needs to up his game a little, period. Getting everything I was looking for in the Swami gear from Bodhi TEST gear, F1 land race crosses.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Feb 27, 2015)

Let me go grab some snaps quick....


----------



## spacemoss (Feb 27, 2015)

Mad Hamish said:


> Poor choice for breeding with Nierika and then also Bodhi's land race crosses as alternatives. Swami needs to up his game a little, period. Getting everything I was looking for in the Swami gear from Bodhi TEST gear, F1 land race crosses.


If I remember correctly you offered to trade landraces from S. Africa in exchange for some seeds from Swami and never held up your end of the bargain. Your contribution to this thread does not seem objective due to whatever falling out you had with the breeder. The nature of a lot of the genetics being original hybrids means that there will be undesirable expressions.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 30, 2017)

Anymore info on Swami Seeds?

I just ordered the NL5 x Nevilles Haze. The original stuff was fire. If this is 2/3 as good as the original it will be a winner.

Best Modern Day stuff Ive ever smoked was a strain I had from 92-97....... Nevilles Haze x NL5 x Nevilles 88 G13 x Hashplant x Skunk #1. It got lost, and Ive been chasing after something as good ever since.

The Female was the NL/Haze Side, Male NL5 x F Haze and the male was 88 Hashplant/Skunk1.....Female HP x M SK1.

Ive got some Stabilized Hybrid x 88 G13 x Hashplant and am going to breed the Stabilized Hybrid x Mr Nice G13 x Haze together.

Should be an interesting F1.

Im also interested in some other strains of theirs.


----------



## kona gold (Jun 30, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Anymore info on Swami Seeds?
> 
> I just ordered the NL5 x Nevilles Haze. The original stuff was fire. If this is 2/3 as good as the original it will be a winner.
> 
> ...



Where did you find these?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jun 30, 2017)

kona gold said:


> Where did you find these?


http://swamiseed.org/


----------



## yesum (Jul 1, 2017)

I ran 1 Guerrero x Panama Red. Got a tiny plant with small thin buds. Smoke was potent and reminded me of 1978 Colombian Red. Not soaring, kind of like a modern hybrid with a lot of body or stony effect. I was looking for a more soaring effect but it is pleasant and strong.

Have Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb pack waiting, might run one next grow. I think the real Panama Red was confused with the Colombian Red which is a lowland strain and not that energetic or soaring. The Peace Corp guys may have just gotten the Colombian Red strain when they thought they had the Panama Red. Speaking of the seeds that Swami has now.


----------



## xmobotx (Jul 2, 2017)

am running NL#5/haze, nigerian sunshine, velvet rush & mazar/PCK

found zazen to be quite potent but, was unable to preserve it. didn't want to do well. the NL5H does do good & quite potent also.

i don't find velvet rush particularly potent but, it has a dreamy fuzzy high which warrants the 'velvet' name. i crossed it w/ my OG variant {from seed} wondering how the velvet will feel w/ a strong varietal like OG


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 2, 2017)

Please keep an update of the Nl5/H?

I'm very interested in crossing the NL5/H with Hazeman 88 G13 x Hashplant.

And am also interested in crossing Mr Nice Shit Male x 88 G13 x HP Female, and then crossing the Male of that cross, into the Female 91 s NL5/H.

I'm also really interested in the Cherry Bomb.

I'm actually interested in any of the stuff that Stabilized Hybrid/IBL, or that breeds consistently. I don't have enough space to do large scale pheno hunting so I I'm looking for something pretty homogeneous, but some variation is cool.

Ive also got the Mr Nice G13 x Haze, which I'm also dying to try it. It is also a stabilized Hybrid.

All these stabilized hybrids should be awesome.

They also had some with The One ( Kandahar ) the Black ( Vietnamese ) x NH5/H but are sold out.

They also informed me they also just released The One ( Kandahar ) x Punta Rojo x Mazar x Punta Rojo $100 x 15.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 4, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Please keep an update of the Nl5/H?
> 
> I'm very interested in crossing the NL5/H with Hazeman 88 G13 x Hashplant.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 24, 2017)

Any Updates ???

My friend just started 20 Swami/Nevils original release x NL5 x Hz. Whats the Yield like ?? Just how potent is it ???

12
Swami Blue Orca Haze

12
Hazemans/NDNGuy/Nevils 88 G13 x Hash Plant


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 13, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Any Updates ???
> 
> My friend just started 20 Swami/Nevils original release x NL5 x Hz. Whats the Yield like ?? Just how potent is it ???
> 
> ...


You have NO IDEA how friggin jealous I am of you! I was lucky enough to pick up some land race Jamaican Lambs Bread & Durban Poison... but Im having to wait until next spring (have to go outdoor w/em)... anyone want to trade any NL5 X NH for Jamaican or Durban beans, hit me up for sure. Interested in the good old, "for advanced, medical smokers only", version... Swammi's, I believe. Dont wanna name names, but the 10 beans of NL5xhaze (7females) that came from a major seed co, was just NOT what I remember it being... seemed higher yield, way lower potency, less frost... just disappointing. And Im talking about the 3 keepers! I always hear that weed is getting better & more potent... but what the hell happened to that late 80's-mid 90's NEXT LEVEL weed, that people used to INSIST was laced? (rotflmao!) Oh, how I miss thee! Lol


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 13, 2017)

If the place you got your NL5/Hz starts with an S, and ends with an I, and also has an ens in it ?? I also found them to not be in the same universe. Junk actually

Also the Other Seed Bank Version, that starts with an MR, and is better than the S version, but still no cigar. Still about half strength.

I also agree the modern version produced more bud, but less oil, and terpenes.

Ive also been smoking since I was 8 yers old, and I'm 58, and have smoked a lot of good weed, incl all the stuff that's supposed to be so good ect. And have grown a lot of it.

NONE of the modern weed was for me, as powerful as what I originally had in the 90s. I had a few strains in the 70s that would compare, but as far as all the Kush, Super Silver Haze, Ghost Train Haze, C99, AK47, NL#5, original non fem Barneys G13 x Haze, DJ Short Blue Moonshine, Blueberry, Grape Krush, Mr Nice Ortega, Mr Nice Shit, Mr Nice Critical Mass, Kosher Kush, Jack the Ripper, Tangie, AK x NL5, Willie Nelson, Original Pure Rhino.. Not White Rhino....God Bud, Sensi Mr Nice G13 x Haze, Martian Mean Green, NYC Diesel, Herijuana, Green Manalishi, Afghani #1, Non Fem Barneys Sweet Tooth, White Russian, White Rhino, White Widow, Chemdawg, Pre 98 Bubba Kush, Dank Sinatra, and others.

I'm hoping the original NL5/Hz, Blue Orca Haze end my search.

I also plan on breeding the NL5/Hz Male x Hazeman/NDNGuy/Nevils 88 G13 x HP


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 13, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Any Updates ???
> 
> My friend just started 20 Swami/Nevils original release x NL5 x Hz. Whats the Yield like ?? Just how potent is it ???
> 
> ...


Ive heard Blue Orca crosses (Blue Orca Haze) a lot in the "potency" discussion, as well. Refreshing, as lately it seems like chems are completely dominating the "potency racket" Dont get me wrong... i LOVE me some chem! Chemdawg-D, OG Chem, real deal chem 91 & 4... big fan. But I do miss the STRAIGHT FIRE of my youth, you know? But everybody (yours truly included) got busted, or had to tear down suddenly or had disaster strike, & late switch to "clone only" propagation techniques proved disastrous, as a raid shut everybody down... & permanently cost the local, underground grow community, 2 generations of strain hunting/breeding/collecting... unfortunately, the network of support just didnt exist for growers, like it does now. And if it did, the police state wouldve insinuated two-faced, lying agents to ruin lives, & destroy it for everybody... sorry... still bitter lol Doing better, though... bitterness is poison  Sorry for the rambling post... still reeling, a bit shell shocked lol
I had a disaster today, (or an on-going disaster that came to a head today hahaha) & I was way, way down & stressed... but then an equally surprising blessing, just sort of "fell into my lap", & basically "levelled out" a VERY bad situation  I will preserve their anonymity- but they wonderfully, AWESOMELY, blind-sided me with kindness & that isnt all... I got an email that a brand new inline is on its way - wasnt expecting it... my exact "organic whole foods mollasses" that I use, was given free in a food bank box we just got... a msg that free landrace beans are coming my way... all within the last 24-36 hrs?! And then ankther miracle this afternoon... Thank You! To all my brothers and sisters for your positive energy! Rarely has this much positive energy/karma -( label how u will), hit me at once & I have been in a DAZE how fast it went from great to horrible to even greater! Lol
Shutting up now & promise to be more succinct in the future. Thanks everybody!


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 13, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> If the place you got your NL5/Hz starts with an S, and ends with an I, and also has an ens in it ?? I also found them to not be in the same universe. Junk actually
> 
> Also the Other Seed Bank Version, that starts with an MR, and is better than the S version, but still no cigar. Still about half strength.
> 
> ...


Wow, do I know you? Hahaha lmao Seriously though, youre speaking my exact language, thinking my exact thoughts. And YES! You know exactly what Im talking about with the NL5XNH... I wondered if they were lying to me! Lol But yah - trying to lock down a FOR SURE source, as I am on a fixed income & cant replace failed purchass easily, if at all. 
Now, I dont know that Iv personally smoked any of Swammi's Blue Orca&/or its crosses, but pleanty of folk insist it definitely is in the same league as the NL5/NH, so Im after that one as well, too. Its just unavailable... I dont mind strain hunting for phenos... IF the beans are legit, you know? But its SOOO disappointing, to THINK you have the goodness, only to grow it out a bit & have that bad "sinking sensation" when u realize it isnt what u hoped... *sigh* Happened a few times for me, trying to find the goodness


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 13, 2017)

The Blue Orca Haze IS Available, and is Swamis Favorite. I believe the BOH may have a better yield. $100 for 15 seeds.

I also cant speak for Swami, but when I ordered 2 orders of the NL5/Hz, he gave me 12 freebies of BOH, and 9 Extra of the NL5/Hz.

I just ordered 1 order of the BOH on Friday, and asked Swami for more Freebie BOH if he is giving anymore freebies out. Ive seen a few of thee in veg, in photos, and 1 pheno I saw was truly outstanding, with huge secondary branching.

He was really really generous with the seeds, and they all were really dark, and mature.

Check out this Blue Orca Haze, in what looks like a 5 -10 gallon Bucket!!!! Hot Damn IMHO that's a nice looking plant. Should produce like a MFr.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 13, 2017)

I got ratted out by my partner in 97, and did 5 years in Federal Prison, and 8.5 Years Supervised Release. He was 70, I was 40. I'm almost 59. A couple more months. I had more supervised release than anyone at the prison.

Bank Robbers only got 3 years supervised release. I got 8.5.

He got 0 time.

Feds got my stuff.

I had 1000 clones. Gave 500 to my partner to grow on his 2000 acre farm.

Mine was a Mandatory Minimum, of 10-Life, and a $3,000,000-$5,000,000 fine.. With Prison Time, and Supervised Release, I got 13.5 years, and they waived the fine.


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 14, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> If the place you got your NL5/Hz starts with an S, and ends with an I, and also has an ens in it ?? I also found them to not be in the same universe. Junk actually
> 
> Also the Other Seed Bank Version, that starts with an MR, and is better than the S version, but still no cigar. Still about half strength.
> 
> ...


Yah, correct on the 1st guess... the other version was a very well known dutch company that has a ton of cups... again, big yielder, but "meh" potency... its maddening. :/ Im hoping SO much that Swammi's version works out, & gives me even ONE oldschool lady... Idk, though... its a lot of $ for me to be risking when Im not sure, you know? Might just stick with the landrace indicas & sativas...


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 14, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I got ratted out by my partner in 97, and did 5 years in Federal Prison, and 8.5 Years Supervised Release. He was 70, I was 40. I'm almost 59. A couple more months. I had more supervised release than anyone at the prison.
> 
> Bank Robbers only got 3 years supervised release. I got 8.5.
> 
> ...


That is just straight evil, man... theyre terrorizing an entire segmant of the population! I got lucky because I was 17 when we got nailed, plus i wasnt there at "go time"... my uncle fortunately got lucky as well, as we had 96 plants total, and just barely slid under the 100 plant mark. So his case was a state superior court case, & he bankrupted himself to hire Patrick Stylie. He did beat it, but the whole ordeal drove him straight into cocaine, crack, opiates... ughh... just terrible. Raids on gardens = state sponsored terrorism!!!


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 14, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I got ratted out by my partner in 97, and did 5 years in Federal Prison, and 8.5 Years Supervised Release. He was 70, I was 40. I'm almost 59. A couple more months. I had more supervised release than anyone at the prison.
> 
> Bank Robbers only got 3 years supervised release. I got 8.5.
> 
> ...


You need to get over to Colorado or the west coast! (if youre not already there lol) It sucks having to jump through hoops to get it, but I love the dr's auth system in WA state... The peace of mind is SO precious to me... ridiculous the constant stress and fear that the feds try and make growers live in


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 14, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The Blue Orca Haze IS Available, and is Swamis Favorite. I believe the BOH may have a better yield. $100 for 15 seeds.
> 
> I also cant speak for Swami, but when I ordered 2 orders of the NL5/Hz, he gave me 12 freebies of BOH, and 9 Extra of the NL5/Hz.
> 
> ...


Wow... pretty, pretty... Never tried the BOH...
Would you recommend for someone who is trying to find a close approximation of the oldschool, "next level" NL5xNH? Been VERY disappointed with the seed companies Iv tried thus far... the nl5xnh they are selling is just NOT what I remember... its just regular weed now *sigh* Still... if the BOH is close... Id def be willing to dive in and do some pheno hunting  Thoughts, advice appreciated. I found the unicorn, "Chemdawg-D", yet am somehow striking out, year after year on the dang nl5 haze :/


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 14, 2017)

Theres still good breeders around.

Bodhi, Hazeman, Topdawg, Motarebel, Sannies, all sell great stuff. There are others.

Also don't discount the Hazeman G13 x Haze. Many feel the original Chemdawg genetics come from this strain, or a relative. Many OG/Fuel/Diesel/Hash tastes/smells in 88 G13 x HP. Its also a good producer.

Actually if I was going to make seeds, I would use the Swami NL5/Hz x G13/HP Female. Hands Down. These will make F1 Hybrids. Not saying the BOH wouldnt cross out good, but will still not be F1 Hybrids. The NL5/Hz, and G/HP are both Stabilized, which will produce F1. BOH is already a hybrid.

Yep. The BOH is a 1971 Kandahar Afghani Female x 1976 Dealers Choice Thai Male, and is called Blue Orca, and is not available. Doesn't get much more Old School than that.

Then Swami takes a NL5/HZ Male, and crosses that into the Blue Orca Female. Thus. Blue Orca Haze.

The grower says it can be even more potent than the NL5/Hz. My 90s stuff was a cross of NL5/Hz Male x G13/HP x Skunk #1 Female. 

Also remember some of the NL5/Hz can go 12 weeks. As can BOH. Many are done in 70-75 days. Just a reminder.

But the BOH is supposed to be an upgrade in taste, and not as paranoia inducing, but just as strong in its own way.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 15, 2017)

The BOH IS Available.

You would need to send for a Seed Request, and he will send an email with the list. 

I just ordered another pack Friday, and got the new list. Here it is.


*Blue Orca Haze 100
Blue Orca Haze x (Vietnam Black x The One/Panama) 100
Blue Orca Haze x (Neville's Haze/Malawi x a5haze/Thai) 100
Blue Orca x (The Black x 91 NL#5/Neville's Haze) aka 'Bliss' 100
Blue Orca x Blue Mystic/PPP Bx1 75
Mr. GreenGenes Cherry Bomb 1979 Maui Wowie IBL 80
Durban Bubble x Nigerian Sunshine 80
Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb 80
(Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb) x Mazar-I-Shariff/Guerrero aka 'V Shiva' 80
Mazar-I-Shariff x Pakistan Chitral Kush 80
Mazar-I-Shariff x Punto Rojo 100
Mazar-I-Shariff x Guerrero 80
NL#5 x Neville's Haze F4 100
Nigerian Blue Haze (Nigerian Blue x NL5haze 80
Nigerian Sunshine 80
Nigerian Sunshine x (Nigerian Sunshine x Blue Mystic/PPP) 80
The One x Pakistan Chitral Kush 100
The One x (The Black x 91 NL#5/Neville's Haze) aka 'Yogi' 100
The One x Punto Rojo 100
Velvet Rush X NL#5/Neville's Haze 100
Vietnam Black x The One/Panama 100
Zazen x (Velvet Rush x NL#5/Neville's Haze) aka 'Guru' 100*


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 15, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Theres still good breeders around.
> 
> Bodhi, Hazeman, Topdawg, Motarebel, Sannies, all sell great stuff. There are others.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 15, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Yah, correct on the 1st guess... the other version was a very well known dutch company that has a ton of cups... again, big yielder, but "meh" potency... its maddening. :/ Im hoping SO much that Swammi's version works out, & gives me even ONE oldschool lady... Idk, though... its a lot of $ for me to be risking when Im not sure, you know? Might just stick with the landrace indicas & sativas...



My alternative "Guess" is GH??? Junk. IMHO.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 15, 2017)

Also a heads up.

In 4 weeks these will be added to the Swami List. Hes going to have some stuff with the Original RKS.


Blue Orca x the black/nl5haze x Punto Rojo 

The One x Punto Rojo 

TO /Pakistani x Punto Rojo 

Purple Zebra x Punto Rojo 

(Mazar/Guerrero x 91 NL5haze) x Punto Rojo 

Mazar/Guerrero x Punto Rojo 

cherry bomb x 85 humboldt RKS/Guadalajara 
to x 85
nl5 x 85
Bo x 85

to x tribal African (Pweto village congo x Transkei)
bo/to x Tribal African 

(mazar/Guerrero x nl5haze f2 1 2 3 4) x Punto Rojo 

paki/choco x paki/choco 
to x paki/choco 
to/Panama x paki/choco
paki choco x Punto Rojo 

purple zebra x Punto Rojo 
Nigerian Sunshine x Punto Rojo 

swami k cut Nigerian Sunshine x a1 f2 Nigerian Sunshine


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 15, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> My alternative "Guess" is GH??? Junk. IMHO.


Yuuup... and I couldnt agree more. Their NL5xnh & their NL5 x nh "mist", were SOOOO disappointing. A 20 seed run netted a half dozen keepers, a half dozen BADLY hermied culls (as in, "holy crap... are these REAL hermaphrodites?"), & an equal # of non-germination & junk that was culled before flowering. Of the handful that we let finish, 2 phenos were apparent - I super tall, skinny, very sweet popcorn bud yielder, that made me wonder if it was even the right strain, & the rest were medium height, w/a stronger earthy (just strong "weed" smell) smell & taste... potency was not terrible, but not above mediocre, either. 
Thanks to everyone who posted &/or messaged me about Swami's gear... Upon talking to him & discussing a few questions I had, it became apparent that he was EXACTLY who I had been hoping to find... I just didnt know it yet  So HUGE thanks! Let the pheno hunt begin! Lol


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 15, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Also a heads up.
> 
> In 4 weeks these will be added to the Swami List. Hes going to have some stuff with the Original RKS.
> 
> ...


Aaaand there goes MY seed budget for the year! Lol


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 15, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Also a heads up.
> 
> In 4 weeks these will be added to the Swami List. Hes going to have some stuff with the Original RKS.
> 
> ...


Jeez... looking at the new swami crosses... WOW... Itd take me a lifetime to properly pheno hunt through all that ripper weed!!! Man... just... wow... RKS to NL5 & Blue Orca? Forget about it.. You better get an ionizer to back up your carbon filter! Lol


----------



## yesum (Aug 16, 2017)

Wonder if that Punto Rojo is from Charlie at CBG. May talk with Swami by email and see what he suggests. I have his Kahuna bud x Maui seeds. The Guerrero x Panama Red I ran was a bit of a let down. Dead ringer for Colombian Red which I had in '78 and liked but did not love.

I recently smoked some Panama Red from Snowhigh that I think is legit. More soaring effect. Wispy buds. I have a truckload of genetics from him now and will report anything great.


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 16, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Any Updates ???
> 
> My friend just started 20 Swami/Nevils original release x NL5 x Hz. Whats the Yield like ?? Just how potent is it ???
> 
> ...


Concerning the nl5xnh... I ignore/cull the indica & "hybrid-y" phenos - you want the tall lady, heavy sativa characteristics pheno... if you catch the same pheno goin around in the late 80s-mid 90's, it is the most potent, "dominating" effect I have EVER felt... Teeth grinding, severe paranoia if u have issues with it or anxiety. Just rocket fuel potent... when I had it, I didnt like smoking it all the time. Have to be in the right frame of mind to enjoy it. Hated smoking it and going in public- at least back in the bad old days of prohibition. 2 close runners up - are the REAL, olden-days Road kill skunk, that ACTUALLY smells like skunk & has the most insane flowering smell that will NOT be stopped by carbon filters alone... city growers& dealers love/hated it lol Seriously though... its smell caused its near extinction imho... nobody wanted to grow it for fear, & a higher % of those who DID grow it, got popped & lost the genetics *sigh* 
The 3rd, is Chemdawg-D... I have suspicions that she has rks in there... but who can know, right? Another SUUUUPER loud, rank strain. More chemmy, diesely than rks, but does have that wonderfully wretched, rank skunky layer in there 
Idk, though... there were a few crazy potent strains back when... just usually had to pheno hunt for em, not the best uniformity.
The yield on the nl5xnh CAN be huge... like any tall girl, she has to have penetration... that sounded bad lol Serious once again, if you have something like a spectrum king that will blast high PAR down to the friggin floor, you'll pull a gram to a gram and a half per watt.


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 16, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Concerning the nl5xnh... I ignore/cull the indica & "hybrid-y" phenos - you want the tall lady, heavy sativa characteristics pheno... if you catch the same pheno goin around in the late 80s-mid 90's, it is the most potent, "dominating" effect I have EVER felt... Teeth grinding, severe paranoia if u have issues with it or anxiety. Just rocket fuel potent... when I had it, I didnt like smoking it all the time. Have to be in the right frame of mind to enjoy it. Hated smoking it and going in public- at least back in the bad old days of prohibition. 2 close runners up - are the REAL, olden-days Road kill skunk, that ACTUALLY smells like skunk & has the most insane flowering smell that will NOT be stopped by carbon filters alone... city growers& dealers love/hated it lol Seriously though... its smell caused its near extinction imho... nobody wanted to grow it for fear, & a higher % of those who DID grow it, got popped & lost the genetics *sigh*
> The 3rd, is Chemdawg-D... I have suspicions that she has rks in there... but who can know, right? Another SUUUUPER loud, rank strain. More chemmy, diesely than rks, but does have that wonderfully wretched, rank skunky layer in there
> Idk, though... there were a few crazy potent strains back when... just usually had to pheno hunt for em, not the best uniformity.
> The yield on the nl5xnh CAN be huge... like any tall girl, she has to have penetration... that sounded bad lol Serious once again, if you have something like a sun spectrum that will blast high PAR down to the friggin floor, you'll pull a gram to a gram and a half per watt.


And to be clear, I intentionally left off strains that I have little to no experience with. Never grown the 88 g13xhp, but I know its bomb. Good rec shop OG Chem isnt too awfully far back... great blasting, intense potency. Tests regularly between 36-39%+ thc-a - just realize that all growers and all cuts are not created equal


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 16, 2017)

Yes I agree that I would be looking for the more Sativa phenos. Swami offers the choice of either Sativa leaning or Indica leaning bred seeds. I got the Sativa pheno seeds. And would pick my plants likewise. That's what there supposed to be, and are advertised as Sativa. 


Also theres more to it than just THC/CBD/THCV ect.

The various Terpenes also have a huge affect, and combined with the other chemistry, its very sketchy to judge on the main chemicals they test for vs potency, and effect.

Ive also seen 1 company test a bud at 25%, and another test the same plant material at 15%. There are different ways to determine this value. I don't believe its a consistent test throughout the industry. Some plants may be off the charts vs THC ect, but the Psycho activity, may not be as high as another strain that measures considerably less., and more favorable terpene profile.

Also while I have no idea, Ive heard the Chemdawg may have originated in 88 G13/HP

The NL5/Hz cross I had in the 90s is as good as any Dab, Shatter CO2 Oil, Bubble Hash ect that Ive ever smoked. If you made shatter ect out of it, it would almost be unsmokable. It was already so lung buster, that you knew you would cough every hit. Any more wouldn't be good for your lungs. We did make hash out of it, and the high was the same, just was more lung buster, and took less of it. Same killer taste.

But for me the hassle of making it ect, mucking around with it to smoke it ect, it was just as easy to take however many hits, in a joint/bong ect

Also heres some more lines Swami will have in about 4-5 weeks. I'm already saving up for some of these.

He will have some stuff with the Original Road Kill Skunk/Guadalajara, and a 1985 NL#5, among others.

Blue Orca x the black/nl5haze x Punto Rojo 

The One x Punto Rojo 

TO /Pakistani x Punto Rojo 

Purple Zebra x Punto Rojo 

(Mazar/Guerrero x 91 NL5haze) x Punto Rojo 

Mazar/Guerrero x Punto Rojo 

cherry bomb x 85 Humboldt RKS/Guadalajara 
The One x 85 RKS/Guadlajara
Nl5 x 85 RKS/Guadalajara
BO x 85 RKS/Guadalajara

TO x tribal African (Pweto village congo x Transkei)

BO/TO x Tribal African 

(Mazar/Guerrero x nl5haze f2 1 2 3 4) x Punto Rojo 

Paki/Choco x Paki/Choco 
TO x paki/choco 
TO/Panama x paki/choco
paki choco x Punto Rojo 

purple zebra x Punto Rojo 
Nigerian Sunshine x Punto Rojo 

swami k cut Nigerian Sunshine x a1 f2 Nigerian Sunshine


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 16, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yes I agree that I would be looking for the more Sativa phenos. Swami offers the choice of either Sativa leaning or Indica leaning bred seeds. I got the Sativa pheno seeds. And would pick my plants likewise. That's what there supposed to be, and are advertised as Sativa.
> 
> 
> Also theres more to it than just THC/CBD/THCV ect.
> ...


Man, Im not even finished reading the post yet, and I HAD to quickly say - "I LOVE these kinds of detailed, super informative posts!"


----------



## yesum (Aug 16, 2017)

So Gas responded, he smokes the blue orca haze and says it is much less edgy than the nl5 x nevils haze. The Punto Rojo is from Charlie at CBG.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm gonna load up on these when theyre available. I don't know which 1 I'm more excited about.

The One x 85 RKS/Guadalajara
Nl5 x 85 RKS/Guadalajara
BO x 85 RKS/Guadalajara


I'm really interested in the NL5 cross, as I remember how good it was, but I'm also really curious about the BO x RKS/Guadalajara
I just wonder which is most potent/tasty. NL5 vs Kandahar., and then bred with RKS.


----------



## kristoffolese (Aug 16, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I'm gonna load up on these when theyre available. I don't know which 1 I'm more excited about.
> 
> The One x 85 RKS/Guadalajara
> Nl5 x 85 RKS/Guadalajara
> ...


I have a good feeling about this  Havent even HEARD of rks (the real kind) in at least 15 years... probly longer. And yah, I was eyeballing that NL5 cross, too... man... wish I had some acreage to do a 100 bean run & REALLY dig in there!  But, I shouldnt be greedy, I spose lol Lookin forward to it, I'll tell you that


----------



## yesum (Aug 16, 2017)

Well thanks guys. $100 going off to Swami for the Blue Orca Haze. If Swami chooses it over all he has, well I gotta try it. He calls it 3rd eye smoke. woo hoo!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 16, 2017)

I tried to post a couple photos of BOH in veg, but it wont let me.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 4, 2017)

I just ordered 2 packs of the BO X RKS, and another pack of BOH.

The 85 NL5 x 85 RKS didn't take, so there will be no NL5 x RKS for now, but have high hopes for the BO x RKS.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 4, 2017)

yesum said:


> Well thanks guys. $100 going off to Swami for the Blue Orca Haze. If Swami chooses it over all he has, well I gotta try it. He calls it 3rd eye smoke. woo hoo!



Did you get your seeds?? Did he give Extras, Freebies ?


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 4, 2017)

Sent off my $ Friday, cant wait! Funds were limited, so had to go with the NL5xNH... maybe I'll get lucky with a free seed or 2, though, who knows?


----------



## yesum (Sep 4, 2017)

I am mailing the money tomorrow, did not have his address and took him a long time to respond. I am in no hurry, have lots going on and dozens of strains to run.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 4, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Sent off my $ Friday, cant wait! Funds were limited, so had to go with the NL5xNH... maybe I'll get lucky with a free seed or 2, though, who knows?



You may get extra seeds, and maybe even a free pack.

Each time Ive ordered I got extra seeds of the type I bought, and also 1 FREE PACK.

The 1st time I ordered 2 packs of the NL5/Hz and got 9 extra NL5/HZ, and a free pack of 15 of the BOH, and the second time I got bought a pack of the BOH, got free pack of the Cherry Bomb.

I just ordered another pack of the BOH, and 2 packs of the BO x RKS. I dont know what Ill get this time.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 5, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> You may get extra seeds, and maybe even a free pack.
> 
> Each time Ive ordered I got extra seeds of the type I bought, and also 1 FREE PACK.
> 
> ...


Ohh... SO jealous of your BO X RKS!!! That is absolutely my next choice! Still... I cant complain. I LOVE the teeth grinding, mouth twisting rush of a good NL5 haze...SO hoping I get a keeper. Im wondering if these nl5 hazes grow as crazy as the "olden days" version lol Seriously though, this was a strain that you could flower straight out of seedling & not end up with 5grams/plant. Crazy stretch as I remember! Cant wait...


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 5, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Ohh... SO jealous of your BO X RKS!!! That is absolutely my next choice! Still... I cant complain. I LOVE the teeth grinding, mouth twisting rush of a good NL5 haze...SO hoping I get a keeper. Im wondering if these nl5 hazes grow as crazy as the "olden days" version lol Seriously though, this was a strain that you could flower straight out of seedling & not end up with 5grams/plant. Crazy stretch as I remember! Cant wait...


Whats interesting, is that the Swami crew (mailing address, anyway) ended up being located just north of where I live. In fact, Spokane, WA ( where I live), is the closest "big" (ha) city to them. Small world... hoping to meet them at barter faire this year. BARTER FAIRE!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 5, 2017)

cool!! I'm about 2500 miles away, unfortunately, in a non friendly state.

Yep, I'm pretty sure they grow crazy, just like the old days. I think Swami says you can flower them as soon as you know the sex


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 7, 2017)

Just got our beans... & I am dumb struck, speechless with joyful shock. I am a part of a small group of "old school" legal mmj growers. We have been hunting for years, for OLD school strains that havent had their goodness bred out & been homoginized down to "C" to "B" quality. Wouldve been happy - THRILLED- just to get a single pack. We sent our $ for a pack of the NL5 haze, and tad bit more, hoping for a seed or 2 of a blue orca or rks cross. In return, was sent over 30 nl5 haze seeds and een MORE of the Blue Orca X RKS/Guadalajara!!! Didnt know whether to laugh or cry... so we did both lol  This is a HUGE deal to us, as IMO, if you wanna do things right, you need as large a sample size of ladies (&gentleman lol) as possible if youre pheno hunting. Sooo tired of hearing ppl troll a strain or a breeder, because they popped 1 or 2 seeds, &didnt get exactly what they wanted. 
Instead of that approach, I recommend planting as many as you can, then culling as you go. Just be sure to take a couple clones off of EVERY plant that makes the grade & gets moved into flower. That way, if/when you find your keeper(s), you have her clones & can then chuck or give away all the other clones you took. It takes a bit of extra space, but its better than growing some super dank, & not having a cutting to keep her going. 
I could not recommend Swami more highly. If you want a fancy website, feminized "padlocked" genetics, all taste no potency, or the same old same old - go elsewhere. If you want among the best, old school genetics in the world, & care most about the effect & potency - go to Swami. He is ridiculously generous, & deserves MUCH credit for keeping these super special ladies going, as well as for sharing his best strains  Cant STAND breeders like "Exotic Genetix" who do that. They paid like $20k for the "Starfighter" strain, then locked it away, refusing to let anyone else have it. Instead, they keep it for themselves & use it to create countless non-true breeding hybrids that they sell for ridiculous prices. Swami does the opposite. Very thankful to him for releasing these genetics!!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 7, 2017)

I told you he would give you a bunch of extras.

Great Score!!!!!


I also got my order of Blue Orca Haze, and BO X RKS today.

I got 39 BOH x 18 BO x RKS. I only ordered 1 pack BOH They gave me a free pack of 15 + 9 extra of the BOH!!!!!

Free Pack x 18 The One x Paki Chitral Kush

So they gave me 75 seeds when I only ordered 30, and I got 3 strains vs 2.

I also asked if they were giving extras ect, that I would like to have extra BOH, Or BO/Paki, and they gave me both.

I also have another pack of the BO x RKS on the way. They will probably be here tomorrow.

Also, the NL5 x Hz, and the BOH I gave to my buddy, all look really really good. I mean really healthy. I dont have pics, but all of them are really vigorous, with great side branching at 6 weeks. They do get really strong light using a 1000w Hortilux HPS plant bulb. They also germinatted very fast. I soaked them on a Saturday. Plabted them on a Sunday, and they were coming up on Monday, and were all up by Wed/Thurs. 100% germ rate out of 45.

I also started 12 of the Original Release 1988 Nevils Hazeman/Nevils... yep, another Nevils G13 X Hash Plant, and was just discontinued a few days ago, as I was going to buy a few packs, and was informed they are gone.So my buddy will have to keep some males and open pollinate a nice female.

We plan on breeding a Male NL5 x Hz with a Female G13 x Hash Plant.

But I think you will be really happy with the vigor, and the branching patterns of the 2 plants, I know so far my buddy, and I both are thinking these are doing and looking better than expected. Ive got a really nice photo of a BOH in veg, but this site wont let me post it, and its 1 of the nicest smaller container plants Ive seen. Most wouldnt consider a 5-10 gal pot small, ( I usually use 15-20 ) but this plant is beautiful, with a hard to believe branching pattern. Though the plant is probably 7ft tall, its also go really close internode spacing, and a very complex branching pattern, which should equal a huge yield.

The plant/photo isnt mine, and I ran across it on the Mr Nice forum. It is there. 

Some, not the majority of the BOH, are a bit slower growers, but look very nice, I assume thats more of the Indica/Kandahar coming out.

You better get some of those going, and give a report.


----------



## yesum (Sep 8, 2017)

Swami is a hippy, the good kind. I sent the money and should get the seeds next week. Nice to order 15 and he gives you 20 or whatever. The freebies tend to be awesome as well. Kahuna bud last time.

I will drop a couple BOH next run, do not have space for more.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 8, 2017)

yesum said:


> Swami is a hippy, the good kind. I sent the money and should get the seeds next week. Nice to order 15 and he gives you 20 or whatever. The freebies tend to be awesome as well. Kahuna bud last time.
> 
> I will drop a couple BOH next run, do not have space for more.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 8, 2017)

I have been debating whether or not to post just how good of deal Swami/Gascanistan gave me. I dont want to put em in an awkward situation where EVERYONE expects insane deals from him. To be honest, I cant even think of it ad a "deal". He flat out BLESSED me & my little group of medical growers/patients, & he deserves the praise. So... I sent him $114, hoping for a pack of NL5 haze & a freeby or 2. He sent me NINETY seeds!!! Split between NL5 haze & BO X 85 RKS. Whats more, is that this blessing came at a difficult time for us. A member of our family died on tuesday... very hard. His incredible blessing really raised eveyones spirits & I will never forget what he did for us. THANK YOU SWAMI!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 8, 2017)

He gives what he gives, and Ive also bought from him several times, and hes always been more than generous. I also buy with no expectation of extra seeds. I figure he advertises 15, I expect 15. NO More No Less.

IMHO the genetics are worth more to me than any measly $100, if this stuff is as good as what I had. Id pay $100 for 5 seeds if they are the real deal from what I remember. 1 good mother, and its on. And from what I had there were never any duds potency wise.

I'm also really stoked about the RKS/BO but we haven't started any of them.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 9, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> He gives what he gives, and Ive also bought from him several times, and hes always been more than generous. I also buy with no expectation of extra seeds. I figure he advertises 15, I expect 15. NO More No Less.
> 
> IMHO the genetics are worth more to me than any measly $100, if this stuff is as good as what I had. Id pay $100 for 5 seeds if they are the real deal from what I remember. 1 good mother, and its on. And from what I had there were never any duds potency wise.
> 
> I'm also really stoked about the RKS/BO but we haven't started any of them.


I hear yah. A single keeper mother to chop clones off of is almost priceless. The BO X 85' RKS/Guadalajara has us pretty excited... both parents are real deal hippy head stash. For those who know  
But seriously, some of the old RKS was the stank reekin'est , most pungent, acrid skunk-musky weed there is. The only modern weed Iv smelled that "loud", is maybe Chemdawg-D? Back in the early-mid 90's, we called it "expando weed", because it was so dang potent, it seemed like even moderate hits expanded in your lungs and made you cough. Back to back bong hits of it were almost unbearable lol In a bong, it really can be a 1-hit quit. Im curious to see what expressions will dominate... will def be taking clones off of everything before flowering. Considering a sea of green grow, up the numbers, tease out as many expressions as possible each run. Dreaming of a keeper momma


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 10, 2017)

My original stuff was also Expando, and like you say. You ARE going to cough. I don't care who you are. And it tasted of the finest hash. I'm also hoping the BOH may give it that refined hash taste, and is also another reason I got the Hazeman G13 x HP to breed with a male Nl5 x Hz.

I also believe a Male G13 x HP into the BOH would be interesting.

A buddy of mine asked yesterday if I wanted to be a partner in a grow room. Hes got the place, a really nice place, 0 experience, and we make a joint venture of it, split the bills/product 50/50, and I take care of it, and show him what I'm doing. I'll supply the seeds.

So tomorrow I'm ordering more of the BOH, and NL5 x Haze from Swami. I already have 37 x BO/RKS, 18 The One x Paki Chitral Kush
I'm going to start 15 of the BOH, 15 of the NH5 x Hz, 18 of the BO x RKS, 18 x The One x Paki Chitral Kush.

2 of my other buddies, who I also gave seeds have each 15 NL5/Hz, 10 BOH, 10 Hazeman/Nevils 88 G13 x HP

Other buddy has 10 G13/HP, 15 BOH, 15 NL5/Hz.

So out of those, hopefully we can find some real keepers, but im sure that probably every plant will be seriously potent.

Like I said, and you know. If this stuff pans out, I wont have to look for any other genetics. I'll be like the Seed Vault in Greenland once I find out that this stuff is as good, or better than what I originally had. I'll buy all I can afford.
For the past few years Ive been buying a lot of guitar effects pedals. I spent $1000 on 2 of them a month ago, so my quest for guitar pedals ( I have $8000+ worth) will be curtailed for the quest for Swami Seeds. If they pan out.
I'll veg them in 3 gal containers to save on Veg Space, and then when theyre flowered, I'll transplant them into 5 gal buckets. I usually grow 2 big plants in 20 gallon containers x 1 x 1000w Hortilux HPS, but the smaller plants/containers will allow for me to see more females, of which you already know, and I can still judge production. If they do good in a smaller container, theyre going to kill in a larger 1.

I'm also basically primitive. I use Promix BX, and Hand Water. Nothing fancy

I'm also going to order 2 of the Gavita 1000w. We'll use a regular Hortilux 1000w HPS Superbulb for Veg, for now, as I already have 1, and then we'll get another Gavita 1000w DE with a Veg Bulb.

I'm also looking into the Nanolux 1000w DEs


----------



## kona gold (Sep 11, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> My original stuff was also Expando, and like you say. You ARE going to cough. I don't care who you are. And it tasted of the finest hash. I'm also hoping the BOH may give it that refined hash taste, and is also another reason I got the Hazeman G13 x HP to breed with a male Nl5 x Hz.
> 
> I also believe a Male G13 x HP into the BOH would be interesting.
> 
> ...


That was my hope as well.
But I was bummed with my first pack attempt. 
I started a whole pack of the Kahuna x Mr Greengeens Maui and not one germinated!!!
I was going to add this strain to some other Hawaiian strains I have for a larger more diverse gene pool, but didn't happen. 
I also have nl#5 x haze and Zazan.
Hope this was just a fluke, as I am really hoping his genetics are legit.
Have you seen any grows from anyone?
Best of luck with your magic beanz!


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 11, 2017)

BOEL is known in my local area pretty well - check out swami's website for details. Theyre legit. What seems to happen, is ppl find their "one" (or ones), & just disappear into the woodwork. Two of the most ridiculously potent, AND over priced strains ever bought by my friends & I, were grown by ppl who grew it JUST for themselves, only selling occasionally, & with a "we both know its expensive... take it or leave it" attitude. Both growers were obsessive in their secrecy, too. But then again, that was the bad old days of prohibition. Even so, I still notice that the NEXT LEVEL ladies tend to be hoarded/taken off into isolation. But yes, Swami is legit.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 11, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> My original stuff was also Expando, and like you say. You ARE going to cough. I don't care who you are. And it tasted of the finest hash. I'm also hoping the BOH may give it that refined hash taste, and is also another reason I got the Hazeman G13 x HP to breed with a male Nl5 x Hz.
> 
> I also believe a Male G13 x HP into the BOH would be interesting.
> 
> ...


Nice, congrats man . Team-ups are always more fun than growing alone if you have the right person. Def jealous of your indoor space! Lol Yah, I went LED not too awfully long ago. Needed to go tent style. The tight space sucks, def have to top& train the hell out of tall girls to make em fit - but I love the full spectrum LED's that are out. Spread isnt the greatest, but is perfect for a tent. Im lovin your breeding plans  Grow it, spread it around


----------



## yesum (Sep 11, 2017)

BOH is out according to the website. We must have done something here to cause the shortage eh?

I hope I get my pack, I ordered before the out of stock thing. Been reading up on Neville's Haze and many think it is a legit trip smoke. Can be nervous though, was a lot of the reaction. 

With the sativas I advise to use white light and if you can high Kelvin light. I know no one cares what I think but I advise anyways. The guys who specialize in sativas tend to agree with me though.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 11, 2017)

Swami still has the BOH. At least he did last week. It also wasn't listed then, but is in stock.

Ive also had at least a 90+% germ rate, with a couple weak 1s from those.

I would message Swami about the Germ Rate, if I was sure it wasn't user error.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 11, 2017)

yesum said:


> BOH is out according to the website. We must have done something here to cause the shortage eh?
> 
> I hope I get my pack, I ordered before the out of stock thing. Been reading up on Neville's Haze and many think it is a legit trip smoke. Can be nervous though, was a lot of the reaction.
> 
> With the sativas I advise to use white light and if you can high Kelvin light. I know no one cares what I think but I advise anyways. The guys who specialize in sativas tend to agree with me though.


Ive grown with bulbs as low as 2700K & as high as 5000K. I gotta say, not much noticeable dif in the 3000's. I havent seen much dif between 3000k, 3500k & 4000k. The 2700's seemed to produce lankiness in veg... the 5000k was def disappointing in flower. I run 3000k now, doing great. No excessive stretch/lankiness issues. But thats interesting... I'll have to ask around about that. Havent done much sativa lately.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 11, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Ive grown with bulbs as low as 2700K & as high as 5000K. I gotta say, not much noticeable dif in the 3000's. I havent seen much dif between 3000k, 3500k & 4000k. The 2700's seemed to produce lankiness in veg... the 5000k was def disappointing in flower. I run 3000k now, doing great. No excessive stretch/lankiness issues. But thats interesting... I'll have to ask around about that. Havent done much sativa lately.





kristoffolese said:


> Ive grown with bulbs as low as 2700K & as high as 5000K. I gotta say, not much noticeable dif in the 3000's. I havent seen much dif between 3000k, 3500k & 4000k. The 2700's seemed to produce lankiness in veg... the 5000k was def disappointing in flower. I run 3000k now, doing great. No excessive stretch/lankiness issues. But thats interesting... I'll have to ask around about that. Havent done much sativa lately.


I do wanna say, that I HAVE noticed a difference between 80 cri & 90 cri of the SAME kelvin - but with a small sample size. A friend ran a side by side grow with 3000k fullspectrum COBs. One side was 80cri, & the other was 90cri. All plants were clones off the same mother, same nutes, same square footage, just dif cri values. Despite the hype, the 80cri plainly outperformed the 90cri to the tune of almost +20% on yield for the 80 vs 90. Now this may have been due to the strain (gdp), but idk. 
Now, the 90cri DID finish almost a week earlier (58 days 90cri, instead of 63days 80cri. But theres plenty of led threads on this, im sure. We popped 3 of the NL5xNH, & 2 of 3 popped within 18hrs of hitting the wet paper towel, the 3rd not too far behind. So no germ issues so far...


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 12, 2017)

Ordered nl5xnh sativa he said look for the acid pheno if your looking for bomb, real nice guy


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 12, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Ordered nl5xnh sativa he said look for the acid pheno if your looking for bomb, real nice guy


Acid pheno? The tall, super stretch pheno?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 13, 2017)

He said smells like pure skunk


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 13, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> He said smells like pure skunk


Ok, Im with you now. Yum yum  I swear, weed smokers are the only ppl on the planet who love the smell of skunk lol hahaha  Its funny you say that, because one pheno out of our 3 keeper mommas in the 90's, we nicknamed "skunk's ass" lol


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 13, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Ok, Im with you now. Yum yum  I swear, weed smokers are the only ppl on the planet who love the smell of skunk lol hahaha  Its funny you say that, because one pheno out of our 3 keeper mommas in the 90's, we nicknamed "skunk's ass" lol


Lol that's all he told me, didn't say nuttin about plant structure or nuttin lol


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 13, 2017)

Btw - I only planted 3 seeds (adding them late, to a grow thats already 3 weeks along...), but all 3 popped in under 24 hrs, were moved to starter cups & poked their heads up last night/this morning. I will make an attempt to get pics up... my fiance may have to help me though, as I am def "tech challenged" and cant seem to get it to work when I try to post pics. 
Anyway, gunna flower these 3 early - only givin em a couple weeks before flippin em to flower. The GDP & girl scout I have running are slow-medium growing in veg - at least vertically, anyway. Trained em all wider than they are tall, as Im in a tent. Im just gunna let the nl5haze go - no training- until it catches up in height. And it WILL catch up. 
Yah, the pheno of gdp that I have only grows 2-2.5 ft tall. Short, super grapey pheno. Will see what I can do pic-wise.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 13, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Lol that's all he told me, didn't say nuttin about plant structure or nuttin lol


The plant structure of the skunky one will be leggy, on the lanky side. They stretch like crazy, so if youre in a tent, you need to train the hell out of em. Keep bending/tying down any stretching shoots.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 13, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> The plant structure of the skunky one will be leggy, on the lanky side. They stretch like crazy, so if youre in a tent, you need to train the hell out of em. Keep bending/tying down any stretching shoots.


Nope got 7 foot ceilings, got a Scott's og tall as me n I'm 6'1


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 13, 2017)

Is the lanky 1 super potent??


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 13, 2017)

My 2 buddies have about 25 of them going. 1 persons are 6 weeks, and the others are 1 week..

Another person will be starting 18 more of the NL5/Hz, so out of all of them I should have access to some good phenos.

They grow like weeds.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 13, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Is the lanky 1 super potent??


Yes.

In reality. Most all of them will be super potent. When I ran it in the 90s, I never found a low potency plant.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 13, 2017)

O ok because I'm thinking of breedin it to something purple maybe


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 13, 2017)

From what Ive seen, the Male is usually used from the NL5/Hz.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 13, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Is the lanky 1 super potent??


Thats kind of tuff to answer honestly. To me? YES. But if this makes sense, its more a matter of "effect", than it is potency. If you grew out 100 nl5xnh seeds from Swami, you'll almost certainly get a certain number of highly potent, shorter plants... as well as a certain # of potent, taller, more sativa looking plants. 
Now both phenos would be potent, but in their own way. The shorter, more indica keepers' potency would be more indica in effect. The taller keepers will be more sativa in effect. There are exceptions of COURSE, but I am speaking in generalities. So, the NL5Xnh that is famously too potent for many, is a sativa dominant pheno. Its not that it has more thc than any other strain - its that its EFFECT is so intense. The mix of thc, cannabinoids, terps & flavonoids is such, that the effect it produces is overwhelming to some - even ME if the situation is right (or wrong lol). Its a mouth twisting, teeth grinding, heart pumping sativa of epic effect. I am not joking or exaggerating when I say that multiple people came back after buying their weed, demanding to know what the weed was laced with. They didnt ASK, "did you lace this?", they were CERTAIN it was laced, because the effect really was THAT intense. Its def not for everyday, all day day use. At least not for me. GDP is my go-to for that, green crack or durban poison for wake n bake


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 13, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yes.
> 
> In reality. Most all of them will be super potent. When I ran it in the 90s, I never found a low potency plant.


Exactly  Youre gunna get quality/potency. Its just the effect that will differ.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 13, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Exactly  Youre gunna get quality/potency. Its just the effect that will differ.


Also- if anyone grows out a male from Swami's gear, (or plans on it) privately msg me if youre willing to trade, share, whatever. Iv got a ton of NL5xhaze (sativa leaning), some Blue Orca X 85' Roadkill Skunk/guad, as well as Jack Herer, & Im def looking for some "Swami" pollen for breeding.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 13, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Swami still has the BOH. At least he did last week. It also wasn't listed then, but is in stock.
> 
> Ive also had at least a 90+% germ rate, with a couple weak 1s from those.
> 
> I would message Swami about the Germ Rate, if I was sure it wasn't user error.


I got those on a pre order from Firestax a little while back.
I never had any problems with anything I have gotten from stax before?
But who knows, anything is possible. 
I will message him and see what he says.
Thanks, and I will ignore your last comment.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 13, 2017)

I'm hoping to keep 2 different phenos each of both the NL5/Hz, and the BOH for mothers. 

The BO x RKS should be really interesting. I wish Swami would release the Pure RKS/Guad.

I actually got lucky 5 days ago, and a friend who doesn't know how to grow, asked me if I wanted to go in 50/50 on a room. Hes got a YUGE house. Basement is at least 30 x 50, but I'm not greedy, and only want to use 2 x Gavita 1000w flowering lights, and 2 x 600w Gavitas for Veg. I ordered 2 1000w Gavitas for flowering, but will use a Hortilux HPS 1000w for veg for now. I think 2 x 600s would be better for spreading the light, but m not sure.

I told him Id buy all the lights, and some other stuff, and we will split the electric bill, and Ill of course take all the care of them, but will show him what I'm doing.

I also wonder what the light spectrum trade off is if you dim a Gavita Veg Bulb? Loss of Blue ???


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 14, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I'm hoping to keep 2 different phenos each of both the NL5/Hz, and the BOH for mothers.
> 
> The BO x RKS should be really interesting. I wish Swami would release the Pure RKS/Guad.
> 
> ...


Not sure on the blue spectrum question - Dont know a whole lot about Gavitas. But the 2 600's will for sure give a better spread than a single 1000, so youre def thinking right. Thats awesome, though. Ive got some outdoor space I can use next summer... but Im forced to do the twist & tie & train thing to keep em off the tent ceiling  As much as I bitch about space, though, I WILL admit that Im loving how friggin easy it is to keep my #'s where I want them... RH always in the 45-55% range, temp always 74-79F. CO2 is a crap shoot because I dont have a meter, but if you exhaust out the tent's ceiling, you dont have the same co2 waste u otherwise would. But I digress... man, I stayed up late smokin pot... just woke up & Im still stoned from last night! Hahaha


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 14, 2017)

kona gold said:


> I got those on a pre order from Firestax a little while back.
> I never had any problems with anything I have gotten from stax before?
> But who knows, anything is possible.
> I will message him and see what he says.
> Thanks, and I will ignore your last comment.


I agree... def say something to Swami. We've gotten lucky with 100% germination so far. While I only popped 3, the ppl I gifted seeds to havent had any fail to pop either. Makes me wonder if the seeds you bought got too hot or cold? Exposure to high humidity can "dud" them out, too, just like it does with pollen.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 14, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> I agree... def say something to Swami. We've gotten lucky with 100% germination so far. While I only popped 3, the ppl I gifted seeds to havent had any fail to pop either. Makes me wonder if the seeds you bought got too hot or cold? Exposure to high humidity can "dud" them out, too, just like it does with pollen.


Yea, that's kind of what I was thinking, maybe they got hot.
I sent him an email last night, let you know what he says.
Thanks


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 14, 2017)

A guy at Gavita told me that its better to run a 600 than to Dim the 1000 as you WILL Lose Blue.

I also like to Bend my plants over when I grow in 20 gallon containers inside. I wont top them, but start training them to grow Horizontally from a young age. Ill have to many this time, as Im using many plants in 5 gallon containers to find a few/couple mothers. Next time I'll grow less plants, but in bigger containers.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 14, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> A guy at Gavita told me that its better to run a 600 than to Dim the 1000 as you WILL Lose Blue.
> 
> I also like to Bend my plants over when I grow in 20 gallon containers inside. I wont top them, but start training them to grow Horizontally from a young age. Ill have to many this time, as Im using many plants in 5 gallon containers to find a few/couple mothers. Next time I'll grow less plants, but in bigger containers.


Nice. I do the same thing depending on strain- bending them over. If theyre shorties, like the pheno of gdp Im running, Ill just gently train em diagonal sideways. The little 3 gallon fabric pots do well for tent grows. This is a 3&a half week old gdp with no ties, just a bit of pulling and prodding here and there, with selective light pruning.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 14, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Nice. I do the same thing depending on strain- bending them over. If theyre shorties, like the pheno of gdp Im running, Ill just gently train em diagonal sideways. The little 3 gallon fabric
> 
> 
> jimihendrix1 said:
> ...


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 14, 2017)

Hmm... not sure what I did wrong, but I def screwed up that last post, sorry. Anyway, the bushy one is just being lightly lst'd, no tying down. The 2nd pic is another gdp, a "sister" that was recently stripped bare and is starting to come back. I like how differently they grow depending on how you train em. As you can see, the heavily trained gdp suffered a cal mag deficiency - got too dry & ph dropped too low to uptake as much mag as she needed. Fixed now, but the marks remain. So long as she keeps stretching those shoots out, thougj, Im happy


----------



## yesum (Sep 18, 2017)

So jimi, I saw a guy on another forum named jimihendrix58. Is that you? If so, you have a lot of experience with the types of smoke I am looking for. Late sixties to early seventies is the sweet spot. I am sure there was great imports prior to the sixties but that is all lost in the haze as it were. There probably strains to die for hundreds or thousands of years ago as long as we are digging up the past.

Swami said all is well in his email. I take it that I will get my BOH 3rd eye beans.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Id say that's probably me @ jimihendrix58.


I should get my BOH and NL5 x Hz today. Then Ill start them.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 18, 2017)

Swami sent me a pic of the hoop house grow up north... mmm mmm MMM! Crusty with trichs, beautiful autumn colors... yum yum!!


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 18, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> View attachment 4012582


What strain is this


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 18, 2017)

Seeds didn't come today. Hopefully tomorrow. I usually get them in 5 days. Its been 8.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 21, 2017)

My seeds came today got nl#5 x by and the one x punto rojo as freebies put 7 of each in paper towels


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Seeds came today.

In 3 days I'll probably start

34 BO X RKS

18 NL5/Hz

18 BOH

17 The One x Paki


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 22, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> My seeds came today got nl#5 x by and the one x punto rojo as freebies put 7 of each in paper towels



Keep an update on The One x Punta Roja 

Ive also got the Velvet Rush x NL5/Hz, but it can go up to 130 days.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 22, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Keep an update on The One x Punta Roja
> 
> Ive also got the Velvet Rush x NL5/Hz, but it can go up to 130 days.



No problem I'm interested in the rks/guadalahara


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 22, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> No problem I'm interested in the rks/guadalahara


Same i'm eyeing up that NL5 x RKS, hope i'm not too late once i'm ready to order .


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2017)

The NL5 x RKS pollen didn't take, so there will be NO NL5 x RKS for now.

In the Spring the IBL of the RKS will be available.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 23, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> The NL5 x RKS pollen didn't take, so there will be NO NL5 x RKS for now.
> 
> In the Spring the IBL of the RKS will be available.


Well that makes it easy, no order then lol. Thanks for the info!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 23, 2017)

He does have the BO x RKS, which is possibly better than the NL5/RKS.


----------



## MrMayhem1134 (Sep 23, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> He does have the BO x RKS, which is possibly better than the NL5/RKS.


I may go for the Cherry bomb x RKS or wait for the IBL and do more research on other strains he has. I'm not necessarily interested in better just looking for certain genetics and that 85 nl5 x 85 rks sounded good, sad to hear the pollen didn't take. Have no idea what Blue Orca's lineage is, plus a lot of people ordering it already , so I will have to research amongst this thread and his site what the lineage is. Thanks for the advice jimi!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 24, 2017)

Blue Orca is a cross between Pre Soviet 1971 Kandahar Afghani x 1976 Thai Stick....... BO is the Oldest Living Clone, along with its sister The One. Both have been alive since 1983.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 24, 2017)

MrMayhem1134 said:


> Well that makes it easy, no order then lol. Thanks for the info!


Really? That surprises me. The NL5 Haze is five alarm fire, the BO Haze, BO X RKS, Cherry Bomb are hippy head stash quality... insanely hard to find a lot of these genetics... crazy how quickly all the legends of old have been forgotten. But for your own benefit, you may want to reconsider your "no order then" comment  lol


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 24, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> No problem I'm interested in the rks/guadalahara


So are half the growers on the planet hahaha I cant wait to pop the BO X RKS! Popped 3 NL5X NH, myself, all 3 germed. Got one mutant - first 2 sets of leaves came out clawed, as if they were struggling with nitrogen toxicity (I only give regular water to seedlings, so its obviously not that). The 3rd set is ridiculously bright neon green & looks like IT was born with heat stress - all the leaf serrations curled up. Growth is slower, too. I cant bring myself to toss her, though lol Iv seen mutants actually finish with fantastic potency, if not an enviable yield. We'll guve her some time. Germed them late in the cycle Im running... theyre a bit over a week old, & in a tent with some GDP & Girl Scout that have been vegging for 5 weeks. Im cringing, knowing Im going to be vegging them so early - theyll only have 2 weeks of veg under their belt (from seed, I dont count a seperate "seedling" stage. 18-24 hours light= Veg stage to me.), not ideal, but I HAVE to flip the tent into 12/12 this coming week or they'll overgrow the space  
I WAS going to wait until my current run ended to do an all "Swami" run, but I couldnt resist popping a few now


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 24, 2017)

Id usually flip the tent to flower when the canopy is 50-75% developed - depending on strain & stretch. 
As you can see, Im very near 100% coverage... oops lol


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 24, 2017)

You can see the size dif already. I'll keep an eye on mutant... so long as she doesnt have tobacco mosaic or something nasty, Id like to see what the little mutant does


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 26, 2017)

So what's the final verdict on his Cherry bomb and NL5 x nevilles haze
Good for indoor, yield, good vigor?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 26, 2017)

Anyone else have germ problems with nl5 x Hz I've had only 1 crack so far in about 4 days


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 26, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> Anyone else have germ problems with nl5 x Hz I've had only 1 crack so far in about 4 days


out of how many?


----------



## bobdagrowah (Sep 26, 2017)

8. Not blaming his genetics, he's a good guy but so far only got 1


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 26, 2017)

I planted 20, and 17 came up within 4 days.. 1 was weak, so I killed it.

My buddy planted 10, and all came up.


----------



## kristoffolese (Sep 26, 2017)

CriticalCheeze said:


> So what's the final verdict on his Cherry bomb and NL5 x nevilles haze
> Good for indoor, yield, good vigor?


The nl5 x nh is one of the giants, as far as potency is concerned. Not for nubes, smoke or grow- wise. The fire phenos have that crazy stretch. We used to flower at 1-2 weeks old & sog her. Was the only way to keep her in the tents we used  But best results come from letting her sexually mature before flipping to flower. I havr learned... painstakingly lol... that the "modern" Nl5 x haze is def NOT the same thing. I will admit to a more homogeneous, consistent plant & finished product, excellent vigor and yield... but Im sorry, the OLD (80's-early/mid 90's) Nl5 x nh was special, different. I am very early in the grow, but what Im seeing so far- the oldschool nl5xnh, unique incensey/spice/earthy weed/skunk smell its ALREADY putting off, combined with research Iv done & the convo's Ive had with Gas (from Swami's Organic Seeds) & others on this forum (shout out to jhendrix  ), has convinced me that this is def what Iv been looking for. Will keep updating... but to be honest, this runs a "rush job". I popped a few seeds, when I was already a few, 3-4 weeks into veg. But I had a couple square feet to spare, figured Id pop 3, hope for 1 good female. Culled a mutant a dew days ago... Ive def got 2 dif phenos. 1 is starting to show the classic haze-like, stretch growth. The 2nd is an inch or 2 more squat, developing primary branching/bushing out faster than #1. Im having to flower them much earlier than Id like, so theyre not going to be supermodels by any means. But I'll upload some pics when I can & tell yall how it goes. Fingers crossed! These are a week & a half old from seed.


----------



## yesum (Sep 26, 2017)

Well the BOH finally came. 18 of them, I guess Swami has a limited number of seeds for the BOH since everyone is jumping on them. He gave extras of the Guerrero x Panama Red for instance in my last order. Just glad I got them as it took about 3 weeks since I sent the money.

The BOH seeds are small. Is the Thai or Neville's Haze small as well? Wondering where that came from. My Colombian Gold has small seeds, I think it is a trait of a lot of old sativa strains. I wonder what all is in the Nevill's Haze. Colombian Gold, Acapulco Gold, Indian Kerala? Whatever it is they made a mind blower. Never smoked it but too many stories of heads getting twisted on it. Good Thai will do that as well.

Velvet Rush x NL5/Hz is the freebie. Will have to look that one up. I asked for 'kind and trippy' on any freebies. I will only put one seed into my next grow as all the space is taken. Will use that method where you look at the area where the seed attaches to the plant and see if it is sunken it and round. No idea if that is a real thing or someones imagination. hehe

I already have a sativa that has me wondering if I smoked too much off 2 small hits. Colombian Gold '72 from USC. Well, one of the plants anyways. It figures I did not get a clone off it, as it was a runt and produced only one bud for the entire 'plant'.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 26, 2017)

The seed orders have been slow because its mid harvest, GAS is out of town and left the job of sending out orders to someone else, and they were very slow. It also took 3 weeks to get 1 of my orders, but all is well.

The Velvet Rush is a cross of Thai x Afghani #1 x NL5 x Hz. _I also got these as freebies.

The NL5 x Nevils Haze is a combination of

South Indian x Thai x Highland Oaxacan x NL5._


----------



## Rufus the 13th (Sep 27, 2017)

Hey guys!
Where do Swami Seeds ship out of? Are they in the US?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Sep 27, 2017)

Rufus the 13th said:


> Hey guys!
> Where do Swami Seeds ship out of? Are they in the US?



Yes. And they only ship to USA.


----------



## Rufus the 13th (Sep 27, 2017)

Who da man?
Hendrix be da man!
Seriously, he is one of my favorites! I wish he were alive today...
Being white, I would dressed up as him (and Stevie Ray) on Halloween so many times when I was yound! Now days, I'd, well, idk...
Thank you sir!


----------



## dopeonarope (Sep 27, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Yes. And they only ship to USA.


 Tried to get some in australia and no joy. Been chasing this dragon for a few years now


----------



## yesum (Sep 27, 2017)

Any run the Velvet Rush? It sounds a lot like the Blue Orca Haze. Might be a trip and a half.


----------



## John Dieselman (Oct 4, 2017)

I am hoping the little bird was correct when it told me of the Road Kill Skunk SWAMI'S putting out early next year...


----------



## yesum (Oct 7, 2017)

Have 3 BOH going now. The seeds are really fertile and popped quick. 

Oh holy trip, come unto me and blow me away! That is my prayer concerning this strain.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 7, 2017)

yesum said:


> Have 3 BOH going now. The seeds are really fertile and popped quick.
> 
> Oh holy trip, come unto me and blow me away! That is my prayer concerning this strain.



Yours, and mine both. I have high hopes for this stuff, and if it is as good as the original stuff, Ill be very happy. So far though, the plants are beautiful, and growing vigorously.

I'm speakigng right now about my friends grows they have going, but I supplied the seeds.

I will also start some seeds in the next few weeks, as I get all my equipment together, and am waiting for a Super Silver Haze, and Sour Diesel to finish.

I'm going to start around 20 each of

BOH

NL5/HZ

The ONE x Paki Chitral Kush

50 x BO x RKS

My friends have 8 each of the BOH, and NL5/Hz, along with 15 Hazeman/NDNGuy/Nevils Original LTD Release G13 x Hashplant.


----------



## Mad Hamish (Oct 10, 2017)

spacemoss said:


> If I remember correctly you offered to trade landraces from S. Africa in exchange for some seeds from Swami and never held up your end of the bargain. Your contribution to this thread does not seem objective due to whatever falling out you had with the breeder. The nature of a lot of the genetics being original hybrids means that there will be undesirable expressions.


Lol just sae this... i sent a whole stack bro others got theirs from Florida to Cali to Maine so WEIRD how just one guy didnt get it hey


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 17, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> 8. Not blaming his genetics, he's a good guy but so far only got 1



What ever became of the germ rate on the NL5/Hz you bought ?? My buddy got 18 out of 20 to come up, and 18 out of 18 of the BOH came up. They were started by floating them in a cup for 24 hours, and then into individual 32oz cups, covered with saran wrap with Promix BX. By Monday they were coming up.

Also started were 12 Hazeman 88 G13 x Hashplant. 10 out of 12 came up.

The All of these plants are 2.5 months old in veg, ( 3-4ft+ tall x 1000W Hortilux HPS/5 gallon containers for each 4 x 4, and are ready to be turned back. Veg in 5g Smart Pots. Flower will be in 10G Smart Pots.

All of them are very vigorous, with the NL5/HZ growing the fastest, but the BOH is the best of both killer internode spacing, and good growth and branching pattern.

NL5/HZ is more cat pee, the BOH is more exotic incense sandalwood with a hint of Skunk. BOH Has a few phenos, ( wish I could have started 50 ) but all have very nice node spacing, and vigorous growth. 1 is more Hazy leaning, the Other Afghani/Kandahar/NL5, and the other a combination of both, with strong Sativa look, but thick stout branching, and medium tall, vs Tall, or Short.

The Hazeman/Nevils 88 Ltd Release G13/HP is also very vigorous, and grows like a MoFo for a 100% Stabilized Indica. Large branching pattern, good node spacings, sweeter, more hash/fruit smell, with hint of floral. I think there are discontinued, but I found a place 3 days ago, that had some packs and bought more.

Out of 18 NL5/Hz 9 were female, and are the tallest of the lot. 4 feet. They are also Bent, and trained. There are 3 phenos. Tall, Medium, Medium Short. All are pretty tall though.

Out of 18 BOH 10 were Female.

Out of 10 G13/HP 5 are females.

These will be flowered under 2-3 1000w Gavitas. Just depends on how big the NL5/Hz get. Tey look like they may get really big, like the Mr Nice SSH, but maybe a bit wider node spacing. But similar. Smells nothing alike though except. Pure cat pee.. This stuff REEKS if touched even in veg. Just like old times.

I cant wait to get mine started, and I don't get to see these a lot, as they are 80 miles away, but I gave person the genetics. Weve been on/off partners since the 80s. But hes ramped up 100% for 6 years now, and weve been looking for all the Old Nevil stuff we can find. Really don't care about a lot else, but the BO crosses are icing on the cake. Maybe even better than Nevils stuff. Or as good.

Another buddy closer by also have these going, but only 1 BOH Female, which is really nice, more of the In between Pheno, and also NL5/Hz, and 88 G13/HP, but on a way smaller scale. 1 buddy is in a legal state.



I also have found the original Heirloom NL1 x PNW Hash Plant. See. No Swami... But as far as I know is available I USA only.

Coastal Seeds has the NL1 x PNW Hashplant.

I plan on finding the best Male, Female possible out of 100 seeds, Breed them.. and backcross the best Male into the Original NL1/HP Mom, and then find the best female out of 50 of those offspring, and breed it back to her daddy. That should produce 50/50 HP/NL1 offspring. Nevil says when he did it all of the plants were killer, but 1 in 4 was Outstanding, and was the Most Potent he ever smoked. Proclaimed it the strongest weed in the world.

Then I'll breed a Swami NL5/HZ Male into the best HP Pheno I can find, out of another 50.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Oct 17, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> What ever became of the germ rate on the NL5/Hz you bought ?? My buddy got 18 out of 20 to come up, and 18 out of 18 of the BOH came up. They were started by floating them in a cup for 24 hours, and then into individual 32oz cups, covered with saran wrap with Promix BX. By Monday they were coming up.
> 
> Also started were 12 Hazeman 88 G13 x Hashplant. 10 out of 12 came up.
> 
> ...





It was used error cause I popped 4 more and they all popped


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 21, 2017)

So are his genetics proven to be what he claims them to be? Not downing or anything but a lot of people claim a lot of things.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Much of his genes come from Clackamas COOT, Mr Greengenes, BEL Members, and yes, they ARE the real deal of what they say they are. Some people got mad at Swami because he upped the production, and started making money off of it, of which I could care less what he does. As long as he supplies killer genetics, and they are what they say they are, I don't care what he does.

Anyone giving these genetics away ect ??? Let me know as I will quit buying the Swami stuff, if others have access to it, and I can get it for nothing ???? Im all for that.

Just like some got mad a Hazeman for making money off of the G13 x 88 Hashplant, which were also Nevils original genes, given to Hazeman x NDNGuy.

Also for $50-$60 a pack, Hazeman was basically giving them away anyway, and if he needs to make money off of them, to keep them in his garden, so be it, at least the genes are getting to the public. I'm glad he did sell them as I wouldn't be able to get these genes any other way. I bought 10 packs, and am going to buy some more. I believe they are now discontinued, but some packs are still available. Or will be.

2 friends have the Swami

Blue Orca Haze

NL5/Hz going right now, and all of the plants are looking, and smelling great. 1 guys are about to be put into flower, or they may be already. I haven't spoken to 1 guy in a couple weeks, and plants are probably turned back by no now. The other guys are 3 weeks behind, and hes going to breed his, but took cuttings.

The Blue Orca Haze is a really, really nice looking, and smelling plant so far, and is very stout, medium height, slow growing at first, and then really takes off, but it grows very close internode spacings, with many, many branches.

BOH smells Incense, sandalwood, Frankincense, floral sweet. More high end Thai/Kandahar smell.

The NL5/Haze is very vigorous, and the fastest growing, but wider internode spacings. Very similar to Mr Nice Super Silver Haze, but even More Sativa Leaning. Better smell too, totally different smell than Mr Nice version. REEKS or cat pee, and floral

The G13/HP is also a really nice looking plant, and smells like Hash. Its also a fast growing, vigorous plant, and much bigger than most 100% Indicas. Cant wait to try some NL5HZ x G13/HP.

I'm mainly after the 80s Genes that Nevil had, and the Blue Orca crosses, and others, for me, are just icing on the cake.

I also have some Heirloom NL1 x PNK Hashplant, and is the same genes Nevil had to create his NL1/Hashplant, and Hashplant.

My quest is for a strain I had in the 90s that was a cross of Nevils 88 NL5 x HAZE x NL1 x PNW HP x Skunk.

I can forgo the Skunk in the quest for just the NL5/HZ, and the NL1 x HP. Those were the building blocks of my strain.

Although. Swami will have the IBL 1985 Road Kill Skunk in the Spring.

But some think I'm trying to just sell Swamis stuff, and I'm not. I just know how good these original genes were. Ive been smoking for 50 years, and these are the best genes Ive found in all of my years. YMMV. But if I can find my old stuff, I lost. I will be happy.


----------



## greencropper (Oct 21, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> What ever became of the germ rate on the NL5/Hz you bought ?? My buddy got 18 out of 20 to come up, and 18 out of 18 of the BOH came up. They were started by floating them in a cup for 24 hours, and then into individual 32oz cups, covered with saran wrap with Promix BX. By Monday they were coming up.
> 
> Also started were 12 Hazeman 88 G13 x Hashplant. 10 out of 12 came up.
> 
> ...


some pics would be nice!


----------



## maxamus1 (Oct 21, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Much of his genes come from Clackamas COOT, Mr Greengenes, BEL Members, and yes, they ARE the real deal of what they say they are. Some people got mad at Swami because he upped the production, and started making money off of it, of which I could care less what he does. As long as he supplies killer genetics, and they are what they say they are, I don't care what he does.
> 
> Anyone giving these genetics away ect ??? Let me know as I will quit buying the Swami stuff, if others have access to it, and I can get it for nothing ???? Im all for that.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info and I am one who thinks that you are pushing his gear with that said where are you getting this info from? How do we know that he got his genetics from Clackamas coot or Greengenes. Tbh it sounds like a lot of speculation on your end. From reading your post it sounds like you have yet to finish a grow of his gear. Now once again I'm not trying to start shit or anything just want facts n not opinions to many hyped up breeders as is n I just want to drop any more cash on BS breeders.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Swami has also been a judge at the Emerald Cupp since 1992.

Believe what you want. Swami is the real deal guy.

And its well known by many, that COOT, and Swami used to be friends, and COOT gave all of his genetics to Swami when he got sick around 2011.

COOT, and GASCANISTAN ( GAS) used to come on the forums, and talk about organic farming, and all kinds of other stuff.
I GUESSS YOU DONT KNOW THAT? Its well known that COOT, and Swami were In CAHOOTS before a falling out ????

Its well know dude. Not just me, and there are others that grow this gear, and have made crosses of it.

Mountainorganics, also hs the COOT Genes but does different crosses, and dot offer the oure NL5/Hz, but they offer plenty of crosses of it.

Also, Ive been growing long enough to know quality smelling, and growing weed when I see it.

My NOSE, KNOWS what I'm looking for. Ive been growing since 1972, and I know what smell I'm looking for, and that process has yet to fail me.

DJ Short, and Nevil BOTH say they also realy heavily on their noses.

And I have Smelled, and seen the plants, and it wont be long before I test the product, and if its shit, Ill tell you, as I would ditch mine in a second if it was going to turn out to be crap. But I can tell right now from the smell, that these strains.. G13/HP incl, have the smell, I'm smelling for, and will be very above average.

I also know people on other forums, that Have grown this stuff, have given smoke reports, and

They have been part of the Emerald Cup since its inception.

I could really care less if you, or anyone else buys the seeds.

I also recommend many other Breeders.

Bodhi

Hazeman

Coastal Seeds Company

Vashon Island Seeds

Mr Nice.. Of which Ive ben growing Super Silver Haze for 3 years, and Critical Mass for over 2.

Ive also been growing the Original Barneys Farm G13 x Haze Regulars. 8 Years for this 1 ) Non Fem. I don't do Fems.

Reeferman Willie Nelson. Nepali Hashplant Pheno. Have had this since 2005. My 2 buddies running the current Swami stuff, keep the original Mother/Male. This is also really good stuff, with a tremendous yield.

Brothers Grimm C99



Also hes ya a shot of Swami, and his Woman at the Emerald Cup.

Swami is also a Real Swami, and has been since 71 or so, and is from New Zealand.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Heres some photos of Blue Orca Haze, and NL5/Haze.

This 1st is BOH.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 21, 2017)

NL5/HAZE


----------



## bobdagrowah (Oct 21, 2017)

Will semi have the road kill burnt rubber smelling skunk if so that would be so dope if he could cross it to that acid leaning phen O of nl5xnh


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 21, 2017)

While I have 50 seeds of the BO X RKS Guadalajara I cant say if theyre RKS type, but I don't see how there wont be RKS phenos, and is 1 reason I bought them.

Swami will have the pure IBL RKS Guadalajara in the Spring.

He did do a cross of the RKS, and 85 clone only NL5, but the pollen didn't take. I really wanted that 1 too. Hopefully he'll try again.


----------



## kona gold (Oct 22, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Swami has also been a judge at the Emerald Cupp since 1992.
> 
> Believe what you want. Swami is the real deal guy.
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!
I was hoping it was this guy behind the seeds!!!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 20, 2017)

Heavy duty...judy.

Hi kids,Gas here....

I am here to correct any genetic historical information and or corrections in the rumor mill.

First off,we love you people,but I am not that fucking swami guy with a bindi and white robe on vice.
That cat bought my Cherry Bomb,bred it and was releasing beans for a minute under the 1979 'Muai Wowie' tone..as well as the flower.

This caused massive confusion and I have since spoke with that team of individuals (swami select) on that particular shadowing coat tail effect from our living soil and coot days..and cherry bomb. They no longer offer the beans AFAIK...but people still think I'm that guy.
I am not.

I am a real cannabis breeder and life long participant and grower in the underground PNW cannabis world. I am 50 years old. I smoke living organic soil flower only. I consider this journey my life's blessing.
I am a deadhead...many grateful dead shows in the late 80s up until jerry died in 95.

I was recently contacted by Mr GreenGenes,as you may know there were rumors of his death. Well,he is very much alive and very pleased that I have kept the original Cherry Bomb in good hands,as he no longer has it.

He has since gifted me the line,and I of course am grateful. We have shared and will continue to share genetics in good faith and friendship.

Dunno what happened with coot,he had a heart attack and fell ill..we lost contact,misinformation and rumor led the parade as usual...as well as those who also sought to make good off our little interruption in the mainstream cannibal-cannabis industry.

We had our own private living organic soil forum for a number of years. It became redundant,as living soil methodology is a sustainable practice. Your grow problems go away..leaving not much to talk about we recently 'shut'er down' due to a lack of funding.

I am an active breeder,I breed constantly. I have many projects and lines I work all the time. My favorite aspect of breeding is bringing out the old landrace characteristics lost in modern polyhybrids.

The nl5haze has indeed been brought to f5. I see no issues in this now IBL as far as a line. It continues to exhibit the traits I selected in the previous generations. I have culled mutants,intersex,and excessively mold susceptible weakling from the line. It has shown increased PM resistance following these principles.
No,I do not enjoy the smoke. I will smoke anything on earth as far as flower with no fear..but it's just a bit much for me. The original warning remains in effect.

Blue Orca Haze is a good clean up job on the rattling effect of nl5haze.
My favorite pre-noon smoke.

I have my own favorites from my lines. Currently 'The Bliss' (Blue Orca x The Black/NL5haze) is my fave afternoon. These are similar to 91 Chemdog type phenotypes,only with a more fuller and longer lasting character in the high. Everyone who puffs my keeper cut exclaims it to be one of the best effects out there today. There is a green and purple phenotype both can be equally devastating..

Recent encounter with the family that bred 'The Black'..it is indeed a Hawaiian and Himalayain..with 90% indica character...adds that fat old indy boost to the other fat old indies quite nicely producing a high cbd/CBN that rock's the dome very well.
Of course there is also The One x The Black/ NL5haze as well.

Anyway,the other types are equally interesting or I wouldn't offer them.
It's all about the medicine and doing things for the future generations of human being.
People over profit,yet my kids have to eat too. There is balance to be held in that reality.
I am not a swami,but I am in an hightened state of mind from cannabis most my days...shama lama bing bang.

Mountain Organics was given The One x NL5haze beans from coot.
Mountain Organics grew out my Nigerian Sunshine F1s..he favored two cuts. After me and another well known grower grew the cuts we rejected them after one run,as my selections and subsequent Nigerian Sunshine line surpass those phenotypes in all areas.
The couple 'The One × nl5haze' he selected fell all over themselves..a structural mess.
This guy is not a breeder.

Moving on..

The 1985 Humboldt Roadkill Skunk x Mexican hybrid (Uraipan region..nearish Guadalajara)
is indeed a IBl. The beans were brought from Humboldt to the region in 1985 given to the natives..and they ran with it. Fats forward to today..and we have a grip of seeds from the result to work with.
The male that did the damage on CB,BO,TO,and Purple Zebra was the absolutely thee fattest male I have ever seen..a monster.


So much more in the works as well..

Working with Brown Dirt Warriors Pakistan x Chocolate Thai breeding stock and have indeed produced some hybrids with The One and The One x Panama...(my Panama).

A well bred line from old imports,brown dirt warrior did a decent job on the paki x choco thai.
lovely old chocolate thai phenos with a nice paki line popping out. I did IBL it but will not release the line for profit out of respect for my fellow breeder.
The poly F1s with The One as a mother should be pretty special..look for those available sometime next year..

No, don't ask me for cuts..of anything!. ..please and thank you.
The cuts I do pass around are available in Grants Pass...from the right sources.

I find it extremendously important that some these lines see the next generations of ethical breeders after me.

I encourage you to experiment with breeding these types to whatever types you see fit. I only ask that my work not be reproduced without permission.

For example...,
Coot asked me to NOT breed The One x NL5haze until he's expired..so then I will. This breeding has been attempted up to 30 times in the last 30 years..with unsatisfied results. I'll give it a shot when the time comes.

The donations for seed mainly go to supporting the environment to fulfill these breedings,but honestly I have yet to pay a full months rent with donations. My two little girls certainly see simple additions to their life from your generosity.

I will do this forever,and I am looking for an apprentice. Many are called,none are chosen. Good ol'merica not producing the passion these days.
Neville used to have an 'eye' along with the nose.. most real breeders do. After looking at thousands upon thousands of plants,a feller can often, on the spot identify origin in any flower handed to he..cept hardcore bottled nute schwilly dispensary nug.

Anywayyyyyyyyy,...
Nigerian Sunshine sold out. It has since found a home in the Afghanistan and Iraq war veterans who suffer from ptsd,as well as others who have not gone into the military. It is a well bred polyhybrid IBL now..love this thing. Beans will be available be again next year.

Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb also sold out..no plans on working this line soon enough.

Velvet Rush..unavailable to public

Panama..unavailable to public

Guerrero..unavailable to public

Blue Orca..unavailable to public

The One..unavailable to public

Durban Bubble..cut only..it's out there and surpasses everything around it.

Swami'seed Nigerian Sunshine cut...another beast..it's out there.

Mazar x Guerrero..the 'cann' cut..a true homozygous f1 hybrid from hell...this cut is out there.
..destroys many types.
Mazar x Guerrero F2 beans available from Cann mom..

1986 Northern Lights #5 cut.. those in the know know this...it's out there man...rare,but there~
The path remains endless..as does the work.

oh...and eventually ended up with some tribal Africans from the congo..collected by a dude who went to the Transkei region and a Pweto village.....
So we have The One x Tribal African to play with too..

Thanking this guy jimihendrix1 for the props..interesting becuase I don't even know the guy but through a few small donations to the cause.

Bless up!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 21, 2017)

...also,there seems to be a number of seed types that did not germinate from the Firstax package that went across the pond a couple years ago. The types were viable when they left my hands.
Suspected poor handling,possibly left in a 140 degree car?..no clue.

I have since ceased working with firstax or any other UK distributor.

I find the cost of business with foreign distributors to be dishonest,problematic and explotive.
Gas


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ive had all but 100% germ rates with mine. Out of 110, and several different strains, ( Blue Orca Haze, BO X RKS, Velvet Rush x NL5/Hz, BO x PCK, 104 came up. Maybe 15% slow growing, or mutant. Am very very happy with the strength, and vigor of the plants. Mine are 3 weeks old.

2 friends have NL5/HZ, and BOH in early mid bloom flowering, and theyre so frosted its scary. Especially considering they still have 30+ days to go.. Its really stinking too... BOH...Different smell with overtones of fuel/skunk and sandalwood incense, but also seemingly changes some from lights on, lights off. But either way both strains are some stinky shit. Very complex smell. Has very deep undertones of something exotic in the smell on BOH. Thai/Kandahar??

Also the NL5/Hz is no less of a plant. 1 guy got a pheno that has maybe only 1/2 inch space between nodes, really complex branching, and is also a fast growing, larger size plant. . This plant is still vegging, and cuts will be taken before flowering. BOH has been cloned, and more will go into flowering in 2 weeks.

Another guy ( I bought all the seeds for these guys. We're pheno hunting these strains. ) has 1 that has baseball bat buds. Very long, and huge production. Very Frosted, and reeks of fuel, and incense, but plant wise, this wasn't even the best plant, and is a tremendous plant structurally.

The better looking plant in veg, would never show after 3 months veg, so put it in 12 hours, it showed Female, He put it under 24 hours, and has taken 30 cuts. All took. BOH, and NL5/Hz also clone very easily, and start growing, as soon as they have any kind of a root. Again. Highly impressed with the Vigor of both these strains.

This is a HUGE PLANT, and was the fastest growing out ( 80 Plants ) of every plant. Very close internode spacing.. 1 inch, and even more complex branching pattern than the 1 in flower. Fast growing. Strong Plant. Both are really strong stalk and branch wise. So if you want to train them, you have to start early, or they will never conform.

I'm looking forward to smoking the NL5/Hz.

While Ive never smoked it in its orignal form, the best stuff Ive had since the 70s was Nevils original NL5/Hz Crossed with a Nevils NL1/Hashplant Male bx into PNW HP Mother, then crossed with a Male RKS/Sk1.

It still could have come with the original warning, as a lot of people didn't like it, and swore I put something in it. But it tasted of the best hash you could ever hope for. Very lung busting, and cerebral buzz, but with the effect that youre so fucked up, you aint goin nowhere. Every hit would give you a headrush, and was unsafe to even think about operation of a motorized vehicle.  Havent seen anything like it since 97.


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 21, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I got ratted out by my partner in 97, and did 5 years in Federal Prison, and 8.5 Years Supervised Release. He was 70, I was 40. I'm almost 59. A couple more months. I had more supervised release than anyone at the prison.
> 
> Bank Robbers only got 3 years supervised release. I got 8.5.
> 
> ...


Stupid war on drugs created Mexican druglords only.


----------



## yesum (Nov 21, 2017)

Glad you could drop in GAS. Clears up a lot including the charge that hendrix was your shill. He did not know you were not the guy in the video rocking the robe.

Not real clear from this post where you stand with Mountain Organics, but I take it together with your email to me as not positive. I will stay clear of them but will run the one strain I have from them. They were claiming Coot gave them seeds and cuts which he denies.

I take it the unavailable strains are the cuts not seeds. I have one BOH just into flower and am quite interested in what the Velvet Rush holds. Supposed to be more sativa leaning according to MO.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 21, 2017)

Coot gave mountain organics beans..coot gave me TO x NL5/Haze cuts from a breeding he did years ago. From the same seed group. 
I did TO x BO/nl5haze and called it 'Coots grail'...there was some confusion on the forums about who had what. Not sure if that ever got figured out. 
The supposed 'Aculpulco Gold' cut has no known origin. It looks like a polyhybrid to a modern type..as I have access to the cut here in the PNW.

The Velvet Rush is like F8 by now....
After Mel Frank gave coot the beans in 86..the BOEL ran them in the hills of San clemente for 5 or so years. It was a success in that it was the best herb around at that time. They were 20ft tall and exhibited every color in the rainbow.

Clearly the BOEL ran down a different line with the full season outdoor than did DJ to create Juicy Fruit from the line...and eventually Blueberry.


----------



## yesum (Nov 22, 2017)

Yeah, I had my doubts when I saw the Maya or Acapulco Gold x The OneVelvetRush buds. They are dense as hell and no leaves to speak of. I doubt that any Mexican bud in 1968 looked like that.

I guess you are implying the Velvet Rush is getting played out by the f8 thing? Have a Panama Red and Acapulco Gold from Snowhigh running now. He is legit if anyone is. Guessing you have bumped into him as he is a heirloom lover and was around for the hippie stuff from sixties into seventies.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 22, 2017)

I support snow fer sure. We never seem to hook up long in conversation,I know he has health issues,and I kids.

Velvet Rush is an IBL....it expresses the Highland Blue Thai,and it expresss the Afghanistan. I like Thai,so I definitely favored those. I breed the line as an IBL still..keeping both expressions present. This is indeed a landrace hybrid.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 28, 2017)

Wut up...Swami Organic Seed is on Facebook. Attempting to gather those who are engaged in our gear on the facebook platform for information and photo purposes. We will have promotional events,merchandise,(T's,hat's,hoodies,stickers,space balls the coffee mug,etc),and of course the active seed list is located there as well.
Peace,
Gas


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 28, 2017)

12 for 12 with seeds popping. Struggling with soil, bought baby bu and used straight out of sack. Heat issue at turn, turned too early, and one BOH popped two male ball sacks, opened with fan blasting. Found and removed but I seem to be growing a few seeds. Never have spotted any other male pods on any of my small six plants. Looks like cherry bomb has a few big seeds bursting out of pistil. Cherry bomb x boh females?


----------



## yesum (Nov 29, 2017)

3 BOH females starting flower so I will have a good idea of what is in these genetics and if I want to continue down the path with Velvet Rush.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 29, 2017)

Sounds like severe stress caused intersex...as I recently ran through 30 females with zero issues...got 4 keepers.

1 part peat moss
1 part high quality compost
1 part pumice or perlite

Cherry Bomb x BOH may have something...feminized by stress..that's how ya do it.

1 cup fish meal per cubic foot
1 cup kelp meal per cubic foot
1 cup basalt rock dust per cubic foot
1 cup oyster shell powder cubic foot

That's it,use forever,re ammed with same or like food sources.
Do not use bottled nutes,or chlorinated water.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey Gas.

Can you tell me the Growth Characteristics, Production, and High of the BLISS, YOGI vs the Blue Orca Haze.

Which produces the best, and which is the most potent?? Fastest growing? Flowering Time???
What is the taste of the Bliss/Yogi?

Which 1 would you smoke, and then not go out in public?

Im also Really, Really interested in the NL5 x Hz, and my buddies also have it going, and the plants look killer from what they tell me. Really nice. Should be done before Christmas.

Also. Now since you've said the Bliss, is your fav daytime smoke, I'm going to have to order a pack of them very soon.

Also probably Yogi. It would be nice to have a full report on them.


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 29, 2017)

Bringdemfya said:


> Sounds like severe stress caused intersex...as I recently ran through 30 females with zero issues...got 4 keepers.
> 
> 1 part peat moss
> 1 part high quality compost
> ...


I am sure that you are correct, severe stress seems to be my story lately. 
Thank you for the soil menu, as I have been struggling using bagged soils and am just starting storage bins for reusing and getting more organic.

And although I would rather not stress plants, some feminized BOH and a fem cherry bomb x boh are definitely okay with me!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 29, 2017)

Hey Gas.

Can you tell me the Growth Characteristics, Production, and High of the BLISS, YOGI vs the Blue Orca Haze.

Which produces the best, and which is the most potent??

A. Bliss may be best producer,we cleared 1lb per plant in a light dep. There are Blue Orca Haze phenotypes that definitely do as well. I had one for a a few years that consistently gave me 1/2 pound in a 5 gallon pot.

Fastest growing?

A. Most of these types are similar in growth time.
The Bliss currently the fastest,my cut finishes nicely at 56 days. There are definitely these in the Yogi too.

Flowering Time???

A. Some NL5/haze phenotypes will finish around 55 days,the more sativa phenotypes which dominate the NL5/Haze hybrids and of course have longer flowering times. 
I once took a nl/5haze 80 days easy.

What is the taste of the Bliss/Yogi?

A. Bliss is heavy haze orientated in flavor,Yogi has similar yet fruity subtleties.

Which 1 would you smoke, and then not go out in public?

A. None,but some have severe disorientation effects that most wouldn't go out in public after a sesh... Nl5haze,BOH for example.

Im also Really, Really interested in the NL5 x Hz, and my buddies also have it going, and the plants look killer from what they tell me. Really nice. Should be done before Christmas.

A.These are the real deal nl5/haze,everything about them is all they ever were and will be. Caution should be taken operating machinery.



Also probably Yogi. It would be nice to have a full report on them

A. Bliss sets me right brotherman. Lots of cbd/cbn and no ceiling on the head...usually a bowl is all I need at any one time.
Good for stress as well.

Yogi is more medicinal,similar to the Bliss in effect,yet has a richer cbd/cbn effect and still a decent head. Good smoke for recovery from injury.



A dried Yogi nug,and Blue Orca Haze big yeilder...


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Nov 29, 2017)

Bringdemfya said:


> Sounds like severe stress caused intersex...as I recently ran through 30 females with zero issues...got 4 keepers.
> 
> 1 part peat moss
> 1 part high quality compost
> ...


How long will that carry the plants...all the way through Veg & Flower? Say we did a 2 months Veg, and 2-3 months of flower? 4-5 months is that realistic, or will AACT(actively aerated compost teas) be required? Curious....new and want to learn.

Also, what is the shelf life of seeds if they're stored in a cool (room temperature), dark, dry place? Curious as I would like to stock up on some Swami Gear.

I want to try them all!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 30, 2017)

InfiniteDreams said:


> How long will that carry the plants...all the way through Veg & Flower? Say we did a 2 months Veg, and 2-3 months of flower? 4-5 months is that realistic, or will AACT(actively aerated compost teas) be required? Curious....new and want to learn.
> 
> Also, what is the shelf life of seeds if they're stored in a cool (room temperature), dark, dry place? Curious as I would like to stock up on some Swami Gear.
> 
> ...


The soil mix posted will be water only for the first full round. Yes,supplement with ACT,SST,comfrey,fish,kelp,nettle,borage,etc..if need be.


Seeds are generally viable for 5 years considering no special storage procedures. To save indefinitely,put in insulated storage container and freeze. ..a pill bottle and a wrap with bubble mailer,or like material as insulation.


----------



## kristoffolese (Nov 30, 2017)

InfiniteDreams said:


> How long will that carry the plants...all the way through Veg & Flower? Say we did a 2 months Veg, and 2-3 months of flower? 4-5 months is that realistic, or will AACT(actively aerated compost teas) be required? Curious....new and want to learn.
> 
> Also, what is the shelf life of seeds if they're stored in a cool (room temperature), dark, dry place? Curious as I would like to stock up on some Swami Gear.
> 
> I want to try them all!


I wanna throw in my 2cents... using a standard “Coots mix”, with high quality castings,properly aged/seasoned compost (comphrey, nettle, composted leaves w/black leaf mold my fav mix) sphagnum peat, pummice- or whatever u preferfor aeration & all the amendment goodies - basalt rock powder, neam meal, karanja, brown algae kelp, ground barley malt, etc-
Not only does this do a fantastic job, start to finish- but its also an excellent “anti-baddies” mix, proving highly resistant to bugs, bad fungi/molds & harmful microbes, etc. Imo, there isnt a bottled feed line that exists that can match the results that a properly mixed & ammended soil can. Potency, complexity of effect, terp profile, smoothness are all top notch, & noticeably superior to bottled feed lines... & Ive tried a LOOOT of dif feed lines, going on 3 decades now. It gets better each season/cycle you use it, its way cheaper, & u dont need to mix & measure feed all the time. Just water & the occasional tea.
Also - Gas is 100%, absolutely correct when he says that the Swami Organic Seed co has the real deal, “what did you put in this?!” Nl5 x Haze lol Coming to the end of our 1st run. No official smoke report yet, most are still finishing... but from what we’ve pulled of the drying rack so far, I can say that the quality in certain phenos is both deceiving & obvious. Deceiving in that the bud doesnt LOOK, or even smell as good as its effect is... obvious in that its effect is so “grab you by the face & brain” strong, it cant be denied by anyone who smokes it. Now, there ARE stanky, & more resinous phenos in the big room, still growing, but so far, the strongest potency has come from the plainest, lowest smellling girl... watch out!


----------



## kristoffolese (Nov 30, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> I wanna throw in my 2cents... using a standard “Coots mix”, with high quality castings,properly aged/seasoned compost (comphrey, nettle, composted leaves w/black leaf mold my fav mix) sphagnum peat, pummice- or whatever u preferfor aeration & all the amendment goodies - basalt rock powder, neam meal, karanja, brown algae kelp, ground barley malt, etc-
> Not only does this do a fantastic job, start to finish- but its also an excellent “anti-baddies” mix, proving highly resistant to bugs, bad fungi/molds & harmful microbes, etc. Imo, there isnt a bottled feed line that exists that can match the results that a properly mixed & ammended soil can. Potency, complexity of effect, terp profile, smoothness are all top notch, & noticeably superior to bottled feed lines... & Ive tried a LOOOT of dif feed lines, going on 3 decades now. It gets better each season/cycle you use it, its way cheaper, & u dont need to mix & measure feed all the time. Just water & the occasional tea.
> Also - Gas is 100%, absolutely correct when he says that the Swami Organic Seed co has the real deal, “what did you put in this?!” Nl5 x Haze lol Coming to the end of our 1st run. No official smoke report yet, most are still finishing... but from what we’ve pulled of the drying rack so far, I can say that the quality in certain phenos is both deceiving & obvious. Deceiving in that the bud doesnt LOOK, or even smell as good as its effect is... obvious in that its effect is so “grab you by the face & brain” strong, it cant be denied by anyone who smokes it. Now, there ARE stanky, & more resinous phenos in the big room, still growing, but so far, the strongest potency has come from the plainest, lowest smellling girl... watch out!


Also wanted to add that some girls exhibit the occasional “smooth pod” shaped calyx, that can be easy to mistake for a banana/herm. If you look closely at the closeup pic, u can see a hair coming out of one of em. Anyway, a partner was freakin’ out over it, so I wanted to pass on that its fine - its just a unique growth style that pops up in some landraces and certain old school strains.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes,yes,and more yes.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Dec 1, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> I wanna throw in my 2cents... using a standard “Coots mix”, with high quality castings,properly aged/seasoned compost (comphrey, nettle, composted leaves w/black leaf mold my fav mix) sphagnum peat, pummice- or whatever u preferfor aeration & all the amendment goodies - basalt rock powder, neam meal, karanja, brown algae kelp, ground barley malt, etc-
> Not only does this do a fantastic job, start to finish- but its also an excellent “anti-baddies” mix, proving highly resistant to bugs, bad fungi/molds & harmful microbes, etc. Imo, there isnt a bottled feed line that exists that can match the results that a properly mixed & ammended soil can. Potency, complexity of effect, terp profile, smoothness are all top notch, & noticeably superior to bottled feed lines... & Ive tried a LOOOT of dif feed lines, going on 3 decades now. It gets better each season/cycle you use it, its way cheaper, & u dont need to mix & measure feed all the time. Just water & the occasional tea.
> Also - Gas is 100%, absolutely correct when he says that the Swami Organic Seed co has the real deal, “what did you put in this?!” Nl5 x Haze lol Coming to the end of our 1st run. No official smoke report yet, most are still finishing... but from what we’ve pulled of the drying rack so far, I can say that the quality in certain phenos is both deceiving & obvious. Deceiving in that the bud doesnt LOOK, or even smell as good as its effect is... obvious in that its effect is so “grab you by the face & brain” strong, it cant be denied by anyone who smokes it. Now, there ARE stanky, & more resinous phenos in the big room, still growing, but so far, the strongest potency has come from the plainest, lowest smellling girl... watch out!



How long did you let the nl x nh 5 go for


----------



## kristoffolese (Dec 3, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> How long did you let the nl x nh 5 go for


Tricky question - Firstly- Im referring ONLY to Swami Organic Seed co’s genuine article, real McCoy Nl5 X Neville’s Haze. I believe its currently F5 from their 91’ line. 
So... its important to understand that Gas & co, use a breeding practice called “open field pollination”, instead of the usual “Best looking male X best looking female” style of breeding. While the latter can be a good to produce homogeny & uniformity, the open field pollination style is better for keeping ALL of a strain’s characteristics in tact in future generations. EXACTLY what the serious grower & aspiring breeder wants  Now while this keeps the next level, legendary effects in tact in the line, it’s important to realize that it can take some pheno hunting to get what youre after. Just be sure that u take one or 2 clones off of EVERYTHING u send into flower. When your harvest is in, dried & cured, u can decide on which are keepers that u want & toss the clones from phenos that didnt make it to “keeper” status. 
This is a looong way of saying that there is a very wide range of flowering times in the Swami Nl Haze line. I see this as a great thing. You want a shorter flowering, more indica leaning girl? Its in there, just select for it. You prefer the powerfully intense, sativa dominant, classic NL5 X Haze rushy, racing high? Its in there  So far, of the girls we’ve run, we have had 100% germination, one mutant & a ~2/3 female to male ratio. ~10% of females were obvious indica dominant phenos, both of them ripened in under 9weeks. But tbh, while good, the small bushy, quick flowering pheno is my least fav pheno so far. ~1/4females are looking like straight sativas. Most of the rest are sativa dominant, but with various obvious Indica influences. All the straight sativas are going 12 weeks+ & are still growing. Harvested 2 more of the “hybrid” pheno ladies this morning... Speaking of which, I want to recommend a certain pheno that we were lucky enough to find... its a sativa dominant pheno, thin sativa leaves, but without the height that her more sativa sisters have. Smell is very unique, & Im excited about the effect... she’s special. Now, the only sample Ive smoked of it so far, is a quick dried bud I clipped at the beginning of her harvest window over a week ago. The smell/taste is an extremely strong, bitter skunk, very difficult to describe... Reminds me of bitter Mediterranean herbs w/oil & vinegar... an acrid, pungent, skunk scent is layered beneath the initial nose scrunching bitterness, with definite spicey, sweet incense & woody notes blended in. But the awesomely unique and strong smell/taste is just the gravy on top  Our excitement comes from how F’ing strong this gal is... I love when you take that first hit & instantly KNOW you have something special. Well, that’s definitely the case here  Had 4 other ppl try it, and got 2 ppl saying it was among the strongest theyd smoked. I cant wait to sample the fully ripened, properly cured version! To those not used to growing the oldies, be careful... even plants that dont LOOK or SMELL like they are anything but “meh” quality, can be deceptively intense, effect-wise. So dont freak out if you arent running double rails of frost down every sugar leaf... her magic is in her effect. Definitely have some frosty phenos in there. But just be patient... Ive noticed these ladies like to frost up late, and seemingly all at once. This is connoisseur grade smoke... not for the grower trying for quick finishing “show bud”, that has great bag appeal, tons of resin, but average effect. Seems like the markets flooded with “show bud” pot :/ No, Swami’s NL Haze is for the grower who wants the best, who doesnt mind putting in a little work to tease out some next level, hippy head stash gear


----------



## kristoffolese (Dec 3, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Tricky question - Firstly- Im referring ONLY to Swami Organic Seed co’s genuine article, real McCoy Nl5 X Neville’s Haze. I believe its currently F5 from their 91’ line.
> So... its important to understand that Gas & co, use a breeding practice called “open field pollination”, instead of the usual “Best looking male X best looking female” style of breeding. While the latter can be a good to produce homogeny & uniformity, the open field pollination style is better for keeping ALL of a strain’s characteristics in tact in future generations. EXACTLY what the serious grower & aspiring breeder wants  Now while this keeps the next level, legendary effects in tact in the line, it’s important to realize that it can take some pheno hunting to get what youre after. Just be sure that u take one or 2 clones off of EVERYTHING u send into flower. When your harvest is in, dried & cured, u can decide on which are keepers that u want & toss the clones from phenos that didnt make it to “keeper” status.
> This is a looong way of saying that there is a very wide range of flowering times in the Swami Nl Haze line. I see this as a great thing. You want a shorter flowering, more indica leaning girl? Its in there, just select for it. You prefer the powerfully intense, sativa dominant, classic NL5 X Haze rushy, racing high? Its in there  So far, of the girls we’ve run, we have had 100% germination, one mutant & a ~2/3 female to male ratio. ~10% of females were obvious indica dominant phenos, both of them ripened in under 9weeks. But tbh, while good, the small bushy, quick flowering pheno is my least fav pheno so far. ~1/4females are looking like straight sativas. Most of the rest are sativa dominant, but with various obvious Indica influences. All the straight sativas are going 12 weeks+ & are still growing. Harvested 2 more of the “hybrid” pheno ladies this morning... Speaking of which, I want to recommend a certain pheno that we were lucky enough to find... its a sativa dominant pheno, thin sativa leaves, but without the height that her more sativa sisters have. Smell is very unique, & Im excited about the effect... she’s special. Now, the only sample Ive smoked of it so far, is a quick dried bud I clipped at the beginning of her harvest window over a week ago. The smell/taste is an extremely strong, bitter skunk, very difficult to describe... Reminds me of bitter Mediterranean herbs w/oil & vinegar... an acrid, pungent, skunk scent is layered beneath the initial nose scrunching bitterness, with definite spicey, sweet incense & woody notes blended in. But the awesomely unique and strong smell/taste is just the gravy on top  Our excitement comes from how F’ing strong this gal is... I love when you take that first hit & instantly KNOW you have something special. Well, that’s definitely the case here  Had 4 other ppl try it, and got 2 ppl saying it was among the strongest theyd smoked. I cant wait to sample the fully ripened, properly cured version! To those not used to growing the oldies, be careful... even plants that dont LOOK or SMELL like they are anything but “meh” quality, can be deceptively intense, effect-wise. So dont freak out if you arent running double rails of frost down every sugar leaf... her magic is in her effect. Definitely have some frosty phenos in there. But just be patient... Ive noticed these ladies like to frost up late, and seemingly all at once. This is connoisseur grade smoke... not for the grower trying for quick finishing “show bud”, that has great bag appeal, tons of resin, but average effect. Seems like the markets flooded with “show bud” pot :/ No, Swami’s NL Haze is for the grower who wants the best, who doesnt mind putting in a little work to tease out some next level, hippy head stash gear


Disclaimer- The girls in the big room grow with a standard coots mix, with compost tea & water only, and are obvioisly superior to the few that are in FFOF soil under a bottled feed regiment. 
I also want to point out that we supplement with high levels of UVB lighting during the final 2-4 weeks of flowering, and this DOES make a significant, noticeable difference in potency. So just an fyi, your results may vary if you grow differently. Also noticing better quality in the girls we sexually matured before flowering, compared to those flowered from seed & highly trained. So far, our results are better with the girls we gave time & space to, than with the girls we immediately flowered & trained hard. Ive noticed this before in some strains... Golden Goat was one... the beauties we just topped & lollypopped, & let develop pre-flowers before flowering, were of noticeable higher quality than when we SOG’d her. Seeing that here... I highly rec letting her veg at least 4 weeks before flipping her.


----------



## kristoffolese (Dec 3, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Disclaimer- The girls in the big room grow with a standard coots mix, with compost tea & water only, and are obvioisly superior to the few that are in FFOF soil under a bottled feed regiment.
> I also want to point out that we supplement with high levels of UVB lighting during the final 2-4 weeks of flowering, and this DOES make a significant, noticeable difference in potency. So just an fyi, your results may vary if you grow differently. Also noticing better quality in the girls we sexually matured before flowering, compared to those flowered from seed & highly trained. So far, our results are better with the girls we gave time & space to, than with the girls we immediately flowered & trained hard. Ive noticed this before in some strains... Golden Goat was one... the beauties we just topped & lollypopped, & let develop pre-flowers before flowering, were of noticeable higher quality than when we SOG’d her. Seeing that here... I highly rec letting her veg at least 4 weeks before flipping her.


To Gas- working with a group of vets here, paying it forward best I can... was asked to pass on a “thank you” message, sooo... 
“Thank you so very much from the Spokane VFW! A lot of genuine suffering being relieved. So much appreciation from Terry, Wolfman & friends”. Currently working to breed in some of Adam Jacques high cbd genetics into ur super fire


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Dec 4, 2017)

Sent off for BHO & nl5haze today, have to give these two a try this year. 

Right now RKS is the main priority..the quest for the 'Holy Grail' if you will . Many are adamant RKS is extinct, and gone forever, breeded into oblivion...

Germination rate thus far is 100% ( 3 RKS/TO and 3 RKS/BO). As other have pointed out the internode spacing, and structure is extremely impressive. Extremely vigorous...

Looking forward to future lines...chocolate Thai, and the spring for RKS.

I have to think whoever does procure the RKS will have a goldmine on their hands as we see countless threads by old schoolers looking for this long lost exotic phenotype. I feel foolish for thinking Skunk terpene was prevalent and would be around forever...


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 4, 2017)

don't mind me while is get in slip for the RKS in the spring.

will there be any pre-ordering?


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Dec 4, 2017)

Sour Wreck said:


> will there be any pre-ordering?


My thoughts exactly! I CANNOT miss out on this...(Get in line BEHIND me Sour Wreck _LOL...Just Kidding! Only Teasing!)

Already worried someone is going to buy out the whole lot.

Just thinking out loud here, but as a breeder it would bother me if I was to release a strain, another breeder buys it and then mass produces it, and sells it under a different name making money hand over fist on something I had worked hard to perfect and nurture to perfection. Pretty Brutal...can't help to think that may be part of the problem and why breeders keep things close to their vest.

I have to think that as the landscape changes with regard to recreational use worldwide, someone...somewhere...has RKS seeds tucked away, and it will be released back, and made available to the general public.

The sooner the better.

What I like about Swami is the mantra "People over Profits"...that is a breeder I can get behind.

Hopefully, we all see RKS in the spring because it would truly be a blessing.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Dec 4, 2017)

InfiniteDreams said:


> Already worried someone is going to buy out the whole lot. {/quote]
> 
> maybe they will limit purchase to 2 or 3 packs, i just want one


----------



## kristoffolese (Dec 5, 2017)

Update on the NL5 X Haze... another girl came down. Still drying, but the wet trim produced a decent bowl of finger hash... and HOLY SHIT was it strong! Idk what the thc % or any of that... just that the EFFECT was ridiculously intense. Sooooo racey, damn! Pounding, racing heart, explosions of tingly rushy feelings shooting up & outward from the chest with every heart beat. Gripping on the face & mouth - sort of “headband-ish” in how much you feel it in ur face, mouth & head... I admit is was a wake and bake, and finger hash is obviously on a level above flower... but it was just straight scissor-scrapings. No acetone/alcohol wash or anything. Seriously though, it was def one of the top 20 (cannabis) highs for me, ALL TIME. Everyone dropped out before the bowl was finished, myself included - 3 bong hits wrecked me. Im obviously a heavily tolerant smoker, and even still - I couldnt bare the thought of going out into public - something that simply never happens to me anymore... THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH Swami & Gas! Ive wasted so much fucking time & money looking for this EXACT gear. Mr Nice, Greenhouse, Reserva Prevada - not knocking them as companies or anything... but Im sorry, their NL5xHaze offerings are total bullshit compared to these godesses from Swami Organic Seed co. SOOO HAPPY! 
And I know Ive said it before, but dont be discouraged if ur only running 5-10 seeds and u dont find a keeper... Swami did a dynamite job keeping the bulk of the NL5 Haze genetic in tact. That means that the goodness IS in there... but it needs to be selected for. Ur simply not going to sow 20 seeds, get 10 females & have them all be homogenous keepers. Saying a genetic is “stable”, is really, the same as saying that its been bred into a genetic bottle-neck. With so many breeders going the “homogeneous, stable as possible” route, I worry about what traits, terps & unknown actors are being bred out  So have faith & believe... I am THRILLED with the results of the couple dozen we’ve popped (total, spread over 3 gardens), but while we DID get at least 2 keepers (probably 3 - looking at you, skunky sativa pheno!), we culled 1 mutant in seedling stage, ~half dozen in veg & of the girls we have/are harvesting, most wont be back next cycle. You WILL get non-keepers, is my point - is I dont want anyone to miss out in this, because they grew out a few seeds, didnt get anything special & so assume its a BS line. It is the REAL DEAL. Have faith... I PROMISE you wont be disappointed


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 5, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Tricky question - Firstly- Im referring ONLY to Swami Organic Seed co’s genuine article, real McCoy Nl5 X Neville’s Haze. I believe its currently F5 from their 91’ line.
> So... its important to understand that Gas & co, use a breeding practice called “open field pollination”, instead of the usual “Best looking male X best looking female” style of breeding. While the latter can be a good to produce homogeny & uniformity, the open field pollination style is better for keeping ALL of a strain’s characteristics in tact in future generations. EXACTLY what the serious grower & aspiring breeder wants  Now while this keeps the next level, legendary effects in tact in the line, it’s important to realize that it can take some pheno hunting to get what youre after. Just be sure that u take one or 2 clones off of EVERYTHING u send into flower. When your harvest is in, dried & cured, u can decide on which are keepers that u want & toss the clones from phenos that didnt make it to “keeper” status.
> This is a looong way of saying that there is a very wide range of flowering times in the Swami Nl Haze line. I see this as a great thing. You want a shorter flowering, more indica leaning girl? Its in there, just select for it. You prefer the powerfully intense, sativa dominant, classic NL5 X Haze rushy, racing high? Its in there  So far, of the girls we’ve run, we have had 100% germination, one mutant & a ~2/3 female to male ratio. ~10% of females were obvious indica dominant phenos, both of them ripened in under 9weeks. But tbh, while good, the small bushy, quick flowering pheno is my least fav pheno so far. ~1/4females are looking like straight sativas. Most of the rest are sativa dominant, but with various obvious Indica influences. All the straight sativas are going 12 weeks+ & are still growing. Harvested 2 more of the “hybrid” pheno ladies this morning... Speaking of which, I want to recommend a certain pheno that we were lucky enough to find... its a sativa dominant pheno, thin sativa leaves, but without the height that her more sativa sisters have. Smell is very unique, & Im excited about the effect... she’s special. Now, the only sample Ive smoked of it so far, is a quick dried bud I clipped at the beginning of her harvest window over a week ago. The smell/taste is an extremely strong, bitter skunk, very difficult to describe... Reminds me of bitter Mediterranean herbs w/oil & vinegar... an acrid, pungent, skunk scent is layered beneath the initial nose scrunching bitterness, with definite spicey, sweet incense & woody notes blended in. But the awesomely unique and strong smell/taste is just the gravy on top  Our excitement comes from how F’ing strong this gal is... I love when you take that first hit & instantly KNOW you have something special. Well, that’s definitely the case here  Had 4 other ppl try it, and got 2 ppl saying it was among the strongest theyd smoked. I cant wait to sample the fully ripened, properly cured version! To those not used to growing the oldies, be careful... even plants that dont LOOK or SMELL like they are anything but “meh” quality, can be deceptively intense, effect-wise. So dont freak out if you arent running double rails of frost down every sugar leaf... her magic is in her effect. Definitely have some frosty phenos in there. But just be patient... Ive noticed these ladies like to frost up late, and seemingly all at once. This is connoisseur grade smoke... not for the grower trying for quick finishing “show bud”, that has great bag appeal, tons of resin, but average effect. Seems like the markets flooded with “show bud” pot :/ No, Swami’s NL Haze is for the grower who wants the best, who doesnt mind putting in a little work to tease out some next level, hippy head stash gear


Growing from seed in hope of providing my own medicine, not able to have perpetual yet. I smoke what I grow so having different Phenos can be a nice change, usually, one flower is better and disappears quickly! Thanks for the nice genetics, maybe I won't stress my next grow as much.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Dec 5, 2017)

How much uvb you talking about


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 6, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Update on the NL5 X Haze... another girl came down. Still drying, but the wet trim produced a decent bowl of finger hash... and HOLY SHIT was it strong! Idk what the thc % or any of that... just that the EFFECT was ridiculously intense. Sooooo racey, damn! Pounding, racing heart, explosions of tingly rushy feelings shooting up & outward from the chest with every heart beat. Gripping on the face & mouth - sort of “headband-ish” in how much you feel it in ur face, mouth & head... I admit is was a wake and bake, and finger hash is obviously on a level above flower... but it was just straight scissor-scrapings. No acetone/alcohol wash or anything. Seriously though, it was def one of the top 20 (cannabis) highs for me, ALL TIME. Everyone dropped out before the bowl was finished, myself included - 3 bong hits wrecked me. Im obviously a heavily tolerant smoker, and even still - I couldnt bare the thought of going out into public - something that simply never happens to me anymore... THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH Swami & Gas! Ive wasted so much fucking time & money looking for this EXACT gear. Mr Nice, Greenhouse, Reserva Prevada - not knocking them as companies or anything... but Im sorry, their NL5xHaze offerings are total bullshit compared to these godesses from Swami Organic Seed co. SOOO HAPPY!
> And I know Ive said it before, but dont be discouraged if ur only running 5-10 seeds and u dont find a keeper... Swami did a dynamite job keeping the bulk of the NL5 Haze genetic in tact. That means that the goodness IS in there... but it needs to be selected for. Ur simply not going to sow 20 seeds, get 10 females & have them all be homogenous keepers. Saying a genetic is “stable”, is really, the same as saying that its been bred into a genetic bottle-neck. With so many breeders going the “homogeneous, stable as possible” route, I worry about what traits, terps & unknown actors are being bred out  So have faith & believe... I am THRILLED with the results of the couple dozen we’ve popped (total, spread over 3 gardens), but while we DID get at least 2 keepers (probably 3 - looking at you, skunky sativa pheno!), we culled 1 mutant in seedling stage, ~half dozen in veg & of the girls we have/are harvesting, most wont be back next cycle. You WILL get non-keepers, is my point - is I dont want anyone to miss out in this, because they grew out a few seeds, didnt get anything special & so assume its a BS line. It is the REAL DEAL. Have faith... I PROMISE you wont be disappointed


There is also a indica version, you know anything about it?


----------



## kristoffolese (Dec 8, 2017)

bobdagrowah said:


> How much uvb you talking about


Reptisun isnt enough uvb, neither is the 1 or 2 diodes included in narrow band chinese LEDs. You need to get an arcadia brand t-5 fixture, and be sure to use the 14% UVB bulbs. They have to be RIGHT over the plant you wanna boost thc & resin production in. Unfortunately, the uvb dissipates fast - the lower buds will show no apparent effect, but the tops are OBVIOUSLY blessed with increased resin & thc production. I prop mine at ~a 45degree angle, to avoid blocking light from above. Best use is with a light rail, imo. I have seen zero additional benefit using UVB during veg or even during the first half of flowering. Plants that received it for the duration of flowering, showed the same - but not more- resin & thc production as the girls who only received uvb during the last few weeks of flowering. To save $, I only use them for the last 3 weeks of flower myself. It IS real, though. I live in WA where weed is legal (I LOVE THE FUTURE!!! Lol) and am able to walk in and submit samples to 360-Analytics, for thca & thc, testing which happens to be down the road from me. Havent done a properly controlled uvb experiment in years, but when I had the $ for it (its $25+ to test each sample, depending whatvu want - terpine analysis, cbg, cbn, molds, fungi, etc), I was seeing 3-5% bump to thcs, & an obvious to the eyes, increase in resin production. No change in flowering times noticed. And when I say “3-5%”, I mean 21% thca, increasing to 24-26%... not just 3% of the total, if that makes sense. Generally, its about a 15-25% increase in potency, seen in the uvb treated tops. I also wanna mention- topping & ScrOGing short Indicas lends itself PERFECTLY to this method. When the plant is only 12”-18” tall, and is basically just a mass of 9” colas, every bud can be hit with uvb, and the entire yield is equally killer. With anything past 18” tall or so, the mid-bottom buds just arent getting enough uvb to matter as much. Best results with a light rail, using very short plants, topped and ScrOGed so that no one top is taller than another. I used to keep this shit secret at all costs, as it really does give you an edge over those who arent using it. But as Ive aged & matured, Ive evolved my thinking & believe that useful info should be shared freely. This is VERY useful info & I highly encourage those who havent tried it, to do a side by side & see for themselves. Its maybe $75-$85 for the T-5 fixture plus the 16%uvb bulb. Not sure of the current price, its been a while since I bought one. Bulbs are in the $30-$35 range.


----------



## kristoffolese (Dec 8, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> There is also a indica version, you know anything about it?


You know... Gas is a better person to ask than myself... but with the “Indica dom NL5Haze”, Im GUESSING, that they did some selecting of indica dominant phenos for those who prefer the NL5 leaning phenos. Of the 20 something NL5 haze seeds we popped, only a couple showed indica dominance, and only one was what Id call “heavily” indica dominant. But while Indica traits ARE present in the genetic, the real specialness in this line -imo, is found in the sativa girls. NOT for noobs or those with paranoia or anxiety issues. I myself prefer mixing it with a bit of GDP to mellow it out a touch... but this line is a breeder’s dream Next run will include pollination of Adam Jacque’s “Franks Gift” 20%+ cbd line, with an NL5haze stud Ridiculously underrated seed bank... Run by good hearted, decent human beings who care about sustainability & the preservation of heirloom & otherwise special genetics, over the overwhelming “money first” attitude that seems to dominate the industry. Im thrilled with the results & couldnt rec Swami’s Organic Seed co more highly.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Look into the 34w Solacure Flower Power Lamps. UVA/UVB.

Its WAY stronger than the Reptisun, or Arcadia..

Solacure will burn your eyes out. They also make 100w, but they better be a long way off of the plants.

Ive also found that when using really powerful UVA/UVB, that you can kill them, just like putting them in full sun, at the Equator, after starting them inside. So unless you start them under UVA/UVB, or you break them in, they will get burned up with these lights.

The Solacure is made for Plants.

The Solacure has a Built In Reflector, requires no special fixture, Runs T12, is also Overbuilt and will run from 21w-80w in certain applications.

The glass on the Solacure is patented, made in Germany, and is the best available for transmission of UVA/UVB.

But at 32w, the Flower Power bulb is a universe more powerful vs the 54w Dragon Bulb. The Solacure would be rated at 30%. vs 14% for the Dragon 54w vs 34w for the Solacure. But they don't rate them that way, as their bulbs have a different UVA/UVB combination that is specifically made for horticulture/plants.

They also make lighting for curing wood, aging guitar finishes ( Relicing ) and giving show pigs a tan.

*Specifications:*

FR40T12 multi-wattage, multi-peak UVB/UVA horticultural lamp.
Wattage: 32-40 watts standard, can be run as high as 80w for special applications.
Color: white to violet. Color temperature >10,000K
Dimension: 4 foot by 1.5 inches. Will fit almost any shop light.
Reflector: Built inside the lamp. No external reflector needed.
UVA/B: 5x the power of the SG-1 and Universal UV. About 20 to 50x the power of reptile lights.
UVA/B rating: Equivalent to a 30% UVB lamp, but we do this in very different frequencies, so they don't equate.
Life: 1000 hours at 70% of original power.





From the ground up, this lamp was engineered to do nothing but operate as a horticultural lamp. It can operate as low as 25 watts and as high as 80 watts, but is centered to us a standard 4 foot 32w fixture and it's own timer. It is four foot long, 1.5" in diameter, so it can be used in virtually every 4 foot fixture at the hardware store. Our entire goal was to make it simple and cheap to operate. All the really interesting things are happening inside the lamp, not in the fixture.

Again we licensed Sol Glass for this lamp, like our SG series lamps. It is more transparent to any other UV glass made, and allows transmission of UVB between 280nm and 300nm, something other lamps don't do well. This is one reason our lamps have been so successful in the labs, testing for resin/flavonoids/terpenes/THC. The new spectrum uses many of the same spectral peaks as the SG, but are 3 to 4 times stronger in the UVB, while still having a solid UVA profile. UVA is seldom discussed in many circles, and it is too large a topic to discuss here, but we design our lamps with a sun similar UVA spectrum because we have good reason to think it is also very beneficial for UV started plants. The UVA to UVB ratio is very different than the sun, however, as the effective ratio is about 4 times higher than the sun. This is why you can use half as many lamps and still get twice as much UVB. In short, you use few lamps farther from from your plants. This makes using them easier and cheaper for you, while being more effective. It is hard to overstate how big a leap this lamp is.






Like most Solacure lamps, the Flower Power has a built in reflector, so you don't need to worry about using reflective material with it. Mylar, white paint, all these absorb UV anyway, they are useless for reflecting it. The image on the left shows a regular lamp, the image on the right is how the Flower Power is designed, with an internal reflector. It forces all the light to go in one direction, making designing and installing a system much easier. This means the lamp has about 50% more total UV output than a non-reflector design with a home made reflector. 

For all flowering plants (including fruits and vegetables) grown indoor or in a greenhouse environment. The exact amount of UV needed for each plant will vary, and must be determined by the grower. To offer enhanced UVB, most growers will use two of the Flower Power lamps for every 1000w HPS/MH or equivalent. Obviously these will work on cannabis and are designed to maximize the UVB needs of the buds, but it was designed to be a greenhouse light and to provide the missing UVB for any plant.






*How to use these lamps*
Use two Flower Power lamps per 1000w hood, one on each side for even coverage, 12" to 24" from the plants (farther is weaker so needs to be run longer, but covers a larger area). Run 1 to 4 times per day, 1 to 6 hours per cycle for up to 12 hours (single cycle). How much depends on your particular plants, so start with 2 to 4 hours and work your way up, looking out for burned edges. The goal is to stress the plants, push them, without damaging them. Only run during your day cycle. Use during flowering and fruiting stage. Also proven to suppress mold and mildew as well as discourage many insects.

Another method that is claimed to produce higher CBD is the "Pulse Method". You run them 15 minutes on, 45 minutes off. This will shorten lamp life somewhat, but will still get you 2 flowering seasons worth of use. These claims have been made by a few professional growers. Most tests that instead run the UVB continuously for several hours have shown to not dramatically affect CBD production (flat to slightly higher).

Already certified to get 20% to 35% higher THC and flavonoids and anecdotal evidence that approaches 40% higher, and results keep coming in.
Accessor


http://solacure.com/


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 8, 2017)

Upgrade, smoke report on pheno #2 from a different person of the Blue Orca Haze.

This pheno is even better than the 1st. Very similar but this pheno is much more floral, while still retaining Sandalwood overtones. More lung expanding vs the 1st, with more hash type overtones. I like this 1 better, and the 1st 1 was really good. All of the plants are/were a deep green. Theres a couple ore, but they still have to go a bit.

My other friend also started 35 of the BOH 4 days ago, and 34 came up with 1 unacceptable, and was discarded. May get 20 females to look through, and also there is NL5/Hz on the way, but still need to go longer. Will also start 30-40 more NL5/Hz in a few months.

I'm dying to breed Heirloom Coastal Seeds NL1 x PNW Hashplant/Puck Yeah with NL5/Haze


----------



## kristoffolese (Dec 8, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Look into the 34w Solacure Flower Power Lamps. UVA/UVB.
> 
> Its WAY stronger than the Reptisun, or Arcadia..
> 
> ...


Interesting... but if the more expensive, higher uvb (higher than the 16% arcadia) bulbs & fixtures are giving 25% bumps to thca/thc... It makes me think that there may be no benefit to adding uvb beyond a certain threshold, as I am already getting the same bump to thc with the 16% arcadias. Tried the reptisuns with no success- was told about the arcadia & never looked back  If someone has the cash and the inclination, it would be cool to see a side by side of a 16% uvb arcadia vs one of the more souped up uvb lights. But I CAN verify that the 4ft T-5’s at 16% uvb from arcadia, definitely work. Def an interesting topic... especially as these Swami genetics are already monster boss potent


----------



## yesum (Dec 8, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Upgrade, smoke report on pheno #2 from a different person of the Blue Orca Haze.
> 
> This pheno is even better than the 1st. Very similar but this pheno is much more floral, while still retaining Sandalwood overtones. More lung expanding vs the 1st, with more hash type overtones. I like this 1 better, and the 1st 1 was really good. All of the plants are/were a deep green. Theres a couple ore, but they still have to go a bit.
> 
> ...



So you smoked some BOH then? Is it trippy or racy?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 8, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> You know... Gas is a better person to ask than myself... but with the “Indica dom NL5Haze”, Im GUESSING, that they did some selecting of indica dominant phenos for those who prefer the NL5 leaning phenos. Of the 20 something NL5 haze seeds we popped, only a couple showed indica dominance, and only one was what Id call “heavily” indica dominant. But while Indica traits ARE present in the genetic, the real specialness in this line -imo, is found in the sativa girls. NOT for noobs or those with paranoia or anxiety issues. I myself prefer mixing it with a bit of GDP to mellow it out a touch... but this line is a breeder’s dream Next run will include pollination of Adam Jacque’s “Franks Gift” 20%+ cbd line, with an NL5haze stud Ridiculously underrated seed bank... Run by good hearted, decent human beings who care about sustainability & the preservation of heirloom & otherwise special genetics, over the overwhelming “money first” attitude that seems to dominate the industry. Im thrilled with the results & couldnt rec Swami’s Organic Seed co more highly.


How long for the flowering times?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 8, 2017)

yesum said:


> So you smoked some BOH then? Is it trippy or racy?


What I smoked has a strong heavy euphoric buzz. Creeper, and very long lasting.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 8, 2017)

The more powerful bulb, allows for deeper penetration


----------



## yesum (Dec 8, 2017)

Careful with the uv lights. I turn them on after I close the tent. I am using them to change the high not increase potency.


----------



## kristoffolese (Dec 9, 2017)

yesum said:


> Careful with the uv lights. I turn them on after I close the tent. I am using them to change the high not increase potency.


Well, youll be increasing the potency anyway, as thats the entire point of uvb  Im not noticing any major changes to the effect, though, so u may be disappointed- and Ive been using uvb for 10 years. Same effect - just more potent. Effect is altered by how ripe (or not) your trichs are. For instance the GDP I used it on still feels like GDP. No change tonthe effect. Its just stronger. Takes less to get stoned. 
Also - aside from uvb sun glasses to protect the eyes, I dont take any special precautions, and have never had any issues. I like Jimyhendrix1’s idea of using increased intensity to penetrate further... the one thing that has sucked, is getting extreme variation in potency on the same plant. The difference in potency between top, middle & bottom buds is astounding when used on taller 4ft+ plants especially. Ive tried goin sideways with em... but that just does the same thing, frosting up the half closest to the light, leaving the opposite half relatively untouched.


----------



## kristoffolese (Dec 9, 2017)

jonsnow399 said:


> How long for the flowering times?


Fastest finished in 8&a half weeks, but she was taken with just a touch of amber trichs, mostly milky w/some clear. 10-11 weeks seems to be the harvest window for the sativa dominant girls, but there are a couple that look VERY sativa, and are past the 11 week mark, with a good 1-2 weeks to go. We’ve selected a 10 weeker, an 11 weeker & almosy certainly, one of these long running, skunky/spicey sativa phenos. There is a good amount of variation... but just take clones before sending them into flower & go with the pheno that works for you. Id suggest at least a 20 seed run if u have the space.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Dec 11, 2017)

Got my Seeds today BOH & nl5haze and some freebies (Maz/Gurrero x nl5haze)!

Super Fast Delivery time wasn't expecting them to arrive this week!

As much as I want to see how strong the nl5haze can be..I'm all about aroma and flavors. I don't drink the beer that I do because of it's alcohol content....

Can anyone chime in on the nl5haze aroma and taste? We know from previous posts, and history that it can be extremely potent, but what terpenes/flavors are found in the various phenotypes?


----------



## kristoffolese (Dec 11, 2017)

InfiniteDreams said:


> Got my Seeds today BOH & nl5haze and some freebies (Maz/Gurrero x nl5haze)!
> 
> Super Fast Delivery time wasn't expecting them to arrive this week!
> 
> ...


Bitter, earthy,sweet& nutmeg spicey undertones in pheno 1, taste dominated by musky weed taste, 7/10 taste intensity. Theres a certain herbal, floral, spiciness that they all share... but terp profiles of this first run include skunk&earthy-weed dominant, to hardwood&sweet/spicey haze dominated. Theres a couple unique terp profiles that are very difficult to describe. 
I gave them pre-cure smell/taste grades ranging from C+ (herbal, hardwood smelling profile), up to B+ (Sweet, skunky, w/floral undertones), but I anticipate that may change w/a proper cure. Trichome structure is very fine w/small heads, most phenos didnt get frost rails, but the buds themselves are covered in trichs. There were some deceiving girls that werent really that frosted, smelled somewhat mild, but produced surprisingly strong effects. 
For me, a perfect breeding strain. Stronger sativa dominant phenos are a bit too jarring/intense of a ride for every day use, imo. But there is a good amount of variety, so keepers with dif traits can easily be selected


----------



## kristoffolese (Dec 13, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Bitter, earthy,sweet& nutmeg spicey undertones in pheno 1, taste dominated by musky weed taste, 7/10 taste intensity. Theres a certain herbal, floral, spiciness that they all share... but terp profiles of this first run include skunk&earthy-weed dominant, to hardwood&sweet/spicey haze dominated. Theres a couple unique terp profiles that are very difficult to describe.
> I gave them pre-cure smell/taste grades ranging from C+ (herbal, hardwood smelling profile), up to B+ (Sweet, skunky, w/floral undertones), but I anticipate that may change w/a proper cure. Trichome structure is very fine w/small heads, most phenos didnt get frost rails, but the buds themselves are covered in trichs. There were some deceiving girls that werent really that frosted, smelled somewhat mild, but produced surprisingly strong effects.
> For me, a perfect breeding strain. Stronger sativa dominant phenos are a bit too jarring/intense of a ride for every day use, imo. But there is a good amount of variety, so keepers with dif traits can easily be selected


Ok... where do i start? Ummm... first off - the “not for novice smokers” warning should be taken seriously on this NL5 haze... my super macho big cuz just blew his fuckin breakfast all over the porch after taking his 2nd 4-foot bong hit! Lmao I TRIED to tell him! Hahaha To be fair, he’s from Utah, has a low tolerance as he doesnt have regular access to good smoke. Still... funny stuff. He’s fine now - layin on the couch with his eyes closed lmao ahhh, its so funny when its someone else! Lol 
2ndly- I was legitimately surprised when the 1st potency test came back at “only” 24% thca for the highest thc sample... it’s definitely not just the thc producing this level of effect, as it FEELS stronger than shit testing in the upper 20’s, low 30’s. I only tested 2 keepers, so Im not sure what the others are at... but very interesting. Im curious what causes the crazy speedy rushy intensity of effect in this strain.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 13, 2017)

Kahuna x Cherry bomb!!!!


----------



## yesum (Dec 13, 2017)

^^ I have some of that Kahuna x Cherry seeds. Gotta find some room for it soon. The BOH will be strong like the Nevil haze then. I think high teens for thc is enough to give a potent high if the other cannabinoids, terpenes and God know what else is in line to help it all out.


----------



## kona gold (Dec 13, 2017)

yesum said:


> ^^ I have some of that Kahuna x Cherry seeds. Gotta find some room for it soon. The BOH will be strong like the Nevil haze then. I think high teens for thc is enough to give a potent high if the other cannabinoids, terpenes and God know what else is in line to help it all out.


Looks like my emojis didn't show up...??

Anyways, I am really liking the look and fragrance of these ladies!!
Silky rez and a very heavy coating!!
Might be an extractors dream!!
Or nightmare, if that turn into oily goo, and not pliable!?!


----------



## Jeet Cat (Dec 14, 2017)

Hey Gas

I wanted to know some more information about the Punto Rojo line being offered? Specifically Bliss x Punto Rojo. Anything to expect? more sativa indica? What was the intention when breeding those two strands? Thanks for any information!


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 14, 2017)

Getting ready to place an order with Swami. Sent a seed request for 2 pks donation amount and my email.
How does payment work cash in the mail or through this square up account..? I created a login for squareup but not sure of next steps. Can someone help a brother out..?


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 14, 2017)

kristoffolese said:


> Ok... where do i start? Ummm... first off - the “not for novice smokers” warning should be taken seriously on this NL5 haze... my super macho big cuz just blew his fuckin breakfast all over the porch after taking his 2nd 4-foot bong hit! Lmao I TRIED to tell him! Hahaha To be fair, he’s from Utah, has a low tolerance as he doesnt have regular access to good smoke. Still... funny stuff. He’s fine now - layin on the couch with his eyes closed lmao ahhh, its so funny when its someone else! Lol
> 2ndly- I was legitimately surprised when the 1st potency test came back at “only” 24% thca for the highest thc sample... it’s definitely not just the thc producing this level of effect, as it FEELS stronger than shit testing in the upper 20’s, low 30’s. I only tested 2 keepers, so Im not sure what the others are at... but very interesting. Im curious what causes the crazy speedy rushy intensity of effect in this strain.


Mr nice nl5xhaze is it the same?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 14, 2017)

ThermalRider said:


> Getting ready to place an order with Swami. Sent a seed request for 2 pks donation amount and my email.
> How does payment work cash in the mail or through this square up account..? I created a login for squareup but not sure of next steps. Can someone help a brother out..?



Use this link for Debit/Credit Card.

After Payment, and Payment Conformation.

Send Gas a copy of the payment.

What seeds/how many packs you want.

You may also request what freebies you want. He may or may not accommodate. He will if he can.

If you want to send cash, you will have to ask for the address. Ive always used debit card.

https://squareup.com/store/living-organic-soil-llc


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 14, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> Mr nice nl5xhaze is it the same?



No. 1000% Different.


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 14, 2017)

Thank you JHendrix.. Credit works for me.. Some interesting genetics for someone who remembers the 70's action.
I'm currently running some very interesting ACE genetics...


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 14, 2017)

Last I looked Swami has the ACE Paki Chitral Kush x The ONE.

Here is the active list.

The One x Punto Rojo 
Mazar-I-Shariff x Punto Rojo
(Blue Orca x The Black/NL5haze) x Punto Rojo 
Blue Orca x Punto Rojo 
Purple Zebra x Punto Rojo 
Blue Orca x 85 Humboldt Roadkill Skunk/Guadalajara 
The One x 85 Humboldt RKS/Guadalajara 
Cherry Bomb 79 Muai x 85RKS/ Guadalajara 
Purple Zebra x 85RKS/ Guadalajara
Blue Orca Haze 
Blue Orca Haze x (Vietnam Black x The One/Panama) 
Blue Orca Haze x (Neville's Haze/Malawi x a5haze/Thai) 
Blue Orca x (The Black x 91 NL#5/Neville's Haze) aka 'Bliss' 
Mr. GreenGenes Cherry Bomb 1979 Maui Wowie IBL 
(Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb) x Mazar-I-Shariff/Guerrero aka 'V Shiva' 
Mazar-I-Shariff x Pakistan Chitral Kush 
Mazar-I-Shariff x Guerrero 
NL#5 x Neville's Haze F5 1
Nigerian Blue Haze (Nigerian Blue x NL5haze 
Nigerian Sunshine x (Nigerian Sunshine x Blue Mystic/PPP)
The One x Pakistan Chitral Kush 
The One x (The Black x 91 NL#5/Neville's Haze) aka 'Yogi'
Velvet Rush X NL#5/Neville's Haze 
Vietnam Black x The One/Panama 
Zazen x (Velvet Rush x NL#5/Neville's Haze) aka 'Guru'


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Dec 14, 2017)

ThermalRider said:


> Getting ready to place an order with Swami. Sent a seed request for 2 pks donation amount and my email.
> How does payment work cash in the mail or through this square up account..? I created a login for squareup but not sure of next steps. Can someone help a brother out..?


I've sent cash both times no issues at all. I don't like doing it though..who does right!?

Wish there was a paypal option instead of squared up...


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Dec 15, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> No. 1000% Different.


I thought it was the same strain?



jimihendrix1 said:


> Last I looked Swami has the ACE Paki Chitral Kush x The ONE.
> 
> Here is the active list.
> 
> ...


So many options what is what?


----------



## Nugs1 (Dec 18, 2017)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> I thought it was the same strain?
> 
> So many options what is what?


You just have to read through them, they all have good descriptions. And find what fits you and your growing and smoking needs.

I'm trying to decide between 
Cascadian Frost 
Nigerian Sunshine
Purple Zebra

I'm leaning toward the first two.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 18, 2017)

Though I had to trash my grow, The Blue Orca x RKS were some of the most impressive looking plants as far as seedlings. I had 1 that was really squat, huge leaves, and close internode spacing, and BIG secondaries considering they were only 2.5 weeks old, but were under very strong light ( 1000w ) and a lot of soil per seedling. 32oz cups/Promix.

Don't get me wrong, most of the others also looked really good, but Id say the standouts of what I had of the Swami stuff were the BO/RKS.

NL5/Hz was probably second. I also had some of them that had really close internode spacings, but also grew like all get out. But were taller vs RKS. Some/Many RKS also did have a skunky odor when you rubbed the stalks. Very high end smell.

The ONE x Paki Chitral Kush was also nice looking, but had a couple mutants. They were vigorous, and also had a killer high end smell, even as seedlings. Much can be known by sniffing, even at early ages. I know what my nose wants to smell.

The Blue Orca Haze is also a really nice plant,. 2 friends are doing these, and the NL5/Hz. I'm already smoking the BOH, and its really good, Sandalwood/floral, and when you let out each hit, you get a warm rush in your face. Also has almost no ceiling. Smoke more, and youll get bigger, and bigger head rushes. Very long lasting, and heavy on the eyes, lung expanding.

Gets much more tasty with a cure.


----------



## Nugs1 (Dec 18, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Though I had to trash my grow, The Blue Orca x RKS were some of the most impressive looking plants as far as seedlings. I had 1 that was really squat, huge leaves, and close internode spacing, and BIG secondaries considering they were only 2.5 weeks old


Hey Jimi you have any experience with the cascadian frost and the Nigerian sunshine?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 18, 2017)

No. Sorry.

The only 1s Ive messed with, or have seen growing ect are the

BOH

Velvet Rush x NL5/Hz

NL5/Hz

The ONE x PCK

BO/RKS

I had good germ rates on all of them. Out of 107.... 103 came up.


----------



## Nugs1 (Dec 18, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> No. Sorry.
> I had good germ rates on all of them. Out of 107.... 103 came up.


Ok cool. I'm going to make an order of those soon. One of them says its really helpful with PTSD symptoms I know I can use that and a few of my friends. I've looked around and swami seems to be highly regarded and the genes look good from their strains. I'll update once I get my order.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 18, 2017)

This is the one you want for PTSD.








*Nigerian Sunshine*
Is currently Available
*Swami Organic Seed Cannabis Type:*
Nigerian Sunshine

*Breeding Information:*
BOEL 1976 Nigerian landrace/Blue Moon Rocks Bx2

*Known Phenotypes:*
A blend of the Nigerian and BMR on equal levels. Productive and potent,known for PTSD relieving effects noted by veterans.

*Growth Characteristics:*
Often bushy with many flowering tops,plants can get big yet don’t stretch like most sativa’s in flower.

*Medicinal, Sensory Effects:*
Very unique in flavor and smoke as there was nothing like the mother 1976 Nigerian landrace I have ever tasted. Musky, incense, sweet fruit, banana, cheese. Very elating and soaring effects accompanied by an equal mellowing a couple hours later. Potent and medicinal.

*Flowering Time:*
55 - 65 days

*Breeder’s Notes:*
A worked landrace x polyhybrid African line by team Swami, incorporating the 1976 Nigerian landrace from Coot.

These seeds are Nigerian x BMR backcrossed to my keeper female Nigerian x BMR F1 using a male offspring stud produced from her and another F1 from the original breeding.

Expressions should be astonishing and worthy of keepers. This line holds a truly unique expression in cannabis in flavor, scent and overall effect. The mother seed was found in a tribal region by a couple “searching for exotic textiles”.

In a certain dispensary in Washington State that is frequented by veterans from the gulf and Afghanistan wars, it was found that this was the only type around today that truly comforts and relieves the effects of PTSD.


----------



## Nugs1 (Dec 18, 2017)

jimihendrix1 said:


> This is the one you want for PTSD.
> In a certain dispensary in Washington State that is frequented by veterans from the gulf and Afghanistan wars, it was found that this was the only type around today that truly comforts and relieves the effects of PTSD.



Thats the one I was looking at, I'm excited to try it. I won't be growing it till the summer so it'll still be a wait.


----------



## bullSnot (Dec 20, 2017)

We crossed a Swami Cherry Bomb with Nirvana Hawaiian Maui - talk about a great Hawaiian plant....holy kahunas


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Hey Bringdemfya,

Can you give a rundown vs which is the most potent, and what the production, taste, flowering times are for these..

Do any of them you have, have a super hash type flavor?

The One/RKS
BO/RKS
Yogi
Bliss
Cherry Bomb x RKS
Nigerian Sunshine
(Blue Orca x The Black/NL5haze) x Punto Rojo
The One x Punto Rojo
Mazar-I-Shariff x Punto Rojo
(Blue Orca x The Black/NL5haze) x Punto Rojo


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 27, 2017)

Pretty spot on with the NL5/haze descriptions. I know a few who have grown it that will not smoke it again. I do indeed do open pollination breeding. Culling the shit from the lines. Any intersex,mutations of deformity,or other intolerable weakness is culled. The F5's are pretty nice,the F4's are getting old so they aren't offered any longer. The F4 line is where the indica mothers and sativa mothers seed were separated. Of course the F5 line used the best of all parents. This line does well so far in the IBL mode. Strong vigorous plants with lots of resin.

The 85 roadkill skunk x Mexican line is just that...a 32 year old Roadkill Skunk from Humboldt that was brought to the Michoacan area of Mexico in 1985...and thus hybridized to a local type then...and ran as an IBL for that long by the local natives. We just got the seeds and did a few simple selections from the few we had. We found a good male and a couple rather interesting females. Need to crack more seeds in the spring to see if we can really find worthy skunky phenos for breeding out the line here in the US. This is why I immediately hit The One,Blue Orca,and Cherry Bomb with the fat male. Simply because I believe those older unmolested gentics have the best chance at pulling that stank out in the subsequent F1's that are available now. The Mexican is/was no doubt a local favored farmed drug line. The actual region in which these were IBL's for 30 years is the Uruapan highland region.

If my lone little 1986 Nothern Lights #5 cut makes it through winter I'll possibly attempt a NL#5 x NL#3/haze Bx1. Those should be pretty desirable.
blessings,
Gas


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 27, 2017)

Can you give a rundown vs which is the most potent, and what the production, taste, flowering times are for these..

Do any of them you have, have a super hash type flavor?

*These two are sister mother's and same father. Indica dominant lines with subtle line differences. Blue Orca mother F1's tend to finish faster than The One F1 hybrids. Good CBD/CBN types with a good head. The Yogi makes great medicine for injury recovery. These can have some nice hashy phenotypes.*
Yogi
Bliss

*These are untested F1's for all to enjoy. Should be pretty fun. I have only tested germ rates. (10/10 on all types)*
The One/RKS
BO/RKS
Cherry Bomb x RKS...

Nigerian Sunshine *....A worked IBL line. Flowering periods from 55 to 65 with average to high yields. Veterans like this one for PTSD relief. Mid-range potency with interesting effect. Can be hashy.

Expect all of these the Punto Rojo hybrids to be Colombian Red Point dominant F1's with flowering times from 58 to 70-ish. Yields will be average. These have been grown,but not enough reports in yet. Ither way these should have some pretty special phenotypes for collectors.

From The Mazar x Punto and TO x Punto...The smell and resin content was noted as great,most females carry the Colombian red stem.*
(Blue Orca x The Black/NL5haze) x Punto Rojo
The One x Punto Rojo
Mazar-I-Shariff x Punto Rojo
(Blue Orca x The Black/NL5haze) x Punto Rojo


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 28, 2017)

..


Jeet Cat said:


> Hey Gas
> 
> I wanted to know some more information about the Punto Rojo line being offered? Specifically Bliss x Punto Rojo. Anything to expect? more sativa indica? What was the intention when breeding those two strands? Thanks for any information!


Ha,finally found the respond button..the size of a broad mite down there in the corner...

'Crowbar' aka The Bliss x Punto Rojo is a tribute to a friend who has unexpectedly passed this last summer. Crowbar was the owner of Eugene Oregon's 'I love rocks'.
A rock and mineral shop near downtown,Crowbar was on this gig a long time and was loved by many. He was also an organic farmer.

The Bliss mother of this breeding was my personal high potency and high production keeper cut.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 29, 2017)

Swami Organic Seed stickers back in stock. 3"x4" high quality weatherproof vinyl,one with every order plus the one I give you when I see you out there in the vast PNW wonderland.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 29, 2017)

Ok, my stressed grow produced three female Blue Orca Haze plants. Harvested over last two weeks and I love this smoke. One pheno flowered with a foxtail look but solid as a rock and so covered in trichromes that I need to scrape my fingers for finger hash after breaking apart a flower for my pipe.

By the way, did I say I love this smoke.

Going to start to flip four more Blue Orca Haze, two Cherry Bomb and two Mazar-PCK after 5 weeks of veg tomorrow, woohoo, unstressed so far.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Dec 29, 2017)

newgrow16 said:


> Ok, my stressed grow produced three female Blue Orca Haze plants. Harvested over last two weeks and I love this smoke. One pheno flowered with a foxtail look but solid as a rock and so covered in trichromes that I need to scrape my fingers for finger hash after breaking apart a flower for my pipe.
> 
> By the way, did I say I love this smoke.
> 
> Going to start to flip four more Blue Orca Haze, two Cherry Bomb and two Mazar-PCK after 5 weeks of veg tomorrow, woohoo, unstressed so far.


Can you describe the taste/aroma/terpene of the BHO?

Really, interested in seeing people's results with these Swami Strains (BOEL)!

I was gifted a pack of Mazar-PCK...please keep us posted as to how they turn out for you.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 31, 2017)

Blue Orca Haze


----------



## kona gold (Dec 31, 2017)

Bringdemfya said:


> Blue Orca HazeView attachment 4065941


What week are they at?
I am enjoying this strain. Lovely frost, super hard buds, dark green leaves.
Smell is getting better. Wasn't my favorite at first.
Kind of a sweet spicy smell, not that impressive. But now they are getting a little funk to them. Not really hashy, bit an old school funk that I haven't smelled in a bit.
Some look like that picture of Zazan


----------



## jonsnow399 (Dec 31, 2017)

newgrow16 said:


> Ok, my stressed grow produced three female Blue Orca Haze plants. Harvested over last two weeks and I love this smoke. One pheno flowered with a foxtail look but solid as a rock and so covered in trichromes that I need to scrape my fingers for finger hash after breaking apart a flower for my pipe.
> 
> By the way, did I say I love this smoke.
> 
> Going to start to flip four more Blue Orca Haze, two Cherry Bomb and two Mazar-PCK after 5 weeks of veg tomorrow, woohoo, unstressed so far.


But is it the Holy Grail! or anywhere close?


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 1, 2018)

Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition! Sorry leave that to Monty python.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 1, 2018)

kona gold said:


> What week are they at?


This one came down early due to garden relocation,60 days....could have used another week to fatten. These usually start beefing up around week 7,then you'll start seeing expedient flower growth and some unique appealing scents. Nothing out there really smells exactly like it.
Of course the more BO pheno's will finish earlier than the NL5haze phenotype.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 1, 2018)

~Happy New Year~ 

Let's hope our multiple demographics in this country balance out pressing pathetic differences and get on with being a more functional part of the global community.

Here's a few limited availability offerings on the following heirloom landrace polyhybrid rarities we are making available to the lucky few who score it first.

- The One x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai ....Coot's 'The One' x Browndirt Warrior's Pakistani x Chocolate Thai.

There are 3 packs up for grabs to the public,once these F1's are gone they are gone. The resulting 'The One x Paki/Choco Thai' 3-way landrace polyhybrid IBL will be available later next year after proper selections and breeding.
The Pakistani x Chocolate Thai are from old school imports,not commercial seed sources. A well bred hybird that exhibits expressions of both parents in the phenotypes nicely. Some fantastic representations of the old Chocolate Thai popping out in some females. Higher than average yields with high potency. This smoke adds an entirely new dimension to the current Chocolate Thai hybrids. Combined with Coot's 71 boel Afghani x 76 boel Thai Stick these resulting F1's should be pretty phenomenal. The male selected from the Paki/choco was from about 25 males,clearly the best stud of the bunch. Browndirt's breeding stock not available to public,was an accidental procurement...whoops~. I remain on breeder moral high ground and will not release his IBL.

- The One/Panama x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai

2 packs available,same story...yet this is much more a rarity. F1's that will not be available to the public. This 4-way landrace polyhybrid may or may not be developed into a line in the future.
These F1's are 'Herb Stalk's' selection of The One x Panama female,and my 76 Peace Corps Panama IBL line selected powdery mildew resistant Panama male ...which was pollinated by the same Browndirt Paki/Choco male as TO x Paki/Choco Thai.
The excpetion being that the Swami Organic Seed Panama seed line may be the only unmolested mid-70's Panama accessible today...? (this Panama landrace is not available to the public atm) The One x Panama female keeper cut is a collector grade smoke with average yields with powdery mildew resistance.

- The One x Tribal African (pweto village x transkie..congo regions)

1 pack available,F1's unavailable to public. This will be an IBL after proper selection...eventually.

The tribal African was collected and bred in Africa by jimi Africa. He went to the villages and regions himself and collected the parental lineage. This is a highly cerebral and inebriating congo sativa landrace hybrid that has not been molested by modern genetics,most likely since these types were first introduced to the continent.
Coot's 'The One' as a mother will add the boel ancestral farmed drug lines to the more tribal Africans creating a higher potency landrace polyhybrid....with that 71 pre-soviet Kandahar to hold it down to modern flowering windows and add a more productive resin haul.

These rarities will have a higher than usual donation cost. The usual 15 beans per pack plus a pack of freebies.... anyone making any SOS order will get the 3"x4" high quality all weather Swami Organic bumper sticker.
Once these packs are gone I will edit the posting,but leave the genetic information behind.

swami.gear g mail
Gas


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 1, 2018)

Browndirt Warrior's 'Pakistani x Chocolate Thai IBL'

 

The One

 

Tribal African (Pweto Village x Transkie)


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 1, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition! Sorry leave that to Monty python.


Translation: whats the high/potency like?


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 1, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Translation: whats the high/potency like?


For me the effects bring a clarity to vision, when I look out on the hillside or trees it is like I see more details , that type of clarity. Next I start to think about what to do, I want to get up and work on something, not real picky what. Not like an edgy sativa though. Seems long lasting , worked on chores for 3-4 hours before breaking. 
Smell is different than anything I have used, even my wife, who doesn't smoke asked about the smell, as it was different for her. Not fruity or earthy or trainwreck, a mix of all.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 3, 2018)

Hey now,I can't edit my post #229 so I must say that The One x Tribal African pack is no loner available.
Rock on good people~


----------



## kona gold (Jan 3, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> Hey now,I can't edit my post #229 so I must say that The One x Tribal African pack is no loner available.
> Rock on good people~


Bummers.
So I had a question.
I smoked some premium chocolate thai around '93. A friend of mine brought it out to Hawai'i when he came to visit. He was a TV producer, so he had the connections. So this was some legit smoke!!
But I've seen a lot of folks claiming to have this strain in seed form.
Not from what I have seen.
Just like many breeders claim to have the real Lambsbread, but that's just not the case that I have found. I mean Lambsbread was dark brown oily Jamaican chronic that a few bowl hits left you staring at the sky pondering life with a huge grin! And it was more like "ground" lock than couch lock! And that high lasted 4-5 hours no joke!
So I found one seed in that bag of chocolate thai he brought, and it turned out to be a male. But it was the nicest male I have ever had or seen to this day! It grew extremely symmetrical in a Christmas tree shape, but somewhat skinnier version. Like the bottom branches didn't get very long, but we're a little longer that the next one up. Tight nodes for a sativa, with beautiful dark green leaves that were fairly long and a good width , but serrated heavily. This male was soooooo sticky if you rubbed the stem, you could get black fingers!
The male was soooooo spectacular, that one of my good grower friends wanted me to give him the male cause he wanted to smoke it. Said it messed him up more than most buds!
So I am hoping to find this variant again, but I want to know fro you, if you don't mind sharing, what the buds on her smell, taste like, and the effect?
Mahalo nui


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 4, 2018)

These are the real deal Choco Thai hybrids. Earthy,sweet,chocolate scents and flavors from the phenotypes. The best representation of the old CT I've seen in a hybrid yet. This is a stronger CT line than the Drahow line that made the Chocolope,etc.....

Circa 1986,I was 18,Tujunga,Ca.,about once a month the Chocolate Thai would hit LA shores and we'd get the first wave of dispersal from an older heady guy who had a hook up. We would pool our lunch money and get a bag. We would never make it more than around the block before stopping the car and smoking the whole bag. It was $30 and 1/8th when everything else was far less. We'd just giggle for about an hour and wish we had more. I can verify that from the 50 or so plants I went through these are indeed what they browndirt warrior claims them to be,...lol he wasn't happy I ended up with his breeding stock. It was a case of mislabeling,and subsequent trading that I ended up with them. He eventually told me the lineage and I agreed not to release the IBL. Besides the overproduced ego,the guy actually bred these lines quite well. lol...here's an example....


----------



## kona gold (Jan 4, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> These are the real deal Choco Thai hybrids. Earthy,sweet,chocolate scents and flavors from the phenotypes. The best representation of the old CT I've seen in a hybrid yet. This is a stronger CT line than the Drahow line that made the Chocolope,etc.....
> 
> Circa 1986,I was 18,Tujunga,Ca.,about once a month the Chocolate Thai would hit LA shores and we'd get the first wave of dispersal from an older heady guy who had a hook up. We would pool our lunch money and get a bag. We would never make it more than around the block before stopping the car and smoking the whole bag. It was $30 and 1/8th when everything else was far less. We'd just giggle for about an hour and wish we had more. I can verify that from the 50 or so plants I went through these are indeed what they browndirt warrior claims them to be,...lol he wasn't happy I ended up with his breeding stock. It was a case of mislabeling,and subsequent trading that I ended up with them. He eventually told me the lineage and I agreed not to release the IBL. Besides the overproduced ego,the guy actually bred these lines quite well. lol...here's an example....


Right on bro!
I am the same age.
Class of '86.
But I was east near Philly.
Best time to be a head. Had all the previous generation chronic that was getting bred better and better, all the way up to around 2000. Then things seemed to go to get weaker from that point!

So that chocolate thai description was the one I hoped you would have.
That's pretty much how I remember them. Like a brownish green color, lots of resin, flavors were earthy, sweet and hashy, very desirable and exotic. And yes 30 and eighth was more than the average import was going for.
Did any of that Lambsbread make it your way around '85?


----------



## b podg (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey gas,
Do swami seeds ship to australia? Im hanging to place an order but it says on your website usa only.

Take it easy mate, podg


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Jan 4, 2018)

I remember smoking Chocolate Thai from the 90s. Some of the stuff I saw being pawned off was absolutely garbage, but there were a few occasions where I came across the real McCoy. One in particular stands out still to this day...

What I find interesting looking back is the best chocolate Thai I have looked like nothing special. It was brown...not a ton of odor to it, and it hardly had any Crystals. We always see people asking for the THC %, or 'look at those crystals"... Yet the irony is that chocolate Thai may have been thee most potent thing I've ever smoked in my life...ranks right up there in the top 3 of the strongest strains I've ever smoked. Absolutely incredible...and it was a choker.

Really looking forward to possibility of legitimate Chocoate Thai, and RKS in the future.

But Lambs Bread...what the hell?..never heard o' Lambsbread!

I may have crossed paths with it but never heard of that strain before....

Interesting stuff folks...keep it coming!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 4, 2018)

Wasn't Choc Thai the main ingredient in DutchFlowers Chocolate Trip?


----------



## Tom Tucker 313 (Jan 6, 2018)

Ace Yonder said:


> Anyone have any experience with Swami seeds, and if so what is your favorite? Since a local dispensary carries their seeds, and they have a bit of a reputation for being mold/mildew resistant, I thought i might give them a try. Cascadian Frost looks astounding but I don't want to pay $160 for 10 beans, so I was thinking of some of the more reasonably priced strains, such as the (Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb) or the Velvet Rush or Zazen. Anyone have experience with Swami gear? (Did a search and there are only 7 threads that even mention it, none of them going into much detail)


http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Swami_Organic_Seed/


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 12, 2018)

Vietnam Black x The One/Panama 

The female Vietnam Black was acquired by Zamalto from a soldier who was there back in the day. Zamalto went through 400 females to find this one which was used to carry the seed from my The One x Panama male. The result is a mold resistant,tropical guava-fuely SE Asian type with good yield. This one went 65 days. Smoke was not overpowering,and certainly has a interesting effect like a more exotic sativa. For those looking for something different,the Vietnam Black hybrids are very unique. 
More potent versions are available such as Blue Orca Haze x Vietnam Black/The One x Panama,which will be more psychedelic, and Blue Orca x (Vietnam Black x The One /Panama) has more of the 71 Kandahar indica base.

(update--1 pack left for the rollitup post above The One x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai
----- and 1 pack The One x Tribal African left as well.)


----------



## yesum (Jan 17, 2018)

So I took a little bit of bud off the 8 week flower BOH and smoked a hit. Pretty racy and chest tightened which I do not like but this was 8 weeks so. Other than that, a potent and I would say, quality high with some euphoria. I have 2 other plants to test.

Not as psychedelic as I had hoped but just one pheno tested.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 17, 2018)

yesum said:


> So I took a little bit of bud off the 8 week flower BOH and smoked a hit. Pretty racy and chest tightened which I do not like but this was 8 weeks so. Other than that, a potent and I would say, quality high with some euphoria. I have 2 other plants to test.
> 
> Not as psychedelic as I had hoped but just one pheno tested.


All my BOH smell the same basically.
Light but familiar smell. Not much flavor so far. But the potency is pretty much how you described.
Structurally, dense , dark green and rock hard very crystal covered nugs.

But as far as potency.....top notch stuff!!!
Euphoric, strong, and got some good creeper legs!


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 18, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> These are the real deal Choco Thai hybrids. Earthy,sweet,chocolate scents and flavors from the phenotypes. The best representation of the old CT I've seen in a hybrid yet. This is a stronger CT line than the Drahow line that made the Chocolope,etc.....
> 
> Circa 1986,I was 18,Tujunga,Ca.,about once a month the Chocolate Thai would hit LA shores and we'd get the first wave of dispersal from an older heady guy who had a hook up. We would pool our lunch money and get a bag. We would never make it more than around the block before stopping the car and smoking the whole bag. It was $30 and 1/8th when everything else was far less. We'd just giggle for about an hour and wish we had more. I can verify that from the 50 or so plants I went through these are indeed what they browndirt warrior claims them to be,...lol he wasn't happy I ended up with his breeding stock. It was a case of mislabeling,and subsequent trading that I ended up with them. He eventually told me the lineage and I agreed not to release the IBL. Besides the overproduced ego,the guy actually bred these lines quite well. lol...here's an example....


"Circa 1986,I was 18,Tujunga,Ca.,about once a month the Chocolate Thai would hit LA shores and we'd get the first wave of dispersal from an older heady guy who had a hook up. We would pool our lunch money and get a bag. We would never make it more than around the block before stopping the car and smoking the whole bag. It was $30 and 1/8th when everything else was far less."

Circa 1986 I was 14, living in Covina, California, and I clearly remember that same Chocolate Thai. I also remember that there was this cat Diedre(RIP) up in the South Hills area of West Covina whom supplied our area with it and any number of Afghani and Humboldt types. One can only imagine these two parties intermingled and knew each other. I remember there was a green Thai circulating as well that was unique in its own rite and I do remember real RKS.

I was in high school at the time but my relationship with cannabis has evolved since I was 10. Complete with a pair of Van's, skateboard under my feet, that notorious KMET baseball jersey and surf shorts. Gas, your narrative and pricing are spot-on and its nice to have binge-read this thread today because it's been a fun trip down memory lane for me. Thank you!

Btw I just randomly emailed the Swami site Tuesday about an updated seed list and it was by fluke that I found this thread this afternoon. Very informative and wonderfully written on behalf of everyone. I'll be ordering soon, bud. Thanks again.


----------



## yesum (Jan 19, 2018)

Tried another hit of the BOH and this time was more calm. One hitter quitter for me. It is trippy enough I guess. I will smoke 2 hits sometime soon, that may make the world warp a bit. I am liking this strain more all the time.

Well sometime soon was around 10 minutes ago. 2 small hits. I was reeling there for a minute. hehe This is likely the most potent strain I have grown. Have grown several dozen, but mostly heirlooms and hybrids of them, so not the strongest group.

I noticed a bit of dizzy feeling and hendrix said the same. I would rate this up there with the OG and all the modern hybrids in potency, with more head effects and interest. Careful though if you are prone to anxiety, take your time and start small.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 19, 2018)

...I usually pull down a decent bowl of Blue Orca Haze after breakfast and work until lunch...it's a time/space thing for me. It can be disorientating if you haven't eaten,or had too much coffee...lol

All I remember is good herb,so sometime in the late 90's when the types became washed out,I already knew there was better over 20 years ago. Long before trend or production ruled what was a popular type.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 19, 2018)

I couldn't agree more, Gas.

Quick question for you. I mean I already know how to tell by trich color when to vut but if I'm just south of you in the bay area when would you say the The One x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai will finish?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 19, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> I couldn't agree more, Gas.
> 
> Quick question for you. I mean I already know how to tell by trich color when to vut but if I'm just south of you in the bay area when would you say the The One x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai will finish?


Whenever it wants to!!..lol...no....,realistically phenotypes will range from 60 to 75...these are going to be phenomenal smoke. Can't wait myself.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 19, 2018)

Browndirtwarrior's Pakistani x Chocolate Thai landrace hybrid IBL again......nom nom nom..and yes,it has chocolate characteristics.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 20, 2018)

Does that mean it actually taste like chocolate?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 20, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Does that mean it actually taste like chocolate?


...more a chocolate scent,but subtle chocolate hints on the tongue.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 20, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> ...more a chocolate scent,but subtle chocolate hints on the tongue.


Is there a Milk chocolate with cherry centers pheno?


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 20, 2018)

But a clear chocolate scent? Lots of chocolate strains actually don't really smell chocolate. Like Choc Chunk and Choc Trip.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Jan 20, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> Browndirtwarrior's Pakistani x Chocolate Thai landrace hybrid IBL again......nom nom nom..and yes,it has chocolate characteristics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075848


And where do we get this one...it's not available to the public..right?

But there is a Chocolate Thai in the works for release possibly in 2019...right?


----------



## kona gold (Jan 20, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> But a clear chocolate scent? Lots of chocolate strains actually don't really smell chocolate. Like Choc Chunk and Choc Trip.


Chocolate thai, never really had a chocolate flavor. I believe it was called chocolate thai was because the dried flowers were of a chocolate color. Also the flavor was a sweet,hashy earth, which could be taken as chocolate.
But there is no really chocolate flavor that I am aware of, like milk chocolate or the such.


----------



## kona gold (Jan 20, 2018)

We used to get some dynamite Mexican. It wasn't chocolate thai, it was a Mexican strain.
One of my favorites. Nice round spongy sticky brown buds.
You know brown buds were some of the best smokes you could get. Peoplewant their weed green or purple these days, and brown is frowned upon.
Go figure!!!!
Lot of Hawaiian weed was brown or gold or tan, because those are the most potent!
How we fucked up the most diverse exotic cannabis strains that ever existed.......


----------



## jonsnow399 (Jan 20, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Chocolate thai, never really had a chocolate flavor. I believe it was called chocolate thai was because the dried flowers were of a chocolate color. Also the flavor was a sweet,hashy earth, which could be taken as chocolate.
> But there is no really chocolate flavor that I am aware of, like milk chocolate or the such.


There goes my dream!


----------



## kona gold (Jan 20, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> There goes my dream!


Doesn't mean you can't be the creator.
Start with this and see what you can add to it to become the flavor you desire.
Chocolate chunk, a great one in the early days of that one.
Super earthy with some of the best kush flavor. Still hard to find one that good. The most beautiful dark green buds matted in sparkly massive amountsof resin. A true beauty. I think they must have used Deep Chunk as half of the hybrid.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 21, 2018)

The Blue Orca Haze and Cherry Bomb sound very enticing to me. What is the best way to get Swami seeds in the states?


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Jan 21, 2018)

Swami Organic Seeds

Put in a request, and asked for an updated list to be sent via email.

My current wishlist is 1) RKS 2)Chocolate Thai 3) Nigerian Sunshine 4) Cherry Bomb.

RKS trumps everything though by a landslide.


----------



## LubdaNugs (Jan 21, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> Swami Organic Seeds
> 
> Put in a request, and asked for an updated list to be sent via email.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Jan 21, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Are you talking about crosses of those first 3?


The Chocolate Thai I believe will be a cross if it's released next year circa 2019.

Currently, I believe there are still 4 RKS crosses available from Swami Seed:

*Blue Orca Haze x RKS/Guadalajara 
The One x 85 Humboldt RKS/Guadalajara 
Cherry Bomb 79 Muai x 85RKS/ Guadalajara 
Purple Zebra x 85RKS/ Guadalajara *

In late Spring if all goes well Swami will have just *85RKS/ Guadalajara *available. This is the one I'm dying to get my hands on (already have some of the RKS crosses).

_*Nigerian Sunshine*_ and _*Mr. GreenGenes Cherry Bomb 1979 Maui Wowie IBL *_unsure about the genetic makeup, I believe they are their own strain.

Gas please correct any information if I misrepresented it in any way, shape, or form,


----------



## Sour Wreck (Jan 21, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> *In late Spring if all goes well Swami will have just 85RKS/ Guadalajara available.*



gonna have to be on my seed buying game when those drop. it's gonna be like black thursday at walmart


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 21, 2018)

Just place a request through the website. Instructions follow from there.

I have:
Blue Orca Haze
NL x Haze
The One x Pakistani x Chocolate Thai
The One x 85 RKS/Mexican
Yogi
Nigerian Sunshine

I have to stop ordering and get some of these going.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Jan 21, 2018)

Here is the description from Swami Organic Seeds.

*Nigerian Sunshine*
Swami Organic Seed Cannabis Type: Nigerian Sunshine Breeding Information: BOEL "Brotherhood of the Eternal Light" (1976 Nigerian landrace/Blue Moon Rocks Bx2 Known Phenotypes: A blend of the Nigerian and BMR on equal levels. Productive and potent,known for PTSD relieving effects noted by veterans. Growth Characteristics: Often bushy with many flowering tops,plants can get big yet don’t stretch like most sativa’s […]

*Cherry Bomb*
Name Of Type: Cherry Bomb Breeding Information: Swami Organic Seed repopulated with permission from original Mr Greengenes 1979 MauiWowie IBL seeds. Known Phenotypes: A 50/50 hybrid from BOEL sourced and bred 70’s Oaxacan Mexican and Afghani. Selected for potency,taste,and flower shape for over 3 decades by the late Mr Greengenes. Growth Characteristics: Fast growing sativa […]


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 21, 2018)

This thread just keeps getting better by the minute!


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 22, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Reptisun isnt enough uvb, neither is the 1 or 2 diodes included in narrow band chinese LEDs. You need to get an arcadia brand t-5 fixture, and be sure to use the 14% UVB bulbs. They have to be RIGHT over the plant you wanna boost thc & resin production in. Unfortunately, the uvb dissipates fast - the lower buds will show no apparent effect, but the tops are OBVIOUSLY blessed with increased resin & thc production. I prop mine at ~a 45degree angle, to avoid blocking light from above. Best use is with a light rail, imo. I have seen zero additional benefit using UVB during veg or even during the first half of flowering. Plants that received it for the duration of flowering, showed the same - but not more- resin & thc production as the girls who only received uvb during the last few weeks of flowering. To save $, I only use them for the last 3 weeks of flower myself. It IS real, though. I live in WA where weed is legal (I LOVE THE FUTURE!!! Lol) and am able to walk in and submit samples to 360-Analytics, for thca & thc, testing which happens to be down the road from me. Havent done a properly controlled uvb experiment in years, but when I had the $ for it (its $25+ to test each sample, depending whatvu want - terpine analysis, cbg, cbn, molds, fungi, etc), I was seeing 3-5% bump to thcs, & an obvious to the eyes, increase in resin production. No change in flowering times noticed. And when I say “3-5%”, I mean 21% thca, increasing to 24-26%... not just 3% of the total, if that makes sense. Generally, its about a 15-25% increase in potency, seen in the uvb treated tops. I also wanna mention- topping & ScrOGing short Indicas lends itself PERFECTLY to this method. When the plant is only 12”-18” tall, and is basically just a mass of 9” colas, every bud can be hit with uvb, and the entire yield is equally killer. With anything past 18” tall or so, the mid-bottom buds just arent getting enough uvb to matter as much. Best results with a light rail, using very short plants, topped and ScrOGed so that no one top is taller than another. I used to keep this shit secret at all costs, as it really does give you an edge over those who arent using it. But as Ive aged & matured, Ive evolved my thinking & believe that useful info should be shared freely. This is VERY useful info & I highly encourage those who havent tried it, to do a side by side & see for themselves. Its maybe $75-$85 for the T-5 fixture plus the 16%uvb bulb. Not sure of the current price, its been a while since I bought one. Bulbs are in the $30-$35 range.


I was all over this same thought a decade ago... and you're absolutely right, kristoffolese! It just so happens that I have managed a tanning salon where we actually had a UVB fluorescent stand-up booth. We had 17 beds of multiple varieties ranging from high pressure beds(just as it sounds), to VHO fluorescent, to hybrid beds with HPS over the face and VHO's for the body etc. 

Now, I've not done indoor in years but I like that someone has confirmed what I thought about the UVB factor all along. Kristoffolese you phuck'n ROCK!!! I'm sure I'm the last to know on this. It's probably common knowledge but was a pleasure to read.

Thanks


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jan 22, 2018)

How is the *Blue Orca Haze x RKS/Guadalajara ?*


----------



## kristoffolese (Jan 22, 2018)

Ok... 3 of us have finished first runs of the NL5 X Neville’s Haze. One garden flowered everything basically from seed & used a ScrOG grow style. This garden did the worst by far. I realize it MAY just be luck, but I doubt it. I feel confident saying that this strain prefers to be allowed to grow- the highly trained individuals did noticeably worse than the girls that were just topped once & lightly tied down, quality-wise. Yield was fantastic throughout. Quality varies widely, as would be expected in an open pollination. But the next level quality IS there  No keepers in garden 1, bit there was 1 keeper in garden 2 & 2 keepers in garden 3. Of the 3 keepers, all are sativa dominant. My favorite is the tallest pheno we grew out, has an incense-skunk terp profile and took 14 weeks to flower. VERY speedy, racey, uplifting “GO” weed  The terp profile isnt what youd call “complex”, but is intense & what I expect to see in most older strains. But the QUALITY & INTENSITY of the effect is point on. A bit too mouth twisting & heart pumping for regular use, I see this as a breeder’s dream. A cross to highly resinous, short flowerinmg indica could be special. But it takes work- do NOT expect to pop 15 seeds and get a sea of keepers. But it IS real deal. 
Lastly- I want to say that they seem to thrive in a coots mix living soil, and quality seemed better across the board.


----------



## kristoffolese (Jan 23, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> But a clear chocolate scent? Lots of chocolate strains actually don't really smell chocolate. Like Choc Chunk and Choc Trip.


The choco strains like chocolope, choc thai, etc, DO have chocolate notes in the scent & flavor. Its just highly dependent on the nutrition, drying & curing that the sample in question received, as well as the obvious genetic component. Deep, cocoa/chocolate notes can fade/disappear in a hydro setup, while being fully expressed in a good soil grow (coots mix, living soil). The dry/cure you give, will also make a huge difference in the chocolate smell/taste. Dry/cure at lower temps (upper 50’s, low 60’s) at moderate RH (~50%). Just my 2cents.


----------



## kristoffolese (Jan 23, 2018)

thisusernameisnottaken said:


> How is the *Blue Orca Haze x RKS/Guadalajara ?*


Bump. Anybody on the BO/RKS? Well, I’ll try to answer this in a few months, as my next run will be half 85’ BO/RKS Guad, some Yogi and Critical Mass for sheer yield & hash production. Happy growing everyone!


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 23, 2018)

Any chocolope I've run doesn't smell like chocolate at all, it smells like melons. I grow in organic soil. Choc Trip from all grow journals I've read doesn't really smell like chocolate either. Most say vanilla nutty sandalwood. It's sorta chocolate, but not really. This is while plants are growing... nothing to do with drying/curing. Choc Thai IS supposed to smell like chocolate, or at least it used to back in the day, though some speculate it could have to do with how it was packed that caused that. I'm looking for a strain that ACTUALLY smells like chocolate. Not sorta chocolate if you stretch your imagination, but actual no doubt about it chocolate. Far as I know it doesn't exist.


----------



## kristoffolese (Jan 23, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Any chocolope I've run doesn't smell like chocolate at all, it smells like melons. I grow in organic soil. Choc Trip from all grow journals I've read doesn't really smell like chocolate either. Most say vanilla nutty sandalwood. It's sorta chocolate, but not really. This is while plants are growing... nothing to do with drying/curing. Choc Thai IS supposed to smell like chocolate, or at least it used to back in the day, though some speculate it could have to do with how it was packed that caused that. I'm looking for a strain that ACTUALLY smells like chocolate. Not sorta chocolate if you stretch your imagination, but actual no doubt about it chocolate. Far as I know it doesn't exist.


Sounds like youve been running the “cannalope haze” leaning phenos of chocolope. Never had or heard of chocolope that smelled/tasted intensely of chocolate- but Ive def had chocolope & chocolate thai with chocolate notes and undertones. The chocolate chunk Ive had that actually possesses the smell, smells more of cocoa than it does of sweet milk chocolate. Same goes for banana strains... every banana strain Ive ever tried has had either zero banana smell/taste, or just the slightest of undertones of it. Anyway, the chocolate is def a complex terp profile, and much like the girl scout, even if you have a momma who has the smell u desire, changes to nutrition & dry/curing can kill or change the smell. Chronic is another one- unique honey, sweet-flower smell is SO easy to kill with an improper cure or too quick of a dry.


----------



## mikeyboy2121 (Jan 23, 2018)

Chocolate Chunk is one I've been looking at pretty hard lately. Never tried it, but cocoa terps are the right direction I'm looking towards. Only hesitation is I've heard Adam lost all his stock a while back so don't know if the newer stuff is any good. I saw on their website they just started offering it again but only in feminized. SHN has it in reg so maybe they have older stock, but I'm undecided which to go for. Did you grow out CC or just have sampled it?


----------



## kristoffolese (Jan 24, 2018)

mikeyboy2121 said:


> Chocolate Chunk is one I've been looking at pretty hard lately. Never tried it, but cocoa terps are the right direction I'm looking towards. Only hesitation is I've heard Adam lost all his stock a while back so don't know if the newer stuff is any good. I saw on their website they just started offering it again but only in feminized. SHN has it in reg so maybe they have older stock, but I'm undecided which to go for. Did you grow out CC or just have sampled it?


My medical shop carried it regularly when medical still existed in WA... sigh. Had a rich, earthy, dried-cocoa smell & was a very medicating, indica dominant stone, for sure. Heavy on the body, and eyes  I heavent really seen a cocoa smelling sample since medical went away, here. But I stopped really seeking it.
I hate to bitch, living in a rec state and all, but I really miss being able to smell a gallon jars worth at a time lol  To pick out specific buds, smell it & view it under lit magnification before choosing, buying. I always felt like “Randy” in that South Park epsiode where the KFC becomes a dispensary lol But Im grateful mmj patients are still allowed to grow  I do have experience growing the chocolope, though. Great yielder, mos def.Quality, uplifting high.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 26, 2018)

FYI....The One x Pakistan/Chocolate Thai are no longer available. Some peeps on the ball there.

The chocolate thai from the 80s smelled like and had a semi chocolate earthy like smoke.

Searching/sexing Blue Orca x 85rks/mex I have found a very skunky smelling male I'll be setting aside.

Cracking a grip of NL5 x NL5haze beans today in the search for winner's.


----------



## kristoffolese (Jan 26, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> FYI....The One x Pakistan/Chocolate Thai are no longer available. Some peeps on the ball there.
> 
> The chocolate thai from the 80s smelled like and had a semi chocolate earthy like smoke.
> 
> ...


Cool beans! Great news on the BO/RKS mex male! Got 3 keepers from your NL5 Haze that we ran  Our favorite keeper reached 6 feet (topped and tied down!), went 14 weeks, fantastic yield, skunky with that hardwood/incensey haze profile blended in. I don’t recommend flowering it from seed... the crew member of ours that did, had problems finishing them & quality was just plainly reduced compared to the girls we pre-sexed before flowering. So I dont rec SOG, flowering from seed with it, but if u actually give em what they want, theyre very, very hardy, excellent yields, & for me- that EXACT effect that Ive been missing for SO fucking long!  You know, the supercharged, heart pumping, mouth tightening, jaw clenching rush that just goes up, and up, and UP the more u smoke? Very, very high ceiling. Imho, this strain -Swami Seed Co’s version of it- is absolutely real deal. And while various individuals in the run may have been of lower quality, the keepers are blatantly, OBVIOUSLY superior to literally every other version of the strain Iv tried, including Shanti’s. Not trying to talk any smack, whatsoever. By comparison, I am an earth worm & Shanti is a mighty Dune Sand Worm lol Just trying to relate my experience


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 26, 2018)

"By comparison, I am an earth worm & Shanti is a mighty Dune Sand Worm lol"

Whoa... that was very v-e-r-y deep, man. That's like Jim Morrison-level poetry right there. I"m gonna go burn one and contemplate the meaning of Life now that Shanti is officially, a sand worm.


----------



## kristoffolese (Jan 26, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> "By comparison, I am an earth worm & Shanti is a mighty Dune Sand Worm lol"
> 
> Whoa... that was very v-e-r-y deep, man. That's like Jim Morrison-level poetry right there. I"m gonna go burn one and contemplate the meaning of Life now that Shanti is officially, a sand worm.


Hahaha Yaaah... happened to be watching “Dune” when I wrote that lmao 
On a serious note.... It DOES bother me when amateurs or even experienced unknowns such as myself, are excessively critical of those already proven to be masters or otherwise famously skilled at growing and breeding... was trying to be honest, but still respectful


----------



## Jeet Cat (Jan 28, 2018)

Any idea when that nigerian sunshine will be back in stock? Big time PTSD struggles, looking to get some good medicine in the ground this year.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Jan 28, 2018)

Jeet Cat said:


> Any idea when that nigerian sunshine will be back in stock? Big time PTSD struggles, looking to get some good medicine in the ground this year.


Doh! This was on my wishlist...

Hopefully, it goes back in stock soon. 

Anyone have a list of what's currently still in stock and available which can be posted in this thread. Be nice to get an update from time to time.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 28, 2018)

This was from January 9th. The best thing to do is just make a seed request and get the current list emailed to you automatically.

Here is the active list.

NEW***
Limited availability on these following 4 types:
The One x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai $200
The One/Panama x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai $250
The One x Tribal African (Pweto village x Transkie) $300 
Tribal African x Punto Rojo $100 

Recent additions: 

The One x Punto Rojo $100
Mazar-I-Shariff x Punto Rojo $100
(Blue Orca x The Black/NL5haze) x Punto Rojo aka 'Bliss' $100
Blue Orca x Punto Rojo $100
Purple Zebra x Punto Rojo $100
Blue Orca x 85 Humboldt Roadkill Skunk/Uruapan $100
The One x 85 Humboldt RKS/Uruapan $100
Cherry Bomb 79 Muai x 85RKS/Uruapan 100
Purple Zebra x 85RKS/ Uruapan$100
Mazar/Guerrero x 85RKS/Uruapan $100
Nigerian Sunshine x Punto Rojo $80

More....

Blue Orca Haze 100
Blue Orca Haze x (Vietnam Black x The One/Panama) 100
Blue Orca Haze x (Neville's Haze/Malawi x a5haze/Thai) 100
Blue Orca x (The Black x 91 NL#5/Neville's Haze) aka 'Bliss' 100
Blue Orca x (Vietnam Black x The One/Panama) 100
Mr. GreenGenes Cherry Bomb 1979 Maui Wowie IBL 80
(Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb) x Mazar-I-Shariff/Guerrero aka 'V Shiva' 80
Mazar-I-Shariff x Pakistan Chitral Kush 80
Mazar-I-Shariff x Punto Rojo 100
Mazar-I-Shariff x Guerrero 80
Mazar-I-Shariff x Nl5haze F2 $100
NL#5 x Haze F5 100
Nigerian Blue Haze (Nigerian Blue x NL5haze 80
Nigerian Sunshine x (Nigerian Sunshine x Blue Mystic/PPP) 80
The One x Pakistan Chitral Kush 100
The One x (The Black x 91 NL#5/ Haze) aka 'Yogi' 100
The One x Punto Rojo 100
Velvet Rush X NL#5/Neville's Haze 100
Vietnam Black x The One/Panama 100
Zazen x (Velvet Rush x NL#5/Haze) aka 'Guru' 100


----------



## bobdagrowah (Jan 28, 2018)

Which strain available has the most trippy effects even for the veteran smoker


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Jan 28, 2018)

NL#5 x Haze F5 I believe is the one that is supposed to come with a warning label.

Seems it's a bit too much even for the hardiest of tokers.

I haven't tried, but hope to soon. 

Be interested in hearing what others think...


----------



## SageFromZen (Jan 30, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> NL#5 x Haze F5 I believe is the one that is supposed to come with a warning label.
> 
> Seems it's a bit too much even for the hardiest of tokers.
> 
> ...





bobdagrowah said:


> Which strain available has the most trippy effects even for the veteran smoker


I am going to have to agree with Infinite. I have been blessed in that I have had genuine NL#5 x Haze and I almost don't even know if I like it. I've had good experiences and then I've also found myself navigating Chapel Perilous. I even remember an episode on the couch with my head between my knee's wishing it would subside. LMFAO!!!

I asked Gas what would be the most 'psychedelic' and he rattled off Bliss and Yogi. Said he'd also throw in something special... which by the way I must give some well-deserved kudos to GasCan for answering all of my questions with expertise and tact. He is very well worded, descriptive, humorous, and just a pleasure to place an order and work with all the way around. Thanks bud! I am sooooo stoked to be working with these beans this year. Looking forward!


----------



## yesum (Feb 9, 2018)

BOH top. This is a hell of a nice high One good hit is all I need. Velvet Rush and Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb upcoming. Gonna reveg the BOH.


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 9, 2018)

yesum said:


> View attachment 4087260
> 
> BOH top. This is a hell of a nice high One good hit is all I need. Velvet Rush and Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb upcoming. Gonna reveg the BOH.


What's the terpine profile for this one? How it's smelling?


----------



## yesum (Feb 10, 2018)

I have no great sense of smell or taste. That said, this is one sweet and terpine heavy strain.


----------



## Pikespeakbud (Feb 11, 2018)

I have grown a number of Blue Orca Haze phenos and none are real terpene monsters, pretty ordinary actually but they all work very well. I am still looking for my keeper pheno.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 11, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Tricky question - Firstly- Im referring ONLY to Swami Organic Seed co’s genuine article, real McCoy Nl5 X Neville’s Haze. I believe its currently F5 from their 91’ line.
> So... its important to understand that Gas & co, use a breeding practice called “open field pollination”, instead of the usual “Best looking male X best looking female” style of breeding. While the latter can be a good to produce homogeny & uniformity, the open field pollination style is better for keeping ALL of a strain’s characteristics in tact in future generations. EXACTLY what the serious grower & aspiring breeder wants  Now while this keeps the next level, legendary effects in tact in the line, it’s important to realize that it can take some pheno hunting to get what youre after. Just be sure that u take one or 2 clones off of EVERYTHING u send into flower. When your harvest is in, dried & cured, u can decide on which are keepers that u want & toss the clones from phenos that didnt make it to “keeper” status.
> This is a looong way of saying that there is a very wide range of flowering times in the Swami Nl Haze line. I see this as a great thing. You want a shorter flowering, more indica leaning girl? Its in there, just select for it. You prefer the powerfully intense, sativa dominant, classic NL5 X Haze rushy, racing high? Its in there  So far, of the girls we’ve run, we have had 100% germination, one mutant & a ~2/3 female to male ratio. ~10% of females were obvious indica dominant phenos, both of them ripened in under 9weeks. But tbh, while good, the small bushy, quick flowering pheno is my least fav pheno so far. ~1/4females are looking like straight sativas. Most of the rest are sativa dominant, but with various obvious Indica influences. All the straight sativas are going 12 weeks+ & are still growing. Harvested 2 more of the “hybrid” pheno ladies this morning... Speaking of which, I want to recommend a certain pheno that we were lucky enough to find... its a sativa dominant pheno, thin sativa leaves, but without the height that her more sativa sisters have. Smell is very unique, & Im excited about the effect... she’s special. Now, the only sample Ive smoked of it so far, is a quick dried bud I clipped at the beginning of her harvest window over a week ago. The smell/taste is an extremely strong, bitter skunk, very difficult to describe... Reminds me of bitter Mediterranean herbs w/oil & vinegar... an acrid, pungent, skunk scent is layered beneath the initial nose scrunching bitterness, with definite spicey, sweet incense & woody notes blended in. But the awesomely unique and strong smell/taste is just the gravy on top  Our excitement comes from how F’ing strong this gal is... I love when you take that first hit & instantly KNOW you have something special. Well, that’s definitely the case here  Had 4 other ppl try it, and got 2 ppl saying it was among the strongest theyd smoked. I cant wait to sample the fully ripened, properly cured version! To those not used to growing the oldies, be careful... even plants that dont LOOK or SMELL like they are anything but “meh” quality, can be deceptively intense, effect-wise. So dont freak out if you arent running double rails of frost down every sugar leaf... her magic is in her effect. Definitely have some frosty phenos in there. But just be patient... Ive noticed these ladies like to frost up late, and seemingly all at once. This is connoisseur grade smoke... not for the grower trying for quick finishing “show bud”, that has great bag appeal, tons of resin, but average effect. Seems like the markets flooded with “show bud” pot :/ No, Swami’s NL Haze is for the grower who wants the best, who doesnt mind putting in a little work to tease out some next level, hippy head stash gear


Imma take a pic of my nl5 today and you tell me if you think she' ready she' past 70 days already....


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 11, 2018)

same plant with flash and without flash, how much longer you think.... it' nl5xnh sativa it' been about 80 days now


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Blowing up the bud as best as I could, and looking at the color of the trichomes. All of them are still most cloudy -clear. Id say10 days - 2 weeks anyway.
My buddy just chopped 1 at 14 weeks, and could have gone longer. Got 12oz off of it. I havent sampled it yet. It was slow to finish.
If you can you also may cut the light back 1 more hour. 11/13. Iv e found this works for hardcore sativas. Especially towards the end.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 11, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Blowing up the bud as best as I could, and looking at the color of the trichomes. All of them are still most cloudy -clear. Id say10 days - 2 weeks anyway.
> My buddy just chopped 1 at 14 weeks, and could have gone longer. Got 12oz off of it. I havent sampled it yet. It was slow to finish.
> If you can you also may cut the light back 1 more hour. 11/13. Iv e found this works for hardcore sativas. Especially towards the end.


Thanks I'm trying to hunt down the acid pheno


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 12, 2018)

What form of payment? CC, cash or m.o.?


----------



## SageFromZen (Feb 12, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> What form of payment? CC, cash or m.o.?


Email for an updated list; Place an order; Instructions will follow.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 12, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Blowing up the bud as best as I could, and looking at the color of the trichomes. All of them are still most cloudy -clear. Id say10 days - 2 weeks anyway.
> My buddy just chopped 1 at 14 weeks, and could have gone longer. Got 12oz off of it. I havent sampled it yet. It was slow to finish.
> If you can you also may cut the light back 1 more hour. 11/13. Iv e found this works for hardcore sativas. Especially towards the end.


Is the 14 weeker the acid leaning pheno


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 12, 2018)

I'm not sure the time for that, but Id bet its at least 14 weeks.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 12, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I'm not sure the time for that, but Id bet its at least 14 weeks.


It' only on like 80 says or so


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 12, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> Imma take a pic of my nl5 today and you tell me if you think she' ready she' past 70 days already....


I’ll give my best opinion... but I always go off trich development to determine harvest time (unless theres some problem & I need to just chop). You dont want a ton of clear trichs on this strain especially... Let her trichomes milk up nicely ...
She looks a tad under-ripe, but its hard to tell... im just not really seeing any amber or much milk... maybe 1-2weeks? Its hard to say with these girls


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 12, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> Is the 14 weeker the acid leaning pheno


Our 14 weeker was (IS ) predominantly skunky, but with woody, hazey notes & a bitter, BITTER, fumey, astringency to it... was 1 of only 2 that had strong, loud smell. Super racey, with a semi-psychedelic, color-brightening effect that I love. But a few others went PAST 14 weeks, and just spun their tires & stayed in “stasis”. Ended up just chopping & runnin’ em all to hash


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 12, 2018)

Update on Blue Orca Haze from Clone.

Buddy harvested some BOH a couple months ago, and it went around 63 days. It was really good stuff, but way early, but he took it early so it would have a better chance to reveg. HAd a slight Bubblegum flavor.

Got 3/4 lbs of it 8 days ago, and even though its still early at 70+ days, the taste is much much better. Really nice terpenes, with a very notable Bubblegum flavor, mixed in with a peppery flavor,, floral hash. Very complex termenes.

Theres no doubt that the longer you let this stuff go, the stronger It gets, and the better it tastes.

The buds after drying, and a 9 day cure are ROCK HARD RESIN FACTORIES. My cheap little web cam does them no justice at all. Huge clusters form the buds. And are really rock hard.

Buddy got at least 1lb from 1 plant in a 20 gallon container/Promix..And this plant could have gone at least 10-14 more days. Not 1 amber trich in site. It just went longer than the seed mother.

But Hot Damn, we have found a keeper out of this, and only looked at 5 females.

Buddy #2 has 15- 20 more females at 6-7 weeks veg getting ready to be turned back.

I also got some fro him today. His 1st pheno also wean around 63 days for the same reason.

This pheno is a lot more leafy, more Visible/Larger trichomes, and more indica in the high. It also still need to cure out some, because like I said. This stuff really needs a bit of a cure, and needs to be let go aslong as possible for the terpenes, or you will be disappointed. Youll think its strong, but lacking in flavor. But if you let this stuff go 73-85 days, youll get an idea about seeing what the terpene flavors are. From the phenos Ive seen, the terpenes don't start to get good flavor until at least 73 days.

The leafy pheno has a more dark red wine type taste with floral bouquet. The other pheno is more of a sativa high. Both are long lasting.

Bubblegum pheno is so far the keeper.



Bubblegum is 1st, and last photos.

.


----------



## Southerner (Feb 12, 2018)

I just went with the Blue Orca x 85 Humboldt Roadkill Skunk/Uruapan. I’m worried about headspace but I’ve never really grown any old school genetics so I’m excited to pop a few.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> View attachment 4088824 Update on Blue Orca Haze from Clone.
> 
> Buddy harvested some BOH a couple months ago, and it went around 63 days. It was really good stuff, but way early, but he took it early so it would have a better chance to reveg. HAd a slight Bubblegum flavor.
> 
> ...


Yah, buddy!  Great news  Thats what I love about Swami’s Organics... just a pleasure to pheno hunt, if ur into that... and I am lol Just be careful who u partner up with  
And I know- I haaate it when Im LOOKING at a chronic nug, but the pictures I take just don’t capture the trichs or even the true color :/


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 13, 2018)

U gotta take pics like chicks take selfies you gotta get different angles with flash without flash and pick the best lol


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> U gotta take pics like chicks take selfies you gotta get different angles with flash without flash and pick the best lol


lmao love it man... u ever have a joke hit you juuust right & then cant stop laughing? Rotflmao Just made me think of my girl- she does that shit ALLL the time


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

Southerner said:


> I just went with the Blue Orca x 85 Humboldt Roadkill Skunk/Uruapan. I’m worried about headspace but I’ve never really grown any old school genetics so I’m excited to pop a few.


So long as ur not stuffin’ em’ into a 2x2x4ft tent, u should be alright  Just top, and bend/spread those colas horizontally. Just dont flower from seed... I KNOW it saves height, but quality, really, really can suffer. Depends on the strain, but the oldies seem not to like 12/12 from seed, ime.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 13, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Yah, buddy!  Great news  Thats what I love about Swami’s Organics... just a pleasure to pheno hunt, if ur into that... and I am lol Just be careful who u partner up with
> And I know- I haaate it when Im LOOKING at a chronic nug, but the pictures I take just don’t capture the trichs or even the true color :/



I got some more Older Genes for you to look at if your interested.

SeedsHereNow has these. You can also go to Instagram, and look up Duke_ Diamond_ VA. Or just google his name and add Instagram.

Known as Dominion Seed Company. From out in your neck of the woods.

Some killer photos of his stuff..

IF YOU LIKE SKUNK??


And the Original Real Deal Skelly Hashplant, also known as Puck

He has the Old Super Sativa Seed Club Sk1, 2/3 SATIVA, NOT 50/50 like Mr Nice SHIT, which is good for breeding, but not the same, and is bred for a more Indica Phenos. Hes got a POLE CAT PHENO he uses on the Dominion Skunk, Granny Skunk, Sis Skunk.

Skelly Hashplant, the only other Certified 91Chem cut from Chemdog. Chem only gave the cut to 1 person, and this is the guy.

He also has what they call 1991 VA Afghani. Virginia Beach. He went through hundreds of plants to find this 1 mother. I believe it is Origial Herijuana, or HOG, but am not 100% sure.

Dominion uses a Pole Cat Pheno. Skelly also reeks.

Dominion Skunk = Sativa Dom. Does have a couple phens.
VA Chem91 x SSSC Sk1 x Skelly x SSSC Sk1.

Granny Skunk= Indica 83%
VA Afghani x Skelly x SSSC Sk1

Sis Skunk. Sativa Dom.
Chems Sister x Skelly x SSSC Sk1

I bought 3 packs of each of these, and my buddy is going to start 1 each of the Granny, and the Regular Skunk, AKA Dominion Skunk.

MORE. Also at SHN.

Coastal Seeds.
Puck Yeah
NL1 x Skelly Hashplant

They also have some Romulan/NL1, 90s Black Dominia/NL1.

A few NL1 crosses. This is also original Heirloom NL1 Pre Soviet Kandahar. SAme stuff Nevil used at Seed Bank. Also the Skelly is the same Nevil used to create his version of the Skelly in seed form. I believe he said all of them were powerful, but 1 in 4 was outstanding. Super Funky Skunk Hash.

Another.

Have you heard of..

Top Dawg has genetics with...

The Cough. Old NL5/Hz NL5 x Haze #17. Ive not been able to find much on Haze #17. I asked a few days ago at Mr Nice forum, and no response.

Top Dawg Mango Cough

African Cough



IMHO you do want the Dominion Seed Company, and Coastal Seeds that has got NL1, SSSC, Skelly, and VA Chemdog91/VA Afghani Genes when you can swing it.

But I just thought Id give you a heads up on the Dominion, and Coastal genes. You may have already known about them.

Heres a Dominion example.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 13, 2018)

Definitely another key reason I play with F1 hybridizing is the hunt for phenotype expressions that suites the personal experience. I don't like rock hard nugs,and prefer long flowering sativas,,just my personal preferences. This doesn't mean that I'm going to selfishly select for something that I alone deem fitting for myself,but rather keep the pool open since they may have veritables that someone else may find appealing. Open pollination is important for this reason. Nice frosty looking BOH up there^^^~


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 13, 2018)

I tried to get a little better photo or 2. 1st photo is of the Bubblegum pheno, and the other more leafy/floral. Bubblegum is more sativa high. Both are really good though. Bubblegum grows faster, and produes more. My buddy says he thinks Bubblegum can get 22oz from 1 plant in a large container and 1000w Hortilux HPS. Leafy 1 around 18oz. Leafy 1 has more/Larger visible trichomes. I don't know if theres more, but theyre bigger.
I really like the way the Bubblegum grows in huge clusters to make up the buds

Bubblegum pheno is the 1st photo.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 13, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> lmao love it man... u ever have a joke hit you juuust right & then cant stop laughing? Rotflmao Just made me think of my girl- she does that shit ALLL the time



Mine too lol, I be like damn put the phone down its really not that deep


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> Definitely another key reason I play with F1 hybridizing is the hunt for phenotype expressions that suites the personal experience. I don't like rock hard nugs,and prefer long flowering sativas,,just my personal preferences. This doesn't mean that I'm going to selfishly select for something that I alone deem fitting for myself,but rather keep the pool open since they may have veritables that someone else may find appealing. Open pollination is important for this reason. Nice frosty looking BOH up there^^^~


LOVE it! And in my opinion/experience thats exactly why Swami Organic Seed Co beans are so fantastic for pheno hunting... the genetics haven’t been bred into a corner, so an excellent variety of traits still exist in most of Swami’s lines.
Now, I dont mean to say that theres less value in highly stable, IBL lines- the IBL Cherry Bomb for instance, which has been stabilized at a high quality level, through yrs of select breeding. But Swami beans are the pheno hunter’s dream, ime. And the philosophy, generosity & just plain coolness of Gas & co, have them as my #1 fav right now I dont know that I’d rec the NL5haze for the new grower... but I just love em. 
I recently ran into a heart-breaking “disaster” of sorts, that set me back several months... (prick... you know who u are lol), but Im convinced that the beans Gas/Swami Organic Seed co are selling, are 100% as advertised. This statement may seem like, “yah? So what? Breeders/Seed banks are SUPPOSED to sell what they advertise.” But my experience- specifically with EVERY other company’s version of NL haze Iv tried, was a nightmare in this regard. It took me literal YEARS of that crap, buying BS that was supposed to be real deal, old school nlhaze, before I came across Swami Organic Seed co... So when I say that they ARE as advertised (just need some pheno hunting), its a big deal to me & I dont say it lightly. 
Much, much thanks to JimiH- he is the badass genetics version of a “truffle pig” lol Sniffs out that badass old school shit like nobody Ive ever seen lol Much respect, much appreciation- I have my “The Cough” hybrids because of you- good lookin’ out, man! 
Kris


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Swami flat out states in many of his descriptions there will be phenos that aren't desirable.
I don't see how he could have been more plain???.

There are also straight up and down, columnar plants that would probably kick ass for sea of green type grows, but my buddy culled them. Out of 23 females probably 4 were columnar. I couldt tell you what the tase high is, as of course, he killed them, but I bet with the proper set up ect, 2-2.5 oz per plant sea of green is very easily obtainable.

The buds on the Bubblegum pheno are very heavy. As heavy and dense as any Ive seen, and are just loaded with resin. If it would have gone 10-14 more days, it would have been extremely potent. Its already good stuff, and not recommended for someone just starting, unless you just hit it 1 time.

Hell, I can take 1 toke off my little bong, and be ripped for 2 hours. Eyes all red and shit. Its really good for concentration, but has a really heavy come down, which I want, because all the best shit I had back in the day would send you to bed at the comedown.
The longer my buddies let this stuff mature, the more impressed I am with it. While it was really good, long last high weed at 63 days, I was very unimpressed with the flavor, and it wouldn't be something t Id want to smoke all the time because the terpenes were boring.

Well, jack that up another 10 days ( Could have gone longer ) and its totally different weed. Terpenes are very acceptable, and its is noticeably more potent.

Went from doubtful to keep, to woah, this 1 aint goin no place, and is my favorite plant of which my 2 cohorts are growing.

The others they are growing are.

Mr Nice Super Silver Haze.

Jack the Ripper... Ok shit. 

Elemental Seeds Mango Tango... Not really very good.

Mr Nice Critical Skunk.. Still vegging. Havent smoked. Flipped soon.

Blue Orca Haze is several steps up in both taste, and high. Good enough to get rid of a 3 years old SSH clone, that was out main plant. Probably wont kill it, but will breed it with something more tasty. High is medium strong. Many consider it very strong. Its Medium to me. But its better than the Candyland, Sensi Mr Nice, and Gelatto that currently going around my neck of the woods.

BOH kills all of them. You just have to let it mature.

Elemental Seeds Grizzly Kush.. Same. Still vegging. will be fiipped very soon.

This is the most satisfying weed Ive had since I got out of federal prison in 2009. In the same ballpark as some really killer AK47 x NL5. Really Killer. This is as good. Doesn't stink as much, but the terpenes are more complex, though more subtle.

I cant wait until my buddy goes through his next 15+ females. They are all really nice looking in veg. Only plants with strong side branching were kept, and all of them are very strong plants structurally. Youll NEVER have to tie, or support these babies, and if you plan on training them, you better start early, when theyre still a bit compliant, or they will snap like a pencil if you try and bend them.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Swami flat out states in many of his descriptions there will be phenos that aren't desirable.
> I don't see how he could have been more plain???.
> 
> There are also straight up and down, columnar plants that would probably kick ass for sea of green type grows, but my buddy culled them. Out of 23 females probably 4 were columnar. I couldt tell you what the tase high is, as of course, he killed them, but I bet with the proper set up ect, 2-2.5 oz per plant sea of green is very easily obtainable.
> ...


Comcerning my quote on flowering from seed... yield was def NO problem in the nl5haze sea of green (more of a scrog) from seed grow. But the quality was just across the board lower than in the 2 other “regular” (non-tent) gardens... made me think of something Jim Bennet (coot) said, about responses he got back from ppl he gave clones of “The One” to. Some came back & ranted & raved how fire it was... while others, were very disappointed, saying it was mid grade at best- and they all recieved clones off the same momma. 
What all of the disappointed folks had in common, was flowering from seed&/or straight hydro runs. He swears that “The One” is SO dialed into its environment, that growing it in a drastically different way, drastically decreases its potency & trich formation/development. I am running experiments w/other strains & will hopefully have more solid info to report back... but it seems some strains will NOT express their full goodness, in certain grow styles.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Swami flat out states in many of his descriptions there will be phenos that aren't desirable.
> I don't see how he could have been more plain???.
> 
> There are also straight up and down, columnar plants that would probably kick ass for sea of green type grows, but my buddy culled them. Out of 23 females probably 4 were columnar. I couldt tell you what the tase high is, as of course, he killed them, but I bet with the proper set up ect, 2-2.5 oz per plant sea of green is very easily obtainable.
> ...


Fantastic read... awesome on the BOH. Im fiending for some of the BOH genetics for sure! lol
I just couldnt pass on the NL5 Haze & an RKS cross, and didnt have the cash for the BOH  Gas sent me “christmas morning” levels of freebies, on both of my orders, otherwise I probably wouldnt have been able to pull off a proper run... but def looking to raise some funds here next month & pounce on the BOH from Swami & Puck from Coastal


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Id love to cross the BOH x Puck, or the NL5/Hz into the Puck, and the Dominion Granny Skunk.

This Dominion stuff is the shit if you want Skunk. Maybe not Uncle Festers RKS, but from what I read, he uses a Pole Cat pheno, that reeks to high heavens, and IS an RKS

Have you seen the Uncle Fester IBL 1969 Sk18 from The Nature Farm Genetics??? HE also has crosses.

The IBL RKS Is out of stock until late this year season, or next year, and he is also trying to concentrate the RKS pheno as it is but 20% of the phenos. There re Several Phenos.

This is the REAL DEAL RKS, UNDILUTED from Hells Angels Uncle Fester. Uncle Fester was originally a college Psyc professor in the early 60s, and turned Hells Angel in 65, and started breeding weed at The Hog Farm in Nor Cal.

Leary, BOEL, Garcia, Ousley, Kesey ( Ken Kasey ) were all there.

Also this is NOT the same Uncle Fester the Bomb Maker. Hes younger than me, and still alive. Original UF was born in the mid 30s, and is deceased.

UF died a while back, and left his Nephew Master Thai ( Whos also old ) the REAL DEAL RKS GENETICS.

Master Thai is well known, and has been for decades in the Nor Cal community, raises high dollar dogs near lake Tahoe, and decided late in his career/life to start lying to people, and ripping them off.
He had promised to release these genetics to the free market so they wouldn't be lost, and went back on his word, and was selling crosses for astronomical amounts, and also selling less than perfect crosses, when he damn well has great genes, and is not disputed in the Nor Cal community.

But U Mello at... The Nature Farm Genetics, also has the genetics, and did an Open Pollenation.

This Sk18 is 2/3 Sativa. Columbian Gold x Acapulco Gold x Pre Soviet Kandahar... I bet Uncle Fester Used ALOT OF THE BOEL GENES. What do you want to bet ????
They all hung at the HOG Farm, amongst other places.

Sometimes Nature Farm has a couple packs for sale where people didn't pay for orders. I got 10 packs this way. @-3 at a time would show up, and Id jump on them. I ost out on a pack 2 weeks ago. I had it in my cart, as did someone else, and they payed first.

I got SSH X Sk18 as a freebies

And Paki Chitral Kush x Sk18.

From what limited info Ive seen, I hear the REEK in veg

Check out some of the Double Serrations on many of the leaves. Not all phenos have DS.

My buddy with the Bubblegum Pheno started a pack a few days ago.
Time will tell if theyre junk or not. Its the only way to tell about any of it, and you, like me, are tired of wasting time, and money, for only fair, good genes, Not Outstanding.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Id love to cross the BOH x Puck, or the NL5/Hz into the Puck, and the Dominion Granny Skunk.
> 
> This Dominion stuff is the shit if you want Skunk. Maybe not Uncle Festers RKS, but from what I read, he uses a Pole Cat pheno, that reeks to high heavens, and IS an RKS
> 
> ...


Yah, Im definitely on the 69 skunk18 (you lucky duck!), its just hard for me to get beans that arent regularly available... I never seem to have the cash when they restock! :/ Also, definitely have my eye on Dominions skunk lines  
But Swami’s BOH is definitely next up... hoping to swing it in March. Gas has been so ridiculously nice to me, and I feel bad I couldnt help with a request he had... so I try to give Swami-OSC preference when I cant decide lol
Due to fixed income/finances, I have to pick up packs here and there, when I can. But yah, it can take some time to get the beans Im after. Im pumped, though... the fact that these genes are AVAILABLE, just thrills me


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 13, 2018)

Why? Why did you make me do it, with your pretty pictures and your awesome descriptions! Just ordered the BOH and now I'm flat broke! lol

just got this email
Expect delivery flat rate priority mail box.
Bless,
Gas


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Why? Why did you make me do it, with your pretty pictures and your awesome descriptions! Just ordered the BOH and now I'm flat broke! lol
> 
> just got this email
> Expect delivery flat rate priority mail box.
> ...


Because badass beans are BETTER than money! Lol


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Even at $100 Donation, with the free pack, its = to around $3.30 a seed for goodness sakes. Hes giving them away really.

For the $$ its the best deal around.

js339, just give them plenty of light, soil, and let them finish out at 75-80 days, and youll get your head blown off.

Gas has also given me a bunch of free seeds.

I like to use 60w sq/ft of light regardless of source.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 13, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Yah, Im definitely on the 69 skunk18 (you lucky duck!), its just hard for me to get beans that arent regularly available... I never seem to have the cash when they restock! :/ Also, definitely have my eye on Dominions skunk lines
> But Swami’s BOH is definitely next up... hoping to swing it in March. Gas has been so ridiculously nice to me, and I feel bad I couldnt help with a request he had... so I try to give Swami-OSC preference when I cant decide lol
> Due to fixed income/finances, I have to pick up packs here and there, when I can. But yah, it can take some time to get the beans Im after. Im pumped, though... the fact that these genes are AVAILABLE, just thrills me



I thought you may know about them, but me thinking you know about them, doesn't cut it, so I just thought Id just give a heads up, and if I find any other stuff, Ill tell you again.

I also know others read our conversation, and like js339 did, buy some good beans.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I thought you may know about them, but me thinking you know about them, doesn't cut it, so I just thought Id just give a heads up, and if I find any other stuff, Ill tell you again.
> 
> I also know others read our conversation, and like js339 did, buy some good beans.


Exactly- Especially with so many prohibition states still bringing the hammer down, cannabis info is very valuable. And with no real scientific experimentation taking place (at least in the areas Im interested in), it falls to all of us to catalog & share info  Kind of like our own “library” of sorts lol 
Seriously, though, this kind of knowledge is so very important- saves time, money & frustration if u can build on the knowledge of others in the community... especially if theres nobody around to teach you. I know that quite a lot of ppl get on, get the info theyre after, and then theyre off and running. Good stuff


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeh, I been thinking about these for a while, I ordered Cindy from Peak, for a fast flowering sativa, I needed a killer sat and I can afford to wait the extra time since I can smoke Cindy while I'm waiting 12 weeks! It was a choice of GTH or BOH and you guys pics and description clinched it for BOH.


----------



## THT (Feb 13, 2018)

Hey all, This may have been answered in the thread already, if so I apologize.. what is the typical shipping time from Swami to Colorado? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 13, 2018)

THT said:


> Hey all, This may have been answered in the thread already, if so I apologize.. what is the typical shipping time from Swami to Colorado? Thanks in advance!


I was wondering about shipping time too, what state is Swami in?


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Yeh, I been thinking about these for a while, I ordered Cindy from Peak, for a fast flowering sativa, I needed a killer sat and I can afford to wait the extra time since I can smoke Cindy while I'm waiting 12 weeks! It was a choice of GTH or BOH and you guys pics and description clinched it for BOH.


Great choice... one of my favorite highs & terp profiles Cinderella 99  yummm...


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

THT said:


> Hey all, This may have been answered in the thread already, if so I apologize.. what is the typical shipping time from Swami to Colorado? Thanks in advance!


Not sure about CO, but Gas has always gotten mine to me (in WA) within a few days to a week


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 13, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I was wondering about shipping time too, what state is Swami in?


He’s in WA state. The land of the free growers... so long as you buy a producer’s license for $25g’s or have a medical auth lol


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 13, 2018)

off topic but I have to share this. I went to the grow store today to buy some phat sack transplanter pots ( best fabric pots made imo) I heard a couple guys talking about growing peppers. They were bitching about their seedling dying. Turns out they had planted them in Miracle Grow and had also poured a bunch of liquid ferts on them to "make them grow". For some odd reason they all died! Roflmao!


----------



## THT (Feb 13, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Not sure about CO, but Gas has always gotten mine to me (in WA) within a few days to a week


Thanks! order was on feb 2nd, was expecting them by now.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 13, 2018)

THT said:


> Thanks! order was on feb 2nd, was expecting them by now.


wow, I'm on the east coast hope it doesn't take two weeks!


----------



## kona gold (Feb 13, 2018)

Pikespeakbud said:


> I have grown a number of Blue Orca Haze phenos and none are real terpene monsters, pretty ordinary actually but they all work very well. I am still looking for my keeper pheno.


Yea, that's been my experience also.


----------



## SageFromZen (Feb 13, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> wow, I'm on the east coast hope it doesn't take two weeks!


Oh no... He's on it. Shipping to the east coast= Four days max. Mine arrived in two days and I'm two states away.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 13, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Yea, that's been my experience also.


I don't wanna hear thaat


Pikespeakbud said:


> I have grown a number of Blue Orca Haze phenos and none are real terpene monsters, pretty ordinary actually but they all work very well. I am still looking for my keeper pheno.


I don't wanna hear that!


----------



## kona gold (Feb 13, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Id love to cross the BOH x Puck, or the NL5/Hz into the Puck, and the Dominion Granny Skunk.
> 
> This Dominion stuff is the shit if you want Skunk. Maybe not Uncle Festers RKS, but from what I read, he uses a Pole Cat pheno, that reeks to high heavens, and IS an RKS
> 
> ...


Hope that Dominion skunk turns out better than what I just heard.
Went to the Hawaii cannabis expo, and seeds here now had a booth. I was asking about their skunk from one of the guys I know who was working their booth. I asked if he had any samples, but was out when I got there. He said it was skunky but not really that strong skunk that you and the rest of us was expecting. I would think, but not positive, they would have a good representation of the skunk there.
So I didn't bother grabbing any. Have run so many skunk's, just don't have time for mediocre time and time again.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 13, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I don't wanna hear thaat
> 
> I don't wanna hear that!


Who knows, maybe they just didn't go long enough?


----------



## kona gold (Feb 13, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> View attachment 4089124
> 
> 
> I got some more Older Genes for you to look at if your interested.
> ...


Yep, that pretty much exactly what some of the BOH'S I had look like.
Nice job!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 14, 2018)

You have to let BOH go, or the flavor will be greatly harmed. Id let most of it go at lest 75-80 days.

Plenty of great grows, and descriptions of the Dominion stuff on Instagram.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 14, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> You have to let BOH go, or the flavor will be greatly harmed. Id let most of it go at lest 75-80 days.
> 
> Plenty of great grows, and descriptions of the Dominion stuff on Instagram.


Was told it was a very good strain, but not the roadkill.
But again, hope you find the original.
I am not asking you to believe me, just passing on what I heard from a decent source.

Not sure exactly how long my BOH's went. One, that finished with purple pods was the fastest, and most potent so far, was at about 60 days, the others were more like 70.
But I didn't keep an exact count. Just waiting till hair's were no longer white, and the glands were on the amber for a good percentage.
But, I didn't veg them very long, as it was a test run. So they were only two feet and more column like.
Sure they could have gone longer. But even Swami was claiming like 60 days or so with that one unless I am mistaken?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 14, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Was told it was a very good strain, but not the roadkill.
> But again, hope you find the original.
> I am not asking you to believe me, just passing on what I heard from a decent source.
> 
> ...


Did you flower from seed? Kristoff said quality suffers if you do it with some of these strains.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 14, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> You have to let BOH go, or the flavor will be greatly harmed. Id let most of it go at lest 75-80 days.
> 
> Plenty of great grows, and descriptions of the Dominion stuff on Instagram.


And the BOH should have a strong smell!
Look at the genetics:
Northern lights#5 x Northern lights#5(25percent x Haze)
X
Afghani x Thai ( stick)

The strain should reek of pine/skunk/hash and some sweetness from the thai.
That's at least what I would think.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 14, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Did you flower from seed? Kristoff said quality suffers if you do it with some of these strains.


Yes, I did.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 14, 2018)

@kristoffolese , What did you do with your plants, veg them and take cuttings of course, but did you get rid of the mother then or go ahead and flower it?


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 14, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Did you flower from seed? Kristoff said quality suffers if you do it with some of these strains.


Yah- in fact, even those that I gave 2 weeks veg time to were much reduced, quality-wise. Gas is right- wait at least until you see female “pre-flowers” in veg before flipping to 12/12.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 14, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> @kristoffolese , What did you do with your plants, veg them and take cuttings of course, but did you get rid of the mother then or go ahead and flower it?


Ugh... honestly man, its a pretty drama filled story... short version, I got fu#*ing robbed by my own blood, out of a 14 week “speed in weed-form” pheno that was/is my absolute FAV pheno of all 3 gardens.
Basics- Ran 3 garden, 3 dif ways. They LOOOVED the greenhouse with the sunlight/artificial lighting mix & coots mix soil. Grow 2 was mainl hydro, the third was an apt grow inside of 2 tents. Flowered from seed due to height fears... but yah, dont go 12/12 from seed w/the NL5haze, imo. Or even 2 weeks veg. 
Anyway, to be more specific, I/we painstakingly take 1-2 cuts off of EVERY plant before flippin’ the switch, with the obvious exception being the tent runs, flowered from seed. The plan was to re-veg any keepers, but it turned out not to be an issue. Anyway, once you have your keeper(s) selected, chuck or give away all the other clones who’s momma didnt make the cut. I use a simple numbering/labeling system to keep em all straight. Its kind of a bitch, but once you have your keeper selected, u just need to bush out the keeper clone(s) a bit, then start clipping your clones Then youre golden


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 14, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Ugh... honestly man, its a pretty drama filled story... short version, I got fu#*ing robbed by my own blood, out of a 14 week “speed in weed-form” pheno that was/is my absolute FAV pheno of all 3 gardens.
> Basics- Ran 3 garden, 3 dif ways. They LOOOVED the greenhouse with the sunlight/artificial lighting mix & coots mix soil. Grow 2 was mainl hydro, the third was an apt grow inside of 2 tents. Flowered from seed due to height fears... but yah, dont go 12/12 from seed w/the NL5haze, imo. Or even 2 weeks veg.
> Anyway, to be more specific, I/we painstakingly take 1-2 cuts off of EVERY plant before flippin’ the switch, with the obvious exception being the tent runs, flowered from seed. The plan was to re-veg any keepers, but it turned out not to be an issue. Anyway, once you have your keeper(s) selected, chuck or give away all the other clones who’s momma didnt make the cut. I use a simple numbering/labeling system to keep em all straight. Its kind of a bitch, but once you have your keeper selected, u just need to bush out the keeper clone(s) a bit, then start clipping your clones Then youre golden


If that was too confusing- The clone(s) I take off of a keeper before flipping to 12/12, become the “momma” for future generations. I just take cuttings off of EVERYTHING I send into flower, because I dont KNOW what will be a keeper or not, until I can see em flower, and finish out.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 14, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Ugh... honestly man, its a pretty drama filled story... short version, I got fu#*ing robbed by my own blood, out of a 14 week “speed in weed-form” pheno that was/is my absolute FAV pheno of all 3 gardens.
> Basics- Ran 3 garden, 3 dif ways. They LOOOVED the greenhouse with the sunlight/artificial lighting mix & coots mix soil. Grow 2 was mainl hydro, the third was an apt grow inside of 2 tents. Flowered from seed due to height fears... but yah, dont go 12/12 from seed w/the NL5haze, imo. Or even 2 weeks veg.
> Anyway, to be more specific, I/we painstakingly take 1-2 cuts off of EVERY plant before flippin’ the switch, with the obvious exception being the tent runs, flowered from seed. The plan was to re-veg any keepers, but it turned out not to be an issue. Anyway, once you have your keeper(s) selected, chuck or give away all the other clones who’s momma didnt make the cut. I use a simple numbering/labeling system to keep em all straight. Its kind of a bitch, but once you have your keeper selected, u just need to bush out the keeper clone(s) a bit, then start clipping your clones Then youre golden


Thanks for sharing your experience and what you have learned. Always appreciated.
I did sex them first. They were a little under a foot when sexed. But it was just a sample run, and needed a good male for another project.
But they don't stretch much at that size. Could definitely see the Northern lights in crystal production and depth of green the plants exhibit. Nice bright green buds. 
The potency is in there, strong and long, and all over. Bordering on the edge sometimes!
So I am satisfied with the high, just need a stronger flavor.
But that's where I get to have my influence on these genetics in future generations.


----------



## Pikespeakbud (Feb 14, 2018)

THT said:


> Hey all, This may have been answered in the thread already, if so I apologize.. what is the typical shipping time from Swami to Colorado? Thanks in advance!


most orders have come in less than a week but i did have one order that was almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Nugs1 (Feb 14, 2018)

I'm doing a run of Nigerian Sunshine, The yogi and V Shiva. only a couple of each.
The seeds popped at a 80% rate. I normally have a better pop rate but I'm not complaining, I think thats still good.

Each strain is strong, but there were a few different pheno's that showed. The Yogi had 1 out of 6 that had some mutated leaf structures that came out about 3-4th node but then cleared up after that, the Shiva seemed to be a little indica leaning short and bushy. 1 of the shiva 5 had leaves that weren't really growing in correctly. Not mutated just much shorted than the other side, but otherwise healthy. The N Sunshine seems to all be healthy/stable, had one (now know it was a male) that was stronger looking and taller than the rest, he was also a little more sensitive to the nutrient levels than the others.
Overall the veg stage was exactly 4 weeks from seed and they grew well, they are finishing 2 week of flower now some are showing sex quicker than others.

When rubbing the stems-
The Yogi has a fuelly diesel smell
Nigerian Sunshine has a real skunky smell to it
The V shiva has a super fruity smell, reminds me of the old fruit stripe gum

I know this may not be the place for all this info but its not a full grow journal type entry. Just haven't seen much about about these strains so I wanted to put it out there.

Edit for delivery time- Got it on the east coast in about 5 days, go here quicker than I expected.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 14, 2018)

Pikespeakbud said:


> most orders have come in less than a week but i did have one order that was almost 2 weeks.


I hope mine comes in a week, the old lady is out of town and she gets back in around 10 days, she'll kick my ass if she sees I've ordered more seeds!


----------



## InfiniteDreams (Feb 14, 2018)

Is Nigerian Sunshine back in stock?

It's on my wishlist along with the Spring RKS release (hope that's still happening).


----------



## Nugs1 (Feb 14, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> Is Nigerian Sunshine back in stock?
> 
> It's on my wishlist along with the Spring RKS release (hope that's still happening).


Dunno, I got mine just before Christmas. Try shooting the guy an email and asking.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 14, 2018)

InfiniteDreams said:


> Is Nigerian Sunshine back in stock?
> 
> It's on my wishlist along with the Spring RKS release (hope that's still happening).


This is the list as of Feb, 13

Here is the active list.

NEW***
Limited availability on these following 4 types:
The One x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai $200
The One/Panama x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai $250
The One x Tribal African (Pweto village x Transkie) $300 
Tribal African x Punto Rojo $100 

Recent additions: 

The One x Punto Rojo $100
Mazar-I-Shariff x Punto Rojo $100
(Blue Orca x The Black/NL5haze) x Punto Rojo aka 'Bliss' $100
Blue Orca x Punto Rojo $100
Purple Zebra x Punto Rojo $100
Blue Orca x 85 Humboldt Roadkill Skunk/Uruapan $100
The One x 85 Humboldt RKS/Uruapan $100
Cherry Bomb 79 Muai x 85RKS/Uruapan 100
Purple Zebra x 85RKS/ Uruapan$100
Mazar/Guerrero x 85RKS/Uruapan $100
Nigerian Sunshine x Punto Rojo $80

More....

Blue Orca Haze 100
Blue Orca Haze x (Vietnam Black x The One/Panama) 100
Blue Orca Haze x (Neville's Haze/Malawi x a5haze/Thai) 100
Blue Orca x (The Black x 91 NL#5/Neville's Haze) aka 'Bliss' 100
Blue Orca x (Vietnam Black x The One/Panama) 100
Mr. GreenGenes Cherry Bomb 1979 Maui Wowie IBL 80
(Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb) x Mazar-I-Shariff/Guerrero aka 'V Shiva' 80
Mazar-I-Shariff x Pakistan Chitral Kush 80
Mazar-I-Shariff x Punto Rojo 100
Mazar-I-Shariff x Guerrero 80
Mazar-I-Shariff x Nl5haze F2 $100
NL#5 x Haze F5 100
Nigerian Blue Haze (Nigerian Blue x NL5haze 80
Nigerian Sunshine x (Nigerian Sunshine x Blue Mystic/PPP) 80
The One x Pakistan Chitral Kush 100
The One x (The Black x 91 NL#5/ Haze) aka 'Yogi' 100
The One x Punto Rojo 100
Velvet Rush X NL#5/Neville's Haze 100
Vietnam Black x The One/Panama 100
Zazen x (Velvet Rush x NL#5/Haze) aka 'Guru' 100


----------



## THT (Feb 14, 2018)

Just wanted to follow back up and say... I got my seeds today, shoulda waited just one more day before worrying. Happy with the quality of the beans and number of freebies. I got NL5/Haze - I will run it next round and post some pics if I get any females. 
Cheers


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 14, 2018)

THT said:


> Thanks! order was on feb 2nd, was expecting them by now.


11 days to colorado?, that not too good.


----------



## THT (Feb 14, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> 11 days to colorado?, that not too good.


True story. Things happen - just happy I got them and gas was very responsive via email with an arrival date.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 15, 2018)

I think they are a small operation, and sometimes things get backlogged.
1 time he went out of town, and another person was supposed to send out orders, but wasn't the best at doing it. It took 9 days that time, but I could care less. As long as I get them, and don't get ripped off ect, I'm fine with a little wait. GAS aint gonna rip anyone off. While not 100% positive, I think he send out orders on Mondays. So if he gets the order Tuesday, theres 6 days wait before theyre sent, add 3-4 more days to get the package, and you have 9 - 10 days.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 15, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience and what you have learned. Always appreciated.
> I did sex them first. They were a little under a foot when sexed. But it was just a sample run, and needed a good male for another project.
> But they don't stretch much at that size. Could definitely see the Northern lights in crystal production and depth of green the plants exhibit. Nice bright green buds.
> The potency is in there, strong and long, and all over. Bordering on the edge sometimes!
> ...


Something I DO want to say, though, so there are no disappointments or unreasonable expectations... the 91’ NL5 x Nevilles Haze f-5’s ABSOLUTELY contain some real deal, high powered genes & traits. I PROMISE you. But... this is not for the novice, first time grower who just wants to grow some decent herb & stop paying exorbitant prices for their medicine. 
In my mind, this strain is for the BREEDER. It has some very, very desirable traits, some of which are nearly gone from the modern, wide-spread genome. The trend is to select for ONE thing (a certain taste, or smell or yield), to the detriment of several others. Im sure most/all of the older members especially, can verify that there are a LOT of strains that just dont seem to be as good as they used to... or at least most versions of certain strains arent as good as they used to be. Strawberry Cough - FIRE when i first came across it... still good herb now, but I just cant seem to find the POTENT version of it, I was originally introduced to. I can say the same about GDP, MANY hazes/haze crosses (Super silver, Nevilles, Mullumbimby Madness, etc), a ton of dif OG phenos... it sucks. 
I ABSOLUTELY bow to the growing expertise of most seed banks & breeders. But Im sorry... Breeding 2 plants, just because the prospective mom, “plant X” is badass & has this, that & the other thing, does NOT mean it will be a good cross to a given stud male. The average grower basically just guesses, and often only uses subjective data (smells/tastes like “x”, looks like “x”, feels like “x”, etc) without knowing what genes are involved in the creation of which traits. A breeder KNOWS, %-wise, what they are likely to get from a pairing, before even doing it. A cartain momma plant may have EVERYTHING youre looking for. But if the male u breed her to carries opposing double dominant traits, in one or more areas, you could very well be breeding the line into the ground, eliminating the specialness of the momma female, through successive generations of breeding. The problem, aside from lack of education, is that most genetics are shrouded in all sorts of mystery. And growers often do not keep proper records, or the critical information needed to determine the dominance or recessiveness of given traits, as figured by expressions of successive generations. Most so called “breeders” are just throwing shit against the wall and seeing what sticks. “This momma is DANK! This male smells AWESOME! Lets breed em & make our own strain!” Now there IS value in these types of totally random, subjective breedings. Shoot, Kyle Kushman said that was exactly how the Strawberry Cough was created... just luck, an accident. But to PERPETUATE a highly desirable strain, keeping the quality equally good or better with each successive generation... THAT is the mark of a good breeder. Also much respect for those like Ken Estes, who INTENTIONALLY bred a strain into a corner, because he was a good enuf breeder, that the traits he was losing each gen, were undesirables. The result, was a highly stable Granddaddy Purple. But now that the strain is out of Estes’ hands? Seeing a TON of diluted, lower quality GDP. Still good, but just not the same. 
My point, is that the ‘91 Nl5haze, allows us to go back to BEFORE a shit-ton of the goodness was bred out of it. But to me- the excitement comes in knowing the value of these NL5 Haze keepers as breeding stock. Keep that in mind, and you’ll never be disappointed


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 15, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Something I DO want to say, though, so there are no disappointments or unreasonable expectations... the 91’ NL5 x Nevilles Haze f-5’s ABSOLUTELY contain some real deal, high powered genes & traits. I PROMISE you. But... this is not for the novice, first time grower who just wants to grow some decent herb & stop paying exorbitant prices for their medicine.
> In my mind, this strain is for the BREEDER. It has some very, very desirable traits, some of which are nearly gone from the modern, wide-spread genome. The trend is to select for ONE thing (a certain taste, or smell or yield), to the detriment of several others. Im sure most/all of the older members especially, can verify that there are a LOT of strains that just dont seem to be as good as they used to... or at least most versions of certain strains arent as good as they used to be. Strawberry Cough - FIRE when i first came across it... still good herb now, but I just cant seem to find the POTENT version of it, I was originally introduced to. I can say the same about GDP, MANY hazes/haze crosses (Super silver, Nevilles, Mullumbimby Madness, etc), a ton of dif OG phenos... it sucks.
> I ABSOLUTELY bow to the growing expertise of most seed banks & breeders. But Im sorry... Breeding 2 plants, just because the prospective mom, “plant X” is badass & has this, that & the other thing, does NOT mean it will be a good cross to a given stud male. The average grower basically just guesses, and often only uses subjective data (smells/tastes like “x”, looks like “x”, feels like “x”, etc) without knowing what genes are involved in the creation of which traits. A breeder KNOWS, %-wise, what they are likely to get from a pairing, before even doing it. A cartain momma plant may have EVERYTHING youre looking for. But if the male u breed her to carries opposing double dominant traits, in one or more areas, you could very well be breeding the line into the ground, eliminating the specialness of the momma female, through successive generations of breeding. The problem, aside from lack of education, is that most genetics are shrouded in all sorts of mystery. And growers often do not keep proper records, or the critical information needed to determine the dominance or recessiveness of given traits, as figured by expressions of successive generations. Most so called “breeders” are just throwing shit against the wall and seeing what sticks. “This momma is DANK! This male smells AWESOME! Lets breed em & make our own strain!” Now there IS value in these types of totally random, subjective breedings. Shoot, Kyle Kushman said that was exactly how the Strawberry Cough was created... just luck, an accident. But to PERPETUATE a highly desirable strain, keeping the quality equally good or better with each successive generation... THAT is the mark of a good breeder. Also much respect for those like Ken Estes, who INTENTIONALLY bred a strain into a corner, because he was a good enuf breeder, that the traits he was losing each gen, were undesirables. The result, was a highly stable Granddaddy Purple. But now that the strain is out of Estes’ hands? Seeing a TON of diluted, lower quality GDP. Still good, but just not the same.
> My point, is that the ‘91 Nl5haze, allows us to go back to BEFORE a shit-ton of the goodness was bred out of it. But to me- the excitement comes in knowing the value of these NL5 Haze keepers as breeding stock. Keep that in mind, and you’ll never be disappointed


So to summarize, you're saying its killer weed, you just gotta sort thru it?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 15, 2018)

Some of it is really really strong, but the taste isn't there, so people breed it with higher terpene strains.

1 plant we had was really strong, but was really bland, would make you cough your head off, but if I'm going to cough my head off, at least I want the taste of the weed to taste good. Really long lasting high, good yield. 90 days though.
A couple other plants were very floral, tasting nice. But take 100 days to finish.

Theres a bunch of genetic scenarios breeders may take into consideration when they use these genes for breeding.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 15, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> So to summarize, you're saying its killer weed, you just gotta sort thru it?


Yes and no lol Yes, u do need to do some pheno hunting. But JimiH hit the nail on the head- The value, is in its suitability as breeding stock. The vigor, the extremely intense rushy effect, the power, the yield... But the keepers dont have EVERYTHING... terps not as intense as we'd like, flowering a bit longer than we'd like, and the leaf to calyx ratio is higher than we'd like... But a single, proper cross with subsequent f2 breedings parsing out the genes, can produce a plant that retains all of the power, effect, vigor and yield of the nl5haze keeper, while adding the reduced flowering times, hi calyx to leaf ratio and resin/terp production of the other parent. Jim is right on the money suggesting a hash plant cross. May take running serious #'s of plants to get all the traits u want, in the intensity u want, in one plant, without keeping genes u DON'T want in the genome. Can be very challenging, time consuming, as many of these genes are not simple "yes", "no", have it or don't, types. Population genetics must be employed with cannabis, as simple mandelion (sp?) genetics are not sufficient to express the range of genetic expression. 2 plants may both share a gene that produces "skunk" smelling terps. But one may have a much more INTENSE expression of it. For the average grower, though... I can almost guarantee you'll get a winner by crossing a keeper nl5haze to a keeper HP.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 15, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Something I DO want to say, though, so there are no disappointments or unreasonable expectations... the 91’ NL5 x Nevilles Haze f-5’s ABSOLUTELY contain some real deal, high powered genes & traits. I PROMISE you. But... this is not for the novice, first time grower who just wants to grow some decent herb & stop paying exorbitant prices for their medicine.
> In my mind, this strain is for the BREEDER. It has some very, very desirable traits, some of which are nearly gone from the modern, wide-spread genome. The trend is to select for ONE thing (a certain taste, or smell or yield), to the detriment of several others. Im sure most/all of the older members especially, can verify that there are a LOT of strains that just dont seem to be as good as they used to... or at least most versions of certain strains arent as good as they used to be. Strawberry Cough - FIRE when i first came across it... still good herb now, but I just cant seem to find the POTENT version of it, I was originally introduced to. I can say the same about GDP, MANY hazes/haze crosses (Super silver, Nevilles, Mullumbimby Madness, etc), a ton of dif OG phenos... it sucks.
> I ABSOLUTELY bow to the growing expertise of most seed banks & breeders. But Im sorry... Breeding 2 plants, just because the prospective mom, “plant X” is badass & has this, that & the other thing, does NOT mean it will be a good cross to a given stud male. The average grower basically just guesses, and often only uses subjective data (smells/tastes like “x”, looks like “x”, feels like “x”, etc) without knowing what genes are involved in the creation of which traits. A breeder KNOWS, %-wise, what they are likely to get from a pairing, before even doing it. A cartain momma plant may have EVERYTHING youre looking for. But if the male u breed her to carries opposing double dominant traits, in one or more areas, you could very well be breeding the line into the ground, eliminating the specialness of the momma female, through successive generations of breeding. The problem, aside from lack of education, is that most genetics are shrouded in all sorts of mystery. And growers often do not keep proper records, or the critical information needed to determine the dominance or recessiveness of given traits, as figured by expressions of successive generations. Most so called “breeders” are just throwing shit against the wall and seeing what sticks. “This momma is DANK! This male smells AWESOME! Lets breed em & make our own strain!” Now there IS value in these types of totally random, subjective breedings. Shoot, Kyle Kushman said that was exactly how the Strawberry Cough was created... just luck, an accident. But to PERPETUATE a highly desirable strain, keeping the quality equally good or better with each successive generation... THAT is the mark of a good breeder. Also much respect for those like Ken Estes, who INTENTIONALLY bred a strain into a corner, because he was a good enuf breeder, that the traits he was losing each gen, were undesirables. The result, was a highly stable Granddaddy Purple. But now that the strain is out of Estes’ hands? Seeing a TON of diluted, lower quality GDP. Still good, but just not the same.
> My point, is that the ‘91 Nl5haze, allows us to go back to BEFORE a shit-ton of the goodness was bred out of it. But to me- the excitement comes in knowing the value of these NL5 Haze keepers as breeding stock. Keep that in mind, and you’ll never be disappointed


I follow what you are saying.
But I have been breeding since '92. I know there are others that have been doing it much longer, but I feel with 26 years in, I have some confidence in selection and genetic combinations as well as how terpenes will combine. No not 100%, but pretty close. Even from my very first projects, it seemed very natural to me and still does.
I can do it with one pack of seeds, as the good ones always seem to come to me. Not being arrogant, just know my potential, and all whom have used my seeds say they are at leat equal to and better that what they buy, from breeders like The Rev, Dr. Greenthumbs, Top Dawg, OBSoul........
And I have selection skills on the f3 to 5 as well.
I was just blessed with a really good nose, and the ability to spot the best that comes across my way.
I just got back from the Hawaii expo, and met all the local and big seeds guys. I feel comfortable saying that i produce the same quality or better.
I have been humble my whole life, and given props to all the guys and put myself lower, but I also have to be real, and know what I do, and not be afraid to take my place either.
Also I don't believe in the big numbers produce the best seeds.
Because it's too easy to lose focus no matter how well disciplined you are and how good your notes are.
Most cull the slow growers and the mutants. Slow growers in veg, doesn't mean slow in flower either. Some take off once flowered. And mutants, can be the progression of a strain, not regression always.
So big seed number will yield results of very healthy veg plants, with great structure, and whatever looks nice. But that's not always wherethe potency and flavor hide.
I have made mistakes before and will always make mistakes to some degree, but that's how you learn, and keep learning.
I had a few female flowers show up on one of the 4 BOH's, so recessiveness still lies in those genetics.
Seems what I have given out for people to test are hermaphrodite free.
But I am not looking for any pats on the back, but I can hold my own.
Swami is used for breeding material, as I will improve on what gifts I purchased from him.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 15, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I follow what you are saying.
> But I have been breeding since '92. I know there are others that have been doing it much longer, but I feel with 26 years in, I have some confidence in selection and genetic combinations as well as how terpenes will combine. No not 100%, but pretty close. Even from my very first projects, it seemed very natural to me and still does.
> I can do it with one pack of seeds, as the good ones always seem to come to me. Not being arrogant, just know my potential, and all whom have used my seeds say they are at leat equal to and better that what they buy, from breeders like The Rev, Dr. Greenthumbs, Top Dawg, OBSoul........
> And I have selection skills on the f3 to 5 as well.
> ...


Concering "big numbers" needed to produce best seeds... it's really just simple probability. Your % chances to obtain the exact combo of gene traits you're after, are much better if u are running high numbers of plants. In fact, imo, it is a MUST, if u don't wanna spend years looking for that exact combo ur after. I also want to make a clear distinction between what Im talking about, and subjective breeding methods that still produce potent, dank, pleasing, saleable, etc, weed. That's not what I referring to. I'm referring to the hunting of specific genetic traits, to obtain an exact result. I have had FIRE crosses, that I considered a failure, because I did not get the specific gene expression I was after. The chembo kush (not kimbo), is an example of this for me. I wanted the CHEM expression. Got fucking FIRE frome the f2 crosses... but no Chem  Higher numbers of plants will definitely help with this type of selection.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 15, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I follow what you are saying.
> But I have been breeding since '92. I know there are others that have been doing it much longer, but I feel with 26 years in, I have some confidence in selection and genetic combinations as well as how terpenes will combine. No not 100%, but pretty close. Even from my very first projects, it seemed very natural to me and still does.
> I can do it with one pack of seeds, as the good ones always seem to come to me. Not being arrogant, just know my potential, and all whom have used my seeds say they are at leat equal to and better that what they buy, from breeders like The Rev, Dr. Greenthumbs, Top Dawg, OBSoul........
> And I have selection skills on the f3 to 5 as well.
> ...


I Def agree with the comment on mutants. Oftentimes they're trash.. but I've seen some weird, crinkle-leaf mutants (in 2 dif strains!) appear, that are DEFINITELY stronger in effect intensity than their "normal" sisters. Gotta grown em out a bit before tossin em


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 15, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Yes and no lol Yes, u do need to do some pheno hunting. But JimiH hit the nail on the head- The value, is in its suitability as breeding stock. The vigor, the extremely intense rushy effect, the power, the yield... But the keepers dont have EVERYTHING... terps not as intense as we'd like, flowering a bit longer than we'd like, and the leaf to calyx ratio is higher than we'd like... But a single, proper cross with subsequent f2 breedings parsing out the genes, can produce a plant that retains all of the power, effect, vigor and yield of the nl5haze keeper, while adding the reduced flowering times, hi calyx to leaf ratio and resin/terp production of the other parent. Jim is right on the money suggesting a hash plant cross. May take running serious #'s of plants to get all the traits u want, in the intensity u want, in one plant, without keeping genes u DON'T want in the genome. Can be very challenging, time consuming, as many of these genes are not simple "yes", "no", have it or don't, types. Population genetics must be employed with cannabis, as simple mandelion (sp?) genetics are not sufficient to express the range of genetic expression. 2 plants may both share a gene that produces "skunk" smelling terps. But one may have a much more INTENSE expression of it. For the average grower, though... I can almost guarantee you'll get a winner by crossing a keeper nl5haze to a keeper HP.





kristoffolese said:


> Yes and no lol Yes, u do need to do some pheno hunting. But JimiH hit the nail on the head- The value, is in its suitability as breeding stock. The vigor, the extremely intense rushy effect, the power, the yield... But the keepers dont have EVERYTHING... terps not as intense as we'd like, flowering a bit longer than we'd like, and the leaf to calyx ratio is higher than we'd like... But a single, proper cross with subsequent f2 breedings parsing out the genes, can produce a plant that retains all of the power, effect, vigor and yield of the nl5haze keeper, while adding the reduced flowering times, hi calyx to leaf ratio and resin/terp production of the other parent. Jim is right on the money suggesting a hash plant cross. May take running serious #'s of plants to get all the traits u want, in the intensity u want, in one plant, without keeping genes u DON'T want in the genome. Can be very challenging, time consuming, as many of these genes are not simple "yes", "no", have it or don't, types. Population genetics must be employed with cannabis, as simple mandelion (sp?) genetics are not sufficient to express the range of genetic expression. 2 plants may both share a gene that produces "skunk" smelling terps. But one may have a much more INTENSE expression of it. For the average grower, though... I can almost guarantee you'll get a winner by crossing a keeper nl5haze to a keeper HP.


I don't care about how it tastes, smells, or bag appeal, only potency and type of high.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 15, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> I don't care about how it tastes, smells, or bag appeal, only potency and type of high.


If the type of high ur after is the intense, racey-rushy, speedy, “up” sativa, it’s definitely in there. I love it... just not all the time lol


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 15, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> If the type of high ur after is the intense, racey-rushy, speedy, “up” sativa, it’s definitely in there. I love it... just not all the time lol


Me either, that's why I have Raindance and Copper Chem going.


----------



## Hyptno (Feb 15, 2018)

I received my first order from Swami seeds today. They treated me like a valuable old customer. Prompt delivery well packaged and a bonus I didn't expect. 
Large fully mature seeds of old school genetics. I'm very excited to get these started.
Thank you


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hyptno said:


> I received my first order from Swami seeds today. They treated me like a valuable old customer. Prompt delivery well packaged and a bonus I didn't expect.
> Large fully mature seeds of old school genetics. I'm very excited to get these started.
> Thank you


How long and what state if I may ask?


----------



## Hyptno (Feb 15, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> How long and what state if I may ask?


About a week. I'm in central Maine and my post office box is a 20 minute drive so I don't check it but about twice a week.
The priority mail cost them $7.20 out of pocket to send a small order. I'll make a little larger order next.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 15, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Concering "big numbers" needed to produce best seeds... it's really just simple probability. Your % chances to obtain the exact combo of gene traits you're after, are much better if u are running high numbers of plants. In fact, imo, it is a MUST, if u don't wanna spend years looking for that exact combo ur after. I also want to make a clear distinction between what Im talking about, and subjective breeding methods that still produce potent, dank, pleasing, saleable, etc, weed. That's not what I referring to. I'm referring to the hunting of specific genetic traits, to obtain an exact result. I have had FIRE crosses, that I considered a failure, because I did not get the specific gene expression I was after. The chembo kush (not kimbo), is an example of this for me. I wanted the CHEM expression. Got fucking FIRE frome the f2 crosses... but no Chem  Higher numbers of plants will definitely help with this type of selection.


Ok I can see again your point, hopefully clearly.
Locking down desired traits is what I call breeding.
Can be anything you like, say a certain leaf type, or branching pattern, color, potency, flavor, height, stretch, maturation time,.....
So what you are talking about is creating a line or an IBL, as you know, and locking down traits or expressions.
That is not really done much these days, as it used to be what most breeders aspired to do.
Nl#5, over twenty years that was supposedly worked for. Skunk#1, Haze.....
So with Swami I am glad he brought some good genetics to the table. And has worked some of his lines well, and others are more F1's it seems.
What I can tell with the BOH, is he tried to breed for type if high, resin production, and flower formation.
But even this is only been worked so far, as there is still some variations in these traits.
But I'm not him, and maybe I am not right at all on his ideas for breeding the BOH.
Either way I'm glad to have access to they older genetics.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 16, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Ok I can see again your point, hopefully clearly.
> Locking down desired traits is what I call breeding.
> Can be anything you like, say a certain leaf type, or branching pattern, color, potency, flavor, height, stretch, maturation time,.....
> So what you are talking about is creating a line or an IBL, as you know, and locking down traits or expressions.
> ...


Yup  Although IBL would be a gracious term for my efforts lol More FAILINGS to create IBL's than successes, for sure lol But that's why I respect guys like Estes and Adam Jacques so much. It's tough


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 19, 2018)

Good news, ColdRain got 14 of 16 of my Nigerian Sunshines to break soil this weekend. I am working on the Gas/Coot-modified living soil recipe generously shared by Gas. I almost have all of the Bu's Blend compost secured for the 1 yard of base mix to get it all cooking for the spring fling. That stuff is in such high demand here that it is hard to source. Amazon sells it for 3x what B&M stores do.

My 5 x 5 mother/clone tent is up and functional. 550W of LED over a multi-flow system. Once the multi-flow system is connected, tested and functional I am popping Swami's NL5 x Haze and BOG's Sour Bubble. Then, the pheno hunt is on! Here Comes Sunshine!


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 19, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Good news, ColdRain got 14 of 16 of my Nigerian Sunshines to break soil this weekend. I am working on the Gas/Coot-modified living soil recipe generously shared by Gas. I almost have all of the Bu's Blend compost secured for the 1 yard of base mix to get it all cooking for the spring fling. That stuff is in such high demand here that it is hard to source. Amazon sells it for 3x what B&M stores do.
> 
> My 5 x 5 mother/clone tent is up and functional. 550W of LED over a multi-flow system. Once the multi-flow system is connected, tested and functional I am popping Swami's NL5 x Haze and BOG's Sour Bubble. Then, the pheno hunt is on! Here Comes Sunshine!


An EXCELLENT source of high grade compost, castings, and even the “coots mix” additive pack itself (basalt powder, alfalfa meal, barley malt, etc), is “KIS Organics” in Woodinville, WA. They have a website and offer free shipping. Plus- they give Coot a 10% cut of the coots mix additive pack sales, so he can actually make something on his own mix lol It can be a bit expensive if youre needing large amounts... but if youre just mixing a single bale of sphagnum (smaller, bagged spagnum not recommended by coot, as it is sterilized- the bales are cut on-site & still contain their living micro-ecology), KIS is an excellent source of the highest quality organics  The owner, Tad, has a very informative “KIS Organics” YouTube blog- I highly recommend the 3-part interview series with Jim Bennett, aka, Calackamas Coot. Tons of useful and interesting info... excellent info for the “highest quality possible” minded grower


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 19, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Good news, ColdRain got 14 of 16 of my Nigerian Sunshines to break soil this weekend. I am working on the Gas/Coot-modified living soil recipe generously shared by Gas. I almost have all of the Bu's Blend compost secured for the 1 yard of base mix to get it all cooking for the spring fling. That stuff is in such high demand here that it is hard to source. Amazon sells it for 3x what B&M stores do.
> 
> My 5 x 5 mother/clone tent is up and functional. 550W of LED over a multi-flow system. Once the multi-flow system is connected, tested and functional I am popping Swami's NL5 x Haze and BOG's Sour Bubble. Then, the pheno hunt is on! Here Comes Sunshine!


These 91’ NL5 x Nevilles Haze LOVE the Coots mix soil. I was dumbstruck at the difference in the final quality of the smoke... the synthetic, SOG style was lower-mid range junk, compared to what flowered out of the CM living soil. Across the board, just better.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 20, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> These 91’ NL5 x Nevilles Haze LOVE the Coots mix soil. I was dumbstruck at the difference in the final quality of the smoke... the synthetic, SOG style was lower-mid range junk, compared to what flowered out of the CM living soil. Across the board, just better.


How Much did it cost for you to go organic with the coots mix also which receipe do you use


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 20, 2018)

Great descriptions and grow reports all,props~!

The typical stories of landrace orientated genetics. 

We'll be working on a Nigerian Sunshine repopulation soon. There is a secret stash..shhh...

The nl#5 x haze came exactly how it looks from my seeds today. Feral,hempy looking,cough laden,1 hit and your there on mars,somewhere...

What I do have a lot of up for grabs at 50% off and packs of 20 beans is Blue Orca Haze #J x et's a5haze poly (Neville's Haze/Malawi x a5haze/Thai) Because the mother was/is awesome and this stuff needs to get out there in your bowls~

This was 1 of 26 Blue Orca Haze females selected for smokability and growth habits purposely pollinated with the a5 haze dominant et poly to combine the haze a and the haze c via landrace outcrossings. 

Indica work lined up for this spring utilizing NL# 5 The Black/NL#5/Haze,and other fat indica selections. Smells like 1986 indica's around here these days..
Gas


----------



## kona gold (Feb 20, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> Great descriptions and grow reports all,props~!
> 
> The typical stories of landrace orientated genetics.
> 
> ...


Sounds awesome man!
Could you describe your Nl#5 ?
Thanks


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 20, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> Great descriptions and grow reports all,props~!
> 
> The typical stories of landrace orientated genetics.
> 
> ...


Hmm, the site says not found.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 20, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> How Much did it cost for you to go organic with the coots mix also which receipe do you use


1 part Spagnum, 1part aeration (pumice), 1 part vermicompost (compost worked by redwigglers and nightcrawlers). The only thing I get from KIS, is the “Coots” mix pack, which has all the ammenents in it. ~$15


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 20, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> 1 part Spagnum, 1part aeration (pumice), 1 part vermicompost (compost worked by redwigglers and nightcrawlers). The only thing I get from KIS, is the “Coots” mix pack, which has all the ammenents in it. ~$15



O ok how long do I let it cook for


----------



## Nugs1 (Feb 20, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Hmm, the site says not found.


You getting the 403 forbidden too?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 20, 2018)

Nugs1 said:


> You getting the 403 forbidden too?


404


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 20, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> O ok how long do I let it cook for


1-2 weeks


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 20, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> 1-2 weeks


Thanks


----------



## khaoohs (Feb 20, 2018)

Been getting a 403/404 for a few days.


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 20, 2018)

Me too


----------



## kona gold (Feb 20, 2018)

Seems to be a problem with the site.
Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Veritas et Sapientia (Feb 20, 2018)

Hopefully, he's updating the website to list all his available genetics.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 21, 2018)

bobdagrowah said:


> O ok how long do I let it cook for


If u get it from KIS? At least 30 days. 2 months to be sure, but the heat given off (or lack of) should tell you when its about ready


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 21, 2018)

Ugh... having my first issue with mailing cash :/ Only $90... but still sucks. Sent it on the 5th & JBC still hasnt gotten it. I maaay be burnt. Im thinking about resending more cash via priority shipping (I used regular mail this time), but I’d like to check in here first & see what other people’s experiences with JBC have been like... just dont wanna send good money after bad. Oh- and in case some arent familiar w/the acronym, JBC is James Bean Company


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 21, 2018)

BTW,I mail roughly every two weeks,keeps things chill and semi-timely. The sos site goes down because I forget to pay the bill..doh!

Hopefully switching to new website soon,looking for the platform we find functional to our needs.

The NL#5 x Haze is exactly as is in 1988,not much of a difference in the description except I have culled shitty phenotypes and intersex from the line up to F5,which would make it a better version of the 88 IMO....especially considering coot did the first F1 selection.

I will send you your seeds,I promise.
bless up!~
Gas


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 21, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> BTW,I mail roughly every two weeks,keeps things chill and semi-timely. The sos site goes down because I forget to pay the bill..doh!
> 
> Hopefully switching to new website soon,looking for the platform we find functional to our needs.
> 
> ...


When was your last shipment, so I can roughly guess when mine are coming?


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Ugh... having my first issue with mailing cash :/ Only $90... but still sucks. Sent it on the 5th & JBC still hasnt gotten it. I maaay be burnt. Im thinking about resending more cash via priority shipping (I used regular mail this time), but I’d like to check in here first & see what other people’s experiences with JBC have been like... just dont wanna send good money after bad. Oh- and in case some arent familiar w/the acronym, JBC is James Bean Company


James Bean Co. is run by a good guy.
Met him at the Hawai'i Cannabis Expo. Really nice guy.
Might be that happened when he was at the Expo? That was the 10-12th. So email him again and have him check again.
Unless it got taxed by someone at the post office.
But have never had a problem with them.
But I did send mine in a priority envelope with no signature required.
That way no one can know what's inside.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> BTW,I mail roughly every two weeks,keeps things chill and semi-timely. The sos site goes down because I forget to pay the bill..doh!
> 
> Hopefully switching to new website soon,looking for the platform we find functional to our needs.
> 
> ...


Hehehehe.......
Classic!
So can you pm me on where to contact you at?
Thanks


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 21, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> BTW,I mail roughly every two weeks,keeps things chill and semi-timely. The sos site goes down because I forget to pay the bill..doh!
> 
> Hopefully switching to new website soon,looking for the platform we find functional to our needs.
> 
> ...


I can also vouch for Swami Organic Seed co... have sent both cash and electronic payments and have always been taken care of, very, very well, with thr genetics being as advertised


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 21, 2018)

kona gold said:


> James Bean Co. is run by a good guy.
> Met him at the Hawai'i Cannabis Expo. Really nice guy.
> Might be that happened when he was at the Expo? That was the 10-12th. So email him again and have him check again.
> Unless it got taxed by someone at the post office.
> ...


Yah, been in contact w/em, they haven't gotten it yet. I used a red envelope, thinking it'd be harder to tell there was cash in it... but u may be right... may have gotten an unscrupulous carrier, as I HIGHLY doubt JBC is going to risk damage to their rep over $90 measly dollars. *sigh* just sucks, cuz I'm a "pack every couple months" type buyer, being on a fixed income :/


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 21, 2018)

Honestly, though, more than the money, I'm bummed about not getting the seeeeeds... ugh... was looking SO forward to the Nl5haze pheno cross of "The Cough" X Oregon Huckleberry- thanks again to my man, JimiH for the heads up- you are on fucking POINT with your old school knowledge- great "underground" info, you write, easily my favorite posts on rollitup lol  
But yah, looks like I'm going to have to wait till March to re-send the $, which bumps my BOH purchase another month... *sigh* ... I hate not being able to work lol Thank God for early retirement, and social security , eh? Lol


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 21, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Yah, been in contact w/em, they haven't gotten it yet. I used a red envelope, thinking it'd be harder to tell there was cash in it... but u may be right... may have gotten an unscrupulous carrier, as I HIGHLY doubt JBC is going to risk damage to their rep over $90 measly dollars. *sigh* just sucks, cuz I'm a "pack every couple months" type buyer, being on a fixed income :/


You may not know this but for Chinese New Year family members exchange red envelopes with cash. Its a really bad time of the year to mail a red envelope!


----------



## bobdagrowah (Feb 21, 2018)

Anybody heard of an African landrace called Black African magic from the Congo area circa 1975


----------



## kona gold (Feb 21, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Honestly, though, more than the money, I'm bummed about not getting the seeeeeds... ugh... was looking SO forward to the Nl5haze pheno cross of "The Cough" X Oregon Huckleberry- thanks again to my man, JimiH for the heads up- you are on fucking POINT with your old school knowledge- great "underground" info, you write, easily my favorite posts on rollitup lol
> But yah, looks like I'm going to have to wait till March to re-send the $, which bumps my BOH purchase another month... *sigh* ... I hate not being able to work lol Thank God for early retirement, and social security , eh? Lol


I feel ya!
The money isn't as important as getting the seeds you really want!
That Cough x Huckleberry looks like a great combo. Love the Cough, but haven't had or seen that in over 10 years!


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 21, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> You may not know this but for Chinese New Year family members exchange red envelopes with cash. Its a really bad time of the year to mail a red envelope!


Omg, I had NO idea! You're probably right, omg... went online, and seeing that that's actually a thing! That'll teach me to be "western-centric" lol Ugh, that SUCKS though... was hoping it may still squeeze through... but my hopes are officially dashed lol Eh, live and learn, i spose


----------



## Veritas et Sapientia (Feb 21, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Ugh... having my first issue with mailing cash :/ Only $90... but still sucks. Sent it on the 5th & JBC still hasnt gotten it. I maaay be burnt. Im thinking about resending more cash via priority shipping (I used regular mail this time), but I’d like to check in here first & see what other people’s experiences with JBC have been like... just dont wanna send good money after bad. Oh- and in case some arent familiar w/the acronym, JBC is James Bean Company


I ordered Coastal Puck Yeah & NL1 x Romumlan last week (didn't send cash) , no issues and they were very nice. Arrived in 3 days...holidays don't help with the delivery time tables. I would definitely use JBC again.


----------



## yesum (Feb 23, 2018)

Had a toke of the BOH and had to reread this thread. Nice sativa effect and little is needed to get it. Had a couple tokes of a indica pheno last night and got a stupefying buzz. Out of it for 15 minutes I guess. Could not read anything on the pot forums, did not really like that. Some do though. The sativa pheno is niceeeeee hehe.

With all the different strains that go into the BOH you will get quite a bit of variation. With the sativa pheno I have stayed up all night smoking a hit or two every two hours. I have not done that with any other strain I can think of. I ran 3 different females last time. My recommendation is to run as many as you can to pheno hunt.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 23, 2018)

I want to relate a current experience of mine, with Jame Bean Company. All the years I've been doing this, I've been lucky enough to only lose one order. That was a customs seizure & they mailed me a little letter telling me they had taken them lol Attitude was cool about replacing them, but it was a bit of a hassle getting them a copy of the letter, & with all the back and forth, it it took another month before I actually RECEIVED them. 
James Bean Company flat out offered full replacement, out of their own pocket, with literally zero hassle or “prove beyond a reasonable doubt” type stuff- which would have been TOTALLY reasonable for them to require or ask for. Even after I said “no”, that they didnt need to send the pack, that I was still a customer & planned on ordering again, etc, JBC STILL said, “No, give us your address, no problem”. Im VERY impressed... blown away. Its a truly rare event when any bean order is compromised. But with JBC, u can damn well be CERTAIN, that they arent going to rip u off, and that you WILL get what u pay for. So, so impressed, and none too little touched by their generosity. Also- as an earlier poster said, it may not be a good idea to use red/colored envelopes to send cash around the Chinese New Year, as its a dead give away of cash inside to the unscrupulous carrier. I just thought itd hide the $ better, and had them around for Velentines day lol


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 23, 2018)

yesum said:


> Had a toke of the BOH and had to reread this thread. Nice sativa effect and little is needed to get it. Had a couple tokes of a indica pheno last night and got a stupefying buzz. Out of it for 15 minutes I guess. Could not read anything on the pot forums, did not really like that. Some do though. The sativa pheno is niceeeeee hehe.
> 
> With all the different strains that go into the BOH you will get quite a bit of variation. With the sativa pheno I have stayed up all night smoking a hit or two every two hours. I have not done that with any other strain I can think of. I ran 3 different females last time. My recommendation is to run as many as you can to pheno hunt.


Flowering times on the indica and sativa phenos?


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 23, 2018)

yesum said:


> Had a toke of the BOH and had to reread this thread. Nice sativa effect and little is needed to get it. Had a couple tokes of a indica pheno last night and got a stupefying buzz. Out of it for 15 minutes I guess. Could not read anything on the pot forums, did not really like that. Some do though. The sativa pheno is niceeeeee hehe.
> 
> With all the different strains that go into the BOH you will get quite a bit of variation. With the sativa pheno I have stayed up all night smoking a hit or two every two hours. I have not done that with any other strain I can think of. I ran 3 different females last time. My recommendation is to run as many as you can to pheno hunt.


I too, am interested in the flowering time range on the BOH. Does 10-12 weeks sound about right? Interested if any Indica phenos are coming in at under 10 weeks?


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 23, 2018)

NL5 Haze from Swami Organic Seed co. Indica pheno, 9weeks flowering, harvest day. Only had 2 that were THIS Indica dominant. This was the frostiest of the 2.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 23, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> I want to relate a current experience of mine, with Jame Bean Company. All the years I've been doing this, I've been lucky enough to only lose one order. That was a customs seizure & they mailed me a little letter telling me they had taken them lol Attitude was cool about replacing them, but it was a bit of a hassle getting them a copy of the letter, & with all the back and forth, it it took another month before I actually RECEIVED them.
> James Bean Company flat out offered full replacement, out of their own pocket, with literally zero hassle or “prove beyond a reasonable doubt” type stuff- which would have been TOTALLY reasonable for them to require or ask for. Even after I said “no”, that they didnt need to send the pack, that I was still a customer & planned on ordering again, etc, JBC STILL said, “No, give us your address, no problem”. Im VERY impressed... blown away. Its a truly rare event when any bean order is compromised. But with JBC, u can damn well be CERTAIN, that they arent going to rip u off, and that you WILL get what u pay for. So, so impressed, and none too little touched by their generosity. Also- as an earlier poster said, it may not be a good idea to use red/colored envelopes to send cash around the Chinese New Year, as its a dead give away of cash inside to the unscrupulous carrier. I just thought itd hide the $ better, and had them around for Velentines day lol


I am so glad to hear that!
As I said, I met this guy at the Expo, and he was a really good guy. And very generous, for sure. Really good knowledge, and a down to earth man.

But , even if it's not Chinese New Year, probably not good to send cash in a red Card style envelope. I even put my Christmas cards in the Priority envelopes just to safe.
But i'm sure you have come to this conclusion. Bummer that happens at all.
My one problem occurred with Attitude as well.

On the BOH, not an expert as only one test grow, I would say 8 weeks on some, and up to 10 on others. Possibly a little longer, if you really want to wait for every single hair to change. But mine, mostly were very high amount of flowers per leaf/bud. Not like a kush at all, but seemed to be more northern lights on the stature , but more of the sativa in the caylx size and amount. So they can pack on some dense crusty flowers if you let them go.
But harvestable at 8 weeks on as the buds are very dense early and lots of diamondy crystals.
Could only imagine if I grew them up first!?!


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 23, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I am so glad to hear that!
> As I said, I met this guy at the Expo, and he was a really good guy. And very generous, for sure. Really good knowledge, and a down to earth man.
> 
> But , even if it's not Chinese New Year, probably not good to send cash in a red Card style envelope. I even put my Christmas cards in the Priority envelopes just to safe.
> ...


I am having a similarly impressive experience with James Bean Co, as well, for sure. It makes me happy to see how many straight up, cool folk are in cannabis related industry  Its encouraging & helpful to the movement, for sure


----------



## Marcus_in_the-Darkus (Feb 23, 2018)

I popped a half pack of Blue Orca Haze a couple weeks ago, along with some F2s from a recent Angel's Breathe grow. I got 100% germination rate (8/8 ). Hopefully that's enough to find a nice sativa leaning pheno, as I have zero interest in knock-out Indicas. I'll be back in September with a smoke report.


----------



## yesum (Feb 23, 2018)

I took all 3 of my BOH at 11 weeks. Could have taken them earlier, 10 weeks? I am running 9/15 lights on/off so that should be different than 12/12. When I say indica, I mean the effect is more calm not that the plant looks much different.

This is the strain I reach for when I want that extra kick. It keeps the buzz going good for extended sessions. My other sativas are better as one shot deals. The highs after smoking the first time, are quite a bit less intense. The BOH can keep me up in the clouds better for the longer haul.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 24, 2018)

All the phenos Ive seen of the BOH can go 11+ weeks, but is still potent at 9 weeks, but really hurts the taste. To a point, the longer this stuff goes, the better it gets.

My buddy just took a NL5/Hz that went 12+ weeks, and could have gone longer. Big yield. I haven't tried it yet. Vegged 9 weeks under 1000w.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 24, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> All the phenos Ive seen of the BOH can go 11+ weeks, but is still potent at 9 weeks, but really hurts the taste. To a point, the longer this stuff goes, the better it gets.
> 
> My buddy just took a NL5/Hz that went 12+ weeks, and could have gone longer. Big yield. I haven't tried it yet. Vegged 9 weeks under 1000w.


I'm not gonna let it go two weeks extra just for taste, I don't have the time or space.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Its also a lot more potent. A lot more.
At 73 days my friends still had mostly clear- and some cloudy trichs. Not done IMHO.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 24, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Its also a lot more potent. A lot more.
> At 73 days my friends still had mostly clear- and some cloudy trichs. Not done IMHO.


Yah, a lot of clear with the NL5 Haze makes it like friggin speed lol With the sativa leaners, anyway. Let em milk up, for sure.


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 24, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Its also a lot more potent. A lot more.
> At 73 days my friends still had mostly clear- and some cloudy trichs. Not done IMHO.


that different, I'll try to hang on lol


----------



## kona gold (Feb 24, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> All the phenos Ive seen of the BOH can go 11+ weeks, but is still potent at 9 weeks, but really hurts the taste. To a point, the longer this stuff goes, the better it gets.
> 
> My buddy just took a NL5/Hz that went 12+ weeks, and could have gone longer. Big yield. I haven't tried it yet. Vegged 9 weeks under 1000w.


I don't know?
Maybe because I floweredthem at only a foot, and didn't veg them longer?
But I had mostly indica style growth, stumpy chunk very much 50/50 hybrid. Solid chunky crystal caked nugs. I has probably 20% amber. Shore could have gone longer, but 11 would have been pushing these ones really far. I had one that I took at around 70 iish , that one maybe 11. But the flavor does increase. 
I meant, that the bud froms very solid and tight early, by week 8, so if you had to take it early, it would be still good.
Some you have to wait till the very end , and can't be cut early.


----------



## Warpedpassage (Feb 24, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Honestly, though, more than the money, I'm bummed about not getting the seeeeeds... ugh... was looking SO forward to the Nl5haze pheno cross of "The Cough" X Oregon Huckleberry- thanks again to my man, JimiH for the heads up- you are on fucking POINT with your old school knowledge- great "underground" info, you write, easily my favorite posts on rollitup lol
> But yah, looks like I'm going to have to wait till March to re-send the $, which bumps my BOH purchase another month... *sigh* ... I hate not being able to work lol Thank God for early retirement, and social security , eh? Lol


First and foremost, thank you all for this thread. You all have just introduced me to another breeder that looks to have some amazing gear. 

I love some of the dynasty gear i have sampled in the past. But can tell you are not missing much on their cough crosses. A buddy ran couple packs of the cough x huckleberry, no keepers at all. Some of them were just down right bland. They were however big yielders. 

I can personally vouch for james bean co., good people, never been disappointed. 

I need to go through this thread a bit more throughly when i get the chance. Im wondering are swami seeds stateside or are the beans shipped from abroad?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Swami beans are in USA.

nother good seed company, available at SeeddsHereNow

Check out the Dominion Seed Company

Dominion Skunk

Granny Skunk

Sis Skunk

Old Super Sativa Seed Club genes, along with Skelly Hash Plant, and Chem91 VA, VA Afghani, and Chems Sister.

Also form James BEan, or SHN

Coastal Seed Company Puck Yeah... Heirloom NL1 x Puck ( Skelly Hash Plant ).. They also have some other good stuff.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 25, 2018)

Warpedpassage said:


> First and foremost, thank you all for this thread. You all have just introduced me to another breeder that looks to have some amazing gear.
> 
> I love some of the dynasty gear i have sampled in the past. But can tell you are not missing much on their cough crosses. A buddy ran couple packs of the cough x huckleberry, no keepers at all. Some of them were just down right bland. They were however big yielders.
> 
> ...


Good to hear- Im interested in the Huckleberry Cough as more of a breeder... wanting to cross it to the NL5 X Haze we’re running, see if we cant tease out more of “The Cough” expressions... its kinda funny- Im more interested in the more bland, “The Cough” leaners, than Oregon Huckleberry leaners- for breeding that is. Im really only wanting the shorter flowering time, and maybe a bit of taste out of the Huckleberry... but really just after the effect at this point. If I succeed in THAT, then Im hoping for a Skunk, Chem, or Hash plant (or a mix of the 3) cross to inject resin, flavor, and more potency/rounded out effect. Thanks for the heads up on the taste of the HC, though...could bum someone out if an explosive, fruity taste were what they were after.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 25, 2018)

While Ive haven't grown these, and at the moment are out of stock, and I have 0 idea if they will restock.

But SeedsHereNow also carries a Top Dawg Strain that also has the COUGH in it.


*Top Dawg Seeds - Mango Cough*
 
 
Top Dawg Seeds - Mango Cough

Cough x Mango A5

Flower Time: 70-77 Days

11 regular seeds per pack


$118.88


If its Mango SSH its related to the Cough. Cough is ORIGINAL NL5/Hz. Mango SSH is NL5/Hz/Sk1, though I believe much of the modern SSH has old, and new genes mixed in it.

Just thought Id pass it along. This 1, like the Huckleberry Cough, I haven't tried, but did buy. I'm going to jump on 2 packs of the Top Dawg if it ever comes back.

I, Like many here, are on a quest to find the old NL5/Hz, Sk18/Sk1, Skelly Hash Plant, NL5 crosses. Im also in the hunt for REAL Chemdog91/Chems Sister crosses, like Dominion has. Many of the so called Chem Crosses are Fakes, or a seed someone got from a bud ect.

I'm also interested in procuring old 90s AK47, but I aint holding my breath. I know its around though.

But Chemdawg only gave the cut to 1 Person. Diamond Duke Va, and Chem even lost it, and VA gave it back to the Originator/Chem. So IMHO a lot of the so called Chems, are really Fakes. I wonder why people aren't called out for this if Chemdawg only gave the cut to 1 person, how in the world do we have all these Chem Hybrids ???? If only 1 person is "CERTIFIED" to have the "Original Cut"?

I'm also interested in dukes VA Afghani. Many say its the strongest stuff they've ever encountered, and if its even 1/2 as good as is reputed, will be a worthwile effort to get some genes with this strain in it. Like the Dominion/GRANNY SKUNK.

For me, I could basically care less about most of the strains around right now, though, being in the asshole of US, my ampling ability is somewhat limited, though I have spent over $10,000 on seeds since 2009, and have basically found 000/NOTHING that can compare to my old stuff the feds got in 1997.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 25, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> While Ive haven't grown these, and at the moment are out of stock, and I have 0 idea if they will restock.
> 
> But SeedsHereNow also carries a Top Dawg Strain that also has the COUGH in it.
> 
> ...


Ugh- I feel your pain, brother. Lost my RKS and NL5 Haze after my county initiated a $2,000 reward to rat out growers. Didn't even need a conviction to get their money, just confiscated plants. Nailed with 96, though half were unrooted clones. My mom's half brother flipped on everyone, and all 3 gardens went down... and I was given the "leper" treatment because I was so close to the fucker who flipped... SUCKED! Last I heard, he got into hard drugs, got popped for robbery and went to prison, anyway.
I have been trying to re-acquire the "next level" gear, ever since, and that was 20 plus years ago. I thought shit was extinct for a while lol Trying not to build up my hopes too much, as I'm definitely not able to spend serious $ (thousands) on beans... but with everyone pooling knowledge, sharing their experiences & helping each other, I feel at least like the possibility is there  I'm definitely doing another run of the NL5 Haze this summer... looking forward to hearing how everyone's gear turns out- really liking what I'm hearing from the BOH.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 25, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> While Ive haven't grown these, and at the moment are out of stock, and I have 0 idea if they will restock.
> 
> But SeedsHereNow also carries a Top Dawg Strain that also has the COUGH in it.
> 
> ...


I will say... over the counter, rec shop weed has been "meh", for the most part... but if you're after REAL Chem notes and supercharged potency, I HIGHLY rec Connoisseur Gentics' OG Chem. Phat Panda/Grow Op farms grows/sells it here in WA. The better batches (there IS potency variation, harvest to harvest from them) are among the top 5 most potent weed I have ever smoked. Available in reg seed form from Attitude Seed Bank. But to be honest, I don't overly care for the actual effect. Super mind muddling, no "uplift" on the effect... kinda mentally confusing, not good to be out in public ripped out of one's gourd on it... paranoia inducing to the extreme... but it's the "chemiest" strain I've tasted outside of Chem D (which is one of the parents). No real skunk smell, flavor, but intensely Chemmy and fuely. Grows semi-airy buds and stretches pretty good. Reminds me of a VERY potent Diesel high.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 25, 2018)

I can verify Coastal Seeds as a reputable source. I know Kagyu and his genetics are the real deal.


Purple Zerbra (Mazar/Guerrero x Blue Mystic/Velvet Rush)

This is an indica dominant expression,super high yield 100% mold resistance. Has super dense,but smokable flowers,A soaring head high and pretty locked down indica base. Some good producers in these and some really heady smoke in the sativa expressions.

..seems some issues w/uploading pictures here...I'll keep trying.


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 25, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> I can verify Coastal Seeds as a reputable source. I know Kagyu and his genetics are the real deal.
> 
> 
> Purple Zerbra (Mazar/Guerrero x Blue Mystic/Velvet Rush)
> ...


Good stuff. I love the willingness to help and recognize fellow high quality breeders  Much respect to Gas & Swami Organic Seed Co. Appreciate the vouch safe on Coastal... it's important to stick together. Too much infighting in years past, especially. Loving the super ethical business practices and general honesty in the breeders, seed banks I'm working with. Much, much props and respect to Swami seeds, James Bean, Coastal, Seeds of Compassion... very impressed and very proud


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 26, 2018)

Finally got the BOH today. He threw in the Yogi. About 34 seeds total. I thought I saw a post saying yogi was supposed to be psychedelic. Anyone got any info on it?


----------



## kristoffolese (Feb 26, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> Finally got the BOH today. He threw in the Yogi. About 34 seeds total. I thought I saw a post saying yogi was supposed to be psychedelic. Anyone got any info on it?


Off the top of my head, I THINK the Yogi is a cross of “The One”, (sativa leaning sister to the Blue Orca). Have heard only good about it, am popping some myself, this wkend


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 26, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Off the top of my head, I THINK the Yogi is a cross of “The One”, (sativa leaning sister to the Blue Orca). Have heard only good about it, am popping some myself, this wkend


yeh, its "the one" and "the black" xNL5 i believe. He should have just called it "The BLACK ONE"


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 26, 2018)

The One x The Black x NL5/Hz.

The Black is a Hawaiian/Himalayan/Indica Dominant.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Heres a good 1.

Buddy started 30 BOH 2 months ago, and has now culled them down to the 10 best looking,/branching, fastest growing plants.
9 out of 10, are Females.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 27, 2018)

Mr Hendrix, what is that strain in your avatar picture that you posted a few pages back?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 27, 2018)

Hey Mr SCJedi.

That's a Dominion Seed Company ChemSKUNK but isn't available until the summer. Checkout Instagram Photos. Duke Diamond VA.

Look into the Dominion Skunk for similar. Id look into the Dominion Skunk... Granny Skunk, and the Sis Skunk. All of them will frost up like the ChemSkunk.

SeedsHereNow have these strains, though Granny is out of stock for now.


----------



## kona gold (Feb 27, 2018)

yesum said:


> I took all 3 of my BOH at 11 weeks. Could have taken them earlier, 10 weeks? I am running 9/15 lights on/off so that should be different than 12/12. When I say indica, I mean the effect is more calm not that the plant looks much different.
> 
> This is the strain I reach for when I want that extra kick. It keeps the buzz going good for extended sessions. My other sativas are better as one shot deals. The highs after smoking the first time, are quite a bit less intense. The BOH can keep me up in the clouds better for the longer haul.


9/15 cycle.
Interesting.......!
Just an experiment, or that something you do for the older sativa?


----------



## jonsnow399 (Feb 27, 2018)

kristoffolese said:


> Something I DO want to say, though, so there are no disappointments or unreasonable expectations... the 91’ NL5 x Nevilles Haze f-5’s ABSOLUTELY contain some real deal, high powered genes & traits. I PROMISE you. But... this is not for the novice, first time grower who just wants to grow some decent herb & stop paying exorbitant prices for their medicine.
> In my mind, this strain is for the BREEDER. It has some very, very desirable traits, some of which are nearly gone from the modern, wide-spread genome. The trend is to select for ONE thing (a certain taste, or smell or yield), to the detriment of several others. Im sure most/all of the older members especially, can verify that there are a LOT of strains that just dont seem to be as good as they used to... or at least most versions of certain strains arent as good as they used to be. Strawberry Cough - FIRE when i first came across it... still good herb now, but I just cant seem to find the POTENT version of it, I was originally introduced to. I can say the same about GDP, MANY hazes/haze crosses (Super silver, Nevilles, Mullumbimby Madness, etc), a ton of dif OG phenos... it sucks.
> I ABSOLUTELY bow to the growing expertise of most seed banks & breeders. But Im sorry... Breeding 2 plants, just because the prospective mom, “plant X” is badass & has this, that & the other thing, does NOT mean it will be a good cross to a given stud male. The average grower basically just guesses, and often only uses subjective data (smells/tastes like “x”, looks like “x”, feels like “x”, etc) without knowing what genes are involved in the creation of which traits. A breeder KNOWS, %-wise, what they are likely to get from a pairing, before even doing it. A cartain momma plant may have EVERYTHING youre looking for. But if the male u breed her to carries opposing double dominant traits, in one or more areas, you could very well be breeding the line into the ground, eliminating the specialness of the momma female, through successive generations of breeding. The problem, aside from lack of education, is that most genetics are shrouded in all sorts of mystery. And growers often do not keep proper records, or the critical information needed to determine the dominance or recessiveness of given traits, as figured by expressions of successive generations. Most so called “breeders” are just throwing shit against the wall and seeing what sticks. “This momma is DANK! This male smells AWESOME! Lets breed em & make our own strain!” Now there IS value in these types of totally random, subjective breedings. Shoot, Kyle Kushman said that was exactly how the Strawberry Cough was created... just luck, an accident. But to PERPETUATE a highly desirable strain, keeping the quality equally good or better with each successive generation... THAT is the mark of a good breeder. Also much respect for those like Ken Estes, who INTENTIONALLY bred a strain into a corner, because he was a good enuf breeder, that the traits he was losing each gen, were undesirables. The result, was a highly stable Granddaddy Purple. But now that the strain is out of Estes’ hands? Seeing a TON of diluted, lower quality GDP. Still good, but just not the same.
> My point, is that the ‘91 Nl5haze, allows us to go back to BEFORE a shit-ton of the goodness was bred out of it. But to me- the excitement comes in knowing the value of these NL5 Haze keepers as breeding stock. Keep that in mind, and you’ll never be disappointed


My little grow has barely enough room for a 11 weeker much less breeding. At this point I don't have time,space or experience enough to do any breeding, however I might try to cross the BOH with C99. Does that sound like it has potential?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Probably be ok, but will possibly hurt the production of the BOH, as the C99 produces like crap, compared to what I'm used to. I grew the OLD C99 and the New Version, and I'm not impressed vs original. 

Id probably breed a Dominion Skunk, to possibly bring the flowering time down, make it stretch a bit more, and add some Sk1/Skelly Hashplant, and Real Deal VA Chemdog91 into the mix.
That's also what a buddy plans on doing. Id use a Male Dominion/Female BOH

The Sis Skunk would also be a good choice. Both of these are more Sativa Oriented vs the BOH Structurally, and many feel its better to cross plants that are more different than similar.


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 6, 2018)

jonsnow399 said:


> yeh, its "the one" and "the black" xNL5 i believe. He should have just called it "The BLACK ONE"


Dude! That was some funny shit. Hehehe


----------



## SageFromZen (Mar 7, 2018)

Started the following beans in the paper towels today for the outdoor season ahead:

Nigerian Sunshine x The Black/NL#5 Haze
The One x Pakistani Chitral Kush
The One x PCK/Chocolate Thai
Skywalker OG
Brainwarp
Mendo Grapefruit Kush

The Mendo Grape Kush was a cut that I'd purchased from Harborside in June of 2016. It was an absolutely odiferous plant and once dried and cured tasted like vanilla toffee with a citrus zing to it. Excellent high and that thing produced really dense colas with foliage like an earth toned rainbow. It was an impulse buy and so glad that I did. Here's the scoop on it even though this is some Canadian site: https://truenorthseedbank.com/mendo-grape-kush-regular-seeds-ultra-genetics

Looking forward to seeing what all of the above do come fall. Should be some nice colours out there when those cooler temperatures hit. I am betting the NS x TB/NL5H is going to turn out something richter-scale. LMFAO!!!


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 11, 2018)

Nigerian Sunshine just getting started. These seeds were cracked about mid-February.


----------



## kristoffolese (Mar 11, 2018)

Popped a half dozen yogi and blue orca x roadkill skunk beans tonight Also popped Sunset Sherbet &Gorilla Biscuit  This ones all me... no partners lol


----------



## Warpedpassage (Mar 12, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> I can verify Coastal Seeds as a reputable source. I know Kagyu and his genetics are the real deal.
> 
> 
> Purple Zerbra (Mazar/Guerrero x Blue Mystic/Velvet Rush)
> ...


Sexy gal!!!

Do you reckon most plants within this strain would flower within 70 day indoors?


----------



## kristoffolese (Mar 12, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Nigerian Sunshine just getting started. These seeds were cracked about mid-February.View attachment 4104228


Yum... YUM. Nigerian Sunshine def my radar  Really interested in the short flowering sativas, like the c99 and the Nigerian Sunshine


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 14, 2018)

Threw 2 blue orca haze, 2 yogi and 2 the onexrks into some towels a few days back and all but one of the yogis popped and are in the dirt!! I have a good feeling about fall


----------



## Marcus_in_the-Darkus (Mar 29, 2018)

My Blue Orca Haze plants at 7 weeks from seed. I'm going take cuts in a couple days and flower the rooted clones in a few weeks. 

I'm a little surprised how Indica dominant they look in veg. I'm definitely not interested in an Indica buzz. Getting nice incense & musk odors in veg from #3 and #8. 

Thinking about ordering The One x Punto Rojo. Anyone know of any grows of that strain?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 29, 2018)

They are all pretty close internode, strong plants, though they can get quite large if given the space, time and light.

The buds, and buzz varies from plant, to plant, and you wont know until theyre done.

We saw a good deal of variation.
Some Columnar, some taller some shorter, but all were similar except the columnar plants. All of the leaves turn Purple/Blue even with no cold

The buds varied a lot. Some plants will have huge resin glands, more leafy like an Indica, while others will still have huge thick buds, they are less leafy, smaller resin heads, and more of a 50/50 Indica/Sativa Buzz.

Weve found both an NL5 pheno, and 1 that has a bubblegum, Vicks Vapo Rub hash taste. Both are really long lasting high. I prefer the BB. Both produce ALOT. 6 plants in 5g containers/Promix BX x 2 1000w Hortilux HPS got 3lbs. 1/1/2 a light, and its far from dialed in. I see 2lbs x 1000w easy.

Only way to see if its Sativa/Indica/50/50 ect, is to flower them out.

If you want a nice Sativa Hybrid, Id suggest the Dominion Skunk. Its on sale at the moment at SHN, though its still not cheap.

Its 75% Sativa, and REEKS, and the leaves are friggin YUGE. I mean really, really big.
The Mother of the Dominion is the POLE CAT Pheno. Some nice photos on Instagram.


----------



## Sour Wreck (Mar 29, 2018)

dayum ^^^ thats a fan leaf !!!!


----------



## Marcus_in_the-Darkus (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey Mr. James Marshall Hendrix, I have a question for you on the Blue Orca haze. How much do these plants stretch? I was planning to flower them from rooted clones but maybe I need to veg them a while first? Based on how these plants look now, I don't think that height will be an issue like it is with most haze hybrids.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 30, 2018)

No they ( Many of them ) wont stretch like many strains, they are on average very compact, close nodes, and produce big. They do grow fast. Not quite as fast as out Mr Nice SSH, but similar, but they are a different physical structure. They may do 1.5 times stretch. Some more, some less.

Theyre ( Most ) not in the same universe as the NL5/Hz in height. I'm sure since they do have the NL5/Hz in the genes, there are potential types/phenos, that will get bigger than others. The buds are also a lot more dense on the BOH vs NL5/Hz. NL5/Hz did produce like a MoFo though. 1 plant in a 7g container got 12oz.

Out of my 2 friends that are growing it, the more Sativa looking BUDS, is the better plant, and better weed. Terpenes are much better. PLants look alike in veg..
1 pheno is more like Red Wine, and a hint of floral flavor, and the other Sweeter, with more character, and much more lung expansive. Both are very potent.

The resin heads are a lot smaller, and more Sativa like vs the NL5 pheno other buddy has.

Structurally both plants look a lot alike in veg, and only when budded out did the difference in Bud Structure ect become evident.

Sativa pheno is much, much less leafy. NL5 pheno has huge resin glands, other has smaller, but just as many of them.

There is height variation, but unless you really veg them out, they wont be really tall. They do have potential to get big. But youre correct vs they shouldn't be a big problem due to stretching.

I also highly suggest Bending/Training them. They really respond to this, but it has to be started early.

All of the phenos Ive seen are really strong, and stiff when older.


----------



## ThermalRider (Mar 30, 2018)

"Thinking about ordering The One x Punto Rojo. Anyone know of any grows of that strain?"

I've seen two pics, nice colas of the One x Punta Rojo on Swami's face-book group..

Looks EXACTLY like Colombian Gold, same color and shape. freekn looks like fire..


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeah, some don't know Swami has a FB page.


----------



## Gritzman (Mar 30, 2018)

ThermalRider said:


> "Thinking about ordering The One x Punto Rojo. Anyone know of any grows of that strain?"
> 
> I've seen two pics, nice colas of the One x Punta Rojo on Swami's face-book group..
> 
> Looks EXACTLY like Colombian Gold, same color and shape. freekn looks like fire..


What is the prologue to Punta Rojo? Looks Swami to me?


----------



## kona gold (Mar 31, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> They are all pretty close internode, strong plants, though they can get quite large if given the space, time and light.
> 
> The buds, and buzz varies from plant, to plant, and you wont know until theyre done.
> 
> ...


Man that leaf is crazy big!!!
Reminds me of some granddaddy purpose clone that used to be around here, but even large!


----------



## bostonbob (Apr 5, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> Heavy duty...judy.
> 
> Hi kids,Gas here....
> 
> ...


Can you tell me what the high was/is like on the Paki x Chocolate Thai?
Thx much


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 6, 2018)

Half of the Nigerian Sunshine babies about to be sexed.


----------



## SageFromZen (Apr 17, 2018)

Marcus_in_the-Darkus said:


> My Blue Orca Haze plants at 7 weeks from seed. I'm going take cuts in a couple days and flower the rooted clones in a few weeks.
> 
> I'm a little surprised how Indica dominant they look in veg. I'm definitely not interested in an Indica buzz. Getting nice incense & musk odors in veg from #3 and #8.
> 
> Thinking about ordering The One x Punto Rojo. Anyone know of any grows of that strain?


I've got The One x Punto Rojo seeds and am about to crack a few. I had a few starters that got taken-out by the birds so I was going to replenish with those. Thing is, PR has this tendency to go 18+ weeks so let's hope that the 71' Kandahar/76' Thai Stick in The One quicken her up a bit.

Of course, I just finished building this pvc greenhouse because I'm growing The One x PCK/Chocolate Thai too and who knows how tall those son's o bitches are gonna get. I figured-in a height of 9'6 hoping that'll be enough. I've got them in 10 gallon smart pots.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 17, 2018)

The Paki x choco thai got huge in light dep..just kept growing flower all the way to the end. The One gots fat too.


----------



## Gritzman (Apr 18, 2018)

Bringdemfya said:


> The Paki x choco thai got huge in light dep..just kept growing flower all the way to the end. The One gots fat too.


What was the finished product like?


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 18, 2018)

9 female and 4 male out of lucky 13 Nigerian Sunshine's cracked open. 

Cuttings soon so we can flip to 12/12. Some will stay inside and some will hit the sun.


----------



## El Sobilly (Apr 20, 2018)

SageFromZen said:


> I've got The One x Punto Rojo seeds and am about to crack a few. I had a few starters that got taken-out by the birds so I was going to replenish with those. Thing is, PR has this tendency to go 18+ weeks so let's hope that the 71' Kandahar/76' Thai Stick in The One quicken her up a bit.
> 
> Of course, I just finished building this pvc greenhouse because I'm growing The One x PCK/Chocolate Thai too and who knows how tall those son's o bitches are gonna get. I figured-in a height of 9'6 hoping that'll be enough. I've got them in 10 gallon smart pots.


Nice job getting the greenhouse together! I’m glad you’re growing the TO x PR. That sounds delicious. I’ll be glad to hear when it initiates flower and when it finishes here. 

I’m starting a bunch of cherry bomb tomorrow. I know that can flower long too. Hopefully it gets to finish well...by Halloween or a little into November. Whatever it is I’m happy to share the info. 

I’m gonna start the bliss for something faster. I just hope the buds aren’t too thick. Some of the bliss buds in the pics on gas’s Instagram look awesome, but huge! Thick buds are a big risk here in the fall.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 23, 2018)

blue orca haze at 5 weeks. The first run with her. 7 out of10 females this one is the tallest. There is one more almost the same height. So far looking good. She 5 and a half feet . Topped her at forth node 4 weeks veg then to flower .frost comes early.I cant wait .


----------



## kona gold (Apr 23, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> View attachment 4126333 blue orca haze at 5 weeks. The first run with her. 7 out of10 females this one is the tallest. There is one more almost the same height. So far looking good. She 5 and a half feet . Topped her at forth node 4 weeks veg then to flower .frost comes early.I cant wait .


There was no shortage of froston every one I ran.
Very frosty, furry, strain!!
Even though the indica looks to dominate, the sativa is the main influence on the high.
At least in the ones I did.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 23, 2018)

kona gold said:


> There was no shortage of froston every one I ran.
> Very frosty, furry, strain!!
> Even though the indica looks to dominate, the sativa is the main influence on the high.
> At least in the ones I did.


Even though some plants have different structure the buds are haze buds .


----------



## SageFromZen (Apr 23, 2018)

El Sobilly said:


> Nice job getting the greenhouse together! I’m glad you’re growing the TO x PR. That sounds delicious. I’ll be glad to hear when it initiates flower and when it finishes here.
> 
> I’m starting a bunch of cherry bomb tomorrow. I know that can flower long too. Hopefully it gets to finish well...by Halloween or a little into November. Whatever it is I’m happy to share the info.
> 
> I’m gonna start the bliss for something faster. I just hope the buds aren’t too thick. Some of the bliss buds in the pics on gas’s Instagram look awesome, but huge! Thick buds are a big risk here in the fall.


Aye! You're in the bay too. Cool. The east bay's a little better for supporting sativas in that the peninsula is considerably colder and more damp. I've got Bliss seeds too. Just don't have room to go to big.


----------



## kona gold (Apr 23, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> Even though some plants have different structure the buds are haze buds .


I guess, as far as caylx to leaf ratio, but more dense and frostier!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 24, 2018)

kona gold said:


> I guess, as far as caylx to leaf ratio, but more dense and frostier!


ordered the neviles nl#5 haze . Bogo 4/20 sale. I want to.find something in.there to put people down. Id like to see how people react to it. Also cross it to something nice and explore. I bet all crosses be potent


----------



## kona gold (Apr 24, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> ordered the neviles nl#5 haze . Bogo 4/20 sale. I want to.find something in.there to put people down. Id like to see how people react to it. Also cross it to something nice and explore. I bet all crosses be potent


Those seem to be all over the place for an F5.
You get that experience @jimihendrix1 ??
Are you experienced or have you ever been experienced???
Sorry had to!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 24, 2018)

They are all over the place because it has 4 different strains of weed in it.

Just because something is Inbred, doesn't mean there isn't variation.

The UNcle Festers Sk81 which is way older, and IBL since 1969 has a BUNCH of Phenos, and the RKS Pheno is only 1 in 5. Or 20% if your lucky. There are also Onion, Body Odor, Cheese, Floral, Gas/Fuel, and several combinations of the said phenos.

The Real Deal Mazar i Shariif can vary between 3 feet, and 15+ feet tall, with the 5-7 foot tall plants considered the most desirable, but going by size, you would never recognize them as the same strain, except the leaves also look alike/similar.
They have also never have bred for 1 certain pheno.

, I have

Let me prove you...

Trumpets and violins I can hear in distance
I think they're calling our names
Maybe now you can't hear them, but you will
If you just take hold of my hand

Oh, but are you experienced?
Have you ever been experienced?
Not necessarily stoned, but beautiful...


----------



## yesum (Apr 24, 2018)

just had a few puffs of BOH mixed with Guerrero. Oh my! Was really jamming there. hehe


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Gas says the BOH has the potential to be more potent vs the NL5/Hz.

I agree. All ( 10 BOH/10 NL5/Hz, were more potent vs the NL5/Hz, and also tasted much better. Our best NL5/Hz went 95 days, and could have gone longer.

1 BOH pheno we have is an NL5.

I took 4 HUGE Hits off of a 1/2-3/4 gram joint today, and was fried, eyes red and shit, for 5 hours. I hold all my hits as long as possible, and I cant take a huge hit, as Ive run 5 Marathons in my day with a 2 hours 38 minutes best ( 35 Years Ago ) but I still run 20- 40 miles a week, and lift weights.

But even for seasoned smokers, I promise you, you can get a real fry from all of the plants we grew. Some were considerably better than others, but all of them have been at lesast strong, and some produce e better than others. Right now, 1 buddy has 2 more phenos that at 30 days...... that are even more resinous vs the NL5 pheno we have when it went 65 days and the one I got completely blasted eyeballs from today, and right now, and anyone who knows what stoned looks like, would have known thats me, when I smoke this stuff.
My buddy pulled 2.5 lbs with 2 x 1000w Hortilux HPS, and 7 gallon Smart Pots, and this is with smaller plants, Production can probably do 1 gram a watt from the right plant of this strain.... NL%/HZ can also produce HUGE, but it just takes so long, and many of the plants Terpene Profile isn't nice, and is the main reason the cross it.

Originally when Nevil/Sensi Seeds had the NL5/Hz in the 90s it was eventually crossed it with Sk1 to add more flavor, and became Super Silver Haze, and also brought down the flowering time to 56-80 days.

If I were to use the NL5/Hz for breeding, Id use a Male NL5/Hz, and a Female.... Coastal Seeds Puck Yeah, or Dominion Seed Company Granny Skunk to add flavor, and an Indica Dominant strain

Puck Yeah is ... Heirloom IBL Pre Soviet Kandahar AKA REAL NL#1 x Clone Only Pacific Northwest Hashplant from 1989... AKA Skelly Cut.... Or Puck Cut. These plants are also literally loaded with resin, and taste like Pine, Fuel, and Hash... Skelly/Puck is said to be Thin Leaf Lebanese Hashplant x Broad Leaf Afghani

Nevil said the NL1 x Skelly... And the F2 Backcross MALE to Mom, which was known as the strain Hashplant, and Originally Available from Nevil The Seed Bank in the 80s, and then Sensi Seeds who still advertise it, but aren't the original genetics anymore. Long Gone... But Nevil/Sensi got these genes from USA anyway, and theyre still here.

As is the Original Super Sativa Seed Club Sk#1 from the 80s... Duke Diamond VA ( DOMINION SEED COMPANY )has the Real Stuff, and is in the Granny Skunk I recommended earlier. The Granny also has the SKELLY/PUCK HP cut.

The Granny is also wickedly POTENT, and is on par with the BOH, as is the Puck Yeah. BOH has many more phenos, so I cant really say the Granny is any more potent, and there are so many phenos to go through with the BOH.

Puck Yeah is Low Production vs BOH, or the Granny.

But for me, the best stuff I ever saw was a NL5/Hz x SK1/Skelly in the 90s that the Feds got. NL5/Hz was bred to 2 flavorful faster flowering strains. SSSC SK1, and Nevils Seed Bank Hash Plant. Male Sk1 x Skelly.
So ts possible the NL5/HZ with the Puck Yeah would make a killer cross, if 1 gets lucky, and finds a really good male. Its really harder to find a good male than it is the female. At least we can see, and smoke the female. Other methods have to be used for finding a good male.


----------



## yesum (Apr 24, 2018)

I have a pack of Velvet Rush. Like BOH but more sativa. Think I will run a couple next grow.


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Apr 25, 2018)

kona gold said:


> Those seem to be all over the place for an F5.
> You get that experience @jimihendrix1 ??
> Are you experienced or have you ever been experienced???
> Sorry had to!


Some of them was open pollination so you willbgetbsome variations . Still find the haze and.you will be well rewarded. Not all growers and grows.created equal


----------



## Gritzman (Apr 26, 2018)

yesum said:


> I have a pack of Velvet Rush. Like BOH but more sativa. Think I will run a couple next grow.


Just out of curiosity, what did you receive for freebee's?


----------



## yesum (Apr 26, 2018)

Velvet Rush, only asked for the more trippy strains as freebies. got Kahuna for a freebie last time.


----------



## El Sobilly (Apr 27, 2018)

I know, another silly seedling picture, but this shit’s exciting! Bliss is the winner for first seed to find daylight for 2018 outdoor season. All strains are pushing up today after five days direct sown last Saturday. 8 Bliss and 12 cherry bomb from swami. I only wish I had room for more!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 29, 2018)

One of my yogis smells like a dead skunk on a hot, humid summer day and it’s not even out of its 1gal


----------



## MajorToker804 (May 4, 2018)

Here is some Bliss I just ran. She smells like cherry cheese danish and garlic. Extremely easy to grow as is most Swami gear. Just hatched 26 of 27 beans. Gas knocked this one out of the park. #bringdemfya


----------



## MajorToker804 (May 4, 2018)

Currently running the RKS line. Just watching her fatten up.


----------



## MajorToker804 (May 4, 2018)

And just a couple more from the bliss harvest. This looked to be a haze leaning pheno.


----------



## El Sobilly (May 4, 2018)

MajorToker804 said:


> And just a couple more from the bliss harvest. This looked to be a haze leaning pheno. View attachment 4130978 View attachment 4130979



Thanks for the pics! Looks tasty! 

Is this hazey pheno your choicest?


----------



## El Sobilly (May 4, 2018)

El Sobilly said:


> View attachment 4127843
> I know, another silly seedling picture, but this shit’s exciting! Bliss is the winner for first seed to find daylight for 2018 outdoor season. All strains are pushing up today after five days direct sown last Saturday. 8 Bliss and 12 cherry bomb from swami. I only wish I had room for more!



Update: 36/36 for one hundred percent germination. Thanks Gas! #bringdemfya


----------



## MajorToker804 (May 4, 2018)

El Sobilly said:


> Thanks for the pics! Looks tasty!
> 
> Is this hazey pheno your choicest?


I like all of them but the haze decimates me. Feels floaty.


----------



## MajorToker804 (May 5, 2018)

Blue orca x the black/nl5haze. Sorry I've run swami gear and it's just awesome.


----------



## MajorToker804 (May 6, 2018)

Ok I found a shot of the cut I decided to keep.


----------



## MajorToker804 (May 7, 2018)

About the f5 variation...gas split them into sativa and indica for f4. He rejoined them for f5. He likes to leave finding desired traits up to you. I saw a guy going crazy because he ended up with an indica pheno in a sativa dominant cross. That bitch is straight purple from its 3rd set up and he loves it.


----------



## SCJedi (May 12, 2018)

The weakest of 8 Nigerian Sunshine females. I'm donating this one to a family member for his first dabble into cultivating. I'll ask him to update me on its semi-variegated leaves.


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 19, 2018)

This is the blue orca haze on top corner, below is the yogi. Went thru some shock but coming back, smells like some funky skunk. These 3 are onexrks phenos. Really awesome funky smells coming from these babies too, not sexed yet but crossing my fingers...


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 22, 2018)

How many weeks in flower are you guys running the blue orca haze for ?


----------



## Jameshaze999 (May 22, 2018)

How many weeks in flower are you guys running the blue orca haze for ?


----------



## MajorToker804 (May 25, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> This is the blue orca haze on top corner, below is the yogi. Went thru some shock but coming back, smells like some funky skunk.View attachment 4138620 View attachment 4138621These 3 are onexrks phenos. Really awesome funky smells coming from these babies too, not sexed yet but crossing my fingers...View attachment 4138622


I'm running TOxRKS. She is a stinky girl.


----------



## THT (May 27, 2018)

First time running Swami
NL5/Haze is an incredible plant so far, very strong, branchy, a bit stretchy and lanky but solid and Stank! Great strong haze smells in veg and its just about to start flowering, already getting pretty sticky. Its a big plant despite the amount of defoliation I do, I hope I have the vertical space for it. I'll post Pics when there is some bud to look at.


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 30, 2018)

I’m excited, seeing a couple females in the bunch and hopefully gonna get these blue orcas flipped asap so they can go as long as needed  I figure if I can get some cuts to take by next week or at least by mid june I can flip the seed plant and take em thru october if need be. Getting more stoked about the one rks, some funky smells coming thru!! Urs looks great majortoker, it would be cool to have a smell button on the computer!!


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 30, 2018)

Keep us posted on the nigerian, jedi. I got a pack from a homie a while back and I’m hoping to pop em soon


----------



## SCJedi (May 31, 2018)

Well, I have good news and bad news. 

The good news is that I have three healthy Nigerian Sunshine's in 30 gallon pots full of living soil and set up on Blumats. 

The bad news is that the guy that popped the seeds and sexed them for me did an incomplete job. One of them is a male. 

Normally I would give a shit but I already have three blooming NS males and I don't have anything ready to replace the 4th with. Ugh.

Good news
 
Good news
 

Bad News
 

Close up of bad news


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 1, 2018)

Open pollination


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 1, 2018)

Looking great in ur medium, cootz notill mix?


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 1, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> Looking great in ur medium, cootz notill mix?


It's the recipe Gas gave me. 

1/3 peat
1/3 compost (I used Bu's)
1/3 pumice (I used GS-1 recycled glass)

Plus his food. It's water only. I dis deviate and supplemented with some biolive and fish bone meal and malted barley.

I topped with untreated white clover and some local straw.

The Blumats arrived yesterday and will all be dialed in before the weekend is over.

I also brew teas based on a scaled back 300 gallon recipe from a friend in Chico. I make 25g a week and foliar my six pots as well as the veggie garden and then drench.


----------



## johny22 (Jun 2, 2018)

Anyone run blues power?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 2, 2018)

Rockin the notill next season for sure. Looks beautiful, Jedi!


----------



## THT (Jun 3, 2018)

NL5/Haze sativa pheno. Hard to capture in a pic just how aggressive it's been growing. Finally starting to see the stretch slowing down, and its looking like its going to be a crazy yield. It was by far the strongest smelling plant all throughout veg this round. This is just a look at one of the tops, fyi this plant was topped multiple times zero signs of stress, it only seemed to get stronger the more i abused it..


----------



## Gritzman (Jun 5, 2018)

MajorToker804 said:


> Ok I found a shot of the cut I decided to keep. View attachment 4132229


Beauties to say the least!. How many days do you run her in flower?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 8, 2018)

These babies are loving life right now!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 13, 2018)

First pic is the one rks and the 2nd with those overlapping leaves is the blue orca haze. Buddy says the overlapping isremniscent of the old thai he remembers. Flipped my yogi and now 3 rks, this one included only took the first topping super early in growth and she toooook off!! Boutta take cuts in a moment after a nice cup of coffee...


----------



## El Sobilly (Jun 14, 2018)

Bliss. Four females, three males, one runt culled. Planted from here into the ground outdoors in amazing soil. Updates to come.


----------



## El Sobilly (Jun 14, 2018)

Cherry Bomb. Five females, six males, one undecided. Females planted into ground in hoophouse...amazing soil. We shall see...I have only 8 feet of headroom and they’re 20” tall and cruising. Maybe some pruning required!


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 16, 2018)

For those of you not on the FB from Gas:

"Velvet Rush now publically available for history's sake.
(76/77 Brotherhood of Eternal love Highland Blue Thai x Afghani #1...DJ Shorts first, and lost breeding repossessed by boel in Eugene 86)"

Current list 6/16/18:

New:

University Washington x Cascadian Frost 100

(Mazar x The Black/NL5Haze) x Queen Most Purple 100

(Mazar/Paki Chitral x The Black/NL5haze) x QMP 100

(Mazar/Guerrero x The Black/NL5haze) x QMP 100

QMP is a 30 year Colombian bagseed IBL climatized to 49 north since 1979 in NE Wa.

Velvet Rush $200

Tribal African x Punto Rojo $100 

The One x Punto Rojo $100

Mazar-I-Shariff x Punto Rojo $100

(Blue Orca x The Black/NL5haze) x Punto Rojo aka 'crowbar' $100

Blue Orca x Punto Rojo $100

Purple Zebra x Punto Rojo $100

Blue Orca x 85 Humboldt Roadkill Skunk/Uruapan $100

The One x 85 Humboldt RKS/Uruapan $100

Cherry Bomb 79 Muai x 85RKS/Uruapan 100

Purple Zebra x 85RKS/ Uruapan $100

Purple Zebra x Punto Rojo $100

Mazar/Guerrero x 85RKS/Uruapan $100

More....

Blue Orca Haze 100

Blue Orca Haze x (Vietnam Black x The One/Panama) 100

Blue Orca Haze #R x (Neville's Haze/Malawi x a5haze/Thai) 100

Blue Orca Haze #J x (Neville's Haze/Malawi x a5haze/Thai) 100

Blue Orca Haze #H x (Neville's Haze/Malawi x a5haze/Thai) 100

Blue Orca x (Vietnam Black x The One/Panama) 100

Mr. GreenGenes Cherry Bomb 1979 Maui Wowie IBL 80

(Kali Mist x Burmese/Cherry Bomb) x Mazar-I-Shariff/Guerrero aka 'V Shiva' 80

Mazar-I-Shariff x Punto Rojo 100

Mazar-I-Shariff x Guerrero 80

Mazar-I-Shariff/Guerrero x Nl5haze F2 $100

NL#5 x Haze F5 100

The One x (The Black x 91 NL#5/ Haze) aka 'Yogi' 100

The One x Punto Rojo 100

Velvet Rush X NL#5/Neville's Haze 100

Vietnam Black x The One/Panama 100

Zazen x (Velvet Rush x NL#5/Haze) aka 'Guru' 100

Each seed pack contains 15 seeds per pack plus an additional pack of hand picked freebies from Swami Organic Seed.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jun 20, 2018)

Jameshaze999 said:


> How many weeks in flower are you guys running the blue orca haze for ?


56-70 days. Some longer.


----------



## yesum (Jun 20, 2018)

I see the Velvet Rush is $200 now and I got mine as a freebie! Got Some Kahuna x Maui as well.... So many strains so little space.


----------



## ThermalRider (Jun 21, 2018)

(2) Blue Orca Haze ladies..



Another with Broader leaves



Looking for a Stinky ACE - Golden Tiger Male Pollen Donor


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 22, 2018)

Nigerian Sunshine praying in the late afternoon sun.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 26, 2018)

Got all my known females transplanted and everything’s looking awesome. Had to nix one of the blue orcas, just wasn’t looking great. Have 2 onexrks in flower now, just starting to set. One is more sativa leaf, one shorter leafed pheno, both look like they’re gonna stack nicely. Very branchy. But strong branches, no wispy bs. My blue orca haze in flower is one of the mutants, i’m callin it the pixel cut bc of how wild the leaves look. I can’t really think of anyway else to describe it. Also found another blue orcas and a couple yogi females in the bunch and still wondering if I’m gonna keep one of my onerks’s,just starting to bounce back but not a whole lot going on with it. Also not really liking the branching but we’ll see...not throwing the towel on that one yet! Thanks gas, been such a pleasure to grow these babies out this season. I’ll post some pics up this evening.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 26, 2018)

Top pic is rksxone, second is rksone dif pheno, longer leaves reminds me of tropical for some reason, and the bottom one is the blue orca haze, not a whole lot of smell to her but interested to see how she rolls.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 26, 2018)

Well, I guess the Nigerian Sunshine must be a heavy feeder. Mine are already yellowing on the inside. I could pound my Bodega Bubblegums with food and they just gobbled it all up. Side by side, same living soil, same dry ingredients the NS are yellowing and the BB are not.


----------



## THT (Jun 29, 2018)

NL5/Haze Sativa Pheno, this ones gonna be a long flower, hope its worth the wait, looks and smells like it will be,


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 1, 2018)

Got some real woody smells from the blue orca today, makin me think I better build a cosmic seatbelt cuz this baby may end up sending me for a ride.


----------



## THT (Jul 1, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> real woody smells


Not surprising since the Haze is one of the main ingredients.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 1, 2018)

The BOH is "KILLER. Packs of seeds are worth ever penny. Especially considering I got 33 seeds for $100.

Im smoking some right now. Eyes all red and sh**. Really mucks with the eyes. All the phenos Ive smoked does. Very long lasting. Day wrecker.

Munchies?? Stock up the fridge. Very long lasting. NL5 phenos are most prevalent, but the Sativa pheno that we found was the best sh^$ Ive seen in years. Im

Top 2 BAD photos are the more NL5 leaning. Notice how different the color vs the bottom photos.

    smoking the NL5 pheno right now.
The trichs on the NL5 phenos are HUGE.

Stuff has resin caked on all the leaves. If you want something to make Hash with, this sh&t is it, as the NL5 phenos are very dense, and leafy, and on the leaves, trichs are encrusted there. Huge return on ice hash.
Beware of mold.

The NL5 pheno is more Flora/Pine, and the Sativa pheno we found was Bubblegum, Incense, Menthol, Hash, and gobs of smaller trichs, lung buster.
The NL5 phenos ( Buds ) are also much darker green, and out sativa was much lighter, with a yellow tint. The plants looked similar in veg. Buds totally different.


----------



## yesum (Jul 1, 2018)

Velvet Rush is up next for me along with Kahuna.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 1, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> This is the blue orca haze on top corner, below is the yogi. Went thru some shock but coming back, smells like some funky skunk.View attachment 4138620 View attachment 4138621These 3 are onexrks phenos. Really awesome funky smells coming from these babies too, not sexed yet but crossing my fingers...View attachment 4138622


You can always tell us Californians. We've all got seismic cracks in our foundations, patios, driveways and greenhouses.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 2, 2018)

Thanks for the stellar report, jimihendrix! Getting stoked to see how these different phenos turn out...i’ve got a couple boh and a couple yogis and one of the boh is smelling real stanky with the stems already glistening gonna let it run thru the season and see what she can do. Hey there sage, actually up a little farther north in Oreegun, got the same problems up here with the cracking foundation as you can see!! All these tremendous tree roots and weeds love to bust their way upwards. Hope some of you folks got to make the eugene show, heard it was awesome!!


----------



## Jameshaze999 (Jul 5, 2018)

First run I let them go between 11 and one 15 weeks . Im sure from clone they all.come in under 12 . Smoke is nice and strong. Not the the best tasting but strong smoke . It get you very high . I feel like I did when I first started smoking . Now I just need to.select the keeper .


----------



## Marcus_in_the-Darkus (Jul 5, 2018)

Here are bud shots of my five Blue Orca Haze plants at 8 weeks. I harvested BOH5 at 8 weeks and the others will come down in the next 10 days. Very dense buds, with BOH4 and BOH8 leading the pack in resin production. Odors are mostly juicyfruit and floral, with varying levels of intensity. I'll probably average 3 zips per plant - not bad for a pheno hunt in a crowded 4x4 tent (I had 7 plants flowering).

I will say that "haze" is a misnomer with this strain, because these plants are Indica dominant in every way possible (except the big stretch of BOH4). I have some of Swami's Nl5Hz F5 which I'll run at some point and I'm interested in The One x Punto Rojo but am not interested in running any more of Swami's gear until I see some of his plants that lean far to the sativa side of the spectrum.

BOH4. This one was the runt during veg and I'm glad I didn't cull her because she stretched like a sativa and is frosty as hell. 
 

BOH5. Chopped at 56 days.
 

BOH6. Looks to be a good yielder.

BOH7. Another decent yielder.
 

BOH8. Had a musk funk during veg but now has a very faint smell. Great resin production.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 5, 2018)

You need to go to Instagram, and look at The ONE/RKS phenos. HUGE Sativa spears. 80-100 days flowering.

Don't know if any are left, but Swami also has PURE100% Highland Guerrero from 70s stock.

Though its well known in the 70s Mexico also bred a Lebanese Hashplant into the local strain, to make what is Highland Guerrero. This is pure IBL Highland Guerrero.

You have to specifically ask for these, as they aren't listed except on Instagram. But could also be sold out. Only a 40-50 pack release.


----------



## El Sobilly (Jul 6, 2018)

Bliss outside charging!
Yes, I know they’re too close...too many females


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 7, 2018)

Nigerian Sunshine cuttings. Some are up for grabs if your are near Sacramento.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 9, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Nigerian Sunshine cuttings. Some are up for grabs if your are near Sacramento.View attachment 4161513


Well, I hate replying to my own post but all 50+ of these are dead. We went into the Sierras for some sun and fishing on Saturday AM and I came back last night to a flipped breaker. I wish Blumat made an aerocloner. They had no chance in the 100+ degree weather with no aero and no AC.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 9, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Well, I hate replying to my own post but all 50+ of these are dead. We went into the Sierras for some sun and fishing on Saturday AM and I came back last night to a flipped breaker. I wish Blumat made an aerocloner. They had no chance in the 100+ degree weather with no aero and no AC.


Dude, I feel for you and I am very sorry to hear that. Total heartbreaker.


----------



## yesum (Jul 10, 2018)

I feel your pain Jedi, unlike Clinton. I hope to get some Tribal African x Punto Rojo and join you on a exotic journey of the mind. You will be back better than ever.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 12, 2018)

Onexrks  another pheno, this one smells like rotten tropical fruit and skunk. The first one had so many heads on it before I even topped it a second time, couldn’t be more pleased with what I’ve seen so far. These are just going into week 5, can’t remember how many days in. No more than 30 here.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 12, 2018)

Blue orca haze, she’s one of the healthiest plants I’ve ever seen. Stellar genetics.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Sometime if you can, bend the plants Horizontally vs topping them. Make them grow horizontally vs vertically, and train all the secondaries to grow Vertically, vs Horizontal. Will 2-3x your production.

Try 1 this way sometime vs topping.

Plants look great though.
Im burning some BOH right now. Actually that's all Ive been smoking for the last 3 months. 4 different pheons.

Really mucks with your eyes. RED/Swollen.MOstlyINdica high, but enough sativa to bang your head.

My friends wife smoked some last night, and hadn't smoked in 4 months. She has been smoking since the 70s, and is 60.

She said it was the most pleasant, euphoric, giggly shit shes ever smoked, and she only hit it ( Big Joint ) 5-6 times, and I could see that her eyes were red even in the dark.

But no paranoia. Very Very Euphoric, and Happy. Really top notch stuff. 4 hours with a roasted high. Munchies, and bed rest/tv.

And to beat it all. A buddy that had another pheno lost it. It wouldnt rejuve, and was the best out of 15 females. KILLER. Considerably better vs what my friends wife smoked last night. To bad he lost it. Also produced HUGE. 22oz in a 20 gallon container Promix BX, and 1000w Hortilux HPS.
The 1 Im smoking now, produces just as much, but is more NL5 dominant/leafy. The best 1 was more sativa dom, and less leaf. The NL5 pheno aboousely kills for making Hash. Crusted Trichomes on all the leaves. Very big trichs. Lost pheno had really small trichs, but still crusted.

Yesterday a buddy gave me some Denver Dispensary weed.

White Caramel Cookies. It was tested at 27% via the packaging.

All I can say if THC is what is solely responsible for BUZZ, the BOH is 40%.
The WCC was a real let down. It was ok weed, but the buzz was very short lived.
But 1 things for sure. You cant go by THC %, as I cant believe how much more potent the BOH is vs something I know is reliably tested.

Toke for toke the BOH is at least 2x times more potent, and has no ceiling. Id say it easily takes 5 hits to = 1 from the BOH vs WCC. Not even in the same universe. And the WCC has a ceiling. BOH will make your head spin every hit, all night long. At least what weve grow will.


----------



## El Sobilly (Jul 13, 2018)

Cherry Bomb. I love watching these girls grow unpruned in their natural form, especially for a pheno hunt. So beautiful and spacious. But... these (green)genes are VERY vigorous. The taller girls were approaching 6 feet and I’m assuming would reach at least 10 before even thinking about starting to flower. It broke my heart, but I had to start hedging them down to fit into my hoophouse. Next year, these NLD strains won’t get put into the ground until July!...as 1 gallon seedlings! All I needed to do was look at my previous notes to know this... slow learner


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 13, 2018)

Wow those cb’s are looking great! I love watching em grow untopped as well, just wish I had more space to allow that to happen! Hey hendrix, I appreciate all the great insight. Been waiting for these babies to get a little bigger and then start pullin the tops over thru the cages. I actually went out and did just that to the blue orca and the yogi last night! Already seeing more tops pop up!! Hope the season’s growing well for you so far!


----------



## khaoohs (Jul 13, 2018)

El Sobilly said:


> View attachment 4164343
> View attachment 4164344
> Cherry Bomb. I love watching these girls grow unpruned in their natural form, especially for a pheno hunt. So beautiful and spacious. But... these (green)genes are VERY vigorous. The taller girls were approaching 6 feet and I’m assuming would reach at least 10 before even thinking about starting to flower. It broke my heart, but I had to start hedging them down to fit into my hoophouse. Next year, these NLD strains won’t get put into the ground until July!...as 1 gallon seedlings! All I needed to do was look at my previous notes to know this... slow learner


Thanks for the report, they look beautiful. I'm sitting on some CB, but i'm indoor only. Looks like they'll have to go into 1 gal pots and never leave.


----------



## yesum (Jul 13, 2018)

Think I will throw a few of these into my grow which is starting tonight. Good service by Swami as I just mailed money to him this last monday. My order is on the left, 76 Guerrero, and the freebie on the right.


----------



## THT (Jul 13, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> They had no chance i


duuude damn. Sucks to hear that. Maybe consider some form of remote monitoring for this next time.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Bummer about the clones. They had some really nice roots too.

Got 2 packs of the 76 Guerrero, and the free pack was BO x RKS Urapan.

and 2 packs Dominion Seed Company Local Skunk
Original Diesel/Cuddlefish HP x REZ IBL Sour Diesel x Skelly HP/SSSC Sk1.
Now Ive hit my limit for buying seeds, until September.


Cant wait for the Swami NL5/HZ x NL5 to be released.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 13, 2018)

Picked up the 76 Guerrero and got the VB x The One/Panama as a freebie. Appreciate all of the info being posted here.


----------



## thisusernameisnottaken (Jul 14, 2018)

1976 peace corp guerrero


jimihendrix1 said:


> Bummer about the clones. They had some really nice roots too.
> 
> Got 2 packs of the 76 Guerrero, and the free pack was BO x RKS Urapan.
> 
> ...


1976 peace corp guerrero, what is it do you have any info? Also do you have any report from the bo x rks?


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 14, 2018)

No Smoke Report from me.

Currently have the BO/RKS going outside, and were started late. Very Vigorous, and all 18 seeds came up. Very fast growing, and Im sure if started early would be 10+ feet tall, and about very strong secondary branching, given enough, sun, food, soil, and water.

All of them are really strong stalked. Very very stiff, and difficult/impossible to train unless you do it early on, and I mean real early. We waited to late.

Stem rub is already high end reek smell. Kind of Pine, Skunk, Floral, Cat Pee, and REEKS.

Swami has an Instagram account, with photos, and descriptions, but most are of the THE ONE x RKS/Urapan.
Coot says he usually lets these go 80 days. Gas just let 1 go 100. He says the Thai in them will keep them going forever.
THE ONE is THAI Dom, and BO is Kandahar Dom. Both are 1971 Presoviet Kandahar x 1976 Thai. Same Mothers, and Different Fathers is what I understand

While Im no expert on these strains, and parrot back what I find reliable.

DJ Short said this about the Highland Guerrero from the later 70s, of which this is. 1976.

Also consider DJ got many of his genetics from BOEL.

This strain from Mexico’s coastal mountains came in famed green, seeded spears and cost $60 to $120 per ounce in 1977. It had a spicy, almost wintergreen fragrance compared to the other Mexicans with a very clear head high and a most pleasant smoke
The seeds from the Guerrero were medium to large in size and grey to green in color. The plants from these seeds grew similarly to other Mexican and Colombian strains: a medium to tall, bushy, productive plant. The Guerrero Green, however, is where some of the famed onion and garlic flavored bud of the Pacific Northwest originated.

This also may be 1 of the Original Components of SKUNK.


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 15, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Bummer about the clones. They had some really nice roots too.
> 
> Got 2 packs of the 76 Guerrero, and the free pack was BO x RKS Urapan.
> 
> ...


"Cant wait for the Swami NL5/HZ x NL5 to be released." Man, you're telling me!


----------



## SageFromZen (Jul 15, 2018)

MajorToker804 said:


> I'm running TOxRKS. She is a stinky girl.
> View attachment 4141189


I was joking with Gas that you could take The One x RKS/Uruapan and call it "The Juan"... Ba bomp BOMP!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 18, 2018)

Been in the high 90s here lately and the babies under the tarps haven’t been loving it as much as I was hoping. OnexRks and the blue orca haze are looking wonderful, one of the orks smells like chocolate and the blue orca haze i can’t explain, very wonderful smells though and the sativa pheno is a chunker, smells like rotten fruit and skunk. Orks chocolate pheno throwing some nanners, think we’re week 5 or 6 but plucking and eating nanners the last cpl days. I’m thinking it’s from heat but had to pull some of our others at 55 days cuz of em throwjng nanners, not gonna worry about these if they seed up so be it, still gonna be some amazing smoke. Super stoked about the blue orca, was the mutant in the bunch and has some really beautiful nuggets right now. I’ll take some pics later on.


----------



## kona gold (Jul 19, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> Been in the high 90s here lately and the babies under the tarps haven’t been loving it as much as I was hoping. OnexRks and the blue orca haze are looking wonderful, one of the orks smells like chocolate and the blue orca haze i can’t explain, very wonderful smells though and the sativa pheno is a chunker, smells like rotten fruit and skunk. Orks chocolate pheno throwing some nanners, think we’re week 5 or 6 but plucking and eating nanners the last cpl days. I’m thinking it’s from heat but had to pull some of our others at 55 days cuz of em throwjng nanners, not gonna worry about these if they seed up so be it, still gonna be some amazing smoke. Super stoked about the blue orca, was the mutant in the bunch and has some really beautiful nuggets right now. I’ll take some pics later on.


Yep, I had some nanners as well.
Seemed to come out about 7 weeks or so.
Kahuna x Cherry Bomb and Blue Orca Haze.
Anyone else have herm issues?


----------



## kona gold (Jul 19, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> Been in the high 90s here lately and the babies under the tarps haven’t been loving it as much as I was hoping. OnexRks and the blue orca haze are looking wonderful, one of the orks smells like chocolate and the blue orca haze i can’t explain, very wonderful smells though and the sativa pheno is a chunker, smells like rotten fruit and skunk. Orks chocolate pheno throwing some nanners, think we’re week 5 or 6 but plucking and eating nanners the last cpl days. I’m thinking it’s from heat but had to pull some of our others at 55 days cuz of em throwjng nanners, not gonna worry about these if they seed up so be it, still gonna be some amazing smoke. Super stoked about the blue orca, was the mutant in the bunch and has some really beautiful nuggets right now. I’ll take some pics later on.


Are you outdoors?


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 19, 2018)

has anything special popped yet from these seeds....lots of hype...pretty sub par looking nugs ...


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 20, 2018)

Yea got a dep going, the blue orca haze was a mutant, looking and smellig like some stuff i remember from back in the early 2000’s. Onerks got a chocolate pheno that is very vigorous and got tons of heads on it, topped it once and then Topped right before flip and took cuts, really funky rotting meat and chocolate smells, the other rks in flower is super dank tropical rotting fruit and skunk. Blue orca and yogis in veg raging right now, really seems like one of these blue orcas is gonna be a winner but we shall see. Chunker nugs.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 20, 2018)

Tropical fruit pheno chocolate pheno


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Jul 22, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Swami have an IG account? His website is down but I see him on IG but his listed email is different just wanna make sure it’s not a fake dude


Yes he does, and the email is good. swamiseed_ig is his username.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 23, 2018)

Swami also said many, himself included, say they believe the Colorado Cough came from their NL5/Hz back in the 90s.


----------



## Baqualin (Jul 25, 2018)

Prof. P / Dynasty Genetics has the cut but claims it's not the neville's version, from what he was told when he received it. Below is a description from Sannie's for Dynasty's Carmel Cough NL#5/Haze X Ms Universe #10 male.

"MOM-The cough is a very special clone only cut of an Old NL#5/Haze..
I first received The Cough in the late 90s from a friend who moved to Oregon from Colorado.. At the time I was gifted the cut, I was told it was the original NL#5 clone crossed with a Haze Bros Haze that he had been growing in colorado.. He assured me this strain is NOT the same as the NL#5/Haze that came from Amsterdam... It is named 'The Cough' for a good reason, it Makes you COUGH... She has nice medicinal values, great yields and is Powder Mildew resistant... I've seen her in rooms covered with PM and she never once showed any signs of it..

With her 12+week bloom time, she is an advanced strain to grow which made her close to extinct when everyone went for faster blooming strain as the Kush trend took hold of the scene.... I knew how special she was, and could not bring myself to let her go... Over 13years later I still have the original cough that I was gifted.."

Gas needs to talk to Prof. P about it.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 29, 2018)

Blue orca haze, day 45 onexrks chocolate burnt rubber skunk onexrks bready rotting fruit


----------



## THT (Jul 30, 2018)

My Nl5/haze pheno is a bit wonky. Very leafy and quite resistant to all the stress i put on her. None the less i am eager to see it finish and try it.


----------



## THT (Jul 30, 2018)

Lol at all the string, sorry guys I could have moved some of that out of the way


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 2, 2018)

The dep mamas seem to be coming down earlier than we were expecting, by about a week or so. Had a night rider that was only at 54 days and was said to take around 70-80. Wasn’t 30%amber yet but saw a few along with some nanners and decided to pull her and a couple other strains. (Something knocked up the blue orca haze and the roadkill, could be some interesting beans even if it’s a herm...or maybe someone’s working with a winner male in the neighborhood ). Anyway, a buddy told me light deps can cut your flower time down in the summer because of light intensity, so stuff bred to grow indoors will finish quicker. Has this been the case for anyone else? Rks’s and boh are still chuggin right along...calyxes are swelling on em but boh is the only one showing some amber. Day 50 or 51...

—-sorry to go off topic with other strains, figure some of the cats on this thread would know what’s up though...this is really only my 2nd year doing anything outdoor, and I’m sitting here in a room full of vets. Jerry grateful.


----------



## SageFromZen (Aug 2, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> The dep mamas seem to be coming down earlier than we were expecting, by about a week or so. Had a night rider that was only at 54 days and was said to take around 70-80. Wasn’t 30%amber yet but saw a few along with some nanners and decided to pull her and a couple other strains. (Something knocked up the blue orca haze and the roadkill, could be some interesting beans even if it’s a herm...or maybe someone’s working with a winner male in the neighborhood ). Anyway, a buddy told me light deps can cut your flower time down in the summer because of light intensity, so stuff bred to grow indoors will finish quicker. Has this been the case for anyone else? Rks’s and boh are still chuggin right along...calyxes are swelling on em but boh is the only one showing some amber. Day 50 or 51...
> 
> —-sorry to go off topic with other strains, figure some of the cats on this thread would know what’s up though...this is really only my 2nd year doing anything outdoor, and I’m sitting here in a room full of vets. Jerry grateful.


Hey man, I get schooled all the time. Realizing I like the "stay quiet and say very little" approach because I get in less trouble that way.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 2, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> The dep mamas seem to be coming down earlier than we were expecting, by about a week or so. Had a night rider that was only at 54 days and was said to take around 70-80. Wasn’t 30%amber yet but saw a few along with some nanners and decided to pull her and a couple other strains. (Something knocked up the blue orca haze and the roadkill, could be some interesting beans even if it’s a herm...or maybe someone’s working with a winner male in the neighborhood ). Anyway, a buddy told me light deps can cut your flower time down in the summer because of light intensity, so stuff bred to grow indoors will finish quicker. Has this been the case for anyone else? Rks’s and boh are still chuggin right along...calyxes are swelling on em but boh is the only one showing some amber. Day 50 or 51...
> 
> —-sorry to go off topic with other strains, figure some of the cats on this thread would know what’s up though...this is really only my 2nd year doing anything outdoor, and I’m sitting here in a room full of vets. Jerry grateful.


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 2, 2018)

Nigerian Sunshine. This girl has been tortured some but still limping along. 

Seem to have two phenos so will report back on what is what. Here's a pic of the taller pheno. She's peaking over the fence now.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 3, 2018)

Hey jedi, I posted some pics of the night rider in the greenpoint thread. She could’ve gone another week at least but just didn’t wanna risk everything getting seeded out. The onexrks are swelling beautifully, foxtailing from the heat too but definitely some beautiful flower and the greasiness makes me feel like it’s gonna be pretty potent meds. One looks like some old chemdawg strains I’ve seen around. I’ll post up some pics later. Gotta take a nap before I roll up this phatty


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 3, 2018)

Your ns girls are lookin great btw sc. Here’s my ladies so far...gonna have to take some pics of the ones in veg...got another yogi and blue orca that are both lookin phenomenal...this chocolate pheno starting to reek of gas. I love it.blue orca haze

The blue orca haze nugs are rock solid too...starting to really stink nicely.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 3, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> View attachment 4175788 View attachment 4175788 Your ns girls are lookin great btw sc. Here’s my ladies so far...gonna have to take some pics of the ones in veg...got another yogi and blue orca that are both lookin phenomenal...this chocolate pheno starting to reek of gas. I love it.View attachment 4175783View attachment 4175784blue orca haze
> View attachment 4175785
> The blue orca haze nugs are rock solid too...starting to really stink nicely.


Those look awesome! Congrats!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 8, 2018)

I just watered my full sun with roots organic trinity and went to water my flowers with regular water, well I forgot to flush the hose...how bad is this gonna screw me if i wanna pull in the next week?!fuckin a everything’s looking so good too...
Today is day 61, pics were from last nite.


----------



## SageFromZen (Aug 8, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> I just watered my full sun with roots organic trinity and went to water my flowers with regular water, well I forgot to flush the hose...how bad is this gonna screw me if i wanna pull in the next week?!fuckin a everything’s looking so good too...View attachment 4177709View attachment 4177710
> Today is day 61, pics were from last nite.


Meh, chances are you're still good. Add extra water and do a light flush. Plants look Great!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 9, 2018)

Thanks for the love, yall. Been a fun season so far.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 18, 2018)

Chopped the ladies down 3 or 4 days after that lst post, definitely coulda gone another week but no complaints on smoke or smell from either of the rks. Smoke tastes great on the fluffier one, chocolatey, gassy and some mint on the background but really funky, super greasy too. Smells rank when you open the bag and she rounds out when you stick your face in. Something happened, either pulled a male late or she hermed because been finding seed pockets on some of the branches and they’re all ripe. Prolly plucked a good 60 seeds out. A buddy said it may be the thai genetics, I’m wondering if it could’ve been the heat...either way, may be fun to dig thru. The blue orca haze is a real gem...wasn’t gonna keep the pheno because of how her leaves were all warped but man, the smoke is potent and tasty. Real thick and creamy. Dense nugs, easy trim. High right up the back of the spine to the forehead, and right behind the eyes. Flavors are still rounding out but tastes great after being in the bag for just over a week.


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 22, 2018)

Two BOH phenos in middle of picture, one with larger leaves, other nodes keep alternating. Two BOH x RKS/Uruapan that have lots of bud sites, sativa looking, both in opposite corners. One headband 707 and one headband x BOH accident in opposite corners at 22 days flower:


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 22, 2018)

Looks like its gonna have some nice long colas.


----------



## yesum (Aug 22, 2018)

The BOH is as strong as I have smoked. I am in California and have smoked OG and others. Has to be 20% or more thc in the BOH. I am looking for more sativa effect though, so pheno hunt in the BOH and pick early or the Velvet Rush ( sativa dominate BOH) and NL x Neviles Haze, BOH x Punto Rojo are waiting.

Have a couple Guerrero going now. Germination was not great with them, but good enough. I got two packs of it with them sending a second by mistake. hehe I notified Gas of it and he laughed.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 22, 2018)

yesum said:


> Have a couple Guerrero going now. Germination was not great with them, but good enough. I got two packs of it with them sending a second by mistake. hehe I notified Gas of it and he laughed.


What is "not great", if you don't mind me asking? I ordered the Guerrero as well. With it I received a free pack of Vietnam Black x The One/Panama, which I started a few of right away. Germinated 3 seeds and got 3 vigorous females. Happy with that, for sure.


----------



## Gritzman (Aug 22, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> What is "not great", if you don't mind me asking? I ordered the Guerrero as well. With it I received a free pack of Vietnam Black x The One/Panama, which I started a few of right away. Germinated 3 seeds and got 3 vigorous females. Happy with that, for sure.


I curious how that crossing is going to turn out. It should be interesting for sure.


----------



## yesum (Aug 22, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> What is "not great", if you don't mind me asking? I ordered the Guerrero as well. With it I received a free pack of Vietnam Black x The One/Panama, which I started a few of right away. Germinated 3 seeds and got 3 vigorous females. Happy with that, for sure.



A couple did not grow. I guess I germed 5 and 2 did not make it? Have a runt going will see if it grows out of it. I know what I am doing with germing seeds. 
Around 80 F most of the time, distilled water, wash hands before handling.


----------



## Baqualin (Aug 23, 2018)

BOH, best of the 4 females I'm running, she's blowing away 5 other strains, Queen of the garden!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 23, 2018)

Hot damn. Gonna be a good harvest on that 1. Cant wait for a smoke report.


----------



## Baqualin (Aug 23, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Hot damn. Gonna be a good harvest on that 1. Cant wait for a smoke report.


Thanks Man on two counts, 1) for the compliment and 2) your the reason I gave Swami's a try, happened across this thread last year and your post steered me to research Gas more and I'm sold. I've been growing since 1971 and his shit reminds me of the 70's and 80's weed we grew in the hills of E. Ky. The old cornbread mafia was tied up with the BOEL back in the day and I know all about RKS (it's still here if you know the right people), so I'm kinda in heaven. I can't wait to hit my buddies with this shit, they have no idea what's coming!
Baq


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 23, 2018)

Well, none my outdoors really is not super happy with my coots mix soil. The first plant to show signs of pale leaves was one of two Nigerian Sunshine phenos. (I have one tall and lanky and one short and more stout. Both are "leafy")

I thought it was low N so I top dressed with Bu's with no effect. A few weeks later it progressed to necrosis. I thought it was K and top dressed with a little bit of seabird guano. That was Monday so we will see. Either way I am not super excited about my first foray into building my own soil.

There are two others that are running it too, one indoors and one outdoors. Both are using bagged soil. My buddy indoors reports two good phenos and great results. I think that one is around 56 days and he says can go another 7-10. My buddy growing them in outdoors in bagged soil has much better results. Some may also be climate related and I am in hot as Sacramento and he is in the cooler South Bay Area. 

I am also running a few under 480w of QB288s in the same soil. Short run the soil does well but it seems to lose its steam for the long haul outdoors.

Any residuals you see are probably from spraying Flying Skull.

This is my short pheno outside:


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 23, 2018)

Taller pheno:
    


You can see how bad pale leave are on my heavier feeding Bodega Bubblegum:


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 24, 2018)

The blue orca haze is stone to the bone, really dense nuggets, everyone calls out the nl5 coming thru in the smoke. Smells creamy, almost cheesy. Only got about 3oz out of the 15gal in the dep but that pheno was the mutant from the bunch. Really wild leaf formation and purpled along the edges of the leaves towards the end, really beautiful fall thing goin on. Easiest out of all to trim. 
The rks that i had called the sativa pheno ended up being the chunker. Deep smells of dark currants and stone fruit, creamy on top of that. Tastes the same. Very dense nuggets, also easy trim. Some great tasting herb, high is getting there, needs time to cure. The other one that was bulbous and was the chocolate pheno is peppery, gassy from afar and super potent. Could’ve gone an extra 2 weeks at least but still very sativa and trippy, kinda edgy but in a good way, almost shakey bones. Smells like super pine gas mint pepper. Had me and my neighbor whispering by midway thru the joint. A gram nug of the sativa was as big as a 3g nug of the stonefruit. 
Got a blue orca haze just starting to flower that is massive for the 30gal she’s in, smells like woody funk right now. All the yogis are interesting; fat short leaves, stanks more like skunk than the rks we popped. Bout med sized plants, not super vigorous in veg but is the first to start setting nugs out of all the girls that are goin right now. I’ll post up pics later.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 24, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Taller pheno:
> View attachment 4185751 View attachment 4185752 View attachment 4185753 View attachment 4185754
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great nonetheless jedi, gonna be some stellar smoke. How’s she stinkin like?


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 24, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> Looks great nonetheless jedi, gonna be some stellar smoke. How’s she stinkin like?


Like sandalwood or incense-like


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 24, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Taller pheno:
> View attachment 4185751 View attachment 4185752 View attachment 4185753 View attachment 4185754
> 
> 
> ...


How long did you let the soil sit and was it moist enough to process it self? Mine sometimes takes 2-4 months before it has no more smell and finished processing it self. Hop on amazon and buy a testing kit for soil. This is mandatory for anyone. I can't tell you how valuable this information is:

https://www.amazon.com/Soil-Savvy-Understand-Fertilizer-Recommendation/dp/B01GIMOG8A/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1535175316&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=soil+test+kit&psc=1


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 24, 2018)

Gas gave me his soil recipe. Ieven added more to it. I added worms, fish bone meal, and bio-live. On top of that I use a weekly tea listed here:
AACT, Bloom Tea, Veg Tea, Fungal Tea, Myco Tea, recipes from the outdoor guys.

From Gas:

Soil base mix
1 part high quality compost
1 part pumice or perlite
1 part sphagnum peat moss-no additives

Food
1 cup fertrell fish meal per cubic ft of base mix
1 cup acadian kelp meal per cu ft base mix
1 cup basalt rock dust per cu ft base mix
1 cup pacific pearl oyster shell powder

water only-no ph'ing...good for indefinite use,just add more food at recommended rates on each additional cycle


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 25, 2018)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> How long did you let the soil sit and was it moist enough to process it self? Mine sometimes takes 2-4 months before it has no more smell and finished processing it self. Hop on amazon and buy a testing kit for soil. This is mandatory for anyone. I can't tell you how valuable this information is:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Soil-Savvy-Understand-Fertilizer-Recommendation/dp/B01GIMOG8A/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1535175316&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=soil+test+kit&psc=1


Sorry if I did not answer your question. I let it sit for about a week and a half. There is nothing that needs to "cook" in this soil mix. It is basically a mix and use recipe that is meant to be re-used. My concern is that some of my plants had such ridiculously vigorous root growth that I have 30 gallon root balls and it is only August..


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> What is "not great", if you don't mind me asking? I ordered the Guerrero as well. With it I received a free pack of Vietnam Black x The One/Panama, which I started a few of right away. Germinated 3 seeds and got 3 vigorous females. Happy with that, for sure.


its good shit,at least for me,im on second round of it,didnt have much luck with cherry bomb and was very disapointed with it,the one x punto rojo nah dont like it,had run the choclate thai yet,but the vietnam black oh ya good shit


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Aug 25, 2018)

old shol4evr said:


> its good shit,at least for me,im on second round of it,didnt have much luck with cherry bomb and was very disapointed with it,the one x punto rojo nah dont like it,had run the choclate thai yet,but the vietnam black oh ya good shit


Thanks for that. I had been eyeballing the cherry bomb, but if it's not potent it's a no go. Do you have any other recommendations or strains you wouldn't run again?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 25, 2018)

the cb my bud’s running looks like they’re very rootbound and have some calmg deficiencies. He said he’s never seen roots so vigorous on anything. Smells good but seems like they need big pots or need to grt flipped quick. His cbxrks looks stellar though, no problems from what I’ve seen so far.


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 25, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Thanks for that. I had been eyeballing the cherry bomb, but if it's not potent it's a no go. Do you have any other recommendations or strains you wouldn't run again?


i ran the yogi,ahhh not really good on my taste preference,good smoke though,the cherry bomb had beautiful red sprears wish i would have keep a clone just for that trait haahah,but i never once got high off it,dont know why maybe just me ,i took all cloudy on trhic,the vietnam though,hell to the ya,igot 2 30 days in,and got 1 cloned rooted in soil and another in the bubbler,the one x punto rojo is good smoke just last me about 30 min though,i have a speedy brain and have to have sativa to slow it down,wasnt wild about the grow at all,something gas doesnt tell ya unless you ask most these strains dont want any help other than light ,every boast give you problems so keep in mind,i got a few more i havent run because the vb is a craving right now,the choclate thai x pakistan is suppose to be real good for pain,i really need to get a run of it in,especailly since my gut is protruding from inside me ,sent me to er last night hahaah,but ya im not down playing the cherry bomb because i did mine in a tent and plenty of keeping that bitch down hahahah,outside is were next one will run,beautiful plant hope to get them red spears again ,but ya never know same strain same breed,not same pheno's all have difrent traits if you dig me


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 25, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> the cb my bud’s running looks like they’re very rootbound and have some calmg deficiencies. He said he’s never seen roots so vigorous on anything. Smells good but seems like they need big pots or need to grt flipped quick. His cbxrks looks stellar though, no problems from what I’ve seen so far.


that is true,mine did that, but i ran mine in 1 gal pot so didnt get it full potential,flipped at 30 day veg and ran with um


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 25, 2018)

as far as the skunk,hell nah i was around when that all you could find,that shit stays in sinus for a day hell no,didnt like it then and sure i wouldnt now,hahhaaha


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 26, 2018)

OK, here are the two Nigerian Sunshine phenos my buddy has running under a 1000W Gavita. Today is day 56.

The top three pics are the slower and a bit leafy with an astringent nose. Still needs 2 weeks +.

The next three is the second pheno and is tighter dense nugs, closer to being done but with clear trichs. Maybe 4-7 days. Nose is sweeter but a tangy aroma. Maybe a hint of sweet fuel. Neither have the sandalwood-musk-incense of my outdoor NS.


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 27, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> OK, here are the two Nigerian Sunshine phenos my buddy has running under a 1000W Gavita. Today is day 56.
> 
> The top three pics are the slower and a bit leafy with an astringent nose. Still needs 2 weeks +.
> 
> The next three is the second pheno and is tighter dense nugs, closer to being done but with clear trichs. Maybe 4-7 days. Nose is sweeter but a tangy aroma. Maybe a hint of sweet fuel. Neither have the sandalwood-musk-incense of my outdoor NS.


how is the taste on the sunshine and buzz,the one i grew never made to end,male and sure thought about finishing with a girl but didnt have room at the time,prime pheno he was,i got a few other strains a buddy gave me,im running them next ,then get back to swami,never know what may become right hahah


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 27, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Gas gave me his soil recipe. Ieven added more to it. I added worms, fish bone meal, and bio-live. On top of that I use a weekly tea listed here:
> AACT, Bloom Tea, Veg Tea, Fungal Tea, Myco Tea, recipes from the outdoor guys.
> 
> From Gas:
> ...


good recipe and explains why all the swami ive got and done didnt like feed at all


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 29, 2018)

Shorter flowering pheno of Nigerian Sunshine is getting some colors.


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 30, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Shorter flowering pheno of Nigerian Sunshine is getting some colors.
> 
> View attachment 4189521


pretty son bitch,i got more i need to run,i went with cherry bomb,nigerian sunshine,vietnam black x the one,the one x punto rojo,yogi was a freebie,choclate thai x pakastan this one supose to be really good for pain and mamas MS,gas said all us old gezzers love this one so he gave us freebie of it,ive run the cherry bomb,yogi,the one,vietnam black,my nigerian sunshine was a male,im telling ya if you just bought one vietnam black is it,this is my third run on it with 1 seed and im damn sure glad i cloned it,great smoke


----------



## MajorToker804 (Aug 31, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Swami have an IG account? His website is down but I see him on IG but his listed email is different just wanna make sure it’s not a fake dude


I take care of the IG account. I'm authorized by Gascanistan.


----------



## MajorToker804 (Aug 31, 2018)

Mazar/Guererro F2. Throwing them into flower very soon.


----------



## old shol4evr (Aug 31, 2018)

MajorToker804 said:


> Mazar/Guererro F2. Throwing them into flower very soon.View attachment 4190151


ive seen that medium bed before


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 31, 2018)

Day 35 pictures

Two different phenos of blue orca haze:

  

My pollen chucker's plant, Headband x BOH:
 

SOS seeds, BOH x Urapan/Guerrero:


----------



## newgrow16 (Aug 31, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Gas gave me his soil recipe. Ieven added more to it. I added worms, fish bone meal, and bio-live. On top of that I use a weekly tea listed here:
> AACT, Bloom Tea, Veg Tea, Fungal Tea, Myco Tea, recipes from the outdoor guys.
> 
> From Gas:
> ...


Using same soil mix, on second round, malted barely, coconut water, aloe, protek, top dress and water in.


----------



## dankylarry (Sep 2, 2018)

Anybody grown Zazen x (Velvet Rush x NL#5/Haze) aka 'Guru' ? 
Just curious what to expect.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 2, 2018)

Here’s one of the yogis that ended up being female. She’s beautiful and stout. Buds twice the size of anything else right now.
 Here’s another blue orca haze pheno, really nice woody smells in this one. She’s a big girl. I love the deep green in the leaves. Such a beautiful pheno. So far, the blue orca haze i pulled out of the dep is one of the strongest out of everything.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 12, 2018)

Nigerian Sunshine, Day 55, LOS, 480w of QB288's


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 12, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Nigerian Sunshine, Day 55, LOS, 480w of QB288's
> 
> View attachment 4197308 View attachment 4197313


Very nice.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 12, 2018)

Vietnam Black x The One/Panama


----------



## SMT69 (Sep 13, 2018)

He’s got some great genetics, I’m really interested in his nl/haze beans or the orca. 
Looking for something for heavy knockdown


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 14, 2018)

For those of you that aren't in Swami's FB group here is my shorter Nigerian Sunshine pheno, outdoors in LOS.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 15, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> For those of you that aren't in Swami's FB group here is my shorter Nigerian Sunshine pheno, outdoors in LOS.View attachment 4198759


Damn sexy lady, jedi. May the force be with you.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 15, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> Damn sexy lady, jedi. May the force be with you.


Thanks man! It's a battle against bud worms from here on out. I think I won against the mites. At least I don't have the botrytis like I did when I was in Santa Cruz!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 16, 2018)

We’ve been getting the fog droppin in pretty low here recently in oregon. Got my fingers crossed...


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 16, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> For those of you that aren't in Swami's FB group here is my shorter Nigerian Sunshine pheno, outdoors in LOS.View attachment 4198759


How’s the smell?


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 16, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> How’s the smell?


It started off a little woody like an incense but it has really sweetened up over the past few weeks. 

It has really cool brownish purple hues to it as our outdoor temps went from Mach 10 to liveable.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 17, 2018)

Alright! Smells good from here! The pics are gorgeous. My buddy has some nigerian sunshine I may try and pop next season, interested to see the different phenos in that one.

This blue orca haze has some real nice incense woody smells coming from her, and really looks like she’s gonna put it on. She is one stacked mama...


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 20, 2018)

One of the yogi mamas. She’s very afghani, stanky and squat. Both my yogi ladies are gonna be done in the next few weeks it seems.
Here’s the other yogi. A little sweeter but still squatty and super frost bucket. Gonna def be rockin the swami gear next season.


----------



## newgrow16 (Sep 25, 2018)

Blue orca haze harvested at 62 days. Struggled to finish.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Sep 28, 2018)

Swami's Vietnam Black x The One/Panama. Received this pack as a freebie.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Sep 28, 2018)

Found a bud worm in one of my yogis...pulled it out and squished it into some rosin. Super dank plus protein. 30%yield. Hoping I don’t have to do it again...they’re too close to spray bt and too far from done to pull em. Eyes peeled and fingers crossed...


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 29, 2018)

Nigerian Sunshine, Day 73, 480w QB288 Quantam Boards, Living Organic Soil.

I never saw trichs change and I figured 73 days was enough since my buddy pulled his two [very different] phenos at day 66. I am pretty sure this is the BMR BX2 pheno which is very dominant and stable in this series. IT has a very peculiar brownish-purple tinge to the calyx.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 29, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> Found a bud worm in one of my yogis...pulled it out and squished it into some rosin. Super dank plus protein. 30%yield. Hoping I don’t have to do it again...they’re too close to spray bt and too far from done to pull em. Eyes peeled and fingers crossed...


Not sure how much longer you have but I would spray BT. It is harmless unless you are in an area that is susceptible to molds and the plants don't dry out. Just spray early AM and let them dry through the daylight. 

My final BT spray I just mixed in a small amount of Southern Ag Organic GF fungicide which is another bacillus strain. I only saw a single bud worm early in the year but knew better after they pounded me last year.


----------



## yesum (Sep 30, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Nigerian Sunshine, Day 73, 480w QB288 Quantam Boards, Living Organic Soil.
> 
> I never saw trichs change and I figured 73 days was enough since my buddy pulled his two [very different] phenos at day 66. I am pretty sure this is the BMR BX2 pheno which is very dominant and stable in this series. IT has a very peculiar brownish-purple tinge to the calyx.
> 
> View attachment 4207356


 If it smokes as good as it looks you have a winner there. I recall Gas said the Nigerian Sunshine was a favorite of people with PTSD. I think we all have a bit of PTSD to be smoking the herb often eh?


----------



## Gritzman (Oct 1, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Gas gave me his soil recipe. Ieven added more to it. I added worms, fish bone meal, and bio-live. On top of that I use a weekly tea listed here:
> AACT, Bloom Tea, Veg Tea, Fungal Tea, Myco Tea, recipes from the outdoor guys.
> 
> From Gas:
> ...


I familiar with a few of the organic teas you're running. If you will, who are the outdoors guys? most interesting it is!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Oct 1, 2018)

Here’s one of the yogis, stinks real nice like the old afghani a buddy grew a while back. Gettin there. She really puts it on too, nice structure, sqwatty and purpling on the leaves and kinda purpley lavender on the calyxes.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Oct 1, 2018)

Here’s the blue orca haze smellin like vanilla cream. Mmmm.And as a side note...some blackberry x cherry pie we popped this year.


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 2, 2018)

BOH chopped at 67 days:


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 2, 2018)

Gritzman said:


> I familiar with a few of the organic teas you're running. If you will, who are the outdoors guys? most interesting it is!


I ran Nigerian Sunshine both outdoors and indoors with the same soil and same teas.


----------



## ky farmer (Oct 2, 2018)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Anymore info on Swami Seeds?
> 
> I just ordered the NL5 x Nevilles Haze. The original stuff was fire. If this is 2/3 as good as the original it will be a winner.
> 
> ...


if you need a test grower just let me know.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 2, 2018)

I almost have all of mine cut down. I spent the past few days hugging granite and trees in Yosemite. 

I fly solo so trimming and curing up 6 outs and 17 ins that all finished simultaneously leaves me with a lot of work. wifey-poo was complaining about the smell of hanging plants when we came home and I won't mention that my MBA program begins on Friday.

I'm kicking around the idea of tissue culture to preserve both solid phenos of the Nigerian just so I have it stashed. I have also entertained learning more about synthetic seeds. 

I played the "low maintenance" role with the ones running in the tent and I think that If I gave them a hug and a kiss once in a while they'd be sumfatbitches that dont wanna leave the couch. Bon Bons, red wine and Love Boat kinda bitches. I may test a shift from LOS to coco and a chemgro mix DTW just to see what they do on steroids. Its not my preference of medium but just an experiment since I don't currenty have the space to run NFT.

@Gritzman, let me know if you need a solid AACtea recipe. I posted mine in the AACT thread but am happy to do it here too.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 2, 2018)

@jimihendrix1 any chance that you picked up Hazeman's 88 G13 x Hashplant and have run it? I got the notice the other day they are back in stock and I'm low on cash. I am curious about what you have seen come out of it so far. 

I'm stashing away Swami and Dominion. I wish I had loot for TNF, Coastal, and Hazeman, etc


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 2, 2018)

I follow him on IG. I just haven’t had the money lately, but I love his stuff.


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Oct 4, 2018)

The One x Punto Rojo that I've got smells of accentuated cherry lemonade. Just so happen to have a rotten fruit skunk/haze pheno Mr Nice SSH male that just hit the cherry lemonade TO x PR. Let's think about this a second... a Thaistick dominant(The One) x Colombian Punto Rojo x Super Silver Haze?! Uh huh... that's right. Thai/Colombian/Haze.

The One x Pakistani Chitral Kush smells of old school Hawaiian Punch concentrate in the bottle. Just so happen to have a male TO x Paki Hashplant/Chocolate Thai on hand, which is the Best male I've ever held in my life FYI(thanks Browndirt and Gas both), and hit The One x PCK with The One x PHP/CT pollen.

Chocolate Hawaiian Punch... 

That same TO x PHP/CT pollen found my Haze pheno SSH as well. It's been a good summer and a fun season.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 4, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> The One x Punto Rojo that I've got smells of accentuated cherry lemonade. Just so happen to have a rotten fruit skunk/haze pheno Mr Nice SSH male that just hit the cherry lemonade TO x PR. Let's think about this a second... a Thaistick dominant(The One) x Colombian Punto Rojo x Super Silver Haze?! Uh huh... that's right. Thai/Colombian/Haze.
> 
> The One x Pakistani Chitral Kush smells of old school Hawaiian Punch concentrate in the bottle. Just so happen to have a male TO x Paki Hashplant/Chocolate Thai on hand, which is the Best male I've ever held in my life FYI(thanks Browndirt and Gas both), and hit The One x PCK with The One x PHP/CT pollen.
> 
> ...


He had pure ‘70s Guerrero, I just missed my opportunity.


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Oct 4, 2018)

Olive Drab Green said:


> He had pure ‘70s Guerrero, I just missed my opportunity.


Then don't miss the Panama that's up right now...


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Oct 4, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> Then don't miss the Panama that's up right now...


What happened?


----------



## yesum (Oct 4, 2018)

He has a modern Michoacan but I want the old lines. The new one may be great but I have to draw the line somewhere. I have a Guerrero going now, just a month or so and I will be smoking it.


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Oct 5, 2018)

The 76' Peace Corps Panama Red is available right now if it hasn't sold out already.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 5, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> The 76' Peace Corps Panama Red is available right now if it hasn't sold out already.


Up where? The web site has the same strains as it has for months.


----------



## newgrow16 (Oct 5, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> Up where? The web site has the same strains as it has for months.


Instagram


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Oct 5, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoPgtXKlp9S/?taken-by=swamiseed_ig

https://www.instagram.com/p/BoEwl53Ffvf/?taken-by=swamiseed_ig

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn344TFBeLv/?taken-by=swamiseed_ig

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bnj7Mkml3Dm/?taken-by=swamiseed_ig


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Oct 5, 2018)

Why, thankyou there, Spondylo. 

I know that it may appear to some of you that I am a newcomer to this thread and forum. I changed my password a little while back and wrote ot down wrong on my end and wasn't able to get back in. You know me as SageFromZen.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Oct 7, 2018)

Good to see you around, Sage! Been really loving these strains. Buddy’s running the fluffy rks inside right now that I was calling the chocolate pheno and wowwwww. It’s almost at day 70 and she’s just chuggin right along, all white hairs and just starting to really produce resin. Chunkers. Can’t wait to try her out when she’s actually able to finish. I pulled her out of the dep around day 56-60, because of herms but still, really great flavor and super oily after being jarred up a month. Smells piney and super gassy, like still as funky as when she was drying, just more rounded out. Can be racey and anxious when she comes down that early. Roommates love it, the cleaning weed for sure. I have to be really careful with it because I end up smoking a bunch and get paranoid and all up in my head. Here’s a shot of her in soil. Pretty organic, dirt and teas. No bs. She’s almost at day 70. The one in the hoop is around day 56-60, obviously not ripe but same pheno. Also came down not too long from that pic and is why she’s so racey. (Just packed a bowl of her now and tasted like fizzy lemon lime, like candy or sprite or something. Audio headchange.)


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 22, 2018)

A small, dried nuglet of my keeper Nigerian Sunshine pheno.


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Oct 22, 2018)

SCJedi said:


> A small, dried nuglet of my keeper Nigerian Sunshine pheno.
> 
> View attachment 4219700


I did Nigerian Sunshine x The Black/NL#5 Haze this season and unfortunately had to vut early to salvage from bud rot. Super dense! Yours looks better than mine though... Nice job.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 22, 2018)

TorrentOfTorment said:


> I did Nigerian Sunshine x The Black/NL#5 Haze this season and unfortunately had to vut early to salvage from bud rot. Super dense! Yours looks better than mine though... Nice job.


That is the indoor version. I have been posting pics of my outdoor pheno. I have not trimmed that one up yet but it is pretty gooey too.


----------



## yesum (Oct 28, 2018)

Tried a bud of 6 week Guerrero the one and only plant I have going. Good upbeat high, bright effect with ability to do stuff. Will see how it matures. I will run another of this strain to compare phenos. Not a grail strain so far but nice. I am looking for a psychedelic type effect and this pheno is not really that. I would think a trippy pheno is in this strain so I will keep looking.


----------



## Baqualin (Oct 28, 2018)

yesum said:


> Tried a bud of 6 week Guerrero the one and only plant I have going. Good upbeat high, bright effect with ability to do stuff. Will see how it matures. I will run another of this strain to compare phenos. Not a grail strain so far but nice. I am looking for a psychedelic type effect and this pheno is not really that. I would think a trippy pheno is in this strain so I will keep looking.


Thanks for the update, I got the Mazar X Guerrero for a freebee and will probably run it eventually, just not a big fan of Mazar, but like you I'm looking for that old mexican trip weed you described, I had exactly that same weed around that same time period and like you said it was better than acid, only one batch came through and never saw it again, people think I'm crazy, but you described it to a tee. I would give serious money for that seed! I picked up bliss X Red Thai and will run it next season looking for the trippy pheno. I also believe there's what we're looking for in BOH, I tried to find the ceiling on my keeper and it found me, no visuals but electric as fuck and can be jittery, had to smoke a bowl of BOP to mellow me out. Anyway, I'm rattling on, BOH does that! Keep us updated.


----------



## yesum (Nov 3, 2018)

So I harvested the Guerrero at 45 days. Sampled it again and got a superb sativa high. More psychedelic this time euphoric too. Pretty strong as well. Am trying to reveg it as it is a great example of Mexican sativas of old. Not as strong as a BOH but for a heirloom it kicked my ass this time. Had maybe 3 decent tokes.

Great strain. One plant and I get a keeper.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 3, 2018)

yesum said:


> So I harvested the Guerrero at 45 days. Sampled it again and got a superb sativa high. More psychedelic this time euphoric too. Pretty strong as well. Am trying to reveg it as it is a great example of Mexican sativas of old. Not as strong as a BOH but for a heirloom it kicked my ass this time. Had maybe 3 decent tokes.
> 
> Great strain. One plant and I get a keeper.


Yes Sir! That's what I wanted to hear.
Baq


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 3, 2018)

One boh pheno of mine very stout. Cheexy and stoney. Tight dense nugs. Warms your eyes when you smoke her. Other pheno fluffy and smells like vanilla, coulda gone longer but still makes you stare off into space when you smoke it. Very tasty but gonna tAke a good cure to really bring it outta her. Lotsa big colas on this lady as well. That’s her on the right...


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 3, 2018)

Boh when we pulled her, still early but gorgeous nonetheless.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 3, 2018)

This is the yogi, the purple pheno. Smells really strong like popcorn, makes your eyes red smelling it. Funk that sticks to the back of your nose when you smell it.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 4, 2018)

Was watching a vid on youtube, i forgot who was talking but it was about the old rks, you can probably look up 80’s rks on youtube and find what im talking about, and how they’re starting to find that fats in combo w the terps play a role in that skunk piss smell. He got into indoor lighting too and started talking about full spectrum, didn’t realize you can get a full spectrum w a mh and an hps side by side! I wonder if you were running organic soil w ‘organic’ lighting if you can get that skunk to come thru...he said something about certain microbial life only being able to survive under certain conditions and w certain UV, which in turn boost the immunity of your plant and probably creates different fats and chemical compounds that your plant wouldn’t normally be getting otherwise...I wanna get some led’s and run em in conjunction w the hps or mh and see what the differences are. Coffee and weed plus the internet and now I’m ramblin


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 6, 2018)

For those like me who didn't know what The 7 and Queen Most Purple are. I ask Gas on FB and here's his response.
"The 7 is a type my deceased guru Brigg put together in the 70's and 80's.
It is a Himalayan,Afghani,and another import we all forgot to remember as he passed in 2006.
I know the Himalayan is something he brought back when he was there studying with the monks. 
The 7 was the best type in NE Washington State for decades and still remains a favorite to those who know it. Its cut only now, but we have plans to cube it. Thanks to Emerybeanz for preserving the 7 x swami hybrids.

Queen Most Purple is a bag seed from Eugene Oregon 1979 brought to 49 north and climatized as an IBL since then. We assume it's a Colombian x Afghan due to the characteristics and imports of that time.


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Nov 7, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> Was watching a vid on youtube, i forgot who was talking but it was about the old rks, you can probably look up 80’s rks on youtube and find what im talking about, and how they’re starting to find that fats in combo w the terps play a role in that skunk piss smell. He got into indoor lighting too and started talking about full spectrum, didn’t realize you can get a full spectrum w a mh and an hps side by side! I wonder if you were running organic soil w ‘organic’ lighting if you can get that skunk to come thru...he said something about certain microbial life only being able to survive under certain conditions and w certain UV, which in turn boost the immunity of your plant and probably creates different fats and chemical compounds that your plant wouldn’t normally be getting otherwise...I wanna get some led’s and run em in conjunction w the hps or mh and see what the differences are. Coffee and weed plus the internet and now I’m ramblin


I think can add to this. Having previously worked at tanning salons for years I was exposed to reading a photopic curve. I had a UV tester that allowed me the ability to gauge when bulbs had lost their initial and secondary effectiveness. Because we had German made "hybrid" tanning beds there were any number of bulb combinations(ie: HPS/ VHO Fluorescent, full spectrum fluorescent, UVB-only spectrum bulbs, what have you). Thus, I had a crash course in how to measure light intensity and how to read spectrum in nanometers.

We had what was called a "pre-tanner" which was a stand-up tanning booth that contained UVB-only bulbs. The State of California outlawed them because, let's face it, it's a cancer machine that gives off dominant UVB-UVA light which is flat out damaging to the dermis.

What's of interest here is a plants natural response to UVB.

In my humble opinion, to get the most out of an indoor plant one does indeed need both MH and HPS and VHO UVB-specific fluorescents. Not full time on the UVB mind you... you want it for an hour or two in the middle of the light cycle when the natural 'peak' of daylight presents its highest concentrations of UVB outside.


----------



## TorrentOfTorment (Nov 7, 2018)

To my memory there were "rubber" terpene components to the RKS varieties of the 80's. It wasn't just skunk. The skunks that I remember from between junior high and high school smelt like Doc Marten's fresh out of the box. Treated leather, Kiwi black polish, Michelin's and low derometer traction rubber, usually with a sweet backdrop of rotting-fermented tree fruit and it was mentholated.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 7, 2018)

Vietnam Black x The One/Panama. Around day 18 of bloom.


----------



## yesum (Nov 10, 2018)

I looked at the seed list over at Swami and saw no Velvet Rush or NLHaze listed. Did see a Blue Orca Haze x Velvet Rush listed at $50,000 cash only. Not gonna get that one.




I have both BOH and the Velvet Rush which was a freebie btw. Also the NLHaze which was a freebie.

Not sure what is going on there but many crosses I have never seen. 

I finished the '76 Guerrero grow of one plant and it is a strong heirloom. I think it was crossed to the Lebanese hash plant and the buzz seems to confirm this. I can go to sleep on it or certainly after an hour if already tired. Pretty potent with a distinct 'garlic'? taste.

Gonna run a Velvet Rush or NLHaze next grow. Want the sativa dominate strains.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 26, 2018)

Been trimming the blue orca haze and found a few really nice seeds near the stem...thinking if it’s not a random neighbors, it’s the massive, beautiful blackberry kush x cherry pie male that I thought was my winner female in veg. He was gigantic comparitively and smelled like the funk. Already had taken cuts so let a few linger in veg and they burst open in 18-6...so crossing my fingers it’s not hemp...also had a buddy flower a sirius black male and I happened to be there when it was spitting...it’ll be fun to pop em either way.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 26, 2018)

Can't believe no one posted this here, Gas had a Black Friday sale and is having a cyber Monday sale today 25% off
Here's the List. All $100 / pack

Includes fall 2018 list and new SOS polyhybrid list."

New types always coming down the pipe so stay aware and request the active list anytime at [email protected] You can also follow the instagram page.
Any questions on type's just ask.
Bless up,
Gas

*Active List:*

Gorilla Glue #4 x Cherry Bomb

Girlscout Cookies x Cherry Bomb

88 Northern Lights#5 x Haze F6

Alaskan Thunderfuck x NL#5/Haze

Vshiva x NL#5/Haze

Vshiva x Bx1 to Mazar/Guerrero

Crowbar x NL#5/Haze

Blue Orca Haze

Swami Indica
(Mazar/PCK x The One/PCK)

Mazar x Guerrero IBL

Blue Zebra
(Blue Mystic/Velvet Rush x Mazar/ Guerrero)

Yogi 2.0 (Bliss x Yogi)

Bliss

Bliss x Red Thai

Blue Orca x Red Thai

Mazar-I-Shariff/Guerrero x Red Thai

Kahuna Bud X Cherry Bomb

Mazar/PCK x Kahuna Bud/ Cherry Bomb

'Black Sunshine' (Nigerian Sunshine x The Black/NL#5/Haze) x Nigerian Sunshine

Guerrero x Kahuna Bud/Cherry Bomb

Guerrero x Mangobiche

Michoacan IBL

'Dickweed' mountain organics unknown Aculpulco/NL#5Haze x Swami Indica

Crowbar x Swami Indica

Nigerian Sunshine IBL

Nigerian Sunshine/Punto Rojo x Nigerian Sunshine

The 7 x Cascadian Frost

Mr Greengenes 79 Maui Cherry Bomb

Cherry Bomb/Nigerian Sunshine x The 7

Blue Orca x Velvet Rush

The One/Panama x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai

The One x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai

(Blue Orca x 85RKS/Uruapan) x
The One/Panama x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai

Purple Zebra x 85RKS/Uruapan

Crowbar x Nigerian Sunshine

76 Peace Corps Guerrero

76 Peace Corps Panama

University Washington x Cascadian Frost

The One x 85RKS/Ururapan

Blue Orca x 85RKS/Ururapan

Cherry Bomb x 85RKS/Ururapan

Purple Zebra x 85RKS/ Uruapan F2

The One/Punto Rojo x NL#5/Haze

The One x Punto Rojo

Mazar-I-Shariff x Punto Rojo

Blue Orca x Punto Rojo

Vietnam Black x The One/Panama

Mazar x The Black/NL#5Haze x Queen Most Purple




*Poly list :*

University Wa/Cascadian Frost x Paki /Choc Thai

Guerrero x Pink sugar cookies

Blackberry Bubba Kush x Blue Moon Rocks IBl

GG4 x Mazar/Guerrero

GG4 x (TO/Paki x Chocolate Thai)

GSC x Blue Orca/85 Humboldt Roadkill Skunk

GSC x Mazar/Guerrero

GSC x Williams Wonder/Queen Most Purple

Williams Wonder/Queen Most Purple x Pakistan/Chocolate Thai

Williams Wonder x QMP IBL

Williams Wonder/QMP x Blue Mystic/Velvet Rush

University Washington/Cascadian Frost x Blue Mystic/Velvet Rush

White Widow x Cherry Bomb

White Widow x Mazar/Guerrero

White Widow x TO/PCT

White Widow x BO/85rks

SourOG x TO/PCT

SourOG x Mazar/Guerrero

SourOG x BO/85rks

SourOG x Cherry Bomb

Starkiller x CB

Rude boi x CB

Game changer x TO/PCT

Game changer x BO/85rks

Game changer x Guerrero

Game changer x Mazar/Guerrero

Game changer x Vietnam
Black/TO/Panama

Goji OG x BO/85rks

Yager x BO/85rks


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 28, 2018)

BOH smells like mangoes as I’m sitting here trimming it.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Nov 28, 2018)

Dawgfunk said:


> BOH smells like mangoes as I’m sitting here trimming it.


Can't wait for a full report...Sounding good already


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 29, 2018)

Here's my BOH smoke report, I had posted this elsewhere, so I'll post it here.

OK, I'm sold! I was impressed the whole season with BOH and the way it grew, I had 4 females and one male from the first test run, the 4 females expressed 4 individual phenotypes, #1 hybrid / Thai leaning, #2 heavy Thai leaning and was the fastest flowering(?), #3 Nl5 leaning and #4 with straight shoots (grew like a Skywalker OG) and medium size monkey claw buds. I kept clones of #2 and #4, both had the highest calyx to leaf ratio, covered in sugar with a nice creamy caramel scent and taste with some people saying lime yogurt. Now for the sell, I tested #2 BOH after a 3 week jar cure, wow I'm sold and still have a couple of month's before it's right. The other sell is my buddy that is one of the pickiest MoFos ever and he loves it, says it's as good as anything he has smoke in the last 5 years. A young man helped me trim bud last night and he had brought over some 3 Kings kush that was his favorite, it was really good with a great Lemon taste, but after we hit a few bong rips of BOH while we trimmed by the time he left the BOH was his new favorite, it was fun to watch his mind flip as he babbled not knowing what he was saying and kept forgetting what he was trying to say. I gave him a few for helping and he was really excited to go fuk with his buddies head. So, I'm sold and it looks like the biggest chunk of my runs going forward will be Gas's gear. True old school weed that I will miss no more, got a pretty good selection in house to play with, Gas's has done the hard part, now we just have to find our keepers.


----------



## yesum (Nov 29, 2018)

That is great Baqualin. BOH is strong stuff no doubt. NL5Hz is up next as I want more sativa effect. Guerrero is revegging. Guerrero is a strain I feel a non smoker could like. No noids in sight and positive all the way.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Nov 29, 2018)

Vietnam Black x The One / Panama. 
Day 42 since flip to flower. Smells like ripe melon.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Nov 29, 2018)

One x rks fluffy pheno. Smells like grandma’s house. Zinger! Leather, oranges mango, piney gas. Some damn brick weed! But ohh so dankkk!


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 30, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Vietnam Black x The One / Panama.
> Day 42 since flip to flower. Smells like ripe melon. View attachment 4240986


Man I'm glad you posted this, can't wait to see it finish and hear your smoke report, VB was the first weed I smoked in 70/71 and I have a bunch of these seeds from Gas. I plan to run some this spring outdoors, so thanks to you I get to see whats coming. Love what I see so far, great job!
Baq


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 30, 2018)

yesum said:


> That is great Baqualin. BOH is strong stuff no doubt. NL5Hz is up next as I want more sativa effect. Guerrero is revegging. Guerrero is a strain I feel a non smoker could like. No noids in sight and positive all the way.


Awesome! I'm excited to see what you do with the Nl#5/Haze. Did you see the new list / Poly list I posted, they've brought out tons of new stuff, I grabbed the Blue Zebra and Game Changer X TO X PK/ Choco Thai. FYI, keep running that Guerro, Gas said there's some pheno's that will make you hug a tree, said he culled that pheno because it was to much for most people, but should be able to find that pheno if you work it.
Best,
Baq


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 1, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Man I'm glad you posted this, can't wait to see it finish and hear your smoke report, VB was the first weed I smoked in 70/71 and I have a bunch of these seeds from Gas. I plan to run some this spring outdoors, so thanks to you I get to see whats coming. Love what I see so far, great job!
> Baq


Hey, thanks Baq! They sent this pack as a freebie when I ordered the 76 Guerrero. I couldn't wait to run them, so these were popped first! Only a few though. I started 3 seeds and all 3 were female. I was tight on space, so one was culled and I am still flowering the two others, one of which is what I pictured earlier. 
They have been very light feeders. I have a few different strains running and give them all pretty much the same water/feed. The VB's are the first to show signs of toxicity, that you can see by the dark green leaves, tip burn and some leaf curl. It is what it is. I will bring that down the next time I run them. 
I am flowering a clone from one of these ladies in another space, which I put into flower from rooted clone a few weeks ahead of the others. No veg, topping or training. It went from about an 8" clone to 32" at full flower, so stretch is about 4x. It grows a very nice single cola plant with a good bit of secondary branching and buds. Nice christmas tree shape and yield looks like it will be average to above average. No intersex traits that I have seen so far. Here are a couple pics of that one, at day 58 of bloom. I wish you all the luck friend, and hope you post yours when you run them!


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 2, 2018)

Spondylo Grow said:


> Hey, thanks Baq! They sent this pack as a freebie when I ordered the 76 Guerrero. I couldn't wait to run them, so these were popped first! Only a few though. I started 3 seeds and all 3 were female. I was tight on space, so one was culled and I am still flowering the two others, one of which is what I pictured earlier.
> They have been very light feeders. I have a few different strains running and give them all pretty much the same water/feed. The VB's are the first to show signs of toxicity, that you can see by the dark green leaves, tip burn and some leaf curl. It is what it is. I will bring that down the next time I run them.
> I am flowering a clone from one of these ladies in another space, which I put into flower from rooted clone a few weeks ahead of the others. No veg, topping or training. It went from about an 8" clone to 32" at full flower, so stretch is about 4x. It grows a very nice single cola plant with a good bit of secondary branching and buds. Nice christmas tree shape and yield looks like it will be average to above average. No intersex traits that I have seen so far. Here are a couple pics of that one, at day 58 of bloom. I wish you all the luck friend, and hope you post yours when you run them! View attachment 4241959 View attachment 4241960


Very nice thanks and yes I will be showing pictures, I will be running a few of them along with one of the Chocolate Thai crosses and Blue Zebra, first test runs with these to see how they do outdoors, bulk of the outdoor grow will be the BOH keeper form this year.
Baq


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 3, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> How many seeds typically come in a pack from Swami?


15+ in every pack and each order comes with a free whole pack. So like, 30+ total.


----------



## Spondylo Grow (Dec 4, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> each order comes with a free pack or each pack you buy? I bought 2 packs.. I happy either way but just curious..


That, I am not sure. Let us know.


----------



## ThermalRider (Dec 4, 2018)

One free pack per order ..


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 7, 2018)

UW x CF at 56

 

Getting close


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 8, 2018)

newgrow16 said:


> UW x CF at 56
> 
> View attachment 4245295
> 
> Getting close


Nice, what aromas does she have?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Dec 13, 2018)

That purple pheno yogi is dannnnnnnnnnk. Starting to smell like lavernder funk gas. Super stoney, behind the eyes and very smiley. Chunked up like pine cones but pretty fluffy still. One of my favorites this yr.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Dec 14, 2018)

nxsov180db said:


> Is the blue orca haze fluffy and not dence like hazes are known to be?


One of the BOH I did in the dep this yr was dense little nugs, ended up tasting and smelling dank cheezy and got you really stoned. She had wonky leaves and was super sqwatty. Purpley hues coming off her. The other was super big colas, fluffier end of things but red hairs and smelled like melons. I didn’t get a chance to let her finish but the smoke is still superb. No ceiling, both very potent.
 the first one. Denser pheno this is the melon flavor. Super dank, gonna run it in the dep next yr and see how she finishes. Lots of bud sites, stacked colas. Very oily.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 15, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Man I'm glad you posted this, can't wait to see it finish and hear your smoke report, VB was the first weed I smoked in 70/71 and I have a bunch of these seeds from Gas. I plan to run some this spring outdoors, so thanks to you I get to see whats coming. Love what I see so far, great job!
> Baq


Spring 1972 first smoke was from Vietnam, friend went to Des Moines Iowa and got it from returning soldiers, very green and almost psychedelic , not knowing anything different, I thought all pot was the same, came back to California and $10 lids, Vietnam cost $15. Lids not the same I learned.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 15, 2018)

Baqualin said:


> Nice, what aromas does she have?


First impression of terpene odor a couple of weeks ago was bubblegum! I was surprised, chopped her and smell is still sweet, trim smokes with a nice taste, hits behind eyes, bamm:

 

What did I do wrong, look at those nasty leaves.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year Everybody!! Gas and company should have their new forum up and running in the next couple of weeks, I'll post the link when it goes live!


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 3, 2019)

Swami cherry bomb feminized by Blue Orca Haze, accident with two nanners on boh, no sacks on this blue girl:


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 3, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Swami cherry bomb feminized by Blue Orca Haze, accident with two nanners on boh, no sacks on this blue girl:
> View attachment 4259315 View attachment 4259317
> View attachment 4259305


Sweet, can't wait for smoke report, I hit a CB X RKS / Mex with some BOH pollen and this makes me want to crack em!
Baq


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jan 3, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Swami cherry bomb feminized by Blue Orca Haze, accident with two nanners on boh, no sacks on this blue girl:
> View attachment 4259315 View attachment 4259317
> View attachment 4259305


Wow, what a beautiful lady! Foxy mama, how’s she smell?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jan 3, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Sweet, can't wait for smoke report, I hit a CB X RKS / Mex with some BOH pollen and this makes me want to crack em!
> Baq


I was just thinking the same thing. I have a buddy who ran and kept some amazing cb x rks genetics from the last season and this makes me wanna pop the rest of my boh now...


----------



## z.bud (Jan 4, 2019)

Just finished reading this thread
Amazing read! So much great info posted of Swami’s strains. Just wanted to pop in to say thank you all for posting such great info. Definitely buying BOH and a few other things from Swami because of this thread


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jan 16, 2019)

I wanna pull the trigger on the BOH, my problem is I started smoking and growing in 2013 in a non-legal state. My frame of reference for good pot is legit cut of blue dream a friend of mine who originally got me into growing had when he moved here from southern Oregon. That was good stuff. Closest I've come since that blue dream is a catpiss phenotype of cotton candy from delicious seeds that I got from a female bean. The entire grow me and my wife were checking the apartment because we thought our cat had sprayed. It was the plant. But I've never had something that was one hitter quitter and I've never had a high last longer than 2 hours. That would be my grail, long high and incredibly potent. I have never sold a gram in my life and don't give a fuck about bag appeal. I'm really skeptical but I wanna throw down on two packs and pheno hunt in a large area. I finally got my own place, and have more space.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 17, 2019)

NewtoMJ said:


> I wanna pull the trigger on the BOH, my problem is I started smoking and growing in 2013 in a non-legal state. My frame of reference for good pot is legit cut of blue dream a friend of mine who originally got me into growing had when he moved here from southern Oregon. That was good stuff. Closest I've come since that blue dream is a catpiss phenotype of cotton candy from delicious seeds that I got from a female bean. The entire grow me and my wife were checking the apartment because we thought our cat had sprayed. It was the plant. But I've never had something that was one hitter quitter and I've never had a high last longer than 2 hours. That would be my grail, long high and incredibly potent. I have never sold a gram in my life and don't give a fuck about bag appeal. I'm really skeptical but I wanna throw down on two packs and pheno hunt in a large area. I finally got my own place, and have more space.


You won't be sorry! BOH isn't a one hit wonder, you will feel the first hit, but the power creeps on you and you will be high for 3 to 4 hours and no ceiling if you keep puffing. Don't just look at BOH, there's some really kick ass stuff in his lineup.
Baq


----------



## NewtoMJ (Jan 17, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> You won't be sorry! BOH isn't a one hit wonder, you will feel the first hit, but the power creeps on you and you will be high for 3 to 4 hours and no ceiling if you keep puffing. Don't just look at BOH, there's some really kick ass stuff in his lineup.
> Baq


Oh yea, I've already decided on the mazar/gurrero x red Thai. I'm gonna f2 that one. The BOH i have seen a lot on but I've been fooled by hype before. When you look at pictures of the red Thai you can see that there is definitely O.G. Like structure, which from what i understand Thai is widely believed to be in the O.G. Lineage. Its gonna be definite fire.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 17, 2019)

NewtoMJ said:


> Oh yea, I've already decided on the mazar/gurrero x red Thai. I'm gonna f2 that one. The BOH i have seen a lot on but I've been fooled by hype before. When you look at pictures of the red Thai you can see that there is definitely O.G. Like structure, which from what i understand Thai is widely believed to be in the O.G. Lineage. Its gonna be definite fire.


I have the Bliss X Red Thai which is close to the BOH cross, the BOH version should be more trippy. No hype with BOH, it's the real deal and if you search there's some real head knockers in there. The Brown Dirt Chocolate Thai crosses Gas has made are something you need to look at too. The Mazar X Gurrero is heavy medicine, love that one!


----------



## yesum (Jan 17, 2019)

On the BOH it has real potency as I have all the strains to compare here in California. It is up there with any I would say. I have not continued with it as it was more indica leaning than what I wanted. I have a couple NLxHz from Swami going and hope they lean more sativa.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 24, 2019)

yesum said:


> On the BOH it has real potency as I have all the strains to compare here in California. It is up there with any I would say. I have not continued with it as it was more indica leaning than what I wanted. I have a couple NLxHz from Swami going and hope they lean more sativa.


I don't know if you've seen this yet, but it was just announced on IG that Gas and Snow High are going to do some collaborative work, this is beyond exciting news! I'm super stoked and sure you will be too.
Best,
Baq


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 25, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Sweet, can't wait for smoke report, I hit a CB X RKS / Mex with some BOH pollen and this makes me want to crack em!
> Baq


 
Here goes, smell is not extraordinary and under scope trichome's are spaced apart, but every time I fill a pipe fingers are covered in dry white kief. Calyx are blue/purple which I usually have associated with overdone plants. A mild and mellow smoke when inhaled.

Smoke is a sneaker, builds from back of eyes and wraps around, very clear headed though. More of an eye opener, the more I smoke the more I feel effects. I am really happy about results or just really happy.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 25, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> View attachment 4270906
> Here goes, smell is not extraordinary and under scope trichome's are spaced apart, but every time I fill a pipe fingers are covered in dry white kief. Calyx are blue/purple which I usually have associated with overdone plants. A mild and mellow smoke when inhaled.
> 
> Smoke is a sneaker, builds from back of eyes and wraps around, very clear headed though. More of an eye opener, the more I smoke the more I feel effects. I am really happy about results or just really happy.


Thanks, nice little Fox Tail!


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 27, 2019)

I have 8 BOH beans soaking in water for my next run. 

I also just hit my keeper Blackwater with some Nigerian Sunshine pollen. I may send a few of my NS BMR pheno through a hydro bubble bucket run just to see what these do when they get a harder push.

Goofing around and having fun doing it.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 28, 2019)

My keeper NS BMR pheno hit with NS pollen. The male NS had fuscia colored clusters so I imagine it is BMR leaning too.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 28, 2019)

gocha1900 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> have you had any negative experiences with them?
> 
> i ordered seeds from swami at black friday, i don't receive anything until now. when clarified my payment, they stopped responding on my emails, also blocked me in facebook messenger and removed from ''swami organic seeds'' group. I am disappointed I dont understand why they are doing this to me. about them, I heard only good


They recently removed their Facebook presence. Register on his website for the new forums there and they will make it right. You can also email Gas just like you did for your order. 
You can also ping him here at @Bringdemfya or DM through IG.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jan 28, 2019)

Four Vietnam x the one and two BOH in solo cups.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 29, 2019)

Hey errrbody. I just finished reading this thread for the 2nd time in a few days. Great stuff on here. What happened with @jimihendrix1 ? Wanted to see how all his grows were going. Crosses etc.? I just ordered some bo x rks, Nigerian Sunshine IBL, and nl5xhaze f6s. Will plant at least one pack soon after I receive them for the outdoor season. Thinking of growing the bo x rks first to do side by sides with the DLA5 and the Nature farmer Stonemason for the skunk section the grow.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 29, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Hey errrbody. I just finished reading this thread for the 2nd time in a few days. Great stuff on here. What happened with @jimihendrix1 ? Wanted to see how all his grows were going. Crosses etc.? I just ordered some bo x rks, Nigerian Sunshine IBL, and nl5xhaze f6s. Will plant at least one pack soon after I receive them for the outdoor season. Thinking of growing the bo x rks first to do side by sides with the DLA5 and the Nature farmer Stonemason for the skunk section the grow.


@jimihendrix1 seemed to fall off a cliff lately. I don't see many of his long, rambling posts around like before. 

I've grown out the Nigerian Sunshine, as you've like seen in this thread. The IBL is very stable and many phenos are of the BMR variety. It's an old school smoke. Good yield, smooth but not much of a remarkable taste, Golden crystals, purple calyxes, mellow smoke, 73 days. 

The trick is to find a pheno that tips to the Nigerian side. It's a little bit more special but rare. Maybe one of about 7-8 of my females showed it. 

I'm doing BOH next alongside with doing some crosses with a cool purple Nigerian Sunshine male I found.

Welcome aboard!


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 30, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> @jimihendrix1 seemed to fall off a cliff lately. I don't see many of his long, rambling posts around like before.
> 
> I've grown out the Nigerian Sunshine, as you've like seen in this thread. The IBL is very stable and many phenos are of the BMR variety. It's an old school smoke. Good yield, smooth but not much of a remarkable taste, Golden crystals, purple calyxes, mellow smoke, 73 days.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jedi. Seems like ole Jimi really has a passion for what he wants. Not many folks out there are after a specific thing. Maybe he found it and is in a state of perpetual nirvana. 

Yes, your pics and descriptions of Nigerian were part of the reason for going in that direction. Really cool looking! Also, there are a lot of military and ex-military near me so the PTSD healing aspect of this strain could be very helpful. 

Did you make any f2s? Keepers? What did you cross it with? Did the male dominate?


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 30, 2019)

The guy blocked me because I asked about talking to or at least a little bit about the soldier who gave him the heirloom Afghani he claims he got from an SF soldier. I liked his genetics, and even planned to buy some from him (which I cannot do while blocked) and the guy wants $150 per pack. I just thought that was really sketchy. The dude has good genetics, seemingly, but his orientation towards money over all else and shadily blocking people for asking questions about genetics has me somewhat put off. I definitely don’t think Swami is the proper title for this guy. I even offered to share Afghani, Indian, and Erbil, Kurdistan landraces I have coming from former interpreter friends of mine, some from the valley I fought in, which was one of, if not the most dangerous and inaccessible. He wasn’t even interested. Not trying to throw shade, but if I’m trying to make a purchase and I was just curious, I feel like he’s acting a little bitchy and a little like a prima donna. It’s unnecessary, at the least. I watch him bitch about customers on Instagram, too, though, so maybe that’s his demeanor. Would like to resolve. He didn’t even really respond, just blocked me.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 30, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Thanks Jedi. Seems like ole Jimi really has a passion for what he wants. Not many folks out there are after a specific thing. Maybe he found it and is in a state of perpetual nirvana.
> 
> Yes, your pics and descriptions of Nigerian were part of the reason for going in that direction. Really cool looking! Also, there are a lot of military and ex-military near me so the PTSD healing aspect of this strain could be very helpful.
> 
> Did you make any f2s? Keepers? What did you cross it with? Did the male dominate?


Yes, I have made F2's, most are gestating in my seed tent now. I have yet to run them yet so I cannot say the male dominates but will probably backcross a male back to the mom. Their pics are attached. With how purple the male got I would say it is also a BMR leaner. Gas said most in the IBL were BMR. I also have a Nigerian leaner but it has yet to be hit with pollen yet. 

I also hit my keeper of Bodega Bubblegum and Blackwater with it. I have a hunch the Blackwater x Nigerian will be a treat.

Mom
 

Dad


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 30, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Yes, I have made F2's, most are gestating in my seed tent now. I have yet to run them yet so I cannot say the male dominates but will probably backcross a male back to the mom. Their pics are attached. With how purple the male got I would say it is also a BMR leaner. Gas said most in the IBL were BMR. I also have a Nigerian leaner but it has yet to be hit with pollen yet.
> 
> I also hit my keeper of Bodega Bubblegum and Blackwater with it. I have a hunch the Blackwater x Nigerian will be a treat.
> 
> ...


Mom looks nice with that pink color. Yeah the dad is really purple! Tall thin looking from the pic. Never heard of the Bodega Bubblegum and I used to live near Bodega Bay lol. Blackwater pics I've seen from CC and they looked nice. On color alone that should be a cool cross. Would like to see how your f2s do.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 30, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Mom looks nice with that pink color. Yeah the dad is really purple! Tall thin looking from the pic. Never heard of the Bodega Bubblegum and I used to live near Bodega Bay lol. Blackwater pics I've seen from CC and they looked nice. On color alone that should be a cool cross. Would like to see how your f2s do.


That pic of the dad is deceiving as it is just one side branch that was sticking out. If you look in the background that is all him. 

Ha, yah nothing to do with Bodega Bay I suppose. I used to live in Sonoma County myself, although the SC in SCJedi is Santa Cruz, hence the Boardwalk avatar. I'm east of SacTown now.

The Bodega Bubblegum is from Greenpoint Seeds in CO. It is the Indiana cut of Bubblegum hit with a super dominant Stardawg. Really nothing special she was just in the tent.

Here are a couple of pics of my Mendo Purps pheno of the CC Blackwater
http://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/page-455#post-14716885 (first pic is F2 of NS)
http://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/page-452#post-14710505


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 30, 2019)

gocha1900 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> have you had any negative experiences with them?
> 
> i ordered seeds from swami at black friday, i don't receive anything until now. when clarified my payment, they stopped responding on my emails, also blocked me in facebook messenger and removed from ''swami organic seeds'' group. I am disappointed I dont understand why they are doing this to me. about them, I heard only good


What @SCJedi said. I've never had a problem with Gas, he's a straight up dude, one of the best I've ever dealt with and he wants you to grow his beans. My order from the Black Friday sale took longer than normal due to the volume of orders he received, just ordered last Wednesday and received the seeds yesterday. As SCJ said the FB page is gone and they've moved everything to the new website forum where you can learn from a lot of fine people in a private setting, loving it.
Best,
Baq


----------



## Mad Hamish (Jan 30, 2019)

Ah the guy flipped his nut at me also for a package of land race beans not making it there, been trying to get other ones there but no interest either. Forgive old hippies their eccentricities eh, kinda par for the course


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 30, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> The guy blocked me because I asked about talking to or at least a little bit about the soldier who gave him the heirloom Afghani he claims he got from an SF soldier. I liked his genetics, and even planned to buy some from him (which I cannot do while blocked) and the guy wants $150 per pack. I just thought that was really sketchy. The dude has good genetics, seemingly, but his orientation towards money over all else and shadily blocking people for asking questions about genetics has me somewhat put off. I definitely don’t think Swami is the proper title for this guy. I even offered to share Afghani, Indian, and Erbil, Kurdistan landraces I have coming from former interpreter friends of mine, some from the valley I fought in, which was one of, if not the most dangerous and inaccessible. He wasn’t even interested. Not trying to throw shade, but if I’m trying to make a purchase and I was just curious, I feel like he’s acting a little bitchy and a little like a prima donna. It’s unnecessary, at the least. I watch him bitch about customers on Instagram, too, though, so maybe that’s his demeanor. Would like to resolve. He didn’t even really respond, just blocked me.


????? there is no one titled Swami at Swami Organic seeds, sure you're not thinking of Swami Select, the guy that goes by Swami, wears all the white robes and is not a breeder. Gas charges a $100 for 15 to 17 seeds in a pack and gives you a freebie pack of 15 seeds per order (not testers, full packs from the seed list), no matter if you buy 1 pack or 5, don't really see how that's all about the money and good luck on getting a deal like that anywhere else for those genetics. Only time I've seen him charge more than $100 a pack is for some pre release special land races that he brought in. Gas has answered ever question I've ask him in detail about genetics, soil or anything. Only people I've seen him bitch about deserved it. I get my most all my beans from 5 breeders and he's one of the top ones. Also not familiar with any heirloom Afghani's in the shop other than the BOEL breedings and PNW stuff. He even made a mistake on my Black Friday order, sent one wrong item, I emailed him and he reshipped the whole order corrected including the freebies, so I'm sorry if I don't see it from my experiences.
Best,
Baq


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 30, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> That pic of the dad is deceiving as it is just one side branch that was sticking out. If you look in the background that is all him.
> 
> Ha, yah nothing to do with Bodega Bay I suppose. I used to live in Sonoma County myself, although the SC in SCJedi is Santa Cruz, hence the Boardwalk avatar. I'm east of SacTown now.
> 
> ...


Frosty looking plants! Good work. Just got my order in the mail. Bliss f2 freebies. Alright alright.

Just read the drama above. This was my first purchase from Swami Seed. I placed it early Monday morning and just received my order. Not sure how it even got here so fast actually. I paid for 3 packs of 15 seeds each and received 1pack with 20, 1 pack with 19, 1 pack with 18, and one free pack of 17 seeds. I'm a happy customer so far. If my bud turns out anything close to the guys above, I'll be a returning customer.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 30, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> ????? there is no one titled Swami at Swami Organic seeds, sure you're not thinking of Swami Select, the guy that goes by Swami, wears all the white robes and is not a breeder. Gas charges a $100 for 15 to 17 seeds in a pack and gives you a freebie pack of 15 seeds per order (not testers, full packs from the seed list), no matter if you buy 1 pack or 5, don't really see how that's all about the money and good luck on getting a deal like that anywhere else for those genetics. Only time I've seen him charge more than $100 a pack is for some pre release special land races that he brought in. Gas has answered ever question I've ask him in detail about genetics, soil or anything. Only people I've seen him bitch about deserved it. I get my most all my beans from 5 breeders and he's one of the top ones. Also not familiar with any heirloom Afghani's in the shop other than the BOEL breedings and PNW stuff. He even made a mistake on my Black Friday order, sent one wrong item, I emailed him and he reshipped the whole order corrected including the freebies, so I'm sorry if I don't see it from my experiences.
> Best,
> Baq


I’m talking about whoever runs the Instagram. They blocked me after a question. Would still like to order if you’d unblock me. I was originally going to check out the pure Acapulco/Guerrero Gold and the Afghan obtained from the SF soldier in Kabul, which is the only place I can really call a city in Afghanistan. He called the strain “Talk of Kabul.” Never been there, though; I was too busy actually doing shit out in the tribal lands of Wardak. In any case, whether what he said was bullshit or not, I would like to be unblocked so I can make a purchase and so we don’t have to do dumb shit like this on a public forum. Can’t message if I’m blocked.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maidan_Wardak_Province


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 30, 2019)

Again, I don’t fully know what’s going on, because I was openly supporting the guy based on photos and reviews. Getting blocked caught me off guard. But thinking about the source story also raised a few questions. In any case, if I am talking to the same entity, could you unblock me so we can discuss this in a more private setting?


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 30, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> Again, I don’t fully know what’s going on, because I was openly supporting the guy based on photos and reviews. Getting blocked caught me off guard. But thinking about the source story also raised a few questions. In any case, if I am talking to the same entity, could you unblock me so we can discuss this in a more private setting?


PM Sent


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 30, 2019)

[email protected] shoot him an email to request an active list and link to pay/order, that's it and he will send you the active list and instructions. 
The Talk of Kabul was a past Bodhi release, don't know much about it or if it's the same seeds, I'm satty dom. The only Acapulco Gold I've seen Gas write about he said that he thinks he was told wrong and doesn't think it's legit but a Colombian. This is just what I've read, I don't know him personally, just done business with Gas for 1 1/2 years with no problems, if anything he's been over generous and what I've grown so far is fire, BOH at the end of the day is my go to smoke.
Best,
Baq


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 30, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> [email protected] shoot him an email to request an active list and link to pay/order, that's it and he will send you the active list and instructions.
> The Talk of Kabul was a past Bodhi release, don't know much about it or if it's the same seeds, I'm satty dom. The only Acapulco Gold I've seen Gas write about he said that he thinks he was told wrong and doesn't think it's legit but a Colombian. This is just what I've read, I don't know him personally, just done business with Gas for 1 1/2 years with no problems, if anything he's been over generous and what I've grown so far is fire, BOH at the end of the day is my go to smoke.
> Best,
> Baq


Emphasis on over-generous. I had a few BOH seeds get squished and he sent replacements right away. The one limited release I hate I missed was the pure Blue Highland Thai that he posted for sale on the FB group. I seem to recall that it is allegedly the same cut that was used for DJ Shorts Blueberry.


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 30, 2019)

All I’m saying is, the guy said $150 a pack, which I had initially accepted, but I had a kid and I flaked on him twice. I asked him if he could put me in touch with the Afghanistan vet it came from because I missed the taste of real Afghan landrace. He just blocked me. Not trying to trash anyone, but I’m a pretty hypervigilant person, and I was both annoyed and concerned about how abrupt he cut me off. I try to respect people; if he would have just been like “I really can’t help you,” I get it, but I just asked a question, from my heart.


----------



## ky farmer (Jan 30, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> All I’m saying is, the guy said $150 a pack, which I had initially accepted, but I had a kid and I flaked on him twice. I asked him if he could put me in touch with the Afghanistan vet it came from because I missed the taste of real Afghan landrace. He just blocked me.


I don't blame him for blocking ANY ONE that ask for the info of how to get ahold of a friend that you don't even know.Why would any one even ask a question like that??


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Jan 30, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I don't blame him for blocking ANY ONE that ask for the info of how to get ahold of a friend that you don't even know.Why would any one even ask a question like that??


It wasn’t about the source, it was about the strain. I was skeptical of the story, and I was asking if he could source pure Afghan landrace for me, or put me in touch with someone who could. I said I was a vet, with a strong olfactory memory craving for real Afghani landrace Cannabis. I said if he knew the vet that had sourced it, that I would share my seed stock, and that another vet would understand where I was coming from, something you guys will never understand if you’ve never experienced military service, particularly in a combat arms capacity. I was hoping the vet would understand my drive behind the search, heart to heart. 

There’s also only one period I can think of that Kabul was any sort of dangerous (relatively; bombs go off sporadically all the time, killing scores of people at once, but it’s not like finding 60+ IEDs in 4 days) that SF might have been involved in any serious capacity, and that was during the days of the invasion and Operation Anaconda and stuff. Kabul’s definitely not an agricultural area, though, it is more metropolitan. I was just curious if the story was legit.

My point was more to relate to you that Kabul isn’t really looked at typically as an uncontrolled area, and that hearing a story about an SF guy pulling some combat mission in Kabul should raise eyebrows. It’s not really considered a hot zone where SF regularly pulled missions or concentrated their efforts in any recent large capacity. I do wish I could have maybe visited, though.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 30, 2019)

Olive Drab Green said:


> It wasn’t about the source, it was about the strain. I was skeptical of the story, and I was asking if he could source pure Afghan landrace for me, or put me in touch with someone who could. I said I was a vet, with a strong olfactory memory craving for real Afghani landrace Cannabis.


Sannie's Seeds, Black Afghani by Underground Seed Collective, It's the real deal, so is his Ouzbeckistan and all his Land races. I've been doing business with Sannie's since 2011, only overseas seller I will use. It's a small collection of Breeders and all their cultivars are stable, he helped Prof. P / Dynasty get his beans popular over there, they have a pretty good relationship and he is one of the breeders in the collective. I put Sannie's right up there with Swami's and Bodhi.

Hats off to you sir, I have a son 1st sgt. Airborne civil affairs 3 years from having 20, Iraq 3 times, Afghanistan 3 times and is on 2nd tour in Syria as we speak embedded with SF and Kurd SF, village stabilization.
Baq


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 31, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Sannie's Seeds, Black Afghani by Underground Seed Collective, It's the real deal, so is his Ouzbeckistan and all his Land races. I've been doing business with Sannie's since 2011, only overseas seller I will use. It's a small collection of Breeders and all their cultivars are stable, he helped Prof. P / Dynasty get his beans popular over there, they have a pretty good relationship and he is one of the breeders in the collective. I put Sannie's right up there with Swami's and Bodhi.
> 
> Hats off to you sir, I have a son 1st sgt. Airborne civil affairs 3 years from having 20, Iraq 3 times, Afghanistan 3 times and is on 2nd tour in Syria as we speak embedded with SF and Kurd SF, village stabilization.
> Baq


Thanks for the tip about Sannie's. I'd buy more seeds from Gas if he made his landraces available for me to use in my own projects.


----------



## Baqualin (Jan 31, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Thanks for the tip about Sannie's. I'd buy more seeds from Gas if he made his landraces available for me to use in my own projects.


Available in the USA the legit land races for breeding, Snow High Seeds, he's the man. Gas and Snow High are going to work together on some projects, but for straight land races, Snow High. Snow and Sannie's would be my choices. Do you like Satty's or Indica's or both?
Baq


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 31, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Available in the USA the legit land races for breeding, Snow High Seeds, he's the man. Gas and Snow High are going to work together on some projects, but for straight land races, Snow High. Snow and Sannie's would be my choices. Do you like Satty's or Indica's or both?
> Baq


Both but I don't need an 18 week sativa like I saw listed on Sannies site. Looks like Snow only has two listed at the moment. Nevermind, I see them at http://genetixgenius.com


----------



## poop soup (Feb 5, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> ????? there is no one titled Swami at Swami Organic seeds, sure you're not thinking of Swami Select, the guy that goes by Swami, wears all the white robes and is not a breeder. Gas charges a $100 for 15 to 17 seeds in a pack and gives you a freebie pack of 15 seeds per order (not testers, full packs from the seed list), no matter if you buy 1 pack or 5, don't really see how that's all about the money and good luck on getting a deal like that anywhere else for those genetics. Only time I've seen him charge more than $100 a pack is for some pre release special land races that he brought in. Gas has answered ever question I've ask him in detail about genetics, soil or anything. Only people I've seen him bitch about deserved it. I get my most all my beans from 5 breeders and he's one of the top ones. Also not familiar with any heirloom Afghani's in the shop other than the BOEL breedings and PNW stuff. He even made a mistake on my Black Friday order, sent one wrong item, I emailed him and he reshipped the whole order corrected including the freebies, so I'm sorry if I don't see it from my experiences.
> Best,
> Baq


Does the freebie offer mean buy one get one free? If I buy two packs will I get two freebies? Thanks.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 6, 2019)

poop soup said:


> Does the freebie offer mean buy one get one free? If I buy two packs will I get two freebies? Thanks.


No, it is one freebie per order. Either way Gas is very generous!


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 6, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Available in the USA the legit land races for breeding, Snow High Seeds, he's the man. Gas and Snow High are going to work together on some projects, but for straight land races, Snow High. Snow and Sannie's would be my choices. Do you like Satty's or Indica's or both?
> Baq


Hey Baq off topic a bit I know but do you have any experience with RealSeedCompany genetics?

Back on topic...just soaked some BOxRKS last night. Really looking forward running my first Swami gear.


----------



## CanadianDank (Feb 6, 2019)

Im gunna purchase a pack of swami next time I'm flush. Seen some great gear on this thread although I haven't read through the whole thing yet.
What are some of their more popular strains? Not looking for anything in particular but I'd love to hear what you guys who have grown a few of their strains have to say.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 6, 2019)

CanadianDank said:


> Im gunna purchase a pack of swami next time I'm flush. Seen some great gear on this thread although I haven't read through the whole thing yet.
> What are some of their more popular strains? Not looking for anything in particular but I'd love to hear what you guys who have grown a few of their strains have to say.


I think that I have seen people saying a lot of good things about Bliss and Blue Orca Haze. I just popped 8 seeds of BOH but only 3 of them have surfaced and the other sprouts rotted in my moist peat-based LOS. I should have let them get a little longer and stronger.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 6, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Hey Baq off topic a bit I know but do you have any experience with RealSeedCompany genetics?
> 
> Back on topic...just soaked some BOxRKS last night. Really looking forward running my first Swami gear.


In the cross you posted BOxRKS……...Does that RKS stand for ROAD KILL SKUNK,,??...If so where did they get the RKS seeds at OR Clone has some one came out with seeds or plants of the REAL OLD RKS??


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 6, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> In the cross you posted BOxRKS……...Does that RKS stand for ROAD KILL SKUNK,,??...If so where did they get the RKS seeds at OR Clone has some one came out with seeds or plants of the REAL OLD RKS??


You'd have to ping Gas and ask about his RKS, but yes, it is road kill skunk.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 6, 2019)

Nigerian Sunshine BMR leaner hit with NS pollen for F2's. She is at day 63 and is beginning to foxtail a little. I'll let her go another week or more to make sure all of her seeds ripen. I hit a few other strains with the NS pollen too.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Nigerian Sunshine BMR leaner hit with NS pollen for F2's. She is at day 63 and is beginning to foxtail a little. I'll let her go another week or more to make sure all of her seeds ripen. I hit a few other strains with the NS pollen too.
> 
> View attachment 4277931


Looking really nice Jedi! I was planning to pop the nl5xhaze next but your Nigerians have me giving pause. Might have to grow them out this season too! 

What's the smell like on them? Frost on the nugs?


----------



## DankTankerous (Feb 7, 2019)

Is this thread about Swami Organic Seeds or Swami Select?


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 7, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Looking really nice Jedi! I was planning to pop the nl5xhaze next but your Nigerians have me giving pause. Might have to grow them out this season too!
> 
> What's the smell like on them? Frost on the nugs?


This is a unique plant. If you roll back to post #217 Gas describes it best.



Bringdemfya said:


> Nigerian Sunshine *....A worked IBL line. Flowering periods from 55 to 65 with average to high yields. Veterans like this one for PTSD relief. Mid-range potency with interesting effect. Can be hashy.*


I have taken it out to 63-70. Its trich heads never really do what you would expect them too. It *IS NOT* a gooey, sticky, dank weed. The aroma is very underwhelming but maybe more musk or incense and the yield is on the lower end of heavy. I think that my buddy that has clones is pulling about 4oz off each 5g bucket. The pic above in the Blue Moon Rocks pheno which I prefer but we do have a Nigerian leaner which is much more of a sativa. It is a nice daytime smoke. Still, a mellow one by a long shot.

The smoke is very mid-range and does wonders for my very high anxiety. While my PTSD has subsided quite a bit in the 9 years that I have had it I imagine that it works very well for that too. It's naturally calming high.

While the plant above looks like it did well, and better than the others in the tent, this is a seed crop tent so I did minimal to them other than keep them healthy. You can scroll back through this thread and see what it looks like when you give it a long hug. I have posted pics of it both inside and out.



DankTankerous said:


> Is this thread about Swami Organic Seeds or Swami Select?


*Swami Organic Seeds*


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 7, 2019)

IF he has RKS SEEDS Why don't he sell them and get RICH.I will tell you why he DONT HAVE THE REAL RKS.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 7, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> IF he has RKS SEEDS Why don't he sell them and get RICH.I will tell you why he DONT HAVE THE REAL RKS.


Gotta keep poppin beans w the rks in it! It’ll show up somewhere. I’m gonna keep hoping it is...he said somewhere that it was the old rks from humboldt, it got sent down to mexico and sent back as an ibl. I’m guessing that’s the one he’s working with.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 7, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Gotta keep poppin beans w the rks in it! It’ll show up somewhere. I’m gonna keep hoping it is...he said somewhere that it was the old rks from humboldt, it got sent down to mexico and sent back as an ibl. I’m guessing that’s the one he’s working with.


From post #217: http://www.rollitup.org/t/swami-seeds.843428/page-11#post-13975370

"The 85 roadkill skunk x Mexican line is just that...a 32 year old Roadkill Skunk from Humboldt that was brought to the Michoacan area of Mexico in 1985...and thus hybridized to a local type then...and ran as an IBL for that long by the local natives. We just got the seeds and did a few simple selections from the few we had. We found a good male and a couple rather interesting females. Need to crack more seeds in the spring to see if we can really find worthy skunky phenos for breeding out the line here in the US. This is why I immediately hit The One,Blue Orca,and Cherry Bomb with the fat male. Simply because I believe those older unmolested gentics have the best chance at pulling that stank out in the subsequent F1's that are available now. The Mexican is/was no doubt a local favored farmed drug line. The actual region in which these were IBL's for 30 years is the Uruapan highland region."

I had a conversation with him about this offline because my current wife was born in a cave on her family's mota/opium ranch in Urapuan where she lived until she was two. The ranch is still in the family.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 8, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> This is a unique plant. If you roll back to post #217 Gas describes it best.
> 
> I have taken it out to 63-70. Its trich heads never really do what you would expect them too. It *IS NOT* a gooey, sticky, dank weed. The aroma is very underwhelming but maybe more musk or incense and the yield is on the lower end of heavy. I think that my buddy that has clones is pulling about 4oz off each 5g bucket. The pic above in the Blue Moon Rocks pheno which I prefer but we do have a Nigerian leaner which is much more of a sativa. It is a nice daytime smoke. Still, a mellow one by a long shot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Jedi! I've read this thread 2x now it's just hard for me to store all the info in my weed brain lol. I'll probably have to read it another 3x  Nigerian Sunshine sounds like it could do well as a hash plant.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 8, 2019)

"I hate growing in dirt, fuck that shit"


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 8, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> "I hate growing in dirt, fuck that shit"


We’ve got some snow rolling in and then i’m gonna get my soil sent off to get it tested, then pass it off to build a soil to see what i can get to have these babies rockin this year! Gonna plant in a deep bed and then hopefully do a cpl big ass pots for full sun. But yea jedi, dirt sucks.  I want to grow and smoke coco!! I’ve got these pvc pipes that i wanna flush chemmys through and all i have to do is bust my ass and make sure she’s got the whole line because she can’t pump out 3lbs a light without it! Mmmmmm
Mmmmm tastes like that gorgeous strain we smoked the other day from the dispensary. And the other day, and the other day, and the other day...almost flat. And it was only 4 bucks a gram! Mann, dirt does suck. Ive been rollin in this dirtpile and people been yellin boyyy, you smell like shit! I say yep, i’m sure i do, but i really think you should turn around and smell those flowers behind you, because the winds just shifted and I think that’s what you’re smelling! Sure enough...that one rks denser pheno had an astringent bite to it with some funky shitsmells to it. Same with the first mutant blue orca haze. Stout, dense nugs and smells like shit and cheese in the jar now. But all that shit is gonna be shop status in my new hydro setup. 4 n a half p’s a light


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 8, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> We’ve got some snow rolling in and then i’m gonna get my soil sent off to get it tested, then pass it off to build a soil to see what i can get to have these babies rockin this year! Gonna plant in a deep bed and then hopefully do a cpl big ass pots for full sun. But yea jedi, dirt sucks.  I want to grow and smoke coco!! I’ve got these pvc pipes that i wanna flush chemmys through and all i have to do is bust my ass and make sure she’s got the whole line because she can’t pump out 3lbs a light without it! Mmmmmm
> Mmmmm tastes like that gorgeous strain we smoked the other day from the dispensary. And the other day, and the other day, and the other day...almost flat. And it was only 4 bucks a gram! Mann, dirt does suck. Ive been rollin in this dirtpile and people been yellin boyyy, you smell like shit! I say yep, i’m sure i do, but i really think you should turn around and smell those flowers behind you, because the winds just shifted and I think that’s what you’re smelling! Sure enough...that one rks denser pheno had an astringent bite to it with some funky shitsmells to it. Same with the first mutant blue orca haze. Stout, dense nugs and smells like shit and cheese in the jar now. But all that shit is gonna be shop status in my new hydro setup. 4 n a half p’s a light



That post was actually meant for the Hiesen Beans thread. He said that in one of his video updates.

Ironically, all of my [growing] plants are in LOS. I also have six 30g pots in the back that are LOS that I will re-use this Spring. 

I do have some clones in bubble buckets but they are failing miserably right now due to cold temps. My LOS solo cups are all stunted and really need to be on a heat mat. While our temps are not dipping badly like other parts of the country I do grow in my garage and high 40's and low 50's is enough to stunt any plants growth.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 8, 2019)

I’ve been noticing slowed growth on my moms cuz of the cold...not a lot of heat circulating thru this house I’m in, but everything is still happy it seems. Gonna try another run of the blue orca haze mom i have (she seemed like she couldve gone 80 days plus, maybe less from cutting?)but I think I’m gonna just flip the yogi cut i kept...she has been pretty far behind all my other ladies but she is definitely from a line of winners. Gonna give her another couple weeks to see what she does before I decide. Gotta pop the rest!!!!! I have a feeling there’s gonna be some winners in the blue orca haze. Need to decide what to pop!!!


----------



## rollinfunk (Feb 8, 2019)

Occasionally Bodhi will drop some pure sativas. You have to pay attention to his supernatural selections. His full sativas are normally smaller batches

Edit: wrong thread. stoned. I think swami has his stuff down. Would love to hear some recs from him.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 8, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> From post #217: http://www.rollitup.org/t/swami-seeds.843428/page-11#post-13975370
> 
> "The 85 roadkill skunk x Mexican line is just that...a 32 year old Roadkill Skunk from Humboldt that was brought to the Michoacan area of Mexico in 1985...and thus hybridized to a local type then...and ran as an IBL for that long by the local natives. We just got the seeds and did a few simple selections from the few we had. We found a good male and a couple rather interesting females. Need to crack more seeds in the spring to see if we can really find worthy skunky phenos for breeding out the line here in the US. This is why I immediately hit The One,Blue Orca,and Cherry Bomb with the fat male. Simply because I believe those older unmolested gentics have the best chance at pulling that stank out in the subsequent F1's that are available now. The Mexican is/was no doubt a local favored farmed drug line. The actual region in which these were IBL's for 30 years is the Uruapan highland region."
> 
> I had a conversation with him about this offline because my current wife was born in a cave on her family's mota/opium ranch in Urapuan where she lived until she was two. The ranch is still in the family.


When and if you ever get the old rks beans then I will buy some.thanks for the info.I got some of the best Mexican beans you can grow brought strait to me by friends that live and was also orn in mexico its the light green buds after its grown and its the best Mexican I ever sean or growed.not many people can get the beans I got from mexico for I have knowen them people for years and money can not buy there beans but they gave me the beans.yes I would let some go.


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 10, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> IF he has RKS SEEDS Why don't he sell them and get RICH.I will tell you why he DONT HAVE THE REAL RKS.


In case you didn't see it is the 85 RKS, but was taken to Mexico 25 years ago and crossed with a Mex strain in the uruapan michoacan region and was recently brought back, so it is the real deal genetics wise you just have to hunt, Gas has crossed it with select cultivars that he thinks might have the best chance of bringing it out. Grew out some of the CB X RKS / Uruapan outdoors this past season here in central Ky and it was a huge old school plant super hardy, showed the red pistils from the CB and had a intense rotten fruit smell which tells me it's in there somewhere if you look, the high was very close to the old RKS buzz up with some body. I do hear that there's still some old growers in Eastern Kentucky that still have seeds from the original, but I have not found them yet and probably won't now since I'm moving to Colorado. But you can, it's still here if you can find the right people. Was hoping to meet you someday, but looks like I'm headed west, been here 65 years and love it, but I'm tired of looking over my shoulder, I will probably come back home once the laws change
Baq


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 10, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Hey Baq off topic a bit I know but do you have any experience with RealSeedCompany genetics?
> 
> Back on topic...just soaked some BOxRKS last night. Really looking forward running my first Swami gear.


No I have not, mostly Gas's, Sannie's / his group of breeders, Dynasty and Bodhi, I have added Snowhigh and Useful seeds to my main mix of breeders I use, both make excellent beans.
Baq


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 10, 2019)

Here's my keeper BOH, this cutting rooted in 6 days from late bud, old schools genes that I will put up with any modern poly.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 10, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> In case you didn't see it is the 85 RKS, but was taken to Mexico 25 years ago and crossed with a Mex strain in the uruapan michoacan region and was recently brought back, so it is the real deal genetics wise you just have to hunt, Gas has crossed it with select cultivars that he thinks might have the best chance of bringing it out. Grew out some of the CB X RKS / Uruapan outdoors this past season here in central Ky and it was a huge old school plant super hardy, showed the red pistils from the CB and had a intense rotten fruit smell which tells me it's in there somewhere if you look, the high was very close to the old RKS buzz up with some body. I do hear that there's still some old growers in Eastern Kentucky that still have seeds from the original, but I have not found them yet and probably won't now since I'm moving to Colorado. But you can, it's still here if you can find the right people. Was hoping to meet you someday, but looks like I'm headed west, been here 65 years and love it, but I'm tired of looking over my shoulder, I will probably come back home once the laws change
> Baq


IF ROCKY ADKINS WINS FOR GOVENER next election WE WILL HAVE LEGAL WEED TO GROW IN KY,,THATS A TRUE FACT.If he wins get your ass back home..Yes I have heard that the old real rkc is in a friends hands but its hard as hell for me and him to get togeather with out being sean togeather and WE CAN NO LONGER be sean even talking to geather for some reason some say we are still having eyes on us.Hope you do well where ever you go,there is no place like home or I would have left here years ago.YOU will be back and when you get back post on here and we will get togeather some day.keep your dick wet and your back dry lol lol


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 10, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> In case you didn't see it is the 85 RKS, but was taken to Mexico 25 years ago and crossed with a Mex strain in the uruapan michoacan region and was recently brought back, so it is the real deal genetics wise you just have to hunt, Gas has crossed it with select cultivars that he thinks might have the best chance of bringing it out. Grew out some of the CB X RKS / Uruapan outdoors this past season here in central Ky and it was a huge old school plant super hardy, showed the red pistils from the CB and had a intense rotten fruit smell which tells me it's in there somewhere if you look, the high was very close to the old RKS buzz up with some body. I do hear that there's still some old growers in Eastern Kentucky that still have seeds from the original, but I have not found them yet and probably won't now since I'm moving to Colorado. But you can, it's still here if you can find the right people. Was hoping to meet you someday, but looks like I'm headed west, been here 65 years and love it, but I'm tired of looking over my shoulder, I will probably come back home once the laws change
> Baq


When you get to the place your moving let me know just in cass I ever come to the state your moving to,ky


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 10, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> When you get to the place your moving let me know just in cass I ever come to the state your moving to,ky


You got it. I will be showing more grows on this thread once I get there, shut down until, so I'll be easy to get in touch with. There's other's like us out there, I'm already networked with them and all the old time big name breeders from the PNW and Cali (lots of them in CO. now) are well aware of us Kentucky boys, some have cuts from here, really surprised me in a way till I thought about it. There where a couple guys from outside the Louisville area that went out to Denver a few years ago and won 1st place best Indica at the Cannabis Cup, I have the article somewhere, anyway we're well received in CO.!
Best,
Baq


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 11, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> You got it. I will be showing more grows on this thread once I get there, shut down until, so I'll be easy to get in touch with. There's other's like us out there, I'm already networked with them and all the old time big name breeders from the PNW and Cali (lots of them in CO. now) are well aware of us Kentucky boys, some have cuts from here, really surprised me in a way till I thought about it. There where a couple guys from outside the Louisville area that went out to Denver a few years ago and won 1st place best Indica at the Cannabis Cup, I have the article somewhere, anyway we're well received in CO.!
> Best,
> Baq


IF you find any good INDICA beans out there please let me know for that's my true love.Iam going to be growing a lot of the old g-13 this year outdoors.i have 4 growing indoors of the g-13 now and going to makes seeds with all 4 to get plenty beans for this summers grow..happy growing.iam out of here for a few houres.If I get a lot of the g-13 fem, beans made I can give you some.ky


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 12, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> IF you find any good INDICA beans out there please let me know for that's my true love.Iam going to be growing a lot of the old g-13 this year outdoors.i have 4 growing indoors of the g-13 now and going to makes seeds with all 4 to get plenty beans for this summers grow..happy growing.iam out of here for a few houres.If I get a lot of the g-13 fem, beans made I can give you some.ky


Will do, I have in my Vault Black Afghani and Uzbekistan landrace's and will probably make F2's eventually. FYI Gas is coming out with a G13 cross, Airborne G13 X Pacific G13, I think he's going to call it Pacific Air.
Bad


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 12, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Both but I don't need an 18 week sativa like I saw listed on Sannies site. Looks like Snow only has two listed at the moment. Nevermind, I see them at http://genetixgenius.com


Seed Cellar has the best selection and pricing regarding Snow High Seeds, they only sell and ship to a legal state med / rec., but their selection is awesome and 10 packs available instead of just 5 packs.
Baq


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Will do, I have in my Vault Black Afghani and Uzbekistan landrace's and will probably make F2's eventually. FYI Gas is coming out with a G13 cross, Airborne G13 X Pacific G13, I think he's going to call it Pacific Air.
> Bad


If you make any seeds of that black Afghani I sure would love to have a few,Afghan is my favorate and the old g-13..hopfuley I can give you some pure g-13 seeds after this summer but they will be fem, seeds for they are no mail plants ever in the old g-13.witch you knew that any way.if I get a good seed crop off that iam growing out now I mite can give you some in time to grow this summer,i just got to wait and see how it turns out,for this is my first time growing indoor weed,this is a seed crop only so I can get the g13 seeds needed to grow this summer.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 12, 2019)

Last afghani seeds I oreded where not afghan they where more stuvea but grew dam big plants,one plant I got 8 and a half pounds off of it.hope you can read my bad spelling.


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 12, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> Last afghani seeds I oreded where not afghan they where more stuvea but grew dam big plants,one plant I got 8 and a half pounds off of it.hope you can read my bad spelling.


I will make seeds of the BA and I plan to use it for breeding in some of my projects, but it will be awhile I already have my grow planned out for this next year and probably won't get to it until next winter. Thanks for the offer regarding the G13's, but take your time, no rush, it would be a couple years before I could get to them, I'm on the land race and Land race X modern polyhybrids kick and I have a bunch of land race and modern classic's to go through and select to work, I'm old and figure I might as well play till the end, I will leave the results with my son. Once I get moved and rolling I'll have some stuff for you to play with, need a tester back home in case I decide to come back after the laws change.
Baq

Oh, I don't know what generation your from, but do you remember the Burmese that was grown in Ky between 82 and 84. If you do that was to this day some of the most powerful weed I ever smoked, straight up Indica.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 13, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> I will make seeds of the BA and I plan to use it for breeding in some of my projects, but it will be awhile I already have my grow planned out for this next year and probably won't get to it until next winter. Thanks for the offer regarding the G13's, but take your time, no rush, it would be a couple years before I could get to them, I'm on the land race and Land race X modern polyhybrids kick and I have a bunch of land race and modern classic's to go through and select to work, I'm old and figure I might as well play till the end, I will leave the results with my son. Once I get moved and rolling I'll have some stuff for you to play with, need a tester back home in case I decide to come back after the laws change.
> Baq
> 
> Oh, I don't know what generation your from, but do you remember the Burmese that was grown in Ky between 82 and 84. If you do that was to this day some of the most powerful weed I ever smoked, straight up Indica.


Those BA's on Sannies do look cool. I'm only 38 and not from KY, but I saw Coastal had the Burmese IBL seeds available a couple months ago. Did you scoop any of those up?

How have your landrace x polys turned out so far?

Anyone here have a link to the REAL story of G13? I only remember the stories of G13 and that it was some strain created by the government. Not sure if it was the same stuff grown for the old school cannabis patients that used to get joints in a tin can. Saw an article on that probably in the late 90's in High Times I think.

EDIT: I just had a theory pop up after a bong rip....my guess is G13 is really a GMO strain created by M-nsanto. After reading that M-nsanto recently created a GMO cannabis plant, I'm guessing they did this a long time ago with a blessing from the government. G13 was their trojan horse and when cannabis becomes legal, they'll patent it and then sue everyone selling plants with g13 genetics. I kid, but there's a 35.2353% chance I'm right here.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 13, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> I will make seeds of the BA and I plan to use it for breeding in some of my projects, but it will be awhile I already have my grow planned out for this next year and probably won't get to it until next winter. Thanks for the offer regarding the G13's, but take your time, no rush, it would be a couple years before I could get to them, I'm on the land race and Land race X modern polyhybrids kick and I have a bunch of land race and modern classic's to go through and select to work, I'm old and figure I might as well play till the end, I will leave the results with my son. Once I get moved and rolling I'll have some stuff for you to play with, need a tester back home in case I decide to come back after the laws change.
> Baq
> 
> Oh, I don't know what generation your from, but do you remember the Burmese that was grown in Ky between 82 and 84. If you do that was to this day some of the most powerful weed I ever smoked, straight up Indica.


I rember but can not for the life of me rember what it was like my dam memory is shot.hell yes I would be glad to be a tester for you any summer you like.I started growing around 1976 and have the love for growing now as I did then.Indica has and will always be my love.


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 18, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> When and if you ever get the old rks beans then I will buy some.thanks for the info.I got some of the best Mexican beans you can grow brought strait to me by friends that live and was also orn in mexico its the light green buds after its grown and its the best Mexican I ever sean or growed.not many people can get the beans I got from mexico for I have knowen them people for years and money can not buy there beans but they gave me the beans.yes I would let some go.


How ya doing KY farmer, Id love to do some bartering with you for seeds. 
I have alot of real good new day genetics but I want something from the old days, and Id love to try those Mexicans you got. I also have s cpl of my own strains in the works.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 18, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> How ya doing KY farmer, Id love to do some bartering with you for seeds.
> I have alot of real good new day genetics but I want something from the old days, and Id love to try those Mexicans you got. I also have s cpl of my own strains in the works.


I will get them out of storage befor long.send me a pm in a few weeks and I will help you out.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 19, 2019)

I have had my Nigerian Sunshine curing with a Boveda 62. I pulled a piece out today and broke the tip off to smoke. I took some pics of what it looks like. 

It has nice bag appeal and a very mellow, but scalable smoke. It has a lower, non-crippling high but can keep smoking for added effects. It is NOT high on flavors that are currently popular. There is no berry, fruity, lemon, fuel crap. The aroma is earthy, with a mildly pungent musk. Maybe an incense like forest wood.

Golden on the outside with fuschia on the inside. 

This is what it looks like:
 

Here is the same piece split in two.
 

 

Lightly ground:


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 19, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have had my Nigerian Sunshine curing with a Boveda 62. I pulled a piece out today and broke the tip off to smoke. I took some pics of what it looks like.
> 
> It has nice bag appeal and a very mellow, but scalable smoke. It has a lower, non-crippling high but can keep smoking for added effects. It is NOT high on flavors that are currently popular. There is no berry, fruity, lemon, fuel crap. The aroma is earthy, with a mildly pungent musk. Maybe an incense like forest wood.
> 
> ...


looks dam good and I bet you will like it and I bet I would as well.lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 20, 2019)

Well made my order from swami today, got the 76 peace corps Panama red and Mazar I sharif X Guerrero IBL cant wait.
Also cant wait to see the freebies they sent! Lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 20, 2019)

How long does shipping usually take with swami?


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 21, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> How long does shipping usually take with swami?


He lives in the middle of nowhere, so not as fast as some, usually 5 to 10 days, 2 weeks was the longest I waiting, but that was during his Black Friday sale, he's not a big operation people wise, That Mazar X Guerrero will knock the fuk out of you!
Best,
Baq


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 21, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> He lives in the middle of nowhere, so not as fast as some, usually 5 to 10 days, 2 weeks was the longest I waiting, but that was during his Black Friday sale, he's not a big operation people wise, That Mazar X Guerrero will knock the fuk out of you!
> Best,
> Baq


Okay thanks for the info brother! And Haha thats awesome, I had a good feeling about that one, cant wait to try it! 
im gonna run her outdoor this year, nd with the awesome native soil me n u share im sure they will blow up in a big way haha you just can't beat our dirt.

Im hoping to find a nice male PR and do some chemdawg crosses mmmm haha


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 21, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Okay thanks for the info brother! And Haha thats awesome, I had a good feeling about that one, cant wait to try it!
> im gonna run her outdoor this year, nd with the awesome native soil me n u share im sure they will blow up in a big way haha you just can't beat our dirt.
> 
> I'm hoping to find a nice male PR and do some chemdawg crosses mmmm haha


I'm moving to Colorado Springs April 1st and yes I will miss the soil, Lexington, the state and the people, but not the rain! Least I can take the CATS with me!
Baq


----------



## Krippie94 (Feb 21, 2019)

Mad Hamish said:


> OK not often I give bad reviews, but between Zazen and Cascadian Frost I cant decide which is worse. Yeah you can get them big but it is a total waste of time, zero stretch in flower on either which you might like. Cascadian frost likes to throw sneaky little balls, tastes like a mouthful of dirt, smells like pink sweeties from my childhood, the gross musk ones. High is average, on par with a good Swazi i guess. Zazen also flowering out bland and boring as farq. Yeah both have frost but next to an OG cross they look downright poopy, Zazen has a while to go might end up super frosty but low hopes for any flavor or nose to it right now. The price is a total piss take youd do better with a fem from delicious seeds or something anything but this. I had high hopes but no way will i ever recommend his gear for anybodys lab but his own.


REALLY??? I'm kinda bummed to hear that. Have you tried any of the RKS crosses?


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 21, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> REALLY??? I'm kinda bummed to hear that. Have you tried any of the RKS crosses?


I didnt pay any attention to that post, land races like to be grown as natural as possible and plus its 2 years old lol
Ive seen people that grew that cascadian frost with holistic gardening and it looks Grrreat, top shelf.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 21, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> I'm moving to Colorado Springs April 1st and yes I will miss the soil, Lexington, the state and the people, but not the rain! Least I can take the CATS with me!
> Baq


be carful out there but the mane thing MAKE DAM SURE YOU HAVE FUN growing out there and let me know how your grow is doing from time to time and try to post pictures so I can see if you can.


----------



## Krippie94 (Feb 21, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> I didnt pay any attention to that post, land races like to be grown as natural as possible and plus its 2 years old lol
> Ive seen people that grew that cascadian frost with holistic gardening and it looks Grrreat, top shelf.


Shit, I do that all the time. Jump in on a thread that's older than heck. I've learned to laugh at myself. It's good for ya. 
Anywho. I'm glad that more landrace/heirloom/classic genetics are being used these days. I'm interested in all the Swami stuff and Bodhi has the DLA line. Getting a couple's packs. The Cheri Afghan. And that Iraqi one. There's some Dutch guys that are putting out Uzbekistan, triple Pakistan, TURKISH! Can't wait!


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 22, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> Shit, I do that all the time. Jump in on a thread that's older than heck. I've learned to laugh at myself. It's good for ya.
> Anywho. I'm glad that more landrace/heirloom/classic genetics are being used these days. I'm interested in all the Swami stuff and Bodhi has the DLA line. Getting a couple's packs. The Cheri Afghan. And that Iraqi one. There's some Dutch guys that are putting out Uzbekistan, triple Pakistan, TURKISH! Can't wait!


Oh yea ill bump 12 year old threads on shroomery bro. Lol not hating there.

Im just saying dont put your money on one comment when the odds are they using NPK fertilizer on a plant that is so natural it just cant handle new techniques.

And Im.so.happy bro these genetics are available to USA. Bc seriously I feel this line is for the breeders and I belive its gonna make my seed company blast off, the seed bandit seed company...
Bc you cant just keep crossing poly's with polys forever, we are fking the cannabis plant up. 
Plus have you ever read up on true f1 hybrid vigor? It works on all species. Amazing stuff.
Id go as far as saying F1 hybrid wld explain why the fallen angels mixed with humans creating giants. But ill.shut up.b4 flash backs kick in. Lol


----------



## Krippie94 (Feb 23, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Oh yea ill bump 12 year old threads on shroomery bro. Lol not hating there.
> That's funny. I just found a "Fungus among us" great for my knees. And all the crosses we're doing are 2 or 3 strain hybrids. I agree about poly on poly. It's just gotten so rediculous. I would rather F2 than make a new cross. Lots to look at in say...white widow f2. People just (a lot of times) want to cross OG whatever and say "look what I did" as apposed to spending a couple years looking for something special.
> Im just saying dont put your money on one comment when the odds are they using NPK fertilizer on a plant that is so natural it just cant handle new techniques.
> 
> ...


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 23, 2019)

Interesting in that I was going to ask if anyone had grown the University Washington X Cascadian Frost. First one almost gone, three more in shed, minus this one harvested today. I have several different varieties to smoke and this is a daily. WTF was that old post talking about. The fan leaves start to yellow at 6 weeks and harvest at 8 weeks. Do I need more worms in my living soil?


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 23, 2019)

not a good picture, just wanted to show size.


----------



## yesum (Feb 23, 2019)

What is the high like off that strain you have newgrow? It looks frosty so I guess the name fits.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 23, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> not a good picture, just wanted to show size.
> 
> View attachment 4288392


Those must be a Cascadian pheno. The UW doesn't really look like that at all.


----------



## The Mantis (Feb 24, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> not a good picture, just wanted to show size.
> 
> View attachment 4288392


Great looking plant! I might have to spring for a couple packs after seeing your pics. Nicely done. Structure reminds me of Goji OG.


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 24, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Those must be a Cascadian pheno. The UW doesn't really look like that at all.


I have no clue as I have never seen UW, but two down and two in shed, all four very similar phenos. Sweet smelling skunk filled my back yard several days. Plant structure similar also. 

Similar down to the yellowing at 6 weeks. Do they look like something is missing? Soil is from Gascanastan with a little of coot's neem/Karanja and crab shell. No teas but water schedule by Mofo, aloe/fulpower/agisil with MBP then plain water then coconut water. I think maybe genetics but still in 7 gallon cloth pots. Need to move up pot size.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 24, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> I have no clue as I have never seen UW, but two down and two in shed, all four very similar phenos. Sweet smelling skunk filled my back yard several days. Plant structure similar also.
> 
> Similar down to the yellowing at 6 weeks. Do they look like something is missing? Soil is from Gascanastan with a little of coot's neem/Karanja and crab shell. No teas but water schedule by Mofo, aloe/fulpower/agisil with MBP then plain water then coconut water. I think maybe genetics but still in 7 gallon cloth pots. Need to move up pot size.


That's pretty uniform yellowing. If it starts from the bottom up it's Nitrogen. I used the same mix and coots for my 30g outdoors last year but used teas and still saw some yellowing and necrosis early.

This is UW:

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-cross-uw-x-uw.828075/#post-10509063


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 24, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Interesting in that I was going to ask if anyone had grown the University Washington X Cascadian Frost. First one almost gone, three more in shed, minus this one harvested today. I have several different varieties to smoke and this is a daily. WTF was that old post talking about. The fan leaves start to yellow at 6 weeks and harvest at 8 weeks. Do I need more worms in my living soil?
> 
> View attachment 4288389


Damn bro that looks fkin fantastic, there aint no new day polys touching that from what i see in that pic.
Id reveg n clone her


----------



## LowAnkle (Feb 24, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> I have no clue as I have never seen UW, but two down and two in shed, all four very similar phenos. Sweet smelling skunk filled my back yard several days. Plant structure similar also.
> 
> Similar down to the yellowing at 6 weeks. Do they look like something is missing? Soil is from Gascanastan with a little of coot's neem/Karanja and crab shell. No teas but water schedule by Mofo, aloe/fulpower/agisil with MBP then plain water then coconut water. I think maybe genetics but still in 7 gallon cloth pots. Need to move up pot size.


Yea cld be pot size, or really looks like to me its just doing what it would naturally at the end of a life cycle.


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 24, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> That's pretty uniform yellowing. If it starts from the bottom up it's yellowing. I used the same mix and coots for my 30g outdoors last year but used teas and still saw some yellowing and necrosis early.
> 
> This is UW:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-cross-uw-x-uw.828075/#post-10509063


Nice, thanks, was hoping that I wasn't way off. I have had other larger plants last quite a while longer. Still quite a new learning experience for me. Nice profile on the UW / Darth Vader.


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 24, 2019)

yesum said:


> What is the high like off that strain you have newgrow? It looks frosty so I guess the name fits.


This is hard to answer as i usually start the day with something that has BOH in it. Right now that is a cherry bomb x BOH that i accidentally popped about 8 of the biggest seeds i have ever seen,

So this morning i started with UW x CF three small bowls of first plant. Flowers from mid, not top, still smoke very much the same. A few frosty leaves to put at bottom of bowl with a tight packed bud. This seems to have a lot of sativa leaning in its breeding or this pheno. A hybrid that is both heady along with a nice body uplift. Not couch lock, i got up met granddaughters and went for a three mile hike in hills with poppy flowers blooming. Three hours later still have a nice mellow body high.

As far as i am concerned a swami trademark is a nice 3 hour excursion. I loved GSC for years, a hybrid that both was get up and do something with a strong body effect. Then i thought gushers by Cookie fam was an amazing flower, lasting about 45 minutes. Why?


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 25, 2019)

Krippie94 said:


> REALLY??? I'm kinda bummed to hear that. Have you tried any of the RKS crosses?


BS, there's a handful of haters that popped up early in the thread and will probably pop in occasionally. Anybody that has seriously grown Gas's gear are still growing it or it's in their vault to run later. I've ran about everybody's beans out there and Gas is my #1 go to, only a handful of others that I put up there with him.
Baq


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 25, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> I have no clue as I have never seen UW, but two down and two in shed, all four very similar phenos. Sweet smelling skunk filled my back yard several days. Plant structure similar also.
> 
> Similar down to the yellowing at 6 weeks. Do they look like something is missing? Soil is from Gascanastan with a little of coot's neem/Karanja and crab shell. No teas but water schedule by Mofo, aloe/fulpower/agisil with MBP then plain water then coconut water. I think maybe genetics but still in 7 gallon cloth pots. Need to move up pot size.


Looks great to me, just run it's course, nothing for scale, but that center cola looks fat. From what I've read and seen picture wise Gas breeds everything outdoors in large beds, so they're naturally going to want to grow big ass roots, the Cherry Bomb X RKS/Mex and BOH 's I ran outside were fuking huge plant's, so a larger pot wouldn't hurt. Did your soil sit for a couple weeks or more before you transplanted into it?


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Feb 26, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> BS, there's a handful of haters that popped up early in the thread and will probably pop in occasionally. Anybody that has seriously grown Gas's gear are still growing it or it's in their vault to run later. I've ran about everybody's beans out there and Gas is my #1 go to, only a handful of others that I put up there with him.
> Baq


Have you grown any of the Punto Rojo crosses out yet? I was curious as to what they were like grown indoors.


----------



## ky farmer (Feb 26, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> BS, there's a handful of haters that popped up early in the thread and will probably pop in occasionally. Anybody that has seriously grown Gas's gear are still growing it or it's in their vault to run later. I've ran about everybody's beans out there and Gas is my #1 go to, only a handful of others that I put up there with him.
> Baq


I will belive this man for he comes off as A VERRY HONEST PERSON in my book.hope all is going great for you man,happy growing


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 26, 2019)

Nigerian Sunshine, Day 83. I have only let her go this long because she is preggo.


----------



## CanadianDank (Feb 26, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Nigerian Sunshine, Day 83. I have only let her go this long because she is preggo.
> View attachment 4290207


Damn! Can't wait for the smoke report on this beauty!


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 26, 2019)

CanadianDank said:


> Damn! Can't wait for the smoke report on this beauty!


I can make one but will likely be atypical since it's a seed plant


----------



## CanadianDank (Feb 27, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I can make one but will likely be atypical since it's a seed plant


Better than nothing! At least have an idea of a POSSIBLE phenotype in the pack. I've never purchased or received a clone, only ever clone my own plants that were grown from seed.


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 27, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Nigerian Sunshine, Day 83. I have only let her go this long because she is preggo.
> View attachment 4290207


Beautiful!


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 27, 2019)

Avant_Gardener said:


> Have you grown any of the Punto Rojo crosses out yet? I was curious as to what they were like grown indoors.


Not yet, I have his Crowbar X Nigerian Sunshine (Crowbar is a PR cross) and I might get to it sometime in the fall. Once I get to Colorado and going forward I will have more to show, first up from seeds will be some of his newer releases, starting first with Velvet Orca (Blue Orca X Velvet Rush) then The one/Panama X (Browndirt Warrior's) Paki/Chocolate Thai followed by Bliss X Red Thai, then from there I have no idea, got 18 of his cultivars to choose from and more coming. I'm bringing 3 newly rooted clones with me so I can make a quick run for personal smoke before I start a seed run, my keeper BOH cut, Skywalker OG cut and Sannie's Sugar Punch (some of the best smoke out there), BOH and Skywalker OG are from mother's started over a year ago and the SP is about 4 mo's old, so I can throw them in at straight 12/12 and I'll have enough to get me through the summer. God forbid I would be limited to dispensary bud!
Best,
Baq


----------



## Baqualin (Feb 27, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> I will belive this man for he comes off as A VERRY HONEST PERSON in my book.hope all is going great for you man,happy growing


I hope so sir, I'm from Kentucky and that's how we're raised here, at least in my time! HAHAHAHA! Seriously I owe that to my Mom and Dad! I'm not anybody's fan boy, but I do know real genetics and what makes a real breeder, someone that works each line before it's put together, knows what to select for and using males for open pollination to start. Is Gas's beans the Holy Grail, that doesn't exist, but I will say if you search his beans right you will find something close. Others that I feel that strongly about are Prof. P / Dynasty, Sannie and Snow High. I will put Bodhi on that list too, but he's not a breeder (except his personal stash) he's a pollen chucker, just the best pollen chuck out there using select males as a base and also has the best legit cuts and cultivars in the world, you can get away with chucking those kinds of genetics and even better he encourages you to work and cross his beans. I'm sure there's others that are just as legit and hope to run across them too. I will mention that Useful Seeds is someone to take a look at, along with Koma Kreations out of Colorado, keep an eye on these guys, they're up and coming and working on some cool as shit. Useful is taking Bodhi's work to the next stages and doing it well.
Best to all,
Baq


----------



## newgrow16 (Mar 1, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Looks great to me, just run it's course, nothing for scale, but that center cola looks fat. From what I've read and seen picture wise Gas breeds everything outdoors in large beds, so they're naturally going to want to grow big ass roots, the Cherry Bomb X RKS/Mex and BOH 's I ran outside were fuking huge plant's, so a larger pot wouldn't hurt. Did your soil sit for a couple weeks or more before you transplanted into it?


Thanks, you are right in that it does not seem to stack late. Two more in flower and I am going to try to let them go longer. 

My soil has been going for about a year. Each time I remove a plant it goes into a 30 gallon trash bin. I add about 1/2 to 1/4 original amendments, kelp meal, oyster shell flour, EWC, and this time a little BAS craft blend. sits a while or goes back into a geopot. May have uppotted shortly after those amendments though.

Yep, have run into big plants with both Cherry Bomb and Blue Orca Haze.


----------



## yesum (Mar 3, 2019)

Running a NLxHz now. Has someone run a Velvet Rush? I have a pack and do not see it offered now at Swami. He had it listed for $1000 or maybe it was $10,000 a while back. I am looking for sativa expression in effect and it leans sativa according to what I read. The BOH was too indica for my taste.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (Mar 3, 2019)

yesum said:


> Running a NLxHz now. Has someone run a Velvet Rush? I have a pack and do not see it offered now at Swami. He had it listed for $1000 or maybe it was $10,000 a while back. I am looking for sativa expression in effect and it leans sativa according to what I read. The BOH was too indica for my taste.





yesum said:


> Running a NLxHz now. Has someone run a Velvet Rush? I have a pack and do not see it offered now at Swami. He had it listed for $1000 or maybe it was $10,000 a while back. I am looking for sativa expression in effect and it leans sativa according to what I read. The BOH was too indica for my taste.


At one time you could get BOH seeds that were sativa sided learners. They probably still do. You have ask for them specifically.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 3, 2019)

yesum said:


> Running a NLxHz now. Has someone run a Velvet Rush? I have a pack and do not see it offered now at Swami. He had it listed for $1000 or maybe it was $10,000 a while back. I am looking for sativa expression in effect and it leans sativa according to what I read. The BOH was too indica for my taste.


I'm pretty sure he dumped the rest of Velvet Rush on FB. They we're not that much a pack but I never saw them again. I'm interested in yours if you're willing to part ways.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 4, 2019)

@yesum, I have the Velvet Rush X NL#5 / Nevilles Haze, Blue Zebra, Purple Zebra X 85 RKS and the Blue Orca X Velvet Rush (these are sold out now, restocked in the fall)
Baq
The 10,000 a pack was a joke, they were regular price.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 4, 2019)

Avant_Gardener said:


> At one time you could get BOH seeds that were sativa sided learners. They probably still do. You have ask for them specifically.


He separated the Nl#5 X Haze seeds that way at one time, but no longer. The BOH you just need to run a few seeds, it's there. I had 4 different expressions in my outdoor run, one Indy leaning, One hybrid 50 / 50 and 2 heavy Thai leaning.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 5, 2019)

I had to share this from another forum.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 5, 2019)

Just in from Sannie's Seeds , now it's Colorado bound, I'm seriously going to search for a few good males from the BB Sativa and hit a keeper female or 2 from Gas's Velvet Orca, it just seems like the right thing to do.
Baq


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 5, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Nigerian Sunshine, Day 83. I have only let her go this long because she is preggo.
> View attachment 4290207


if you decide to sell any of these beans pm me iam interested in a few.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 8, 2019)

gocha1900 said:


> they ignored me again ... guys can you somehow help me? i don't know what to do , maybe some of you talking with them?
> 
> once mentioned that they send twice in my address , but at address given by me nothing is delivered , how can i check whats wrong, when they not comunicate with me and not giving me any info about package View attachment 4295190 View attachment 4295190 View attachment 4295192 View attachment 4295193 View attachment 4295194 View attachment 4295195 View attachment 4295196 View attachment 4295197 View attachment 4295198 View attachment 4295199 View attachment 4295200


I never recieved any order form at all, Just paid and recieved. I dont do IG either tho lmao


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 8, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> if you decide to sell any of these beans pm me iam interested in a few.


I culled the tent last night. Give me a couple weeks to get the plants all dry and we can chat


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 8, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I called the tent last night. Give me a couple weeks to get the plants all dry and we can chat


THANK YOU, JUST PM ME ANY TIME and we will talk.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 9, 2019)

gocha1900 said:


> fact is that no seed delivered... i just want to find out , cant understand why they don't communicate with me


You should write gas directly. Instead of that IG email. I just talked to him last night.
You are USA right? Ifso goto his actual website a communicate from there.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 9, 2019)

ttt


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 15, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> ...also,there seems to be a number of seed types that did not germinate from the Firstax package that went across the pond a couple years ago. The types were viable when they left my hands.
> Suspected poor handling,possibly left in a 140 degree car?..no clue.
> 
> I have since ceased working with firstax or any other UK distributor.
> ...


I hope they never leave USA lol


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 15, 2019)

Just picked up 3 packs, NL5/haze, the one X paki choc thai, and Nigerian sunshine. And alredy have yogi 2.0, 76 panama, and mazrXGuerro aldedy growing looking great very fast seedling growth.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 18, 2019)

Folks I lost track of the tag for this plant. Does anyone recognize her as Swami gear at all? It could possibly be a cherry bomb. NL or a BOH cross from Swami's inventory last year.
. Are those candy canelooking pistil colors distinctive? ....or I have i been blind to that trait for years?


----------



## newgrow16 (Mar 24, 2019)

Swami gear under timber two Vietnam Black x to, one boh and one yogi:


----------



## newgrow16 (Mar 24, 2019)

Yogi


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 24, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Yogi
> View attachment 4305996


Hell yea what's she smelling like?, what day flower? appears pretty dense. I got yogi 2.0 running right now.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 24, 2019)

I'm still guessing this is Cherry Bomb @
21 days 11/13


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice looking Yogi...


----------



## newgrow16 (Mar 24, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> I'm still guessing this is Cherry Bomb @
> 21 days 11/13
> View attachment 4306033


I ran cherry bomb by swami, red/pink looks familiar but leaves were fatter.


----------



## LowAnkle (Mar 24, 2019)

In The mazar Guerrero som1 also found a pink pistol pheno, but your prolly right about CB.


----------



## newgrow16 (Mar 24, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea what's she smelling like?, what day flower? appears pretty dense. I got yogi 2.0 running right now.


Smell just developing, somewhere around 4-5 weeks on 12/12


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 24, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> I ran cherry bomb by swami, red/pink looks familiar but leaves were fatter.


Yes, i popped a CB bean from same pack a while back, it was male with wider leaves


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 25, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> One of the BOH I did in the dep this yr was dense little nugs, ended up tasting and smelling dank cheezy and got you really stoned. She had wonky leaves and was super sqwatty. Purpley hues coming off her. The other was super big colas, fluffier end of things but red hairs and smelled like melons. I didn’t get a chance to let her finish but the smoke is still superb. No ceiling, both very potent.View attachment 4249030
> View attachment 4249036 the first one. Denser phenoView attachment 4249038View attachment 4249040 this is the melon flavor. Super dank, gonna run it in the dep next yr and see how she finishes. Lots of bud sites, stacked colas. Very oily.


Gonna run the melon blue orca haze in the dep this year to see what her real potential is. She was good in the full sun but I definitely missed the mark on that one...she coulda gone another week or 2.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 25, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have 8 BOH beans soaking in water for my next run.
> 
> I also just hit my keeper Blackwater with some Nigerian Sunshine pollen. I may send a few of my NS BMR pheno through a hydro bubble bucket run just to see what these do when they get a harder push.
> 
> Goofing around and having fun doing it.


Just popped the rest of my blue orca haze...I think 5 may make it out of the 7 but we shall see...the seeds have been kinda finicky but I also ripped some root when i was transplanting...gonna have to aloe em up!!


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Mar 28, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I ran Nigerian Sunshine both outdoors and indoors with the same soil and same teas.


I watched your Nigerian Sunshine grow with interest last year since I was sitting on a pack waiting for space. I have now popped them & they are at seedling stage, I am mostly an outdoors guy in SoCal but can do both, same soil & teas too. How do you think they compared? My indoor space is pretty limited.

Loved the colors on your outdoor girls, I am not sure if I ever saw the indoor but it has been awhile.

I appreciate any feedback. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 28, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I watched your Nigerian Sunshine grow with interest last year since I was sitting on a pack waiting for space. I have now popped them & they are at seedling stage, I am mostly an outdoors guy in SoCal but can do both, same soil & teas too. How do you think they compared? My indoor space is pretty limited.
> 
> Loved the colors on your outdoor girls, I am not sure if I ever saw the indoor but it has been awhile.
> 
> I appreciate any feedback. Thanks for sharing.


There are some really cool phenotypes in the NS. It is an IBL so a lot of fuschia from the BMR indoors and a lavender color outdoors. The Nigerian pheno is a tad uplifting but both are very reasonable daytime old school smokes. If you are looking for stupid frosty or high THC this isn't for you. I used a cool male to make my keeper (seen in the indoor pic below) F2's and hit it to a couple of my other plants, like the bodega bubblegum and the blackwater.

The dad is pictured in this thread: http://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/page-539#post-14819873

Indoor:


Outdoor:


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Mar 28, 2019)

Those are both pretty girls but the outdoor girl has my attention, think that will be my focus.

I like the looks of that Nigerian male too. Your cross should be really interesting.

There are times for the super frosty stuff for sure & I like growing that too but not what I was looking for with this strain. Hoping for more uplifting, post surfing CBD presence, we will see. I ran a Nigerian IBL many years ago (30+) that I still remember as very special. 

Thanks for taking the time to answer! It is appreciated.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 30, 2019)

27 days since flip, Please be Cherry Bomb


----------



## SCJedi (Mar 30, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4309257 27 days since flip, Please be Cherry Bomb


Wow, that's pretty.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> There are some really cool phenotypes in the NS. It is an IBL so a lot of fuschia from the BMR indoors and a lavender color outdoors. The Nigerian pheno is a tad uplifting but both are very reasonable daytime old school smokes. If you are looking for stupid frosty or high THC this isn't for you. I used a cool male to make my keeper (seen in the indoor pic below) F2's and hit it to a couple of my other plants, like the bodega bubblegum and the blackwater.
> 
> The dad is pictured in this thread: http://www.rollitup.org/t/chuckers-paradise.865617/page-539#post-14819873
> 
> ...


Both of them girls look great.


----------



## ky farmer (Mar 30, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4309257 27 days since flip, Please be Cherry Bomb


That is a pretty plant.


----------



## newgrow16 (Apr 12, 2019)

Yogi chop chop, house reeks from hanging her to dry, wife says she is a big one, guess wife was talking about the cola?

I defoliate at harvest.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 12, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Yogi chop chop, house reeks from hanging her to dry, wife says she is a big one, guess wife was talking about the cola?
> 
> I defoliate at harvest.
> 
> View attachment 4316464 View attachment 4316465 View attachment 4316466


How long in 12/12? We expect a smoke report!


----------



## newgrow16 (Apr 12, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> How long in 12/12? We expect a smoke report!


10 weeks, still throwing white pistil's along with a late male nut, I think 9 weeks would have been good, odor more intense and seemed stickier at 9.

End of tax season, grateful dead, uncurred finger hash and head is spinning!!


----------



## newgrow16 (Apr 12, 2019)

Vietnam Black x the One/Panama at 4 weeks, leaves look like GPS gear.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 13, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Yogi chop chop, house reeks from hanging her to dry, wife says she is a big one, guess wife was talking about the cola?
> 
> I defoliate at harvest.
> 
> View attachment 4316464 View attachment 4316465 View attachment 4316466


Damn beautiful job! Looks like some wonderful smoke!! I really love the yogi, ended up being some real resinous herb...looks like it wouldn’t stick to your fingers until you start breakin it up. Stoked for the flavor smell smoke updates!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 13, 2019)

Cherrybombskunk, bud’s winner mama. Smells like skunk and shit, and that oldschool purple funk


----------



## radiant Rudy (Apr 16, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> I'm still guessing this is Cherry Bomb @
> 21 days 11/13
> View attachment 4306033


ya still hoping this is cherry bomb. I sent a pic to Gas he said likely but not definitely.

On day 43 for this plant, pistils are just beginning to show any sign of turning. Pretty sure that i caused a stunting and twisting with an overdose of UVB. Not sure though because there was zero effect on pistils except maybe a slowdown.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 16, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Vietnam Black x the One/Panama at 4 weeks, leaves look like GPS gear.
> 
> View attachment 4316586


Weird I just popped 6 of both the yogi and this one, really pumped for that Vietnam Black, what do you have for smells so far ? Nice work man, plants look great. 

I also had a bit of issue with germination on my Swami stuff, nothing too bad but only had about 70% pop.again Not too bad and Swami hooks it up in the packs.


----------



## newgrow16 (Apr 16, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Weird I just popped 6 of both the yogi and this one, really pumped for that Vietnam Black, what do you have for smells so far ? Nice work man, plants look great.
> 
> I also had a bit of issue with germination on my Swami stuff, nothing too bad but only had about 70% pop.again Not too bad and Swami hooks it up in the packs.


First, I have a 99-100% germ rate on my swami seeds, lost one to a rolly Polly. Have popped BOH, cherry bomb, mazur/pck, rks/boh, UW/CF and yogi. Just stick seeds in my soil.

Vietnam Black has a nice smell, a sweetness mixed with ??fuel. I am really excited about VB, leaves are a darker green then yogi or boh. Real nice trichrome development, flower size may be medium.

Very first Marijuana that I smoked 47 years ago in April 1972 was from Vietnam. Army guy supplied Des Moines Iowa.


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 19, 2019)

Hey Guys Made it to Colorado safe, sound and ready to get back in the saddle. I'm using a whole new system to start, Octopots with LOS and very excited to see how it works.


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 19, 2019)

I was able to bring a few cuts with me for a tune in run and to fill jars for smoke, My BOH keeper, Skywalker OG and Sugar Punch from Sannie's.


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 19, 2019)

After the tune up run I'm pulling out the Velvet Orca as the main project followed by Black Star Liner, which hit the door yesterday.


----------



## ThermalRider (Apr 19, 2019)

I ran Sugar Punch 3 times, loved it...
Last run I had the Purple/Grape Pheno which was special...

What genetics are in the Black Star Liner..? Not sure how I missed that one following Swami_ig on IG.....

I popped the whole pack of Velvet Rush about 3 weeks ago.. Very stoked..!


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 19, 2019)

ThermalRider said:


> I ran Sugar Punch 3 times, loved it...
> Last run I had the Purple/Grape Pheno which was special...
> 
> What genetics are in the Black Star Liner..? Not sure how I missed that one following Swami_ig on IG.....
> ...


Lol not trying to steal Baq's thunder but the BSL = 77 Jamaican x The One/Tribal African 100

I had just emailed Gas a few days ago for an updated stock list and noticed it. Hope that helps. It does sound like a pretty cool strain. Love the old stuff. Keeping my eye open for the NL bxs


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 19, 2019)

The 77 Jamaican is sourced from Mila the Hash Queen


----------



## The Mantis (Apr 20, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> The 77 Jamaican is sourced from Mila the Hash Queen


Not sure who she is but with a name like that she must be pretty cool. Will look it up 

After looking her up I'll have to get one of those dry sift machines one day to try out. Looks promising. I like the bottomless one.


----------



## yesum (Apr 20, 2019)

Grew out one Nevil's Haze and smoked a hit. Got a uneasy feeling. Tried it again with 2 small hits. Same thing. I am giving this plant to someone I do not like, kidding, but someone may find it nice. I have read a lot on the NLxHz giving people noids and now it did it to me. I will try again sometime but no sense smoking more of this one.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 20, 2019)

yesum said:


> Grew out one Nevil's Haze and smoked a hit. Got a uneasy feeling. Tried it again with 2 small hits. Same thing. I am giving this plant to someone I do not like, kidding, but someone may find it nice. I have read a lot on the NLxHz giving people noids and now it did it to me. I will try again sometime but no sense smoking more of this one.


How long did you let her flower?


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 20, 2019)

The Mantis said:


> Not sure who she is but with a name like that she must be pretty cool. Will look it up
> 
> After looking her up I'll have to get one of those dry sift machines one day to try out. Looks promising. I like the bottomless one.


what kind of dry sift machin,, do you have a picture for I would like to see one and mabey buy one as well,thank you for any info you can give me.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 20, 2019)

Mila's pollinator. https://pollinator.nl/mila-jansen/



ky farmer said:


> what kind of dry sift machin,, do you have a picture for I would like to see one and mabey buy one as well,thank you for any info you can give me.


----------



## ky farmer (Apr 20, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Mila's pollinator. https://pollinator.nl/mila-jansen/


THANK YOU FOR THAT INFO,I MITE JUST BUILD ONE THIS FALL.


----------



## yesum (Apr 20, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> How long did you let her flower?



9 weeks but my lights are 9 hours on and I use blue lights for flower along with uvb at the end. It speeds it up.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 21, 2019)

yesum said:


> 9 weeks but my lights are 9 hours on and I use blue lights for flower along with uvb at the end. It speeds it up.


That doesn't sound like nearly enough flowering for something with his Haze in it. I've heard it's very racy/speedy when cut early. I'm curious about the BOH and to see if that one is a bit more time but read it's really strong too.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 21, 2019)

My blue orca hazes have the biggest leaves and the thickest stalks out of all my babies so far. Some stunted ones that are comin back have real nice smells. Definitely smelling the rubber eraser smell when I took cuts off my boh mom, super thick stalks on her as well. Three times the thickness of the sours for comparison!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 21, 2019)

One of the boh, smells like grandma’s house. All moth balls. Another pheno is ammonia.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 22, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Mila's pollinator. https://pollinator.nl/mila-jansen/


What a woman. I’ve been really diggin bubble recently and that p150 looks wayy cleaner! Sittin here smokin. The yogi’s been sittin around for a while in the jar...keep forgetting i’m sitting here...keep thinking an hour went by and it’s only been 5 minutes. The stone’s like someone’s massaging my forehead. And the music sounds like it’s got that extra chime to it. Pingggggggg


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 22, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> View attachment 4321335 One of the boh, smells like grandma’s house. All moth balls. Another pheno is ammonia.


You topped yours and I have not. I have two rootbound BOH in Solo cups and they don't look much like that. I just went out and gave them a rub but not much of a mothball or ammonia aroma. The ones I have now that are acrid like that are the 6 Dominion Granny Skunks. Those have acrid menthol tobacco aroma


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 22, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> You topped yours and I have not. I have two rootbound BOH in Solo cups and they don't look much like that. I just went out and gave them a rub but not much of a mothball or ammonia aroma. The ones I have now that are acrid like that are the 6 Dominion Granny Skunks. Those have acrid menthol tobacco aroma


I wanted to grab some packs of that granny forsure, looks like some good stuff. I found a male boh that is just monstrous. Way bigger than anything else.


----------



## led1k (Apr 24, 2019)

One of my Blue Orca Hazes through the microscope. Are they ready?


----------



## yesum (Apr 25, 2019)

For me they are past ready. I do not wait on amber resin for the most part. I take samples and quick dry to determine for sure what I like.


----------



## led1k (Apr 25, 2019)

yesum said:


> For me they are past ready. I do not wait on amber resin for the most part. I take samples and quick dry to determine for sure what I like.


About what percentage Amber do you see?


----------



## yesum (Apr 25, 2019)

Not sure a few anyways. I chop when I see any or usually before that. Everyone is different.


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 6, 2019)

Gonna round up the blue orca hazes tmrw for some pics, found a couple possible fems and at least one male so far...there’s one fem that literally feels like someone sprayed the stems with oil...slippery, oily stems with the smell that’s right there with it. I’ve never felt a stem that was this oily......no og’s, gg4, nothing this oily. This is some other shit right here.


----------



## SCJedi (May 6, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Gonna round up the blue orca hazes tmrw for some pics, found a couple possible fems and at least one male so far...there’s one fem that literally feels like someone sprayed the stems with oil...slippery, oily stems with the smell that’s right there with it. I’ve never felt a stem that was this oily......no og’s, gg4, nothing this oily. This is some other shit right here.


I popped 6 BOH and only two made it. I'd be interested in what your keepers look like. Mine are about a foot tall now


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 6, 2019)

I topped em but Here they are-the prettiest one isn’t sexed yet so hopefully she’s a lady! The 2 on the left are fem, the one farthest left is the oily one. Her smell’s oily-actually a little like chlorine oil rag. Very dank. The midldle smells really strong, like probably gonna stone you to the bone smell. Rubbery after smell, like eraser. Got something else in there I can’t pick out. I keep getting vanilla scents from the right one-not a lot of smell right now. Sun’s goin down, I’ll have to take better pics soon.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 8, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> ya still hoping this is cherry bomb. I sent a pic to Gas he said likely but not definitely.
> 
> On day 43 for this plant, pistils are just beginning to show any sign of turning. Pretty sure that i caused a stunting and twisting with an overdose of UVB. Not sure though because there was zero effect on pistils except maybe a slowdown.


day 66. About 10 days left.


----------



## kona gold (May 8, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> day 66. About 10 days left.
> 
> View attachment 4330145


Does it have that metallic cherry smell?


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 9, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Does it have that metallic cherry smell?


I would describe the fragrance as like cola syrup combined with a little bit of mild myrrh.
The nugs are solid. I plan to take it down next weekend, ~day 78.


----------



## newgrow16 (May 9, 2019)

8 weeks from flip. Vietnam Black x TO/Panama very dark leaves, nice trichromes and very odiferous:​


----------



## Growitpondifarm (May 10, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> 8 weeks from flip. Vietnam Black x TO/Panama very dark leaves, nice trichromes and very odiferous:​View attachment 4330705
> 
> View attachment 4330702 View attachment 4330704



Looking great, stoked to flip mine. Yours look like they have at least a couple weeks to go? Nice work


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 12, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> day 66. About 10 days left.
> 
> View attachment 4330145


Today is day 70. I'm gonna put her in dark room on Friday to be chopped on dank Sunday.


----------



## ky farmer (May 12, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> day 66. About 10 days left.
> 
> View attachment 4330145


I would love to grow that strain,happy growing to you.


----------



## ky farmer (May 12, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Today is day 70. I'm gonna put her in dark room on Friday to be chopped on dank Sunday.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4332350


If she was mine I would let her go AMBER BEFOR CHOPING.I like a put you on your ass buzz.lol


----------



## led1k (May 13, 2019)

Blue Orca Haze... Took a cutting midway thru flower in hopes of preserving this one and the results are in. The Force is strong with this one. New shoots popping everywhere! 
You can just barely see the old flower clusters in the side shot.


----------



## SCJedi (May 13, 2019)

led1k said:


> Blue Orca Haze... Took a cutting midway thru flower in hopes of preserving this one and the results are in. The Force is strong with this one. New shoots popping everywhere!
> You can just barely see the old flower clusters in the side shot.View attachment 4332545 View attachment 4332546


Looks great! 

It looks like you are a little ahead of me on the BOH. I have two that lived and it looks like it is one lady and one gent. I'll post a couple of pics once I am back in town.


----------



## yesum (May 13, 2019)

Gave the NLHz buds to a friend and expected maybe he would not not like it or be neutral. He was wanting more of it. He said, why can you not grow strong stuff like this all the time? hehe You never know.

The BOH is great smoke imo. I am looking for more sativa effects so it is not going on with me now but might pop one later on. Tasty, strong, kind effect.


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 14, 2019)

Blue orca hazes gonna go full term...a little nervous about how big they’re gonna get in this bed that looks like it may be shrinking...ha but man, do they love this dirt. @Led is that stuff stanky? I’ve smelled some that were really oil rag nasty, all smell pretty potent, if that makes sense. You can almost smell it behind your eyes. I have a couple blue orca haze males as well, gonna have to post later. Gonna flip males in tent in next few days, got some red eye skunk males to go with as well as some howard’s red (both from naturefarm), some munson and a bud’s bringing some dominion skunk males around. Gonna isolate pollen, try and do one branch of each with itself, then one on each with everything. Who on here’s been workin w boh pollen?? Curious to see what’s been coming through in people’s crosses w it. Have found several mutants thru the line and disregarded the note to toss of em on last yrs dep, happily though. Ended up yielding poorly but produced dense, dank cheezy buds that was some of the strongest I’d ever smoked. Anyway, I have more one x rks I haven’t popped yet, there is skunk in that line, for sure. Wished I’da popped some for this...Need to keep digging but...this op project nf did is gonna help us unlock the door to the skunk...all these guys have parts of the keys. I’m crossing my fingers cuz these crosses may be some good combos...everything I’ve smelled so far that has skunk in it is partial...but definitely a part of it. I have a feeling this blue orca haze may bring some real deep afghani traits out of the crosses though. Sorry a little long winded but coffee’s rockin, dabbin some black cherry soda and excited to be past the hurry up and wait phase!!!


----------



## newgrow16 (May 15, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> So quick question.. Does swami get the seeds from someone else? Then send them? Like after we send the money? If so whats the point in that?


Huh?


----------



## newgrow16 (May 15, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> How long in 12/12? We expect a smoke report!


Bud has cured for a while and I am very happy with the smoke, easy on my lungs with a unique taste, that first puff followed by a breath leaves nice taste, not just smoky aftertaste. Odor of bud not strong or funk like copper Chem. Color of bracks pink/brown. This hits me behind eyes and can be very intense, similar to old headband, long lasting with get up and go qualities. 

Problem with this bud is that when I look at 6 nice choices, copper Chem, uw x cf, boh x cherry bomb, hibernate, I want to hit the Yogi bud over the others, it is my favorite.


----------



## Avant_Gardener (May 15, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> So quick question.. Does swami get the seeds from someone else? Then send them? Like after we send the money? If so whats the point in that?





nxsov180db said:


> So quick question.. Does swami get the seeds from someone else? Then send them? Like after we send the money? If so whats the point in that?


No,No,Yes, they are a flourishing and self supportive entity! Wah Lah!


----------



## yesum (May 16, 2019)

Guess GAS is tired of doing the mailing?


----------



## newgrow16 (May 16, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Heavy duty...judy.
> 
> Hi kids,Gas here....
> 
> ...


Swami guy explained by GAS.


----------



## mages (May 18, 2019)

nxsov180db said:


> Swami.. The guy we send the cash to.. doesn't actually posses the seeds, he (swami) gets them sent to him from "gas", and then he (swami) sends them out to us.. I am asking what the point in that is?


Gas is the breeder. Swami Organic Seeds is his company.


----------



## mages (May 18, 2019)

10-12 days ago I started 10 Blue Orca x 85RKS/Ururapan F2’s, they are in the tray on the left. The right tray has 5 Swami Indica (Mazar x PCK)x(the one x PCK) and 5 JTR from TGA. 100% germination but 1 runt in the RKS cross. First run with Swami gear.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 18, 2019)

mages said:


> 10-12 days ago I started 10 Blue Orca x 85RKS/Ururapan F2’s, they are in the tray on the left. The right tray has 5 Swami Indica (Mazar x PCK)x(the one x PCK) and 5 JTR from TGA. 100% germination but 1 runt in the RKS cross. First run with Swami gear. View attachment 4335641


Curious to see how you like these. The first two are ones I have been looking at. I do like a white knuckle adventure whether its up or down!


----------



## mages (May 19, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Curious to see how you like these. The first two are ones I have been looking at. I do like a white knuckle adventure whether its up or down!


Me too. I haven’t seen much about the BO x RKS. Being F2’s I expect many different phenotypes. I hope to get a good skunky girl or boy. The Swami indica were freebies and look interesting. Also haven’t seen much about them online. The PCK is a beautiful plant, I’m hoping for a nice specimen in the little test run. I will update as things progress. I won’t be able to flower them until July however. My flower room is still 6 weeks away from harvest.


----------



## Baqualin (May 28, 2019)

Move stress is over, first topping is done and the ladies will be ready for the screen soon, BOH is bottom left.


----------



## Baqualin (May 28, 2019)

Next run on deck Gas's Velvet Orca!


----------



## newgrow16 (May 28, 2019)

BOH down at 11 weeks, yellowing and neurotic leaves after week 10, soil dried a little too much.


----------



## newgrow16 (May 28, 2019)

A little too wet and cold during veg. Sage-lemon type smell. Foxtail on foxtail or something similar.


----------



## radiant Rudy (May 28, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> BOH down at 11 weeks, yellowing and neurotic leaves after week 10, soil dried a little too much.
> 
> View attachment 4341235 View attachment 4341237


Very interested to hear how she smokes. Ive got a pack of boh on standby


----------



## GmasterFlash (May 28, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> BOH down at 11 weeks, yellowing and neurotic leaves after week 10, soil dried a little too much.
> 
> View attachment 4341235 View attachment 4341237




Great looking BOH NG16. I found the same expression over the winter in a 1/2 a pack (culling 1) It’s nice to see this pheno done right and taken to 11wks. The only pic I could find of her on my IPad was around day 40.


----------



## GmasterFlash (May 28, 2019)

My personal favorite BOH from this winter in a 3 gal pot at around 40-50 days of 12/12. Chopped at 9wks, I would have loved to run her once outside.


----------



## GmasterFlash (May 28, 2019)

A few more BOH ladies around 40 days of 12/12 the plant with the red fade in the background above was also BOH She might be the most potent of the 7 and finished in 50-55 days.


----------



## SCJedi (May 29, 2019)

My little BOH gal trying to adjust to full day sun


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 1, 2019)

Blue orca hazes


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 1, 2019)

I am surprised how quick this Nigerian Sunshine started flowering. Planted middle of March outdoors. It was a wet & rainy spring, it was flowering by 5-6 weeks. 

 I am not sure what to expect.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 2, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I am surprised how quick this Nigerian Sunshine started flowering. Planted middle of March outdoors. It was a wet & rainy spring, it was flowering by 5-6 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4343575 I am not sure what to expect.


Those look a bit different than mine


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 2, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Those look a bit different than mine


I know, right? Very surprised by those narrow leaves, I have one other that has not flowered yet, same narrow leaves as did the males I pulled. Not much smell yet either.

Way different & also the smallest plants in my garden. Guess we will see.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 2, 2019)

Chopped both Vietnam Black x TO, both phenos are a little different. First one was cut at 9 weeks, buds are Christmas tree shaped, frosty, nice taste, and then there is the smell!!! 

My friend, of over 56 years, and I first partook of cannabis by sharing a lid of weed brought back from Vietnam in 1972, bought in Des Moines, Iowa. We both quit smoking in 1987. I started back up a few years ago. 

We were golfing Thursday when I opened the container with VB to load a pipe. My friend who has not smoked since 1987 says I recognize that smell, that is what we first smoked, Vietnam weed. Unbelievable, no.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 2, 2019)

Second pheno has golf ball shaped buds, darker color velvet frost and tighter denser buds, taste has hint of chocolate, still curing. Chopped at 10 weeks.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 3, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I know, right? Very surprised by those narrow leaves, I have one other that has not flowered yet, same narrow leaves as did the males I pulled. Not much smell yet either.
> 
> Way different & also the smallest plants in my garden. Guess we will see.


I still have two phenos and neither really looks like yours. I have a hard BMR leaner and nice sativa pheno. 

I have a big BMR in the tent 3 weeks in. I'll post a few pics tomorrow so you can see the difference


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 3, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> BOH down at 11 weeks, yellowing and neurotic leaves after week 10, soil dried a little too much.
> 
> View attachment 4341235 View attachment 4341237


How’s the smell on that one? She looks greasy.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 3, 2019)

Here’s a shot from earlier of a couple different blue orca hazes.


----------



## The Mantis (Jun 3, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Chopped both Vietnam Black x TO, both phenos are a little different. First one was cut at 9 weeks, buds are Christmas tree shaped, frosty, nice taste, and then there is the smell!!!
> 
> My friend, of over 56 years, and I first partook of cannabis by sharing a lid of weed brought back from Vietnam in 1972, bought in Des Moines, Iowa. We both quit smoking in 1987. I started back up a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Cool story. It's amazing how we can recognize smells from so many years back. I was just talking about this with some folks.

The look of your plants to me appear straight afghan. But the smell is more VB leaning? Any other VB traits you see/smell? Really curious about the high too.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 3, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I am surprised how quick this Nigerian Sunshine started flowering. Planted middle of March outdoors. It was a wet & rainy spring, it was flowering by 5-6 weeks.


As you can see no narrow leaf segments but this it a good representation of the Blue Moon Rocks side of the parents. Perhaps yours is swinging Nigerian? If so, its likely a real keeper too. That Nigerian is pretty uplifting in effect. Remember that these are both true old school smokes and will not be anything close to a strong narcotic high.


----------



## Baqualin (Jun 3, 2019)

Ok Guys, what traits do you see so far. Blue Orca X Velvet Rush?


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 3, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> As you can see no narrow leaf segments but this it a good representation of the Blue Moon Rocks side of the parents. Perhaps yours is swinging Nigerian? If so, its likely a real keeper too. That Nigerian is pretty uplifting in effect. Remember that these are both true old school smokes and will not be anything close to a strong narcotic high.
> View attachment 4344486 View attachment 4344488


Your pic is a good indicator of what I expected. I only popped 5 beans but they were all super narrow leaves like that.

I bought my seeds in September 2018, I waited for them, they were supposed to be the first of last summer's batch. One of my quests is to a balanced CBD/THC strain, after emailing with Gas I ended up buying the Yogi & the Nigerian looking for CBD presence. Landraces that haven't been watered down yet seems like a good place to start. 

That this one is flowering like that outdoors is a mystery, but the other pheno has not shown sex at all, that one has even skinnier leaves, I almost culled it since it was so freaky looking & space is valuable. I'll post a pic sometime soon.

Did any of yours have narrow leaves?


----------



## Baqualin (Jun 3, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> I am surprised how quick this Nigerian Sunshine started flowering. Planted middle of March outdoors. It was a wet & rainy spring, it was flowering by 5-6 weeks.
> 
> View attachment 4343575 I am not sure what to expect.


The reason they went into flower is the daylight period is to short in March, you basically started them in the flower cycle, if left alone they will reveg through the summer and go back into flower in August.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 3, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> The reason they went into flower is the daylight period is to short in March, you basically started them in the flower cycle, if left alone they will reveg through the summer and go back into flower in August.


Thanks for that but my outdoor photo period issues may be a bit different than some. If interested please check my IG feed.

It is weird that out of 30 plus started at the same time, the fastest & the slowest came from the same pack. It will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 3, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Bud has cured for a while and I am very happy with the smoke, easy on my lungs with a unique taste, that first puff followed by a breath leaves nice taste, not just smoky aftertaste. Odor of bud not strong or funk like copper Chem. Color of bracks pink/brown. This hits me behind eyes and can be very intense, similar to old headband, long lasting with get up and go qualities.
> 
> Problem with this bud is that when I look at 6 nice choices, copper Chem, uw x cf, boh x cherry bomb, hibernate, I want to hit the Yogi bud over the others, it is my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 4333768


Hell yea, I.got a yogi 2.0 outside alredy around 4 ft.
I also.got 2 more.clones of it outside ill be topping, monster cropping, I took them for sexing, as I was planting the one that I put str8 into.flower I got a big wiff of STRONG skunk.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 4, 2019)

LowAnkle said:


> Hell yea, I.got a yogi 2.0 outside alredy around 4 ft.
> I also.got 2 more.clones of it outside ill be topping, monster cropping, I took them for sexing, as I was planting the one that I put str8 into.flower I got a big wiff of STRONG skunk.View attachment 4344637


top that plant and get moor bud weight.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 4, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> As you can see no narrow leaf segments but this it a good representation of the Blue Moon Rocks side of the parents. Perhaps yours is swinging Nigerian? If so, its likely a real keeper too. That Nigerian is pretty uplifting in effect. Remember that these are both true old school smokes and will not be anything close to a strong narcotic high.
> View attachment 4344486 View attachment 4344488


that looks good and every dam plant you have posted looks great,i just wish I could grow indoors as good as you,keep up the good work and I hope this is your best year every.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 4, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> that looks good and every dam plant you have posted looks great,i just wish I could grow indoors as good as you,keep up the good work and I hope this is your best year every.


Thanks brother, that means a lot to a simple guy. 

For what it's worth I just dusted two phenos of Nigerian Sunshine with Granny Skunk pollen. Should have some interesting stuff come out of that too.


----------



## LowAnkle (Jun 4, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> top that plant and get moor bud weight.


Probably will soon, if I dont itll be prolly 10 ft+ tall haha I havent seen it in a week or more.
But I got a clone out of it thatll be monster cropped. So itll be a str8 bush,

I like to leave them 100% natural first time I test any plant.
Since this 1st time for yogi am mazar guererro wanna leave the seeds pure natural.
Clones of them will go thru all the topping.

Plus they dont need a even canopy, bc sun is strong! A lower bud at the end of the branch gets just as much light as the upper half. Topping is good.for keeping plants low away from.choppers sight, where it came from... or for even canopy indoor. Bc light is weak at bottom inside.


----------



## Baqualin (Jun 4, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Thanks for that but my outdoor photo period issues may be a bit different than some. If interested please check my IG feed.
> 
> It is weird that out of 30 plus started at the same time, the fastest & the slowest came from the same pack. It will be interesting to see what happens.


Oh, I see, Checked out your IG, your in an area where you can get multiple crops a year including the early spring run. I've done the early spring before in years where the weather permitted. Nice setup, excited to follow your grows.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 5, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Oh, I see, Checked out your IG, your in an area where you can get multiple crops a year including the early spring run. I've done the early spring before in years where the weather permitted. Nice setup, excited to follow your grows.


Thanks for checking. I am lucky with my growing climate & get multiple crops outdoors, the spring run that matures at the spring solstice is the most elusive, definitely not every year but I got a few this year.

That Nigerian is too late for that, it has me baffled. Very sativa looking, more hairs than trichomes, it is very different. Should be interesting.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 5, 2019)

As promised my other freaky Nigerian Sunshine, it still has not sexted. I have been very close to culling it but it is so different that I keep hanging in, slowest sexting of my spring planting. Watch it be a male….

Narrow leaves here too.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 6, 2019)

Is [email protected] or [email protected] the correct email to use when attempting to make a purchase? Very interested in getting a pack or two!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 7, 2019)

He’s got the bogo sale goin on soon too...pick your 2nd pack too! I love these guys.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 7, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Is [email protected] or [email protected] the correct email to use when attempting to make a purchase? Very interested in getting a pack or two!


[email protected] is what I have for Gas. There is a guy on IG that helps Gas with the IG stuff, that is the swamiseed.ig address.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 7, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> [email protected] is what I have for Gas. There is a guy on IG that helps Gas with the IG stuff, that is the swamiseed.ig address.


so both are good to go then! awesome


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 7, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> so both are good to go then! awesome


Better to go straight to the source than a middleman if you ask me. I believe the IG guy is cash only as well. Go to Gas if you can.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 7, 2019)

Baja.Beaches said:


> Better to go straight to the source than a middleman if you ask me. I believe the IG guy is cash only as well. Go to Gas if you can.


That would be the donation to the squareup link right? I'd prefer direct.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 7, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> That would be the donation to the squareup link right? I'd prefer direct.


Yes, and go directly through Gas, he is very generous


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Yes, and go directly through Gas, he is very generous


Sweet just made my request!


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 8, 2019)

Grabbed the mazar x Guerrero bx2 and the Purple Zebra/RKS f2, anyone try any of these?


----------



## mages (Jun 9, 2019)

Grabbed the Blue Orca Haze and Bliss for the bogo offer going on now. Looking forward to seeing what I get.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 9, 2019)

mages said:


> Grabbed the Blue Orca Haze and Bliss for the bogo offer going on now. Looking forward to seeing what I get.


So was it a pure BOGO with a freebie or just BOGO. Gas has always given a free pack with every purchase in the past. I have heard a lot of good stuff about Bliss


----------



## mages (Jun 9, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> So was it a pure BOGO with a freebie or just BOGO. Gas has always given a free pack with every purchase in the past. I have heard a lot of good stuff about Bliss


He has an offer on Instagram right now through the month. You get to pick your free pack. So it’s the same 1 free pack with every order, you just get to name the strains you want.


----------



## HamNEggs (Jun 9, 2019)

mages said:


> He has an offer on Instagram right now through the month. You get to pick your free pack. So it’s the same 1 free pack with every order, you just get to name the strains you want.


I am tempted by that one. Kinda wish I had waited to place the order last week for NL5Haze. I would have picked out BOH or Nigerian Sunshine for my freebie. As it is both freebies I have are the Swami Indica. Not too big on heavy indica's if they indeed are but I am gonna grow them and enjoy them!


----------



## mages (Jun 9, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> I am tempted by that one. Kinda wish I had waited to place the order last week for NL5Haze. I would have picked out BOH or Nigerian Sunshine for my freebie. As it is both freebies I have are the Swami Indica. Not too big on heavy indica's if they indeed are but I am gonna grow them and enjoy them!


Well I’m sure that nl5haze will not disappoint! I would take that over the BOH if I could flower that long. Most everything in my room is done in 8-9 weeks. 10 is pushing it. I almost ordered that instead to grow in the future but I went with BOH so I could try it sooner.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 10, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> I am tempted by that one. Kinda wish I had waited to place the order last week for NL5Haze. I would have picked out BOH or Nigerian Sunshine for my freebie. As it is both freebies I have are the Swami Indica. Not too big on heavy indica's if they indeed are but I am gonna grow them and enjoy them!


The varietals that I’ve smoked of his that were indica heavy were indica HEAVY. Absolutely lovin the yogi and the blue orca haze is super stoney no ceiling. Between the BOH, yogi and onerks, I think the boh got me the highest possible, definitely the strongest weed ever like he says. But really tho, no shit...one of the mutants in the bunch hit me harder than the x men! 2 phenos of that yogi were straight musk and one had apurpler hue to it, like lavendery color streak but darker greens. Fist nugs and lower yield but some of that fine drop right behind your eyes and make smile real big no worries set into your limbs but still function kinda weed. The other pheno smells more mushroomey, same musk tho and the taste is incredible. Still more ind. leaning but also more in the head than the other.. found a cool fluffy thai pheno that was chocolatey to all gas, like someone poured gasoline on the weed. Dry and stayed moist all the way 6 months as fluffy as it was, so oily...That one had football nugs that didnt weigh shit, leathery too, my bud’s crop got more leather smells outta the same cut he ran inside. You’re in for a treat!! Coming from an older buddy of mine who’s nearing 70, it’s all been reminiscent of old highs and flavors he said he hasn’t seen in years and years.


----------



## Baqualin (Jun 11, 2019)

bongrip101 said:


> Sweet just made my request!


What everybody has said, go direct with Gas! I haven't figured out the IG guy yet, he can be kinda out there, super enthusiastic and dedicated though. Go direct.


----------



## Baqualin (Jun 11, 2019)

Screen finally went in, BOH bottom left.


----------



## Baqualin (Jun 11, 2019)

Velvet Orca's starting to kick. Looks like the Afghani is showing through to me and also Blueberry like traits.
Baq


----------



## Little Dog (Jun 11, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Heavy duty...judy.
> 
> Hi kids,Gas here....
> 
> ...


Gas, I know this is from two yrs ago. But thanks for laying it all out man. Great work. Thank you.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 11, 2019)

Little Dog said:


> Gas, I know this is from two yrs ago. But thanks for laying it all out man. Great work. Thank you.


I'll clarify one part that has transpired since he posted that message. There were a lucky few that ended up with seeds of Velvet Rush. Gas claimed he needed some donations in a hurry and he let them go for $200 a pack,on I believe through his old Facebook group. I wish I was flush at that time and ended up with some, but alas. I do have a few nice phenos of his Nigerian Sunshine. It looks as if the Nigerian Sunshine 2.0 has some growth characteristics not common in mine.


----------



## Baja.Beaches (Jun 12, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I'll clarify one part that has transpired since he posted that message. There were a lucky few that ended up with seeds of Velvet Rush. Gas claimed he needed some donations in a hurry and he let them go for $200 a pack,on I believe through his old Facebook group. I wish I was flush at that time and ended up with some, but alas. I do have a few nice phenos of his Nigerian Sunshine. It looks as if the Nigerian Sunshine 2.0 has some growth characteristics not common in mine.


My Nigerian Sunshine, I guess the 2.0 version, has gotten interesting. Getting frosty but the smell, wow. I am not good at smells but straight up Juicy Fruit. No doubt. Unexpected but I really like it.

What kind of smells are you getting?

The slower pheno still has now showed sex.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 12, 2019)

It's a sweet one for sure but it won't hang around.

The stem rub on my BOH is kind of foul. It's hard to put a finger on it but it's a little acrid like vomit. Something you don't really want to smell?


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 13, 2019)

Nigerian Sunshine BMR hit with Granny Skunk pollen.


----------



## bongrip101 (Jun 13, 2019)

Ordered saturday, received today!


----------



## mages (Jun 14, 2019)

Got my Blue Orca Haze and Bliss that I ordered. He threw in a free pack of Blue Orca x Red Thai. Excited to get all of these.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 14, 2019)

mages said:


> Got my Blue Orca Haze and Bliss that I ordered. He threw in a free pack of Blue Orca x Red Thai. Excited to get all of these. View attachment 4349916


I'd personally start with the Bliss! Nice score you got there.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 15, 2019)

mages said:


> Got my Blue Orca Haze and Bliss that I ordered. He threw in a free pack of Blue Orca x Red Thai. Excited to get all of these. View attachment 4349916


Lookin like a good sea of green! You’ll be floatin off into space sooner than later! Wow, I’m excited to see what the thai brings out of that blue orca haze. Didn’t know he had that oneGot this blue orca haze here that stinks so bad the smell literally sticks to your fingers for like 20 minutes after the stem rub. Funky dank ammonia. I was pullin fan leaves and went to run to the store and was like “dayummn, what it THAT?!” drivin down the road...It was still on my hands...Already have a feeling she’s gonna be a keeper here she is...I can’t stop smelling my fingers...


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 15, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Lookin like a good sea of green! You’ll be floatin off into space sooner than later! Wow, I’m excited to see what the thai brings out of that blue orca haze. Didn’t know he had that oneGot this blue orca haze here that stinks so bad the smell literally sticks to your fingers for like 20 minutes after the stem rub. Funky dank ammonia. I was pullin fan leaves and went to run to the store and was like “dayummn, what it THAT?!” drivin down the road...It was still on my hands...Already have a feeling she’s gonna be a keeper View attachment 4350262here she is...I can’t stop smelling my fingers...


Ammonia, that is it! I was just telling my cousin my BOH smelled like vomit.


----------



## ky farmer (Jun 15, 2019)

dos any one have any pictures of a pure red thai plant that they would post for me to look at??thanks for reading


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 15, 2019)

Blue Orca Haze, full sun, LOS.


----------



## mages (Jun 15, 2019)

ky farmer said:


> dos any one have any pictures of a pure red thai plant that they would post for me to look at??thanks for reading


Swami’s Instagram has some pics of the red Thai. I can’t find any pictures of the crosses however.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 16, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Blue Orca Haze, full sun, LOS.View attachment 4350397


Beautiful mama! I love how big her leaves get. Thick ass branches too.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 16, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> Beautiful mama! I love how big her leaves get. Thick ass branches too.


The female BOH pictured above has a main stalk so thick I keep double checking to make sure its not a male! LOL. I have to lean my male BOH against something otherwise he tips the whole 2g container over.


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 19, 2019)

My BOH male about to begin doing what he does best.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 22, 2019)

Here’s the boh this morning just starting to pop up through the trellis netting...I have a feeling the trellis is gonna be more of a bitch than is worth it but you live and you learn!!


----------



## chiefer888 (Jul 3, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> My BOH male about to begin doing what he does best.
> 
> View attachment 4352214 View attachment 4352215


What are you going to hit that with?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 3, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> View attachment 4302742 Folks I lost track of the tag for this plant. Does anyone recognize her as Swami gear at all? It could possibly be a cherry bomb. NL or a BOH cross from Swami's inventory last year.
> . Are those candy canelooking pistil colors distinctive? ....or I have i been blind to that trait for years?


Another unidentified female that looks just like the last unknown bean female. Still not sure if this is Cherry Bomb.
 Look familiar to anyone?


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 3, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Another mystery bean that looks just like the last mystery bean. Still not sure if this is Cherry Bomb.
> View attachment 4359791 Look familiar to anyone?


Just send a picture of it to Gas and I bet he can ID it.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 3, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Just send a picture of it to Gas and I bet he can ID it.


Ya, I did that right away. Gas said it could be CB but he didn't confirm that it was.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 4, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Ya, I did that right away. Gas said it could be CB but he didn't confirm that it was.


It sure looks like Cherry Bomb to me but I have yet to get some and grow it out.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 6, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Ya, I did that right away. Gas said it could be CB but he didn't confirm that it was.


Looks beautiful, whatever it is. That cb is real nice stuff.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 7, 2019)

The ones on the right of the pic (middle of bed) are blue orca haze. I’ll def need more space for the girls next season  ahh the love of the hunt...


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 7, 2019)

Dawgfunk said:


> View attachment 4361476 The ones on the right of the pic (middle of bed) are blue orca haze. I’ll def need more space for the girls next season  ahh the love of the hunt...


Looks awesome! Those leaf segments certianly don't look much like my male BOH which has very narrow long leaf segments indicating that he leans to the NL5Haze part of the lineage. Hopefully that pollen is tame enough to hit other plants with!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 11, 2019)

Here’s my Vietnam black x the one/panama I think ? Can’t remember the exact cross from Swami but love the structure of this little plant so far. I have a couple other females under lights in bloom of this cross along with my sole yogi female I got. Everything looks good and psyched to see this one progress outside.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 13, 2019)

suspected CherryBomb day 46


----------



## Baqualin (Jul 27, 2019)

It's been awhile since I updated, life is good, but busy. Here's my keeper cut of BOH.


----------



## Baqualin (Jul 27, 2019)

Now for one I'm really excited about Velvet Orca, I ended up with 5 females and one male (crap, wanted a least 2 males), I will save the pollen until I get another male to make F2's. Here's the 4 females, they're about a month behind the BOH above for reference
Velvet Orca #1
 
Velvet Orca #2
 
Velvet Orca #3
 
Velvet Orca #4
 
I'll post a pic of #5 and the male in a bit, they're at another location. Really stoked to see how these turn out. 
FYI, Gas is bringing the fire on his fall drop!
Baq


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 28, 2019)

Ye


spacemoss said:


> there were definitely a few runts and mutants in the Zazen which is the Blue Orca (1971 (Afganistan) x 1976 (Thai Stick)) x 1991 Northern Lights #5/Neville's Hazeback crossed to the Blue Orca. But in my experience growing a good grip of them there was extreme variance, not all being bad, some quite good and worth keeping around. With so much Thai and the general rawness of the genetics the mutants and undesireable phenotypes shouldn't be unexpected.
> 
> Thread detailing the project:
> https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=262003
> ...


Yeah ive seen him talk about not bottle knecking his stuff. So maybe more if your looking for slmething to add to ure line in high or features


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 28, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Now for one I'm really excited about Velvet Orca, I ended up with 5 females and one male (crap, wanted a least 2 males), I will save the pollen until I get another male to make F2's. Here's the 4 females, they're about a month behind the BOH above for reference
> Velvet Orca #1
> View attachment 4370486
> Velvet Orca #2
> ...


Looking fya


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 28, 2019)

Sk


jimihendrix1 said:


> If the place you got your NL5/Hz starts with an S, and ends with an I, and also has an ens in it ?? I also found them to not be in the same universe. Junk actually
> 
> Also the Other Seed Bank Version, that starts with an MR, and is better than the S version, but still no cigar. Still about half strength.
> 
> ...


Skunk done right brings them im looking through my 3rd eye. U know lil coulor diference spacey waxy almost.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 28, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> I also plan on breeding the NL5/Hz Male x Hazeman/NDNGuy/Nevils 88 G13 x HP


@jimihendrix1, did you ever cross these two?' I have a fine NL5/Haze male from Gas and two packs of Hazemans 88G13HP I was thinking about doing an OP on for selection of a male and female. Same track as you once we're.


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 28, 2019)

Y


Veronavb said:


> Sk
> 
> Skunk done right brings them im looking through my 3rd eye. U know lil coulor diference spacey waxy almost.


Yeah mate hope you find your girl


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 28, 2019)

Veronavb said:


> Looking fya


Damn 4 is pumpin


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 28, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> @jimihendrix1, did you ever cross these two?' I have a fine NL5/Haze male from Gas and two packs of Hazemans 88G13HP I was thinking about doing an OP on for selection of a male and female. Same track as you once we're.



No. I gave the seeds to a buddy last year, and he suffered a malady that he, and others have been reporting for some years now, and while we haven't found an exact answer to our problem, it seems to be linked to what Is called Phytoplasmas.

Its a Bacteria vectored by bugs. Leafhoppers for 1, and also many others, and has been reported all over the country. Hawaii-Maine, and was first observed in Iran in 1967-68 in cannabis Sativa, and was later identified in India a couple years later. It was predicted to spread worldwide, and apparently has.
It was discovered by the Japanese in 1967. Several other types have also been observed since then, and most all have been linked to bug vectors, and are Bacterial.. They also have a very very hard time replicating it with PCR, but I believe they have just only recently been able to replicate it invitro.

The growing tips start turning purple black, distorted, and most of the time do not make it, and generally what does turn itself around is useless, and I wont smoke it, especially considering I strongly believe it is Bacterial. Most of the time the plants die, and my buddy has probably lost 3000 plants in the last 5-6 years.

Also the same strains do not do this inside, and from what I understand if seeds do make it through, the Bacteria is passed on.

I lost 8 packs G13/Hashplant, 4 Snow Lotus, Coastal Seeds Puck Yeah x 5 packs. Coastal Black Lights x 5 packs. 40 Blue Orca Haze, 40, NL5/Haze, 5 packs Dr Atomic Atomic Lights, 4 packs Mosca C99, THSeeds HOG x 5 packs. We also lost several more seeds/plants to this plague.

Its also NOT cold related, no purple genetics as this actually goes black, and necrotic/death. Also sometimes happens in Veg, but is most prevalent in early flowering, so my buddy still has this to look forward to. Hes already had it on some plants in veg this year, and many veg normally, and look beautiful, but as soon as they start flowering, they turn gnarly, and deformed/die.


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 28, 2019)

jimihendrix1 said:


> No. I gave the seeds to a buddy last year, and he suffered a malady that he, and others have been reporting for some years now, and while we haven't found an exact answer to our problem, it seems to be linked to what Is called Phytoplasmas.
> 
> Its a Bacteria vectored by bugs. Leafhoppers for 1, and also many others, and has been reported all over the country. Hawaii-Maine, and was first observed in Iran in 1967-68 in cannabis Sativa, and was later identified in India a couple years later. It was predicted to spread worldwide, and apparently has.
> It was discovered by the Japanese in 1967. Several other types have also been observed since then, and most all have been linked to bug vectors, and are Bacterial.. They also have a very very hard time replicating it with PCR, but I believe they have just only recently been able to replicate it invitro.
> ...


Wow, this is news to me. It sounds like a lot of $$$ in HQ seeds down the drain!

I had to search online for phytoplasmas and see your posts over at THCF as well. I just downloaded the Hemp diseases book to see if they talk about it there.

Good luck over there! I am in a friendly state and if you were I would recommend taking it to state ag to have it analyzed.


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Jul 28, 2019)

Nope, Im in 1 of if not the most unfriendly of states. I would love to have it analyzed, but its not possible at the moment. If I knew someone in a friendly state, I could send them a sample, and have them take it in for studying . But I don't.


----------



## Veronavb (Jul 28, 2019)

L


Veronavb said:


> Ye
> 
> Yeah ive seen him talk about not bottle knecking his stuff. So maybe more if your looking for slmething to add to ure line in high. Im so pumped on the chocolatd pheno


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 29, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Just send a picture of it to Gas and I bet he can ID it.


DAY 63 Hard ass buds, not much aromaView attachment 4371639


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 29, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> DAY 63 Hard ass buds, not much aromaView attachment 4371639


It sure is pretty. Too bad no aroma. How do the trichs look? Maybe 70 days?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 29, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> It sure is pretty. Too bad no aroma. How do the trichs look? Maybe 70 days?


TBH there are so many pistils still popping I havent taken a close look. But thanks for the hint. I'll scope tomorrow.

It's not stinky but it's got the fragrance of a wild flower.

For a 3 gal pot this buds are well sized, dense and still swelling.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 30, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> It sure is pretty. Too bad no aroma. How do the trichs look? Maybe 70 days?


I scoped it just now. I find a few amber if searching but it is 95% clear. Remarkably solid buds. I think these are the nicest looking, hardest buds ive grown in a small pot.

I reckon this plant has at least 10 days maybe as much as 3 weeks.


----------



## Baqualin (Jul 31, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> I scoped it just now. I find a few amber if searching but it is 95% clear. Remarkably solid buds. I think these are the nicest looking, hardest buds ive grown in a small pot.
> 
> I reckon this plant has at least 10 days maybe as much as 3 weeks.View attachment 4371992 View attachment 4371993 View attachment 4371994 View attachment 4371995


Kinda looks like the Cherry Bomb X RKS / Mex I grew out last year, it had a sweet / rotten fruit flavor and a soaring high, I loved it enough that I'm going to run it again.


----------



## Baqualin (Jul 31, 2019)

Here's the 5th female and the only male (on the right ) of *Velvet Orca *( Blue Orca X Velvet Rush ). Keep in mind that I just took cuttings off of these plants, she is the one of the 5 females that is showing the most Afghani traits and the male is mostly satty, so I'm going to go a head and hit her with the male for seed stock and save him tell I get a couple more then I will use them to open pollinate the best females from fall harvest. These didn't go in the ground, I have the outdoor grow at another location and my partner thought both of these were males which I bring back here to see if I want to keep for breeding, I need to get him some glasses because the shortest most Afghani was a female, good and bad, I wanted at least 2 males, but she's different than the rest so I'll take her. Really excited, these are from the first seeds of this cross, so nobody knows what is coming.
Baq


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 31, 2019)

Some nice Hemp from this breeder.... still not one keeper


----------



## SCJedi (Jul 31, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Some nice Hemp from this breeder.... still not one keeper


That is a hell of an informative post. 

Let me guess, you like cookies and chem weed?


----------



## Baqualin (Jul 31, 2019)

oswizzle said:


> Some nice Hemp from this breeder.... still not one keeper


Show us some pics of the hemp from Swami Seeds that you have grown out or your just trolling and complaining about everything like the majority of your post throughout RIU.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Jul 31, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Here's the 5th female and the only male (on the right ) of *Velvet Orca *( Blue Orca X Velvet Rush ). Keep in mind that I just took cuttings off of these plants, she is the one of the 5 females that is showing the most Afghani traits and the male is mostly satty, so I'm going to go a head and hit her with the male for seed stock and save him tell I get a couple more then I will use them to open pollinate the best females from fall harvest. These didn't go in the ground, I have the outdoor grow at another location and my partner thought both of these were males which I bring back here to see if I want to keep for breeding, I need to get him some glasses because the shortest most Afghani was a female, good and bad, I wanted at least 2 males, but she's different than the rest so I'll take her. Really excited, these are from the first seeds of this cross, so nobody knows what is coming.
> Baq
> View attachment 4372573


Your plants look healthy. What do you use for substrate and nuttition?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jul 31, 2019)

BOH x Vietnam black/TO

Nice structure and the best of the two females. My summer temps are out of control(85-100) , Which definitely isn’t helping resin production. Can’t wait to see what it does in the winter.


----------



## yesum (Aug 1, 2019)

Hemp is the last thing I think of being associated with Swami. Other concerns might be valid but not that one.


----------



## Baqualin (Aug 1, 2019)

radiant Rudy said:


> Your plants look healthy. What do you use for substrate and nuttition?


I use the Gas / Coots basic mix with a few additions advised by Gas, such as Gypsum, Neem cake / Karanja and malted Barley. I make Teas using EWC's, Aloe, Coconut water, Comfrey, Thrive N and Build a Bloom from Build a Soil in Colorado and tap water. I also add a little back strap to the tea sometimes. Now I don't mix up all these together in a tea every time except for the EWC, Aloe and Coconut powder. I might do an EWC Aloe Coconut Thrive N one time then an EWC Aloe Coconut powder Comfrey back strap the next and add in the build a bloom starting with pre flower.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Aug 3, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> It sure is pretty. Too bad no aroma. How do the trichs look? Maybe 70 days?


Small bud from inside canopy, cheap usb scope     trichome pics at day 73


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 3, 2019)

Clear/cloudy still, eh? I noticed Swami said the Nigerian Sunshine goes 65 days but mine is never ripe that early. I let them go 70-73


----------



## yesum (Aug 4, 2019)

When I see some resin go cloudy it is time to chop. Not waiting on ambers.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 4, 2019)

yesum said:


> When I see some resin go cloudy it is time to chop. Not waiting on ambers.


This. Some strains just don't go amber.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 4, 2019)

Damn...not hatin but bag appeal looks awful. Judging by look so will taste.


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 5, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Damn...not hatin but bag appeal looks awful. Judging by look so will taste.


Yah, actually that is hatin especially since there isn't anything in a bag here. I am going to go out on a limb and say that you have never bought Swami gear, never grown Swami gear, and have never smoked anything grown from it. Do you have anything constructive to contribute or are just trolling? I only ask because I need to remind myself how to activate the RIU ignore feature.


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Aug 6, 2019)

You are correct. I have not grown any of his gear, but I have been growing long enough to know I would have to hash that...I am here to see before I buy. It doesn't need to be in a bag to tell that looks about .5 on a 10 scale. Honest opinions matter. Sorry to say.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 6, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> You are correct. I have not grown any of his gear, but I have been growing long enough to know I would have to hash that...I am here to see before I buy. It doesn't need to be in a bag to tell that looks about .5 on a 10 scale. Honest opinions matter. Sorry to say.


If you only said it had no bag appeal in your opinion OK.
To say a plant with bag appeal is going to be a better smoke compared to a plant without bag appeal is a novice statement.


----------



## Baqualin (Aug 7, 2019)

40AmpstoFreedom said:


> Damn...not hatin but bag appeal looks awful. Judging by look so will taste.


I kinda liked the way the jar appeal was with my cut of Blue Orca Haze.


----------



## SpaceGrease (Aug 7, 2019)

Fucking natty light in the house ,respect .


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 7, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> I kinda liked the way the jar appeal was with my cut of Blue Orca Haze.View attachment 4376046


Is that hemp? ucking:


----------



## Baqualin (Aug 7, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Is that hemp? ucking:


Yep, had over a pound of that shit off 1 tree, thought about composting it!


----------



## Baqualin (Aug 7, 2019)

@SCJedi the Velvet Orca's I posted a couple pages ago are already smelling really funky dank, took me by surprise, going down tomorrow to take cuttings and will update pics. I have 3 stable females and 3 intersex males which I am composting. I expected to see some intersex issues going in, unworked cross of 2 legends both full of Thai, if there was no issues I would think it was fake. So I will keep one of the females and run another round to look for males and or different females, should be some killer stuff to be found.
Baq


----------



## Baqualin (Aug 8, 2019)

Update on the Velvet Orca's
VO #1 female
 
Velvet Orca #2 female
 
Velvet Orca #3 female
 
#4 female still debating.


----------



## Veronavb (Aug 9, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Update on the Velvet Orca's
> VO #1 female
> View attachment 4376449
> Velvet Orca #2 female
> ...


Dsmmnn ..


----------



## SCJedi (Aug 9, 2019)

My full sun Blue Orca Haze in 30g of Coots mix. She is about 5.5' from the top of the smart pot and the tallest in my garden by a long shot.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Aug 11, 2019)

Digging this Vietnam Black plant. Loudest one in flower at the moment, makes up for it’s somewhat lackluster visual appeal. See what the effects are like. Maybe 2 weeks left or so? 
Was not prepared for the summer heat so this is not a proper representation of this plant. Can’t wait to see the rest of the pack this winter.


----------



## yesum (Aug 16, 2019)

Had a friend ask me for some strong pot. I have mostly heirlooms so not the most potent. I then thought of the BOH I had and gave him a half a gram or so. Saw him later in the day and asked how it went. He waved his hand side to side like it was ok and said it was strong. 

Upon further questioning I got that he did a bongload or more this stuff and then got sick and threw up. When you get too much thc it can make you throw up or it does to him. He had not smoked for a couple months and this cooked his goose,


----------



## Baqualin (Sep 11, 2019)

A quick update on Velvet Orca, at this time I'm looking at pheno #3 out of 4 females as my keeper, won't know for sure till I smoke em all! She has the best Sativa structure, sweet fruity smell, frosty, nice fall colors, yellow with dark purple edges and is finishing mid September here in Colorado. See below for a few pics of Gas's Hemp Bud that will have no bag appeal when trimmed. (sarc)


----------



## THT (Sep 13, 2019)

Round # two with Swami's NL5/Haze F5 Sativa pheno, already smelling like round 1, two girls in the pic here, one is clearly a bit faster than the other.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 13, 2019)

THT said:


> Round # two with Swami's NL5/Haze F5 Sativa pheno, already smelling like round 1, two girls in the pic here, one is clearly a bit faster than the other.
> 
> View attachment 4394191


How long does is flower? Potency?


----------



## THT (Sep 13, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> How long does is flower? Potency?


I run 12/12 from seed especially with sativas, the first go around it only took an extra 1ish 2ish weeks more than the GPS crosses. I'd guess about 11-12 weeks for the faster ones. Oh yeah and potency was pretty on point. not a ton of flavor, very unique smell.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 13, 2019)

THT said:


> I run 12/12 from seed especially with sativas, the first go around it only took an extra 1ish 2ish weeks more than the GPS crosses. I'd guess about 11-12 weeks for the faster ones. Oh yeah and potency was pretty on point. not a ton of flavor, very unique smell.


I have a nice male BOH that is clearly leaning very hard Sativa. I'm thinking about hitting a lot of my queens with her but may reverse him first to see what kind of terps he throws off

I like that idea of doing 12/12 from seed


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 13, 2019)

For those interested Swami just dropped a new Fall list with some interesting new crosses.


----------



## HamNEggs (Sep 14, 2019)

Yeah the sativa leaning NL5 looks really nice.


----------



## Baqualin (Sep 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> For those interested Swami just dropped a new Fall list with some interesting new crosses.


It was a very interesting drop, I picked up The One x Blue Moon Rocks Bx3, Gas said the genetics are 75% there followed the whole way by his eye, couldn't pass up a piece of history. Also picked up his Swami Indica X Malana Cream Hash Plant and Chocolate Thai X Paki / Chocolate Thai.


----------



## THT (Sep 17, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> I have a nice male BOH that is clearly leaning very hard Sativa. I'm thinking about hitting a lot of my queens with her but may reverse him first to see what kind of terps he throws off
> 
> I like that idea of doing 12/12 from seed


I have yet to try the BOH, I have some just haven't had the time or space. I did run the Nigerian Blue (Nigerian SS X BOH) however, and I did use a very nice male to hit the ladies in that round. Only did a little exploration through the progeny and found that for the most part, he didn't have a strong influence in any other area but leaf production. He certainly lowered the flower/leaf ratio on everything he touched which was unexpected and a little bit disappointing. I may revisit those crosses one day.


----------



## Baqualin (Sep 17, 2019)

THT said:


> I have yet to try the BOH, I have some just haven't had the time or space. I did run the Nigerian Blue (Nigerian SS X BOH) however, and I did use a very nice male to hit the ladies in that round. Only did a little exploration through the progeny and found that for the most part, he didn't have a strong influence in any other area but leaf production. He certainly lowered the flower/leaf ratio on everything he touched which was unexpected and a little bit disappointing. I may revisit those crosses one day.


I would have been disappointed too, if you try it again, maybe hit it with a couple males to open it up more.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 17, 2019)

My BOH will be done soon. I never topped it and while it started off as a pine tree shape it is all funky and heavy now. I have also been chucking BOH pollen all over. LOL

I bet that Chocolate Thai X Paki / Chocolate Thai was made so he can BX that Chocolate Thai BDW accidentally gave him. It might be easy to see the difference between the thai and the paki for selection purposes.

Gas also backcrossed an NL5 to the NL5Haze and got at least a couple of good phenos. 

I was going to continue to run out the Blackwater x Nigerian Sunshine that I made but it was (still is) a male. Despite its nice structure it just looks and smells too much like the Nigerian Sunshine for me to bother.


----------



## THT (Sep 17, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> I would have been disappointed too, if you try it again, maybe hit it with a couple males to open it up more.


I did it for science! I would consider multiple males but working with pollen is the pits, introducing multiple males does diversify the offspring but then I'd have no idea which male was the best/worse.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 17, 2019)

THT said:


> I did it for science! I would consider multiple males but working with pollen is the pits, introducing multiple males does diversify the offspring but then I'd have no idea which male was the best/worse.


I kind of just did that with two selected Granny Skunk males. One had flowers that set really fast and the other was about 2 weeks slower, both the same age and same torture tests. I rubbed them both on the same Nigerian Sunshine keepers I have. I'll let the scientists who wanna experiment run it all out if they wanna and I have been giving them away for free.

Here is my BOH seed male, I also have two backup clones of him. Poor dude never gets a chance to do much. I have tortured this cat for 5 months. Seriously tortured. In light, in the shade, on the side of the house, sprayed violently with water in the face like a POW. Once he puts out enough branches with sacks, I chop them off and collect the pollen. There is a good chance he is in the running for a tent pollenation. Long slender fingered sativa leaves


----------



## TEHILLAH (Sep 18, 2019)

Hey fam! If anyone has any NL5 BX or Choco thai x paki choco thai that they are down to trade. I got 12 strains of swamis and am down to trade. Hit me up on email if so. Anthonyracinelli @ gmail


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 18, 2019)

TEHILLAH said:


> Hey fam! If anyone has any NL5 BX or Choco thai x paki choco thai that they are down to trade. I got 12 strains of swamis and am down to trade. Hit me up on email if so. Anthonyracinelli @ gmail


Hit up Gas for the latest list. I think they are both on it


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 19, 2019)

Couple shots of the only plant going at the moment. Vietnam black x the one/Panama. Hoping weather gives another 3-4 weeks, this thing stinks like overly sweet fruit of some type.


----------



## kona gold (Sep 19, 2019)

Growitpondifarm said:


> View attachment 4396733 View attachment 4396734
> Couple shots of the only plant going at the moment. Vietnam black x the one/Panama. Hoping weather gives another 3-4 weeks, this thing stinks like overly sweet fruit of some type.


Nice.
Hope the weather works out for you.
Is the smell anywhere near sweet earthy lime?


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 19, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Nice.
> Hope the weather works out for you.
> Is the smell anywhere near sweet earthy lime?


Yes, lemon/lime is probably best way to describe it. It really stinks either way, almost sickly sweet. Its growing in 100% chicken poop/bedding compost. Watered in a little liquid fish couple times and that’s it


----------



## 40AmpstoFreedom (Sep 19, 2019)

Now that sounds great and looks good for outdoor. Thank you for posting that man.


----------



## RocketBoy (Sep 27, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> @jimihendrix1, did you ever cross these two?' I have a fine NL5/Haze male from Gas and two packs of Hazemans 88G13HP I was thinking about doing an OP on for selection of a male and female. Same track as you once we're.


Did you ever get around doing that cross?
I have some 89' NL#5's and Bodhi's Old school Hashplants that will soon be crossed with my 97' Nevilles Haze males.


----------



## SCJedi (Sep 27, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Did you ever get around doing that cross?
> I have some 89' NL#5's and Bodhi's Old school Hashplants that will soon be crossed with my 97' Nevilles Haze males.


I just flipped the G13HP into 12/12 last night. This is an OP and a pheno hunt, so no crosses yet, but it's on my list. 

I'm not sure why I said it was NL5Haze male as it's actually a Blue Orca Haze that leans to the Haze side of the NL5Haze in that cross.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Sep 28, 2019)

Getting close to finishing on this plant. Great for northern latitudes as it finishes early and so far no bud rot. Looks like we will have solid weather until mid week next week, will chop it then. Smells from 50 yards away and it’s only a 3 footer! 

Anyone on here grown out the TO cut? From the few pictures I’ve seen it appears this plant leans towards it.


----------



## THT (Oct 10, 2019)

NL5/Haze


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 23, 2019)

That list is overwhelming! Just started testing that plant I had posted earlier in thread and it is a crowd favorite for sure, super productive and clear minded but strong. Love it, can’t wait to grow some in the indoor garden this winter and see what’s left in the pack.
Gas, any recommendations for a good Sativa in your offerings that can be grown in a relatively small indoor space ? I don’t have the weather to grow a true Sativa outdoors(full sun). Been really burned out on all the heavy Indica offerings that are so prevalent in current breeding.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 23, 2019)

The Chocolate Thai hybrids usually stay within the modern indoor flowing cycle frame of 55 to 65 days with serious sativa dominant expressions and effects.
Chocolate Thai are cultivated farmed drug lines. So focus was in production meaning higher quality flower and faster finish times.
My fave is The One/Panama x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai... Sooper heady.. Could put out a warning on this one. May cause your pals to trip out into oblivion...
Yet so many good combos that would qualify. I tend to go where the effect is.. 77 Jamaican hybrids hold potential since the 77 was a fast finish at 56 days.
I see everything from around the globe.. So I tend to put those best suited by parents for heterosis sake.
Seed groups are very large and select parented.
Gas


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Oct 23, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> The Chocolate Thai hybrids usually stay within the modern indoor flowing cycle frame of 55 to 65 days with serious sativa dominant expressions and effects.
> Chocolate Thai are cultivated farmed drug lines. So focus was in production meaning higher quality flower and faster finish times.
> My fave is The One/Panama x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai... Sooper heady.. Could put out a warning on this one. May cause your pals to trip out into oblivion...
> Yet so many good combos that would qualify. I tend to go where the effect is.. 77 Jamaican hybrids hold potential since the 77 was a fast finish at 56 days.
> ...


killer, really enjoy the work you put out and seeing someone doing something unique.
I’ll be trying some of those mentioned lines this winter.


----------



## SCJedi (Oct 23, 2019)

Good to see you pop your head in, Gas. I was recently attacked by Matt Riot on Instagram for growing your gear. I mentioned to him I grow it for my niece in Portland who has has had brain cancer for 10 years because she loves it and he apologized. We just have to let the cookie/chem/doughy folks get their fad-based yayas out.

For what it is worth, I smoke on my Nigerian Sunshine all day long too! I love that stuff

The tissue culture plan I told you about is unfolding. I'll be in touch soon!


----------



## chiefer888 (Oct 26, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Dank..
> Yeah, keep me in loop,Scijedi
> 
> Matt Riot is pretty much a super douche....and always has been. Late to the dinner plate and speaks without thinking. Spouting regurgitated magazine culture rhetoric.
> ...


so the bx is nl5 haze back crossed to the 84 nl5?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 26, 2019)

chiefer888 said:


> so the bx is nl5 haze back crossed to the 84 nl5?


Yes.. An old 84 cut stashed in Eugene... No longer in existence AFAIK...

Edit: This was an authentic hierloom Northern Lights #5 cut only from the original in 84. Not sure how long it was stashed in Eugene,but has no relation to the modern hybridized NL5 versions. This cut was also lost in Portland 2017.
This was the same plant off Whidbey Island in 84..I was there. 
Gas


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 26, 2019)

Oh yeah,... 
Talk of Kabul x Kerala now available as well.
Gas


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 28, 2019)

Question... what exactly is an "SOS type"? Can you give an example or two? Just curious because I have a lot of the same genetics you're using, probably sourced from some of the same places, and I don't see you guys crediting where they came from. I do see a lot of mythology and revisionist history coming out of your camp though... just sayin'.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 28, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Question... what exactly is an "SOS type"? Can you give an example or two? Just curious because I have a lot of the same genetics you're using, probably sourced from some of the same places, and I don't see you guys crediting where they came from. I do see a lot of mythology and revisionist history coming out of your camp though... just sayin'.


..
..Dude,really..?.this question has the flavor of troll.. 
Everything I aquire is aquired through fair trade or purchase and I never reproduce anothers gear for sale.
I always ask permissions and am given permissions. I own Cherry Bomb now..
Mr Greengenes in his great generosity has given it to me. I have many of these relationships.

Also, if you do the research, all history is available and often publically researchable.
Once you do a hybrid with two types (not by the same breeder) on the free market it can be considered your gear.. That's how the game has been played for decades. Those that don't play by the rules.. don't stay in the game.

Revisionist...
Sure,if your talking about Living Organic Soil methodology and maintaining classic breeding moral criteria. Fuck yeah!
Gas


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 28, 2019)

Just seems a little funny to see someone pop up with Fgens and F1 crosses of other people's line work and then start offering free beans for anyone "catching" people doing "unauthorized" work with the same lines. Do your thing, man... but don't start acting like you're the sole proprietor of genetics that have been (and some still are) on the market from your sources since long before you showed up. Just been kind of watching from a distance and keeping my mouth shut until I saw that. I don't want to keep anybody from making a buck or anything, but you just placed a bounty for your followers on other pollen chuckers doing the exact same shit you're doing. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 28, 2019)

Yeah.. you're tripping and a trolling.

I just explained it to to you.

You have to read the imformation with the clear and precise explaination I posted to understand your confusion.

Yes,you could say put a bounty on SOS plaugerists who ride my coat tails for profit ..period.


Fuckin a right ol son,
Gas


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 28, 2019)

More hay at 65 days...

Mazar-I-Shariff x 76 Peace Corps Guerrero

Couch locker and fridge raider.
You will wake up at 3am on the couch with PB n J burritos

For further clarification..
If I take Betty Crocker Chocolate Cake x Betty Crocker Vanilla Cake and repackage for sale and personal profit ...does not mean I can claim this as anything else other than Betty Crocker's gear.


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 28, 2019)

Really glad to see you here Gas. I will be hitting that email. Thanks for the description of stuff. There is so much there to choose from it gets a bit overwhelming!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 28, 2019)

HamNEggs said:


> Really glad to see you here Gas. I will be hitting that email. Thanks for the description of stuff. There is so much there to choose from it gets a bit overwhelming!


Thanks brotherman..
It is... Read and choose carefully. I also have suggestions based upon your needs as well.


----------



## SinBudd (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Warning on copied or plagurist made SOS types.
> 
> There is a person (possibly more) known as 'sinbud' mashing up SOS types for resale on instagram.
> 
> ...


Good afternoon Gas,
First of all if you’re gonna accuse me of doin something; please make sure it’s something I’m doing. I asked you permission to resale Longshot and you said no- and I’ve chosen to honor your wish, because I have respect for you. 
You’ve told me I can give give these away and trade with them and that’s what I’m doing. 
I’m not sure if you’ve already forgotten about the multiple BOH X 5 Poly Haze crosses you had available last year; if that’s not breeding with her then I must be delusional. 
The thing that really makes no moral sense to me is the fact that I gifted you several Tribal African crosses; one of which you apparently liked good enough to Bx the line and release it for resale. The Mazar/Guerrero X Tribal African; did you put this together? I really don’t care what you do with the genetics I give you; that’s a good line and deserves to be BXed! I appreciate your efforts!! However I’m not sure how you can justify your right in selling the Bx and denying me the privilege to resale the original cross??
BTW I didn’t take your tractor out of your field; I paid you for it and you shipped it to me. 
I’ve posted nothing derogatory about you or your company; I’ve only posted your views and unwritten restrictions that you place on your gear. I’ve got no problem with genetics with restrictions, but to expect people to magically know your expectations w/o making your position known is preposterous!!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 29, 2019)

Gas, I deleted your trash comment off my home page. Come trolling again and I'll show everyone where you sourced half of your genetics from so they can just buy them a lot cheaper from people who have actually worked the lines rather than just bought a pack or two of seeds and Fgen'd them. Grow up, dude. I kept it civil in the face of your high-and-mighty bullshit and definitely didn't go posting trash on your profile. I already said I don't want to keep anyone from making a buck, so your best bet is to let that horse die and just keep peddling your bullshit stories and line "histories" to people who don't know any better.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Douchebaggery ....

Yeah
.I just said that you could give them away.. What yesterday... Go ahead and go back and edit my post where Im being too mean and include that new development in the drama would ya..

You blew smoke up my ass buying seed and did all this back room shit without telling me.

Pure bullshit..
You told me nothing. Only recently after several people told on you...then your hand in the cookie jar boy came out.

I just found out through other sources someone was doing something shady. Multiple people alert me to frauds ,copy cats ,and other douche bag party favors.
Have your mom make you sandwich or something kid. You must be exhausted working so hard to fuck me in the moral free slimeball corners of instagram.

You've posted private emails.. Which is below the belt ol son...and attacked MGD like a troll....

Do you think you know everything I do? How is that? 
Yeah.. Like I said BOH polys arent as good IMO.
How in the fuck do you think I figured that out. 
You must be growing one of those experiments you were told about when you aquried it. 
Derp 


The Johnny come latelys of the last 50 plus years of the culture who magically don't know shit but know everything. Fresh outta diapers and fresh off the turnip truck.

Mazar/Guerrero x Tribal African was done by me in 2017...sorry that I'm so oblivious to your entitlement.

Your breeding points are moot trying to discredit me. I follow the rules. You can't.


Why don't you go fuck with Bodhi, snow, kagyu, or any other respected known breeder the same way and see what happens..
Maybe they will be nicer.. Or not..
Seriously go this to other breeders and see how far you get.

..now where's that ignore button.


----------



## SinBudd (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Douchebaggery ....
> 
> Yeah
> .I just said that you could give them away.. What yesterday... Go ahead and go back and edit my post where Im being too mean and include that new development in the drama would ya..
> ...


I’m either gonna post the email you sent me stating that it was indeed my line that you back crossed or you can fes up to it like a man, since youre say posting private emails is below the belt; that’s the only way ppl are gonna know exactly what it is your saying in “private” conversation, because it’s obviously not what you’re saying in public! I call Bullshit!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 29, 2019)

Is "hand in the cookie jar boy" supposed to be me? Because I got no clue who SinBudd here is or what you two are talking about. Sounds like you have a habit of taking credit for other people's work.


----------



## SinBudd (Oct 29, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Is "hand in the cookie jar boy" supposed to be me? Because I got no clue who SinBudd here is or what you two are talking about. Sounds like you have a habit of taking credit for other people's work.


I’m just responding to his personal bash against me. At this point I believe he may be ranting at both of us.
Yes, Gas did cross Mazar x Guerrero and Congo x Transkei =tribal African. Ive never pretended that I’ve made these. I simply ran both of those lines; selected, and crossed. I’ve never pretended that I’ve made Tribal African or the M/G; however, I’m the chap that crossed those 2 lines and gifted it back to Gas, who then bxd it and resaled it. I’m totally not against that in any way. My issue lies in the injustice of Gas resaling the Bx line and tells me I’m not allowed to sell the M/G X Tribal. 
I’m only here because Gas started telling some lies and I wasn’t gonna let it ride.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 29, 2019)

SinBudd said:


> I’m just responding to his personal bash against me. At this point I believe he may be ranting at both of us.
> Yes, Gas did cross Mazar x Guerrero and Congo x Transkei =tribal African. Ive never pretended that I’ve made these. I simply ran both of those lines; selected, and crossed. I’ve never pretended that I’ve made Tribal African or the M/G; however, I’m the chap that crossed those 2 lines and gifted it back to Gas, who then bxd it and resaled it. I’m totally not against that in any way. My issue lies in the injustice of Gas resaling the Bx line and tells me I’m not allowed to sell the M/G X Tribal.
> I’m only here because Gas started telling some lies and I wasn’t gonna let it ride.


I just happened to take a look at this thread earlier today and the first thing I saw was his rant post, which I'm guessing now was directed at you? Either way, he's got a bunch of 'Ozzy bit the head off a chicken' stories for most of his lines and I know for a fact that a good half of them are complete bullshit, so I assume a lot of the rest are too. I would have never said anything in a million years but reading that self-righteous narcissistic rant just hit me the wrong way. Hell, I was even interested in some of the crosses before but the attitude and all the smoke and mirrors turned me off.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

More hay for the trolls... 



Bliss = 
Blue Orca x The Black/NL5haze

I love peeling the wigs of kids who think they are cannabis gangsters with this stuff. 

While I'm doing all the work these kids are stroking out and and doing the fish flop on the floor....pooping.

Yes it was bred without stealing or stepping on anyone's toe's.
Gas


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Is "hand in the cookie jar boy" supposed to be me? Because I got no clue who SinBudd here is or what you two are talking about. Sounds like you have a habit of taking credit for other people's work.


WTF????

Delusional much?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

SinBudd said:


> I’m just responding to his personal bash against me. At this point I believe he may be ranting at both of us.
> Yes, Gas did cross Mazar x Guerrero and Congo x Transkei =tribal African. Ive never pretended that I’ve made these. I simply ran both of those lines; selected, and crossed. I’ve never pretended that I’ve made Tribal African or the M/G; however, I’m the chap that crossed those 2 lines and gifted it back to Gas, who then bxd it and resaled it. I’m totally not against that in any way. My issue lies in the injustice of Gas resaling the Bx line and tells me I’m not allowed to sell the M/G X Tribal.
> I’m only here because Gas started telling some lies and I wasn’t gonna let it ride.


Yep.. I backcrossed it to reclaim it from a copy cat. Who was auctioning them off...
Did you miss the part where I already did this breeding... But never released. Bite it.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

SinBudd said:


> I’m either gonna post the email you sent me stating that it was indeed my line that you back crossed or you can fes up to it like a man, since youre say posting private emails is below the belt; that’s the only way ppl are gonna know exactly what it is your saying in “private” conversation, because it’s obviously not what you’re saying in public! I call Bullshit!


Dude I saw the post...MDG showed me.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> WTF????
> 
> Delusional much?


Ironic much? I'll leave you to it, child. Stay off my profile.


----------



## SinBudd (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Yep.. I backcrosses it to reclaim it from a copy cat. Who was auctioning them off...


Why would a copycat send you the cross???


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Hawg Wild said:


> Ironic much? I'll leave you to it, child. Stay off my profile.
> [/QUOTE
> Lick my bag and stay out of the thread troll


----------



## SinBudd (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Dude I saw the post...MDG showed me.


I haven’t posted the email where you admit to growing out the M/G X Tribal cross I gifted you, and bxd it; how the fuk is that copycat?? Did you cross those 2 lines? Was that your idea too? 
There’s that Swami Indica X Tribal African that madeit as a mom on your fall drop list as well... did you cross those 2 lines?
Matter of fact; where is your Tribal African on the fall drop list, other than stock I gifted you?
I’m not taking credit for your work; wtf
Why are you bxing my cross and taking credit for it?? And why are you so insecure about me selling beans? You can Bx and retail my cross, but say I’m a copycat and refuse me the right to resale??
Either way these crosses kick ass and they’ll be going out, even you liked em enough to Bx em!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Troll hay...

Purple Zebra x 85 Humboldt RKS/Uruapan

Racy and productive day at work herb. Can get psychedelic. 
75 days plus


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

SinBudd said:


> Why would a copycat send you the cross???


Dunno.. Why would they sell it at auction and not say anything.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

SinBudd said:


> I haven’t posted the email where you admit to growing out the M/G X Tribal cross I gifted you, and bxd it; how the fuk is that copycat?? Did you cross those 2 lines? Was that your idea too?
> There’s that Swami Indica X Tribal African that madeit as a mom on your fall drop list as well... did you cross those 2 lines?
> Matter of fact; where is your Tribal African on the fall drop list, other than stock I gifted you?
> I’m not taking credit for your work; wtf
> ...


One more time. 
Just because I didnt say anything doesn't mean that the cross was already done in 2017..
I popped mine and your reproductions... Not sure who's is the parent of the bx. But like I 
said when I saw the auction pic it was time to reclaim it. 
Its not yours


----------



## SinBudd (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Dunno.. Why would they sell it at auction and not say anything.


It’s nothing you crossed up Jack- how’s that


Bringdemfya said:


> One more time.
> Just because I didnt say anything doesn't mean that the cross was already done in 2017..
> I popped mine and your reproductions... Not sure who's is the parent of the bx. But like I
> said when I saw the auction pic it was time to reclaim it.
> Its not yours


----------



## SinBudd (Oct 29, 2019)

SinBudd said:


> It’s nothing you crossed up Jack- how’s that


Well screenshot email it shall be then...


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Tribal African hybrid 

Jimi Africa Pweto Village x Jimi Africa Transkei/Coot North African ..

Didn't know about the North Africans I got from coot in 2010 ither did ya.. . He GAVE THEM TO ME. Like many many many of these old guys do because they want me to do what I do with it. 
Dude go troll another breeder the same way..fo real.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

SinBudd said:


> Well screenshot email it shall be then...


Nobody posts emails.. WTF
Just stop...act with integrity or Fuck off.


----------



## SinBudd (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Nobody posts emails.. WTF
> Just stop...act with integrity or Fuck off.





Bringdemfya said:


> Tribal African hybrid
> You’re not saying in public the same thing you said in email; I’m just gonna leave it at that
> Jimi Africa Pweto Village x Jimi Africa Transkei/Coot North African ..
> 
> ...


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

*Because I didn't say, "oh yeah uh-huh I did that one in 2017 and still have seed"
.......it's okay just take my gear, cross it all up and sell it for yourself. 

I'm up on trial because why?

Standing up to your endless justifications to mash up and sell my gear. That is exactly why all this is happening. 
Just yesterday you asked if you could just give them away... 
I'm honestly shocked you don't know the answer already.
Yes, you are able to do that with or without permissions.*


----------



## RocketBoy (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Troll hay...View attachment 4414097
> 
> Purple Zebra x 85 Humboldt RKS/Uruapan
> 
> ...


Post a pic of the NL#5xhaze, the indica line.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> Post a pic of the NL#5xhaze, the indica line.


Okay


----------



## MissGreenDreams (Oct 29, 2019)

Ok this has to stop. Sinbudd you’ve been told by the breeder what to do or not do with the genetics. The way that you keep coming at us is getting psycho. You were told on for what you did - which means others have the sense to know what you’re doing is a rip off. You guys kept going off like Gas said you couldn’t breed his types. For the thousandth time all you had to do was check in with the breeder and dial in the ethics to proceed. Talking about helping a family in need when you’re going to infect a bunch of other families’ garden with mites cause... “that’s life” to you oh fucking well??? Gas is in early recovery of a massive surgery and as I told you I’m like 7 Mo preggers and you are stressing the fuck out of our family, a family who has helped maybe hundreds of other families start successful businesses in soil, herb, topicals and other products and you are a massive disrespect to so much when you just incessantly keep trying to get under our skin. Who can even trust you to do safe biz now after you just smeared yourself as someone who not only shares but posts on social media a flipping email. How shady of you to do that and apparently keep saying you’re going to post more up or whatever. Just so you can get your Instagram people to get their pitchforks raised higher cause why???? I have no clue.... cause you want to make money on something you shouldn’t?? Why not cross two bodhi types and make your new company called GROwDHI? Cause you’re obviously a fucking CLOWN like that. Leave our family alone troll. Go fuck with somebody else. You’ve been told how to handle things now leave us alone you’re reaching stalker status... go take care of your mite problems..... seriously you don’t have time for this either !!! mgd


----------



## RocketBoy (Oct 29, 2019)

I didn't expect him to get scared of you guys on here and leave with out posting some NL#5xHaze pictures.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

84 NL#5 x 88 NL#5/Haze Bx1
Indica line. These got the attention of Neville shortly before his passing this past February. He was impressed with what I had achieved with his line decades after he last worked with it.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

NL5 x Haze F6.....from the 88 release of 15 packs gifted to Coot in 89. He did F2 in 1990 and into the freezer they went until 2010.
He gave them to me to pop and also cuts from his portion he and big daddy did of re-popping these.

90% died from the 500 or so seed. We found a good indica male and a good sativa female.

The rest is history. At F7 now. weakness and intersex have been culled along the way with open pollination to keep it from bottlenecking. You will find 55 day finishing indica dominant expressions and 75 day plus Haze expressions.

This plant was a NL5 x Haze F6 volunteer that came up from under snow the day of Neville's passing.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Introducing....a limited release of a dank ass new head knocker ....dawg.

I've been working on this one for for the whole 50 days it happend...culling crap and tossing spunk so you get the best!

'Hawg Wild'

Russian #1 and Siberian #4 × Kazakhstan #4

Mixed tribal farmed drug lines Russian,Kazakhstan,and a Siberian male. All from 50 to 55 north.

Auto flowers in June and hardly any flower to speak of. Heavily scented and decently resinous. 
This is as good as the Mexican 'homegrown' you picked leaf off to microwave dry when you were 14...

I'm definitely putting this up on the new fall list. Seriously..super dirt ass cheap too. 

Look at those thick ass flowers dripping with globs of resin from those Attila the Hun resin rading riders.



Dank!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

More NL5 x NL5/Haze Bx1
..this ain't no joke.


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 29, 2019)

MissGreenDreams said:


> going to infect a bunch of other families’ garden with mites cause...


Not throwing my hat into the ring in this one, just honestly wondering how broad mites are spread through seeds?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Not throwing my hat into the ring in this one, just honestly wondering how broad mites are spread through seeds?


They are microscopic ..they ride on anything. Better scope em!


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> They are microscopic ..they ride on anything. Better scope em!


Microscopic yes, but I've always been under the interpretation that their lifecycle (from egg to adult) is like 3 weeks tops (females having more longevity than the males). And being that they feed on the epidermis of the plant wouldn't they be starved after a few days or a week or so being that they don't have a food source? I don't know the story or the history behind the issue's going on, nor have I purchased any genetics from Sinbudd, but the broad mite topic caught my interest so I ask out of pure curiosity, not maliciousness.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

The One/Panama x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai

Some genotype expressions cause visual hallucinations.
65 days average finsh times.. 

Results are acceptable.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

BDGrows said:


> Microscopic yes, but I've always been under the interpretation that their lifecycle (from egg to adult) is like 3 weeks tops (females having more longevity than the males). And being that they feed on the epidermis of the plant wouldn't they be starved after a few days or a week or so being that they don't have a food source? I don't know the story or the history behind the issue's going on, nor have I purchased any genetics from Sinbudd, but the broad mite topic caught my interest so I ask out of pure curiosity, not maliciousness.


Okay cool..
Yeah,my old LOS forum took the topic to new levels.
We learned to breed and grow banker plants to host colonies of predator. The whole time studying our enemies.
Female broads can actually go dormant for years. Eggs can also last month's. They slow thier metabolism when environmental conditions are poor for reproduction.
They hide in the apical of the leafs,laying eggs where they are protected from sprays.
We feed the predators honey so they build breeding populations faster.
Odd thing about broads is they are one of only a few species that will consume thier plant host to death and subsequently the population collapses and/or go dormant.
Predator populations will not eat all of the pests. They are smarter you might say
They save some for later.
Lot's more information about this out there.
Gas


----------



## BDGrows (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Okay cool..
> Yeah,my old LOS forum took the topic to new levels.
> We learned to breed and grow banker plants to host colonies of predator. The whole time studying our enemies.
> Female broads can actually go dormant for years. Eggs can also last month's. They slow thier metabolism when environmental conditions are poor for reproduction.
> ...


Ah ok. I didn't know that; thank you for the info!


----------



## Nug Farmer (Oct 29, 2019)

Gas, can you post a photo of the Vietnam Bomb, with a description please? 

I'm also curious to know the difference between the African strains. That is,Transkei x JA Transkei, Congo x Point Noire Congo, Tribal Collections Swaziland x Swaziland #6002. Specifically, are the two strains different but from the same region? Or two different versions of the same strain? Thanks.


----------



## Houstini (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Okay cool..
> Yeah,my old LOS forum took the topic to new levels.
> We learned to breed and grow banker plants to host colonies of predator. The whole time studying our enemies.
> Female broads can actually go dormant for years. Eggs can also last month's. They slow thier metabolism when environmental conditions are poor for reproduction.
> ...


Which predators have you found effective on broad mites?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Vietnam Bomb is new this fall.

Only have pic one of mother Blue Orca x (The One/Panama x Vietnam Black)
One of the more potent ones this will peel wig.

One of the moms..

Two mothers were selected to carry seed from the Kabul x Vietnam Black male.

Yes on the Africans...as in different collections in the same region.
Regional recombinant hybrids. As best to preserve genotype expressions.

I actually got some of those Africans from ol sinbud..


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Houstini said:


> Which predators have you found effective on broad mites?


You need 3 specific species. 
Cucumerous get the young
Andersoni get the eggs 
Swirski eat the adults


----------



## Nug Farmer (Oct 29, 2019)

Gas, I will be doing a green thai open pollination in a 4x4 tent, for a seed increase. They will be flowered from seed. How many do you think I can fit in there? I will be direct sowing into pots as big as I can move, probably 20 gallons. I think five of them will fit in the tent. My intent is to grow them only long enough to get seeds.
Also, how many weeks should I let them go to get good seeds? Should I use a 12/12 or 11/13 light schedule? Thanks.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Dude...
Start under 12/12 from seed..switch up to the 11/13 cycle some time around 70 days. My Highland Green Thai's went from July 1st to October 9th. 65 days of light dep then finished under outdoor fall sun. One of last to finish. I finished seed as frost began ravaging the plants.
Good herb, kinda rope like smoke on some. Typical highland Thai..loose flower with decent resin. Full heady clear and potent Thai spin out effect.
Trippy and no ceiling.

Not as refined as the Highland Red Keran Thai.


----------



## Nug Farmer (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Vietnam Bomb is new this fall.
> 
> Only have pic our of mother Blue Orca x (The One/Panama x Vietnam Black)
> One of the more potent ones this will peel wig.
> ...


Are seeds of the mother available? She looks awesome.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Nug Farmer said:


> Are seeds of the mother available? She looks awesome.


Very few.. Send me an email.
Gas


----------



## Nug Farmer (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Dude...
> Start under 12/12 from seed..switch up to the 11/13 cycle some time around 70 days. My Highland Green Thai's went from July 1st to October 9th. 65 days of light dep then finished under outdoor fall sun. One of last to finish. I finished seed as frost began ravaging the plants.
> Good herb, kinda rope like smoke on some. Typical highland Thai..loose flower with decent resin. Full heady clear and potent Thai spin out effect.
> Trippy and no ceiling.
> ...


Thanks, I will do that.

Could I get 15 of them into a 4x4 from seed? Or 30?

I have one or two of the red thai you made. Is the pure red for sale?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

These are stretchers from hell. Push the roof off at 8 feet easy in my hoop.

I would plan some kind of trellis where you can spiral them up in a vine like manner. Conserving height in the spiral up. 
4 to 5 max plants in a 4 x 4..


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Nug Farmer said:


> Thanks, I will do that.
> 
> Could I get 15 of them into a 4x4 from seed? Or 30?
> 
> I have one or two of the red thai you made. Is the pure red for sale?


I was told I could sell it and the green with no restrictions. These were gathered in thethe hills.
Seed are limited so I didn't put the red on the new list.

I lucked out in getting a short season Red Thai male. They farm two lines of the same type. One long season, one short season.
Fortunate to have that early male for that line.
Same male used on Blue Orca x Red Thai...and these do finish early with mad nice herbs.

I did do Green x Red also... I think that's on the list.


----------



## Nug Farmer (Oct 29, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> I was told I could sell it and the green with no restrictions.
> Seed are limited so I didn't put the red on the new list.
> 
> I lucked out in getting a short season Red Thai male. They farm two lines of the same type. One long season, one short season.
> ...


Is the Vietnam Black also available pure? I'm just not finding it anywhere. Snow High had it but is MIA. Or maybe just ignoring me.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 29, 2019)

Snow has it.. Not sure of its status there. He does flake that's for sure.

We at SOS had some sent from Vietnam.. They didn't come up. Oh well.. I'm happy with with the direction the hybrid has gone.

Alpine x Cascade ....lol

Did these this spring. Collected Cascade pollen and pollinated Wild Alpine flowers. Grew the seed all through the rest of the year and just brought them in from the many a nights freeze already..
I'll winter these inside and fruit outside in spring.

Objective being to produce a more flavorful berry that can do well in harsh ass cold weather. The law of heterosis predictable results should give me something near what I want if I have a hybrid vigor F1 in this pot.. .


----------



## Nug Farmer (Oct 30, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Snow has it.. Not sure of its status there.
> We had some sent from Vietnam.. They didn't come up. Oh well.. I'm happy with with the direction the hybrid has gone.
> 
> Alpine x Cascade ....lol
> ...


The hybrid looks great. I'm getting that one.
The berries look great too. Next year I will try to get my own little patch going. I have a whole bed of wild strawberries. They are pretty small.


----------



## SinBudd (Oct 30, 2019)

MissGreenDreams said:


> Ok this has to stop. Sinbudd you’ve been told by the breeder what to do or not do with the genetics. The way that you keep coming at us is getting psycho. You were told on for what you did - which means others have the sense to know what you’re doing is a rip off. You guys kept going off like Gas said you couldn’t breed his types. For the thousandth time all you had to do was check in with the breeder and dial in the ethics to proceed. Talking about helping a family in need when you’re going to infect a bunch of other families’ garden with mites cause... “that’s life” to you oh fucking well??? Gas is in early recovery of a massive surgery and as I told you I’m like 7 Mo preggers and you are stressing the fuck out of our family, a family who has helped maybe hundreds of other families start successful businesses in soil, herb, topicals and other products and you are a massive disrespect to so much when you just incessantly keep trying to get under our skin. Who can even trust you to do safe biz now after you just smeared yourself as someone who not only shares but posts on social media a flipping email. How shady of you to do that and apparently keep saying you’re going to post more up or whatever. Just so you can get your Instagram people to get their pitchforks raised higher cause why???? I have no clue.... cause you want to make money on something you shouldn’t?? Why not cross two bodhi types and make your new company called GROwDHI? Cause you’re obviously a fucking CLOWN like that. Leave our family alone troll. Go fuck with somebody else. You’ve been told how to handle things now leave us alone you’re reaching stalker status... go take care of your mite problems..... seriously you don’t have time for this either !!! mgd


I’m only here responded to lies posted about me by your husband. Aren’t you the same MGD that messaged me a day ago saying you didn’t wanna be in the middle of this? 
If you’re gonna post straight lies and involve me in them, don’t call me a troll when I respond with the truth! If y’all gonna stop slingin lies that involve me I’ll gladly disappear from your platform. I’m totally with you; this gotta stop; either tell the truth or be silent!!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 30, 2019)

Blue Orca x Red Keran Highland Thai

These are awesome. Out of 10 females 6 decent and 3 phenomenal. There is definitely one in here you could save and smoke for the rest of your life.
Super fast at around 65 days for all that Thai in there. 71 Kandahar holding it all down.

What does it is the early season Red Thai type and the combo of the Blue Orca being done at 56.
Some wilder expressions which were culled,with high and base note tones beyond description..sweet,dank,fuel,rose..so much going on in scent and color here.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 31, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> My fave is The One/Panama x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai... Sooper heady.. Could put out a warning on this one. May cause your pals to trip out into oblivion...


Haha thats whats up, bc I crossed in my hippie dropper to panama, hippie dropper is TO/PCT Xed with temple flo and stardawg


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 31, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Haha thats whats up, bc I crossed in my hippie dropper to panama, hippie dropper is TO/PCT Xed with temple flo and stardawg
> View attachment 4414844


Now here is a good example of someone who knows how to work with beans and not piss people off mashing up stuff they shouldnt

This is why I do what I do..so you can guy's can do this ^^^...

Everyone wins the game when that happens. 
Bless up, 
Gas


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 31, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Now here is a good example of someone who knows how to work with beans and not piss people off mashing up stuff they shouldnt
> 
> This is why I do what I do..so you can guy's can do this ^^^...
> 
> ...


Amen brother! And thanks a ton for what you do! After 15 years the search has ended for the legit shit!
Stay up and thanks again.

Also be crossing in hippie dropper to BO/RT to create Thai kwon dro, thats alot of thais coming together into a single line, cant wait hahaha


----------



## Baqualin (Oct 31, 2019)

@Bringdemfya we need to get you on the Pot Cast and straighten some shit out, probably stir some up too! Seriously, I think he would love to have you on there, he's familiar with you.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 31, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> @Bringdemfya we need to get you on the Pot Cast and straighten some shit out, probably stir some up too! Seriously, I think he would love to have you on there, he's familiar with you.


Not sure what podcast you are mentioning, but yeah I'm always down to drop the truth bombs on rumor or speculation. Send me an email and schedule a time and date.
I do speak at events and make appearances. Speaking on topics from breeding to organic soil sustainability.

I may make the Washington Sungrowers Industry Association round table discussion breakfast in Deer Park, WA on the 12th. Most likely focusing on Living Organic Soil methodology and maintaining that sustainability in your garden practices.









Deer Park WSIA Farmer's Breakfast & Round Table Discussion


WSIA (Washington Sungrowers Industry Association) Farmer’s Breakfast & Round Table Discussion in Deer Park, WA.




washingtonsungrowers.us13.list-manage.com





... I've been raging it the whole grow season this year from sun up to sun down to get these types out there. Just this last two weeks we finished up this year's processing of seed and material.
So I've pretty much have been out of the loop in electronically functional internet land being off grid.
I work from a cell tower ..with a 12v solar signal amplifier to communicate outside of the Babylon.
-10 degrees last night... Shit is for real~
Gas


----------



## Baqualin (Oct 31, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Not sure what podcast you are mentioning, but yeah I'm always down to drop the truth bombs on rumor or speculation. Send me an email and schedule a time and date.
> I do speak at events and make appearances. Speaking on topics from breeding to organic soil sustainability.
> 
> I may make the Washington Sungrowers Industry Association round table discussion breakfast in Deer Park, WA on the 12th. Most likely focusing on Living Organic Soil methodology and maintaining that sustainability in your garden practices.
> ...


It's called The Pot Cast, I don't have anything to do with it, but it's the best one out there on Cannabis and your name has been mentioned by the host, he's aware. I will reach out to them and see what the deal is to get on.
It was 14 here yesterday and 1 degree last night, so yeah it's real, this is Kim B. in Colorado, keep on keeping on man, you've been good to me and I appreciate it, love the fire genetics too, I always have 100 % germination with your seeds, just sayin!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 31, 2019)

Awesome, thanks for the support brotherman.
I put 1000% of my life into accepting the manifestation of the cannabis spirit in my time here on Earth. ..and translating these building blocks of of base material into something people can use to better their own life.

Sad so many turn to the lizard side and fall prey to greed...so quick to the willingness to serve the oppressors will to enslave us with the corporate elite oligarchy.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 31, 2019)

Mazar/guerrero IBL outdoor early on this season, think I only popped this one seed at the last second, I think I'll be doing a indoor run soon nc I really need a.strain to calm my ass down!

Trying to think of some good lines to cross them into, sensi star has came to mind haha


----------



## Bringdemfya (Oct 31, 2019)

Hold it down with an indica dominate type.. 

The pink hair Mazar X Guerrero are more sativa dominant. 
The bx2 Mazar x Guerrero line is fully Indica dominant.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Oct 31, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Hold it down with an indica dominate type..
> 
> The pink hair Mazar X Guerrero are more sativa dominant.
> The bx2 Mazar x Guerrero line is fully Indica dominant.


Okay great to know, is that bx2 to the "cann cut" I've heard about, im gonna have to.hit you up on those here soon brother, bc im way to hyper when I dont need to be haha, and I heard it can put you down for the count! Need that lol


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 1, 2019)

Blue ocra X with red thai very early in flower, suuper tight nodes, stacked! And alredy frosting up.


----------



## THT (Nov 1, 2019)

NL5/Haze still going


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 2, 2019)

THT said:


> NL5/Haze still going
> View attachment 4415515


Thats another one I cant wait to smoke run and play with haha, is this ur first exp. With her? And is that the f6


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 2, 2019)

Just a small update on how beautiful of offspring TO/PCT threw, why any1 is on that hype, ill never know..lack of understanding and exp. I suppose when you grew up in a marijuana house hold, long before internet seed sales you have the privlege of knowing the real canna community, and whats really sought after, stories of a pin joint of thai stick obliterating a whole room of ppl, my moms friend always making trips to Jamaica, people who smoke today's weed and laugh at the effects, and been smoking since the 70s,, kill the fuckery.


----------



## THT (Nov 2, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Thats another one I cant wait to smoke run and play with haha, is this ur first exp. With her? And is that the f6


its the F5, Second run.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 2, 2019)

THT said:


> its the F5, Second run.


I got the f6 I believe, whats the effect like on her?


----------



## THT (Nov 2, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> I got the f6 I believe, whats the effect like on her?


All head and sits behind the eyes


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 2, 2019)

THT said:


> All head and sits behind the eyes


Haha Hell yea, have you out crossed her to anything, I got a few lines planned for her haha, gonna call one goats milk. Lol


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 2, 2019)

Seen....real real. Lotta fuckery gwan on.
Peeps should know by now I'm not claiming my weed is better than the next guy's...but in 90% of the random puffin circles it is...

I was one of the judges in the Seattle Sun Cup this year.. All outdoor light deprivation or full season organic growers from all over the state of Washington. I smoked and judged over 110 samples. NOTHING was as good as 90% of what I did using some of the same growing methodology. There were a couple stand outs and obviously they won the cup. They were the LOS growers.

For me it's simply genetics and understanding that F1 heterosis vigor has superior results over searching through polyhybrids for unique and more exotic genotype and terp profiles. Polyhybrid to me is an end result in something. I'm more into the beginning of the building blocks.
Not bagging on commercial bred uniform types ither.. 
I have nothing against growing cuts of any productive polyhybrid cultivar that meets the needs of the grower and his production needs. 
If it's not broke why fix it. 

What I'm offering is for people that want to explore more of what cannabis has to offer outside of the mutted up national or Amsterdam library of gear to work with. 

Some people actually enjoy looking for something exotic in a pack of beans. 

There are cup winning genotypes from genuine F1 heterosis female's to be found in the working of unrelated parental material. 

Unrelated parent x Unrelated parent = a certain percentage of true dominant F1 hybrid vigor offspring. 

Which tend to perform better than both parents. 

Gas


----------



## THT (Nov 2, 2019)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Haha Hell yea, have you out crossed her to anything, I got a few lines planned for her haha, gonna call one goats milk. Lol


Yes actually several.
This current run I have pollinated with uptown brown from top dawg

Previous round I crossed with Orange Blossom Speacial from Greenpoint


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 3, 2019)

Love these crazy calaxs.


----------



## THT (Nov 3, 2019)

I also hit a few lowers of my first run of nl5/haze with Nigerian blue (Nigerian sunshine x blue orca haze). Going through seeds last night and found them.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 3, 2019)

THT said:


> I also hit a few lowers of my first run of nl5/haze with Nigerian blue (Nigerian sunshine x blue orca haze). Going through seeds last night and found them.


Kind of like a recombinant back to NL5haze. It'll remain Thai dominated with the subtile hints of the various other newly introduced landrace aspects. Enough Indica to hold it around 65 day finish times..


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 3, 2019)

@Bringdemfya Hey Gas, I'm in Colorado, but was born / raised in Kentucky for 65 years and we were famous for our KY road kill skunk. I grew the shit out of it, outdoors of course and my question is that most people claim that RKS is an Afghani expression which I will not argue, but I swear what we grew and was sold in Kentucky as RKS was a Sativa Dom hybrid, any thoughts regarding this? 
Also I've noticed that the CB X RKS / Mex is no longer on the list, did you kill it or just not in the mix for the time being? I grew it out summer 2018 and got a huge fucking plant with pink pistols, a heavy rotten fruit dank and a racing high. Just wondering.


----------



## ThaiKwonDro (Nov 3, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> @Bringdemfya Hey Gas, I'm in Colorado, but was born / raised in Kentucky for 65 years and we were famous for our KY road kill skunk. I grew the shit out of it, outdoors of course and my question is that most people claim that RKS is an Afghani expression which I will not argue, but I swear what we grew and was sold in Kentucky as RKS was a Sativa Dom hybrid, any thoughts regarding this?
> Also I've noticed that the CB X RKS / Mex is no longer on the list, did you kill it or just not in the mix for the time being? I grew it out summer 2018 and got a huge fucking plant with pink pistols, a heavy rotten fruit dank and a racing high. Just wondering.


You.still smell that shit in.the hollars in eastern KY, ive heard it simply known as "clone pot" in certain mountain towns. But its legit af haha


----------



## Little Dog (Nov 4, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Kind of like a recombinant back to NL5haze. It'll remain Thai dominated with the subtile hints of the various other newly introduced landrace aspects. Enough Indica to hold it around 65 day finish times..


Hey Gas! What’s all that noise on IG? Kinda crazy! ‍


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 4, 2019)

Little Dog said:


> Hey Gas! What’s all that noise on IG? Kinda crazy! ‍


I don't know wtf is going on, a little of it showed up on here. I hate shit like that, people get greedy and step on toes or become glory hogs, then when shit hits the fan they want to air it out on social media, that's bad business for all. From what I've seen Gas is an old hippie that's into it for the sake of the plant, doesn't like BS and won't take it, he sure as fuck ain't making a fortune off of it and not trying to. Hell he lives off the grid in the middle of nowhere digging in the dirt 365, that's all I need to know. Notice that that the only time Gas pops up is to discuss LOS, strains or to straighten out misinformation otherwise he's digging in the dirt. Enough said!


----------



## Little Dog (Nov 4, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> I don't know wtf is going on, a little of it showed up on here. I hate shit like that, people get greedy and step on toes or become glory hogs, then when shit hits the fan they want to air it out on social media, that's bad business for all. From what I've seen Gas is an old hippie that's into it for the sake of the plant, doesn't like BS and won't take it, he sure as fuck ain't making a fortune off of it and not trying to. Hell he lives off the grid in the middle of nowhere digging in the dirt 365, that's all I need to know. Notice that that the only time Gas pops up is to discuss LOS, strains or to straighten out misinformation otherwise he's digging in the dirt. Enough said!


Yeah, I kinda thought that myself. Oh well. Appreciate your thoughts my friend. Thanks.


----------



## FatGanjaGuru (Nov 12, 2019)

I got a couple blue orca haze and yogi germinating any info you guys can give me on yogi? And I'm really curious about the different boh phenos does it take some searching to find a keeper? Much appreciated, great thread thus far!


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 12, 2019)

Gas sent me some BOH/Malana for the breeder pack. Thinking about checking those out for my last run before summer. Its that or the Choco Thai/Paki x Choco Thai. Maybe a few of each.


----------



## kona gold (Nov 12, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> I don't know wtf is going on, a little of it showed up on here. I hate shit like that, people get greedy and step on toes or become glory hogs, then when shit hits the fan they want to air it out on social media, that's bad business for all. From what I've seen Gas is an old hippie that's into it for the sake of the plant, doesn't like BS and won't take it, he sure as fuck ain't making a fortune off of it and not trying to. Hell he lives off the grid in the middle of nowhere digging in the dirt 365, that's all I need to know. Notice that that the only time Gas pops up is to discuss LOS, strains or to straighten out misinformation otherwise he's digging in the dirt. Enough said!


G A S is not an old hippie.
He is a middle age dude.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 12, 2019)

kona gold said:


> G A S is not an old hippie.
> He is a middle age dude.


He’s still a hippie in a good way, lives off the grid and spends his time digging in the dirt, a lot younger than me, but I am old.


----------



## kona gold (Nov 13, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> He’s still a hippie in a good way, lives off the grid and spends his time digging in the dirt, a lot younger than me, but I am old.


Hahaha.
I feel ya.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 13, 2019)

kona gold said:


> Hahaha.
> I feel ya.


Oh and Gas did describe himself as an old deadhead, so that where I got that, I'm a professional live music photographer that has covered the dead scene past and present and I was in the middle of deadheads for 20 years ( I cover all genre's of music), plus in 1971 a hippie dude taught me how to grow weed and Gas looks a lot like him, same attitude and he took me back to the growing methods I was originally taught, with of course major upgrading and understanding, growing is fun again.


kona gold said:


> Hahaha.
> I feel ya.


Oh and Gas did describe himself as an old deadhead, so that where I got that, I'm a professional live music photographer that has covered the dead scene past and present and I was in the middle of deadheads for 20 years ( I cover all genre's of music), plus in 1971 a hippie dude taught me how to grow weed and Gas looks a lot like him, same attitude and he took me back to the growing methods I was originally taught, with of course major upgrading and understanding, growing is fun again.


----------



## yesum (Nov 14, 2019)

I see cigarettes in the pic above. When was that taken? I know people still smoke cigarettes but that takes me back in time. I see 2013 now. hehe Some of those people look like they were taken out of time in 1970 and put in the picture. Maybe they were?

It seems to be a breeder or public figure is to deal with hate. Not critics with valid problems with you but just hate really. Which is self hate in the first place. Not judging on GAS, he has done me right, maybe some have legit gripes too. I see this with all the breeders with just a few exceptions.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 14, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Oh and Gas did describe himself as an old deadhead, so that where I got that, I'm a professional live music photographer that has covered the dead scene past and present and I was in the middle of deadheads for 20 years ( I cover all genre's of music), plus in 1971 a hippie dude taught me how to grow weed and Gas looks a lot like him, same attitude and he took me back to the growing methods I was originally taught, with of course major upgrading and understanding, growing is fun again.


This was one of the things that connected Gas and I right away. Same age and same Grateful Dead tours. Like your hobby, I have been recording live music since 1987 and that whole GD scene was a huge and critical part of shaping who I am today. Mix that with growing up in the San Francisco Bay Area and my fate was set.


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 14, 2019)

FO and quit bragging about how Young you are!! First Grateful Dead concert outdoors Des Moines County Fairgrounds, May 1973 with some help from mescaline. Last JG show May 1995 at shoreline amphitheater with monks. Scalped tickets were not good as someone else had same seats. Daughter and I were escorted to row 11 dead center, "around and around what a crazy sound"!! No help, just great music.

First hash 1972 and positive it came from BOEL, working at gas station in norwalk California.

Thanks GAS for keeping on. I enjoy growing 11 varieties and the unexpected vigor at times. As Ken Kesey once said, plant a garden and enoy the mystery, or something like that?


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 14, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> FO and quit bragging about how Young you are!! First Grateful Dead concert outdoors Des Moines County Fairgrounds, May 1973 with some help from mescaline. Last JG show May 1995 at shoreline amphitheater with monks. Scalped tickets were not good as someone else had same seats. Daughter and I were escorted to row 11 dead center, "around and around what a crazy sound"!! No help, just great music.
> 
> First hash 1972 and positive it came from BOEL, working at gas station in norwalk California.
> 
> Thanks GAS for keeping on. I enjoy growing 11 varieties and the unexpected vigor at times. As Ken Kesey once said, plant a garden and enoy the mystery, or something like that?


Yep, you're old. I could only wish to see a WoS show.

Monks were *GD Shoreline 6/2/1995*. If you were 11th-row center than you were only a few rows behind me and my former spouse. It was the same venue that I recorded my first concert, October 3, 1987. I always loved Dead at the Dump because I could ride my bike there from Sunnyvale, where I grew up.


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 14, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> Yep, you're old. I could only wish to see a WoS show.
> 
> Monks were *GD Shoreline 6/2/1995*. If you were 11th-row center than you were only a few rows behind me and my former spouse. It was the same venue that I recorded my first concert, October 3, 1987. I always loved Dead at the Dump because I could ride my bike there from Sunnyvale, where I grew up.


That was the one, 6/2/95. One of the most memorable shows, and I was sober!! Around and Around at end of show!


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 16, 2019)

Predator Mites naturally appeared in my LOS, freaked when I first saw them especially on a newly germinated seed, then I realized what was going on, I make my own EWC's and the bin was outside all summer, so it's full of all kinds of good stuff and that's what I'm using in everything. Love it!


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Nov 16, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Predator Mites naturally appeared in my LOS, freaked when I first saw them especially on a newly germinated seed, then I realized what was going on, I make my own EWC's and the bin was outside all summer, so it's full of all kinds of good stuff and that's what I'm using in everything. Love it!
> View attachment 4422111


The compost out of my bin is loaded with those same white sacs, I didn’t know what to think other than the compost works haha. Cool shot !


----------



## RocketBoy (Nov 16, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Seen....real real. Lotta fuckery gwan on.
> Peeps should know by now I'm not claiming my weed is better than the next guy's...but in 90% of the random puffin circles it is...
> 
> I was one of the judges in the Seattle Sun Cup this year.. All outdoor light deprivation or full season organic growers from all over the state of Washington. I smoked and judged over 110 samples. NOTHING was as good as 90% of what I did using some of the same growing methodology. There were a couple stand outs and obviously they won the cup. They were the LOS growers.
> ...


So how does one order from the swami web page?


----------



## FatGanjaGuru (Nov 19, 2019)

RocketBoy said:


> So how does one order from the swami web page?


It is pretty straightforward and simple.

To make internet donations safe and easy there is a squareup.com electronic banking option available. Simply follow the link below and scroll down to that last box and enter your custom donation. Then follow the squareup.com checkout instructions.
squareup.com link here:
https://squareup.com/store/living-organic-soil-llc​
Next and most importantly be sure to send Swami Organic Seed at [email protected] an email with your chosen seed type/s,donation amount,and safe delivery address.

Seeds are shipped upon donation approval and your destination address response. Typically within 7 to 14 business days.
Thank you and enjoy your seed types,
Swami Organic Seed


----------



## FatGanjaGuru (Nov 19, 2019)

May have to send swami an email for a seed list and then follow the link from there. They have a BOGO sale going on until December I believe and plus one free pack with every order


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 20, 2019)

square up is not working, just email at [email protected] with your request and they will instruct you from there.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 21, 2019)

Yep.. Someone told on us to square for cannabis related business. Most likely the disgruntled entitlement afflicted former employee no doubt.
Funny, when I was doing a 5 year mandatory for cultivation the inside joke was,....If you are standing in a circle with 3 guys and doing something your not supposed to be doing, it's automatically assumed 1 of the 3 will tell. So it's commonly asked, "which one of you fuckers is telling?"...usually the guy that didn't get his.00006 % of a stolen cop donut.

Perhaps H.R.1595 (Secure and Fair Enforcement Act 2019) will bitch slap these banks, money transfer services,and no good do gooders into a modern reality this next week.

Also, an additional bill H.R.3884
The marijuana opportunity, reinvestment and expungement act.
(MORE) Act.
Expungement of cannabis felony records,and decriminalized at a federal level.

Snitches gwan have to find a new job.

We now have an all new safe alternate service for donation of electronic transactions.

Send an email to me at [email protected] for the active 2019 fall list and new ordering instructions.
Bless up,
Gas


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 21, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Yep.. Someone told on us to square for cannabis related business. Most likely the disgruntled entitlement afflicted former employee no doubt.
> Funny, when I was doing a 5 year mandatory for cultivation the inside joke was,....If you are standing in a circle with 3 guys and doing something your not supposed to be doing, it's automatically assumed 1 of the 3 will tell. So it's commonly asked, "which one of you fuckers is telling?"...usually the guy that didn't get his.00006 % of a stolen cop donut.
> 
> Perhaps H.R.1595 (Secure and Fair Enforcement Act 2019) will bitch slap these banks, money transfer services,and no good do gooders into a modern reality this next week.
> ...


To be honest, I had been thinking for a while that you might have had a loose cannon out east.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 21, 2019)

That was the exact term bouncing around in head as it was happening.
We apologize to all affected negatively by the instagram vendor associations.
MissGreenDreams has taken control of SOS instagram vending. 

This season we were absolutely inundated with an epic breeding year. 
Off grid farming at 49 north running two 40 ft x 15 ft hoops used for breeding only. Over 50 new types. Absolutely maxed with tasking from sun up to sun down the entire flowering harvest season.

We started to noticed the complaints,unauthorized types being offered, and missing orders piling up from that end of the deal as we were working... our hands were full... It was only when harvest was over when actually were able to go back and see what had transpired under the SOS logo. 

Lots of public unauthorized actions and decisions that misrepresented our true nature and objective as a stewards to cannabis culture and cultivation. 

The empire model will fail..I promise. 
Gas


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 21, 2019)

That’s why I have and will continue to do business directly with SOS, straight up no bull shit and great service! Missy’s a sweetheart and passionate, perfect for IG.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 21, 2019)

We definitely appreciate the positive feedback as well as any feedback on the cultivars.
Even though we may not respond to everyone all the time,we do hear and see you all.
SOS appreciates what you folks do with these cultivars to popularize them outside of the magazine culture narrative. 
This is the real deal....these are cultivar's as good as they ever were in the cultural history of cannabis genotype selection potential.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 22, 2019)

Psssssst...we won't be doing preorders on Black Friday special. 

Offer is day of Black Friday only.

This will be F1 of a limited production run of The One x Black Afghani and Blue Orca x Black Afghani.

(71 Kandahar/76 Thai Stick x Black Afghan Kandahar)
Black Friday special is that 24 hrs, first come first serve.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 23, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> We definitely appreciate the positive feedback as well as any feedback on the cultivars.
> Even though we may not respond to everyone all the time,we do hear and see you all.
> SOS appreciates what you folks do with these cultivars to popularize them outside of the magazine culture narrative.
> This is the real deal....these are cultivar's as good as they ever were in the cultural history of cannabis genotype selection potential.


I cracked open about a half dozen blue orca haze. Four died and I got one really pretty male with long fingers and very haze leaning. I had one female I grew outdoors and while she smelled really unique with vomit/bile.ammonia aromas in veg and early flowering she stacked a lot of weight of big flowers that lacked odor, maturity and/or potency. I'll likely keep him and toss her. I have already hit him to all of my Granny Skunks, Cherry Vanilla Skunk, Grapefruit and Lemon Tree to see what he likes to pass along.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 23, 2019)

Sativa dominant BOH tend to be the wig splitters.. Indica dominant not so much. I don't favor the Indica expressions.. Some people do. Some sativa expressions can actually be too potent and actually more like taking acid. Can get introspective and visually odd.
Crack em all, there should be a solid keeper or two per pack. 

Here's a simple seeding mix. 

1/3 high quality worm castings 
1/3 perlite or pumice
1/3 peat moss 

No food in mix until transplant into next up pot. Seedlings don't need a high octane mix to start life. 
Some time around the 5th node I'll transplant into next up pot that is a mature LOS.

Using this seedling mix I have a higher sprout success rate. It's not inhabited by soil critters yet so less chance of sprouts getting consumed by soil critters before the seedling gets at the light.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh yeah... 
Living Organic Soil forum 2.0 is up and running in it's infancy... 
Read only or membership to learn or interact. 



https://livingorganicsoil.net/


----------



## Nug Farmer (Nov 23, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Sativa dominant BOH tend to be the wig splitters.. Indica dominant not so much. I don't favor the Indica expressions.. Some people do. Some sativa expressions can actually be too potent and actually more like taking acid. Can get introspective and visually odd.
> Crack em all, there should be a solid keeper or two per pack.
> 
> Here's a simple seeding mix.
> ...


I have been using your seedling mix. It's working great. Do you still add the oyster shell flour?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 26, 2019)

Nug Farmer said:


> I have been using your seedling mix. It's working great. Do you still add the oyster shell flour?


Depends on how good the humic portion is...using lesser quality materials I would add 1 cup per cubic foot of soil mix,otherwise shouldn't need it. Doesn't hurt or hinder ither way in a good mix


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 26, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Depends on how good the humic portion is...using lesser quality materials I would add 1 cup per cubic foot of soil mix,otherwise shouldn't need it. Doesn't hurt or hinder ither way in a good mix


I have been re-using my soil the past two years and it always seems to be deficient in N for some reason. I use veg tea to keep them going through into flower but when they go balls out in flowering I always get a lot of yellowing. Yes, I top dress with Bu's, kelp meal, and EWC but nothing seems to kick it back into the green zone.

Do you have a generic re-amending protocol that you could share?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 26, 2019)

Ither locked up due to inadequate negative ionic exchange surface area or actually lacking food.

Is your biochar up to 10% for overall soil volume?
..using basalt rock dust?..worm castings?

..a pot dump and re-amend may be in order.

1 cup per cubic ft of fish meal,comfrey,or other organic high quality food source.

1 cup per cubic ft Acadian or cold processed Atlantic kelp meal

1 cup per cubic foot Pacific Pearl oyster shell powder

We offer a seasonal biodynamic accumulator food pack in my LOS store...as well as plug and play soil kits.
The seasonal BDA mix contains comfrey,mullen,plantain,sorrel, and catnip. All biodynamic nutrient dense food sources fungal and bacterial colonies can breakdown...thus made ionically available to the plant.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 26, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Ither locked up due to inadequate negative ionic exchange surface area or actually lacking food.
> 
> Is your biochar up to 10% for overall soil volume?
> ..using basalt rock dust?..worm castings?
> ...


This year *I did do a pot dump* and re-amended with the following;
Basalt, EWC, Bu's, oyster shell powder, crab meal, neem meal, fish meal and some bio-live
I have no biochar at all.

I was in Mendocino consulting there and they gave me a handful of comfrey roots. I have three plants started now and will work them in for N.

The AACT tea I make is typically weekly but less often this year once I saw the problems again.


*For 300 Gallons*2 shovels manure (they call it digested, so it's not scorching hot)20c compost (source locally)8c worm castings8c arctic humus8c diatomic humate2c seaweed (powdered)2c neem seed meal (optional but can't hurt)1c feather meal4c PBP veg (pure blend pro or some other broad based, organic veg fert)2 tbls Superthrive4-6c fish emulsion liq.2c micorhizae


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 26, 2019)

Okay..back off the AACT. I only AACT once or twice per cycle. The biomass of indoor pots typically can't keep up with the weekly 4.0 acid of the teas. ..just not enough negative surface area to attract and hold positive anions....calcium,magnesium get locked up.

Outdoor in ground heavy AACT dosing isn't really a big issue.

Get that char up to 10%..that will maintain balance in ionic exchange...especially in indoor pots.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 26, 2019)

superthrive is triconatol...a strong synthesized growth regulating hormone....prolongs flowering and produces foxtailing on types that would not otherwise. I stay away from it and would avoid using in flower altogether. ..might be some problems coming from that in the yellowing dept. as well.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 26, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> superthrive is triconatol...a strong synthesized growth regulating hormone....prolongs flowering and produces foxtailing on types that would not otherwise. I stay away from it and would avoid using in flower altogether. ..might be some problems coming from that in the yellowing dept. as well.


Thank you, Gas!

These are all 30g outdoor pots, nothing in the ground.

I will back off the teas, dump pots and build up to 10% biochar, and toss out my bottle of Superthrive. I thought it was just B1.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 26, 2019)

Something I do when I run into these types of lockout problems is make another fresh batch of LOS and let the older one sit out and rest a season...kinda like compost it then adjust texture and reuse.


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 27, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Sativa dominant BOH tend to be the wig splitters.. Indica dominant not so much. I don't favor the Indica expressions.. Some people do. Some sativa expressions can actually be too potent and actually more like taking acid. Can get introspective and visually odd.
> Crack em all, there should be a solid keeper or two per pack.
> 
> Here's a simple seeding mix.
> ...


I have been using my LOS for seeds and lost a few to sow bugs. Will do this next time, thanks.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 27, 2019)

Overpopulation of sow bugs can be damaging fo sure. They run out of food fast and start to eat the mature plants around the base as well as the roots.

Centipedes seem to keep populations in check. Feed centipedes little piles of fish meal on the surface of the soil to build their population...or rotate soil and let them leave your LOS outside to seek food elsewhere.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 27, 2019)

I was deleting stuff off my phone, and realized i never posted anything from last years grow of nl5/nhaze... This is the only pic i have right now... pretty good stuff, not quite as edgy as i was expecting, but definitely good. (Had a killer male, but couldn't use it because everything was already done by the time it showed sex... Took 6 months just to show! Oh well, maybe next time.)


----------



## newgrow16 (Nov 28, 2019)

Seed list is impressive. Two new types ordered, Nigerian sunshine and a nl5xxxhaze. Thanks Gas. Happy day


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 28, 2019)

SFnone said:


> I was deleting stuff off my phone, and realized i never posted anything from last years grow of nl5/nhaze... This is the only pic i have right now... pretty good stuff, not quite as edgy as i was expecting, but definitely good. (Had a killer male, but couldn't use it because everything was already done by the time it showed sex... Took 6 months just to show! Oh well, maybe next time.)
> View attachment 4428014


How long did that take to flower?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 28, 2019)

newgrow16 said:


> Seed list is impressive. Two new types ordered, Nigerian sunshine and a nl5xxxhaze. Thanks Gas. Happy day


Bless up brotherman..

Nigerian Sunshine

Next season I'll be working with Pakistan landrace and Afghan landrace parentage...and more.

My best Nigerian Sunshine of the season in the photo..still a have a solid gallon jar full. I tend to select these mother's for the line.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 28, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Bless up brotherman..
> 
> Nigerian Sunshine
> View attachment 4428437
> ...


I have the Nigerian Sunshine and the NS x Crowbar, what has the Crowbar added to the NS?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 28, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> I have the Nigerian Sunshine and the NS x Crowbar, what has the Crowbar added to the NS?


Crowbar is NS x Punto Rojo
Red Point Colombian reported to have higher CBD and a different effect than other Colombians.
I figured the unique effect of NS would make for a double whammy on unique effects with the combination. 

The NS/Punto Rojo x NS is my favorite of that combo...not sure if these seeds are on my list,but yes I have some of both NS x Punto Rojo and NS/Punto Rojo x NS

...named after deaceased brotherman Crowbar who owned Eugene Orgeon's best rock shop 'I Love Rocks'...widow runs the bizz now.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 28, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Crowbar is NS x Punto Rojo
> Red Point Colombian reported to have higher CBD and a different effect than other Colombians.
> I figured the unique effect of NS would make for a double whammy on unique effects with the combination.
> 
> ...


That’s one of the reasons I picked it up, I’m a Geologist by education / trade and used to buy sell and collect mineral specimens, so when I saw the genetics and the story behind Crowbar I had to have it in my fold to play with. I would think there’s some neat terps to be found in that cross also.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 28, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> That’s one of the reasons I picked it up, I’m a Geologist by education / trade and used to buy sell and collect mineral specimens, so when I saw the genetics and the story behind Crowbar I had to have it in my fold to play with. I would think there’s some neat terps to be found in that cross also.


..outside of collecting cannabis,collecting rocks is all I really do.
Dug this out of a local hole recently..fat little point..


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 28, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> ..outside of collecting cannabis,collecting rocks is all I really do.
> Dug this out of a local hole recently..fat little point..
> View attachment 4428461


Sweet find!
Dammit!! Wish I had known that, I would have been trading for seed!I just sold 90% of my collection to a big mineral dealer in Denver, still got a few things left.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 28, 2019)

Baqualin said:


> Sweet find!
> Dammit!! Wish I had known that, I would have been trading for seed!I just sold 90% of my collection to a big mineral dealer in Denver, still got a few things left.
> View attachment 4428472


Yep,
I'd have been down for the trades..lol. I have a pretty big collection I hoard atm.


----------



## Baqualin (Nov 28, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Yep,
> I'd have been down for the trades..lol. I have a pretty big collection I hoard atm.


It’s another reason I love it here and was a good move for me Rocks, Photography and weed. I’ve net worked a little and plan to do some Topaz and Amazonite / Smokey Quartz digging and Gold panning this coming year, just for shits and giggles.


----------



## SFnone (Nov 28, 2019)

SCJedi said:


> How long did that take to flower?


i'm not great at counting days, and it was over a year ago, but i'll try to remember... I think it was like 18-20ish wks give or take from start to finish... that's all I can really recall...


----------



## Bringdemfya (Nov 29, 2019)

*☆ Black Friday special on now ☆

50% off Blue Orca x Black Afghani and The One x Black Afghani...till midnight tonight. *
(one per order,first come first serve,quantities are limited) 


*1983 Blue Orca - 71 Kandahar Afghani x 76 Dealer's Choice Thai Stick *




*Black Afghani Kandahar Afghani 
(pic found on icmag)
*


----------



## Little Dog (Dec 2, 2019)

Hey Gas, would you please give or explain the most noticeable difference in the BO compared to The One. What phenotype expression of each is most noticeable different between the two? Thank you sir, this may have been answered elsewhere already. My apologies if so, just wondering. Much respect Gas, great genetics and technique. Thanks.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 2, 2019)

TO Thai,BO Kandahar 
F1 farmed drug cultivar landrace hybrid


----------



## Little Dog (Dec 2, 2019)

Thank you very much Gas. I had been told that before, but to hear it from the main guy! That’s a definite. Thanks.


----------



## blueRed (Dec 4, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> Crowbar is NS x Punto Rojo
> Red Point Colombian reported to have higher CBD and a different effect than other Colombians.
> I figured the unique effect of NS would make for a double whammy on unique effects with the combination.
> 
> ...


'Crowbar' aka The Bliss x Punto Rojo is a tribute to a friend who has unexpectedly passed this last summer. Crowbar was the owner of Eugene Oregon's 'I love rocks'.
A rock and mineral shop near downtown,Crowbar was on this gig a long time and was loved by many. He was also an organic farmer.

The Bliss mother of this breeding was my personal high potency and high production keeper cut. 
Hi. I'm confused. Are there 2 crowbars?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 4, 2019)

Typo/Auto spell fuckery. 
Should say NS not Bliss..


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 6, 2019)

Also,there was a limited Bliss x Punto Rojo release which was covertly named Blue Bears Blue Balls..
If you asked for that that's probably what it is.
The two somehow got confused by a post someone made somewhere which had the NS x Punto mistaken by Bliss x Punto....people started asking for the Bliss x Punto as crowbar and subsequently typos from auto spell problems led to the mix up between the two on a couple seed lists that went out.


----------



## newgrow16 (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks GAS and Swami Organic Seed, it may take a while to run through these gems, starting with NL5 x the Black/nlhaze and BO x Black Afghan.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 6, 2019)

Damn...looks fun.
Lemme know how she rolls.

Smoking on some of that NL5 x The Black/NL5haze this evening...perfect late day chill herb.

I'll be getting into the BO x BA for the bx'ing...gotta cube these out for sure. Then well actually have a true reproducing population of BO/TO reproduction by seed for the world to play with.

..as well as the BO x Kholm, some new Pakistani and Afghan Afghan landrace to run through.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 8, 2019)

More Blue Orca x Red Karen Thai


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 8, 2019)

GAS! Bahahahahhaha just found this thread my man. Gonna try and do you some justice...

for the record he is a buddy. Plant on the left is 50% Blue Orca Haze. One of the best plants I have run in a long ass while for a LOT of reasons. 


The One BX 2. Shit hits like a fucking runaway train. 




The One Pheno #4 popped and hunted by SMMJ and cut returned to me. This is the cut I grew out. Killer stone to the bone, everything you could want. Gas is the Real Deal. Many Blessings! B


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 8, 2019)

Oh my....nice looking flowers there brotherman.


Whoosh..he who feels it knows it!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Dec 8, 2019)

...and he who knows it... will always feel it!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Bringdemfya (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey ...
We're having a barter/trade weekend at SOS on Instagram...watch out for the false Instagram..
Then Monday are half pack's for half price. mmmmK


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Dec 24, 2019)

Bringdemfya said:


> NL5 x Haze F6.....from the 88 release of 15 packs gifted to Coot in 89. He did F2 in 1990 and into the freezer they went until 2010.
> He gave them to me to pop and also cuts from his portion he and big daddy did of re-popping these.
> 
> 90% died from the 500 or so seed. We found a good indica male and a good sativa female.
> ...


Whats happened to the longer flowering more pure haze phenos from this line, are those still secured in the line..ther wer a couple I seen that went 20weeks and just over.? Beautiful plants by the way..id say the buds look like a very good representation of the more indica side of this line...nice work.


----------



## Baqualin (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## avk210 (Jan 1, 2020)

Any thoughts on what to look out for in the blue orca x black afghani?


----------



## Ayerborne (Jan 6, 2020)

I may have missed some of the backstory here but Mr Gas, can you give us some information on the history of your lines and when you got into cannabis breeding? What can you tell us about BOEL and Coot?


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 6, 2020)

Hey Swami, what would you recommend for your "most" narcotic, heavy, stoney indica? Im wanting something that absolutely puts my dick in the dirt. A weed that when you take a hit off of it you feel it start to sit heavy on your chest with your face beginning to melt and all you can do is just sit down. Do you have anything in the line up youd recommend for that?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 6, 2020)

avk210 said:


> Any thoughts on what to look out for in the blue orca x black afghani?


Dominant indica expressions that finish early with gobs of goo.



Ayerborne said:


> I may have missed some of the backstory here but Mr Gas, can you give us some information on the history of your lines and when you got into cannabis breeding? What can you tell us about BOEL and Coot?


Well,we left a good trail of historical bullshit breadcrumbs everywhere...
Here's a good place to start..right after I get out of prison for a 5 year mandatory minimum for growing and breeding plants....





Thinking of using local soil...maybe?


I posted this in the organics for beginners forum but may have been the wrong place. Since I'm wanting to mix soil today,I'm hoping for some feed back soonish. I have some great soil around my home,it's volcanic/glacial washout,very dark,rich,and grows some of the best looking organic produce...



www.icmag.com







BDGrows said:


> Hey Swami, what would you recommend for your "most" narcotic, heavy, stoney indica? Im wanting something that absolutely puts my dick in the dirt. A weed that when you take a hit off of it you feel it start to sit heavy on your chest with your face beginning to melt and all you can do is just sit down. Do you have anything in the line up youd recommend for that?


My current face off napping herb is..
NL5 x The Black/NL5/Haze....yep..

Yet soooooo many good ones to explore for that comatoasted effect..mainly the Blue Orca x Afghans and NL5bx indica...yet the potential exists is many such as the NL5/Haze Bx1 x Hindu Kush.....imagine that.


----------



## The Mantis (Jan 13, 2020)

Here's a Nigerian Sunshine #14 knocked up at 38 days. This NS was much more squat than a lot of the other phenos. The smell on her is like cantaloupe after a finger rub on the lower buds with a nice oily feel to the resin. Strange thing is that the smell is quite strong at first but dissipates within a few seconds. Very very quick and then only a slight oil residue remains on the fingers, not sticky. Just an odd observation.


----------



## avk210 (Jan 13, 2020)

Blue orca x black afghan coming along nicely


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 13, 2020)

avk210 said:


> Blue orca x black afghan coming along nicelyView attachment 4455570


You beat me to the BO x BA! Sweet! Please keep us posted on the results, this is one I have been looking forward to!


----------



## avk210 (Jan 13, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> You beat me to the BO x BA! Sweet! Please keep us posted on the results, this is one I have been looking forward to!


Will do
Also got some dominion skunk x (uw x cf) popping, gonna be interesting


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Jan 13, 2020)

Anyone got a recommendation for a good sativa offering from swami ? There are so many it’s daunting, I really liked the yogi I grew but the effects leaned More to the indica side


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 13, 2020)

The Blue Orca Haze I grew was pure adrenaline. Not sure if its offered uncrossed anymore. A little edgy but fun, kinda like hold the fuck on for the first 15-30 mins then slowly cuddles you into a blissful trance. Very distracting but fun. I know that was an awful description but I tried lol, it was great smoke and FUBAR'd most that hit it.

The Vietnam Bomb is the one I cant wait to run along with the BO x BA. The VB should be more potent than the BOH.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 14, 2020)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Whats happened to the longer flowering more pure haze phenos from this line, are those still secured in the line..ther wer a couple I seen that went 20weeks and just over.? Beautiful plants by the way..id say the buds look like a very good representation of the more indica side of this line...nice work.


they're there, you just have to hunt... I lucked into a male from the 88 nl/n.haze (I think it was the f5, but maybe f4) that went over 6 months. I've never had a plant that was quite like that, let alone a male, which most seem to finish faster than the females... very tall, and very sativa in structure... pretty good pollen producer too... I couldn't keep it for a few reasons and so tried to pass it off to a couple of breeders, but nobody was interested at the time... understandable, as who realistically would take some random thing from a relatively unknown grower. had an old wood, subtle incense smell to it.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 14, 2020)

SFnone said:


> they're there, you just have to hunt... I lucked into a male from the 88 nl/n.haze (I think it was the f5, but maybe f4) that went over 6 months. I've never had a plant that was quite like that, let alone a male, which most seem to finish faster than the females... very tall, and very sativa in structure... pretty good pollen producer too... I couldn't keep it for a few reasons and so tried to pass it off to a couple of breeders, but nobody was interested at the time... understandable, as who realistically would take some random thing from a relatively unknown grower. had an old wood, subtle incense smell to it.


Me, I would have taken it. It is easy for me to throw a few in a test tube and come back to it in 3-6 months and put it on cold storage again. Consider paying for tissue culture next time if you have a little extra scratch and really want to keep something.


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 14, 2020)

SFnone said:


> they're there, you just have to hunt... I lucked into a male from the 88 nl/n.haze (I think it was the f5, but maybe f4) that went over 6 months. I've never had a plant that was quite like that, let alone a male, which most seem to finish faster than the females... very tall, and very sativa in structure... pretty good pollen producer too... I couldn't keep it for a few reasons and so tried to pass it off to a couple of breeders, but nobody was interested at the time... understandable, as who realistically would take some random thing from a relatively unknown grower. had an old wood, subtle incense smell to it.


For the record... I would. Next time that happens shoot me a PM and I'll make it worth your while. I have rec counts so anything else extra is GOLD!


----------



## CopaGenetics (Jan 14, 2020)

SC I would share!


----------



## SFnone (Jan 14, 2020)

CopaGenetics said:


> For the record... I would. Next time that happens shoot me a PM and I'll make it worth your while. I have rec counts so anything else extra is GOLD!


i'll do that, thanks! unfortunately, i think that was a pretty rare thing, so there may not be another any time soon...


----------



## TheWholeTruth (Jan 17, 2020)

SFnone said:


> they're there, you just have to hunt... I lucked into a male from the 88 nl/n.haze (I think it was the f5, but maybe f4) that went over 6 months. I've never had a plant that was quite like that, let alone a male, which most seem to finish faster than the females... very tall, and very sativa in structure... pretty good pollen producer too... I couldn't keep it for a few reasons and so tried to pass it off to a couple of breeders, but nobody was interested at the time... understandable, as who realistically would take some random thing from a relatively unknown grower. had an old wood, subtle incense smell to it.


Thank you for that...do you mind saying how many seeds you planted for that one to come up...I believe the seeds sold now are at f6..im wondering how often the 20 weekers an above popp up as thats wer my intrests are...I know the original f1 being 50% pure haze they wer to be found in a pack..


----------



## SFnone (Jan 18, 2020)

TheWholeTruth said:


> Thank you for that...do you mind saying how many seeds you planted for that one to come up...I believe the seeds sold now are at f6..im wondering how often the 20 weekers an above popp up as thats wer my intrests are...I know the original f1 being 50% pure haze they wer to be found in a pack..


I planted the whole pack, which I can't remember how many seeds were in it, but it was definitely over 11 and less than 25. That plant was the only one that took that long... there were a lot that were more sativa than indica, but that was the only one that was _that_ much of a sativa. I don't know how common it is, but it was the only male I've ever had that was like that... nothing else even close... I don't think I've ever had a female that took that long either, so it might have been just dumb luck.


----------



## SFnone (Jan 18, 2020)

I'll also mention all the other plants were basically already finished and ready to chop before that lone male even showed gender- all planted at the same time.


----------



## avk210 (Jan 20, 2020)

Blue orca x black afghani 
Slow going but my temps are a little low


----------



## avk210 (Jan 29, 2020)

Bo x ba
Was hoping they would show sex before I had to transplant. Came back after 5 days away and 2 are look iij ng as if they are just beginning to get root bound


----------



## avk210 (Jan 29, 2020)

Light yellowing top left and lower right


----------



## Bringdemfya (Jan 30, 2020)

avk210 said:


> Light yellowing top left and lower right


Yep,get em up potted in some humis rich LOS asap.

7th or 8th node for preflower scope.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 11, 2020)

Does anyone have finished pics or reports on their Velvet Rush? (Not a cross but just VR)


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 11, 2020)

There used to be some good ones out there. She's got the longer flowering period of the Highland Blue Thai,so the growers that dont take into account the time and space required may not be bringing them to full fruition before getting decent pix. This is not modern bag weed,this type is what herb used to be in the 70s. So when it hits a bag it tends to break up if not in a head stash jar. Same with the more delicate sativa Blueberry expressions of old.
There is a thread in ICmag in DJs subforum titled Velvet Rush...the thread was posted by a friend of mine who went by ' Gonerooty'. The pix in the thread are mine and most the posts. Some misinformation posted by random peeps,this is after they banned the entire Living Organic Soil folks who didnt kiss their ass.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 11, 2020)

Velvet Rush


So I've heard stories about an old DJ strain (never went public) that was called "velvet rush". I've heard a few stories about it, and was wondering if anyone here can verify any of the stories. I've heard it was just a straight Highland Blue Thai that was used in his breeding, and that it was...



www.icmag.com





Looks like the thread was censored, I had better pix that are now gone. Love that campaign of misinformation coming from that camp. ...icmag slaves.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 13, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> Velvet Rush
> 
> 
> So I've heard stories about an old DJ strain (never went public) that was called "velvet rush". I've heard a few stories about it, and was wondering if anyone here can verify any of the stories. I've heard it was just a straight Highland Blue Thai that was used in his breeding, and that it was...
> ...


Its wild that we do what we can to preserve the strains, preserve the history, and educate people just to be banned or censored in the end.

You're not telling folks to buy bottles nutrients and bagged soil! Off with your head!

Keep fighting the good fight!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 13, 2020)

I will never bend for Babylon. I will take a fucking bullet first. The masses respond to their training of capitalist rhetoric indoctrination on cue to do so at will. Molded to be endless consumers of goods they don't really need to make the 300 or so elite corporate rulers filthy rich off their device distracted labored backs. Effectively enslaving mankind to tool in the salt mines for basic life essentials whilst they lick their platter clean at our expense. Evil fucks like Zuckerburg,Kissinger,Bezos,Trump,Epstein.etc,etc,etc,etc. These people have names and addresss by the way.
Unfortunately I live and exist in this mainstream narrative of corporate rule over human beings, and thus must work the ropes of the imperialist empire model to survive. As soon as I am able I will escape this Babylon and continue my works for the people regardless. 

The revolution will not be televised. What if everyone just didnt go to work tomorrow?
..what if COVID-19 does that for us.
Gas


----------



## newgrow16 (Feb 13, 2020)

nl5 x the black / nlhaze (sp) flipped to 12/12 just before 6 weeks from seed, presex female, looks like its going to be big. I will see how long this lady wants to flower:


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 13, 2020)

The line is roughly 50/50 Indica and Sativa..with notable indica effects. Yet enough sativa to definitely make itself known in the effect and growth.
Many like the indica leaning effect in this one.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 13, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> I will never bend for Babylon. I will take a fucking bullet first. The masses respond to their training of capitalist rhetoric indoctrination on cue to do so at will. Molded to be endless consumers of goods they don't really need to make the 300 or so elite corporate rulers filthy rich off their device distracted labored backs. Effectively enslaving mankind to tool in the salt mines for basic life essentials whilst they lick their platter clean at our expense. Evil fucks like Zuckerburg,Kissinger,Bezos,Trump,Epstein.etc,etc,etc,etc. These people have names and addresss by the way.
> Unfortunately I live and exist in this mainstream narrative of corporate rule over human beings, and thus must work the ropes of the imperialist empire model to survive. As soon as I am able I will escape this Babylon and continue my works for the people regardless.
> 
> The revolution will not be televised. What if everyone just didnt go to work tomorrow?
> ...


For sure if I didn't go to work one day I would get axed. Sucks working in tech due to the truly callous nature of it. At least there is love of the plant that takes up my free time. That will have to be enough. I started up some of your NL5/Haze F6. Once they get rolling there will be some pics. They all germinated quick. 24 hrs they cracked and in 48 all had a good sized tail.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 13, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> I will never bend for Babylon. I will take a fucking bullet first.


This. Period. They have slapped me down and locked me up enough as it is. Well, said Gas! Bless up!

And for Jah's sake don't tell me what I can and cannot do with a plant.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 13, 2020)

Service dog waiting outside the sub shop ain't saying nuthin!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 13, 2020)

I hope some fucking bald head pig had to sit there and scrape that SOS sticker off the bumper of the enslavement rover for at least a half hour. ...reality is an imprisoned slave had to do it.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 16, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> I hope some fucking bald head pig had to sit there and scrape that SOS sticker off the bumper of the enslavement rover for at least a half hour. ...reality is an imprisoned slave had to do it.


Man that is the funniest shit I have seen in a long time! Thanks I needed that. I could only hope it was the dick who gave me a ticket a few months ago!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 17, 2020)

Blue Zebra 


( Blue Mystic/Velvet Rush x Mazar/76 Guerrero)


----------



## Ayerborne (Feb 18, 2020)

@Bringdemfya Gas is the swamiseed page on instagram ur people?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 19, 2020)

Missgreendreams is legit, bringdemfya is me, and the swami page yes...
Yet there are those to continue to ride my coattails for profit so beware. I don't keep tabs on that shit,but Missgreendreams and others are watching for shady shit. Best just to contact me personally if you have any doubts. [email protected]


----------



## Ayerborne (Feb 20, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> Missgreendreams is legit, bringdemfya is me, and the swami page yes...
> Yet there are those to continue to ride my coattails for profit so beware. I don't keep tabs on that shit,but Missgreendreams and others are watching for shady shit. Best just to contact me personally if you have any doubts. [email protected]


Ok sounds good, I'm thinking about pullin the trigger here soon. What do you have that has faster flowering times? I'm stuck indoors so I'm a bit limited on head room.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Feb 21, 2020)

NL5 x NL5/Haze Bx1 indica line will have 55 day finishers,anything Blue Orca x will have 55 day finishers.


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 21, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> NL5 x NL5/Haze Bx1 indica line will have 55 day finishers,anything Blue Orca x will have 55 day finishers.


Congratulations papa! Is he with us yet?


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 19, 2020)

The One / Panama x Pakistani/ Chocolate Thai. This particular one popped out of the soil same day as Gas and Miss Green Dreams new baby, so it’s special (to me anyway). It is blasting past all other new starts, Karma’s there!


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 21, 2020)

Greetings! I was hoping to get some information before making an order.
What does Swami Indica consist of?
What's the difference between The Yogi vs The Yogi 2.0?
Sorry if the answers were posted earlier and I missed them.


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 21, 2020)

Also, when might the seed list update from Fall 2019 list? I don't want to order, to find the next day a line I want that was previously not offered.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 21, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Greetings! I was hoping to get some information before making an order.
> What does Swami Indica consist of?
> What's the difference between The Yogi vs The Yogi 2.0?
> Sorry if the answers were posted earlier and I missed them.


This is what I have in my notes for the Swami Indica. Mazar/PakiChitralKush x PCK/The One


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 21, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> This is what I have in my notes for the Swami Indica. Mazar/PakiChitralKush x PCK/The One


Thanks! I just emailed Gas before you answered lol


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 22, 2020)

I'm very excited to put an order in, but I can't narrow it down enough yet. The Congo x Point Noire Congo's looking mighty good for 1 of 2 for my first order. 
Anyone have experience with the Laos x Mazar?...or any of the Malana Cream HP crosses?


----------



## mawasmada (Mar 22, 2020)

Also, I'd heard a little chatter about minor intersexual instability in Blue Orca. What say y'all? I ask because as a newer (12 plant limit)indoor gardener I don't have time or money to sort those issues out yet. 
The Blue Orca x Malana Cream HP has my eye...I can taste it now!


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 29, 2020)

Want more tops without topping, just lay it over, less stress, less recovery time. This baby will explode in the 100 gallon pot. 
The One / Panama x Paki / Chocolate Thai
Thanks! Gas


----------



## SFnone (Mar 31, 2020)

I just had to stop in to say how wonderful your 88 nl5/haze is... I've been smoking it and am so high right now... I get why some people don't like it, that sort of tickle on the inside, squeeze on the outside, drowning burn sort of feeling in the lungs, but it has such a nice dreamy head to it... and really is long lasting... thanks for these gas! Also, the cure thing really does seem to improve it... I used to question just how much a long cure would make a difference, but this is like over a year in the jar, and it is great! also getting much more flavor than earlier...


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 1, 2020)

mawasmada said:


> Also, I'd heard a little chatter about minor intersexual instability in Blue Orca. What say y'all? I ask because as a newer (12 plant limit)indoor gardener I don't have time or money to sort those issues out yet.
> The Blue Orca x Malana Cream HP has my eye...I can taste it now!


 No intersex on Blue Orca side of things,but some hybrids with the more exotic wild stuff may exhibit the behavior combined with BO. I'd risk the intersex in the Malana for a taste of BO x Malana any day though... Now the Loas x Mazar has a high probability since 90% of all the Loas females were intersex. Interesting plants,very rubbery and sensitive,extremely greasy..that's why I went for the Mazar bump. Who knows in the F1s,they might require some work.


SFnone said:


> I just had to stop in to say how wonderful your 88 nl5/haze is... I've been smoking it and am so high right now... I get why some people don't like it, that sort of tickle on the inside, squeeze on the outside, drowning burn sort of feeling in the lungs, but it has such a nice dreamy head to it... and really is long lasting... thanks for these gas! Also, the cure thing really does seem to improve it... I used to question just how much a long cure would make a difference, but this is like over a year in the jar, and it is great! also getting much more flavor than earlier...


Real deal meal value there eh... no joke. The cure and high just gets better.
I have some 2 year old NL5 x Haze hash that I broke into the other day and left this dirty ass coronavirus planet for a few hours. 
Seen!
Stay safe peeps,Gas


----------



## mawasmada (Apr 2, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> No intersex on Blue Orca side of things,but some hybrids with the more exotic wild stuff may exhibit the behavior combined with BO. I'd risk the intersex in the Malana for a taste of BO x Malana any day though... Now the Loas x Mazar has a high probability since 90% of all the Loas females were intersex. Interesting plants,very rubbery and sensitive,extremely greasy..that's why I went for the Mazar bump. Who knows in the F1s,they might require some work.
> 
> 
> Real deal meal value there eh... no joke. The cure and high just gets better.
> ...


Thank you. This helps, and is greatly appreciated. I'll try and get my order around asap.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 2, 2020)

88 NL5 x Haze F6


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 2, 2020)

84 NL5 x 88 f6 NL5 x Haze Bx1 indica line


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 2, 2020)

84 NL5 x 88 f6 NL5 x Haze Bx1 sativa line


----------



## oswizzle (Apr 2, 2020)

Dank plants bro... what's the nose like on all of them


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 2, 2020)

oswizzle said:


> Dank plants bro... what's the nose like on all of them


Dank...
From the popular church pheno to pine,hindu incense,exotic spice,curry,..mostly the Kerala is that I smell in the Haze,always have.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 2, 2020)

Blue Orca Haze...this is what Jesus smokes.
One of the biggest flowers I've ever grown indoors pictured here. Not all females do this,but the possibility certainly exists.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 2, 2020)

This original description still applies to the NL5 x Haze......even the price is the same.


----------



## SCJedi (Apr 2, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> This original description still applies to the NL5 x Haze...View attachment 4521698...even the price is the same.


I have been able to quote the final line of the warning since 1989 when I first read it in that catalog. I still have some of your F4's socked away for a rainy day. I need time and space.

Do you grow mostly outdoors in light dep?


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 2, 2020)

Seeing that big fat bud makes me think I should let me NL/Haze girl grow for a bit.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 3, 2020)

SCJedi said:


> I have been able to quote the final line of the warning since 1989 when I first read it in that catalog. I still have some of your F4's socked away for a rainy day. I need time and space.
> 
> Do you grow mostly outdoors in light dep?


Yeah,95% light dep. Some 12/12 in closets to advance breeding projects. Several hoops to pull tarp on when we get rocking later this year. I'll try to do more video blogs and stuff. Need a full time camera and edit guy out here.


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 3, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> Yeah,95% light dep. Some 12/12 in closets to advance breeding projects. Several hoops to pull tarp on when we get rocking later this year. I'll try to do more video blogs and stuff. Need a full time camera and edit guy out here.


I wish the hell I was out there to help you, I’m also a videographer.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 3, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> I wish the hell I was out there to help you, I’m also a videographer.


I used to want to make movies,but I became a dirt farmer. My son on the coast volunteered,but we are in a lockdown so he won't be making the season. Unless it dissolves like a miracle and the easter bunny comes of the ventilator soon.
If the zombies attack and you gotta go mad max lemme know man!


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 3, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> I used to want to make movies,but I became a dirt farmer. My son on the coast volunteered,but we are in a lockdown so he won't be making the season. Unless it dissolves like a miracle and the easter bunny comes of the ventilator soon.
> If the zombies attack and you gotta go mad max lemme know man!


Will do!


----------



## sourpower (Apr 5, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> I used to want to make movies,but I became a dirt farmer. My son on the coast volunteered,but we are in a lockdown so he won't be making the season. Unless it dissolves like a miracle and the easter bunny comes of the ventilator soon.
> If the zombies attack and you gotta go mad max lemme know man!


Gas what do recommend as far adequate cure times for the 88Nl5haze f6? I usually don’t go over 30-45 days but want to get this right so was wondering what u do and recommend


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 5, 2020)

Hell man,I'm taking my NL5 x Haze up past 7 months now...and I've got some that's near 2 years. The characters really develop, I think some converting to hashinine is happening there,the voc's like vinyl,etc, that you really don't need to be smoking ...those hydrocarbon chains break down over that time. Less angsty, psychotic effects. Nevils best friend told me that the old hash guys don't smoke anything that hasn't been cured to the hashinine level...for hundreds if not thousands of years.


----------



## sourpower (Apr 5, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> Hell man,I'm taking my NL5 x Haze up past 7 months now...and I've got some that's near 2 years. The characters really develop, I think some converting to hashinine is happening there,the voc's like vinyl,etc, that you really don't need to be smoking ...those hydrocarbon chains break down over that time. Less angsty, psychotic effects. Nevils best friend told me that the old hash guys don't smoke anything that hasn't been cured to the hashinine level...for hundreds if not thousands of years.


But isn’t the crazy highs is what we are after?lol I know that’s what I want but I’m still wanting to knock peoples heads off with a rip from the past


----------



## StankyFlowers (Apr 5, 2020)

Hoping to find some more information on the Blue Orca × Kholm, this seemed like the right place to ask


----------



## mages (Apr 5, 2020)

Thought I would report back on a few things. 
First off ran 10 RKS x uruapan a while back. I had 5 females, 1 hermed and 2 looked like they would be 12+ weeks flowering so I only had 2 decent phenos when I cut at 9 weeks. I run seedlings down my walkway in my flower room so I can’t always go as long as they need. Both of these 9 week phenos were sativa dominant reminded me of train wreck in flavor and growth at least height wise. Tall but not crazy out of control. Good sativa daytime smoke, not what I was hoping for but not bad. Would run again to dig for some rks. I still have some seeds left from the pack.
Next, I popped 5 bliss a while back and got 3 girls this run. All were indica dominant growth decent branching. One threw some nanners late, one was borderline runtish, and the 3rd one.....well she had the best branching and the biggest buds. Smells of onions/garlic and body odor. Very similar to GMO if you have smoked that. Yielded almost 4 oz in a 5 gallon pot, under indirect light. The high is absolutely incredible in this pheno. It’s one of the most potent strains I’ve grown in 10 yrs. Hits right behind the forehead and you can feel it all the way around behind your ears. It’s so strong in the head and even has some body to it. Definitely one of the best effects from weed I’ve ever had. So impressed. I have 5 blue orca haze and 5 blue orca x red Thai about to flower soon. Can’t wait to see what I get. I kept that body odor/ garlic pheno too. Got 2 cuttings to turn into moms. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 6, 2020)

mages said:


> Thought I would report back on a few things.
> First off ran 10 RKS x uruapan a while back. I had 5 females, 1 hermed and 2 looked like they would be 12+ weeks flowering so I only had 2 decent phenos when I cut at 9 weeks. I run seedlings down my walkway in my flower room so I can’t always go as long as they need. Both of these 9 week phenos were sativa dominant reminded me of train wreck in flavor and growth at least height wise. Tall but not crazy out of control. Good sativa daytime smoke, not what I was hoping for but not bad. Would run again to dig for some rks. I still have some seeds left from the pack.
> Next, I popped 5 bliss a while back and got 3 girls this run. All were indica dominant growth decent branching. One threw some nanners late, one was borderline runtish, and the 3rd one.....well she had the best branching and the biggest buds. Smells of onions/garlic and body odor. Very similar to GMO if you have smoked that. Yielded almost 4 oz in a 5 gallon pot, under indirect light. The high is absolutely incredible in this pheno. It’s one of the most potent strains I’ve grown in 10 yrs. Hits right behind the forehead and you can feel it all the way around behind your ears. It’s so strong in the head and even has some body to it. Definitely one of the best effects from weed I’ve ever had. So impressed. I have 5 blue orca haze and 5 blue orca x red Thai about to flower soon. Can’t wait to see what I get. I kept that body odor/ garlic pheno too. Got 2 cuttings to turn into moms. Definitely a keeper!


That's what's it's all about man,the hunt for the the winners. Not every one will be what we want ,so we keep looking...for some it's a forever thing,others not so much. 
Which 85 rks x Uruapan hybrid? CB has the tendency to pass intersex...as most Maui do. CB is the one that I'm getting more reports of the RKS pheno in,next would be Blue Orca x 85RKS/Uruapan which are more sweet expressions of the RKS/Urupan. 

Bliss is no joke,there are phenotypes in there that straight drop kids and old guys on kitchen floors doing the fish....
Glad these guys wifes dont see that shit....jeeesh.

Blue Orca Haze is the next level...get yer crash helmet out.

Stay safe


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 6, 2020)

StankyFlowers said:


> Hoping to find some more information on the Blue Orca × Kholm, this seemed like the right place to ask


Kholm is a Landrace Afghanistan hash cultivar from the hash producing region of the North. Diesel fuel powerhouse with high resin content. 65 days average on all the females. 
Blue Orca x Kholm can only mean one thing...killer indica dominated 3 way landrace.


sourpower said:


> But isn’t the crazy highs is what we are after?lol I know that’s what I want but I’m still wanting to knock peoples heads off with a rip from the past


They are in there for sure,I have people who have given reports of wigging out on it and never wanting to smoke it again.....maybe more of that in Velvet Rush x NL5/Haze if you like that super sativa zip up like I do. Durban, Transkie,Velvet Rush...all very similar in that haze effect.


----------



## mages (Apr 6, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> That's what's it's all about man,the hunt for the the winners. Not every one will be what we want ,so we keep looking...for some it's a forever thing,others not so much.
> Which 85 rks x Uruapan hybrid? CB has the tendency to pass intersex...as most Maui do. CB is the one that I'm getting more reports of the RKS pheno in,next would be Blue Orca x 85RKS/Uruapan which are more sweet expressions of the RKS/Urupan.
> 
> Bliss is no joke,there are phenotypes in there that straight drop kids and old guys on kitchen floors doing the fish....
> ...


I grew the blue orca x rks uruapan. It was a was like a sweeter tasting train wreck. Whatever that terpene is. 
Can’t wait to smoke some of this bliss with some friends. At least if these lock downs stay in place I will be set for a while. This keeper pheno of bliss I have tastes just like GMO, I imagine it yields much better. 
Blue orca haze and blue orca x red Thai will be flowing soon. 
I hope everyone is keeping strong and healthy and safe. Look out for your elderly neighbors if you can. And keep those girls happy, this too shall pass.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 6, 2020)

I had a couple intersex in the BO x Red Keran Thai...like out of 20 females only 2. But the good ones were keepers on a grand scale. Top notch cup winning smoke in there.

Ditto...stay safe peeps,wear a fucking mask when in public. No a mask don't stop everything, but it's the best barrier we have access to as civilians to prevent random inhalation of viral pathogens. This shit is airborne and it blows around in the wind when that guy with it coughs all over everybody...like broad mites. You can get broad mites simply by stopping by a guys house for a bong sesh who has them without ever going in his grow room. Considering the virus is like 100 times smaller than a red blood cell....its a problem eh.

If anyone understands cross contamination it would be growers who have battled broad mites...shit even two spotted mites. Broad mites are like coronavirus, so small they slip through the stops.

Fucking pests and viruses....as to light there is dark.


----------



## newgrow16 (Apr 7, 2020)

blue orca x kholm close to flip, two plants right side back:


----------



## SFnone (Apr 7, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> View attachment 4521150
> 88 NL5 x Haze F6





Bringdemfya said:


> View attachment 4521157
> 
> 84 NL5 x 88 f6 NL5 x Haze Bx1 indica line





Bringdemfya said:


> View attachment 4521207
> 
> Blue Orca Haze...this is what Jesus smokes.
> One of the biggest flowers I've ever grown indoors pictured here. Not all females do this,but the possibility certainly exists.


these are gorgeous plants man, what were they grown in? if you don't mind... was it your mix?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 7, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> not recommend buy seeds from they
> 
> bought from them in 2018 , at black friday 75$- 10 seeds BOH.
> not received anything , many lies and insulting , for almost one year, then i stopped trying anything from them


This fucking guy agian...seeds sent TWICE to some fucked up place in where? ..Urkagoogleville...that confiscated them and tore apart the the packaging. Surprised you dont know that considering its your fucked up mail system that did it. We sent TWICE asshole. We fulfilled our end of the deal TWICE..read it agian. How many times do you expect the same thing to happen before you figure out your address sucks.

..and that's what I know about one of the packages...where is the other one?


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 7, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> not recommend buy seeds from they
> 
> bought from them in 2018 , at black friday 75$- 10 seeds BOH.
> not received anything , many lies and insulting , for almost one year, then i stopped trying anything from them


That's funny, I ordered the 2018 Black Friday Sale and like always there were 15 seeds in the packs as usual and received the packs no problem, plus I've ordered from Gas close to 20 times and never, not once had problems with an order and that's to 2 different states. So I'm Skeptical.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 7, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> That's funny, I ordered the 2018 Black Friday Sale and like always there were 15 seeds in the packs as usual and received the packs no problem, plus I've ordered from Gas close to 20 times and never, not once had problems with an order and that's to 2 different states. So I'm Skeptical.


Same here, always good communication and very generous. I would say the guy that has an issue should look into finding a better place to ship to.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 7, 2020)

Yeahhh haven’t been here in a while, I’ve got some reading to catch up on! Hope yall are all well out here in Rollitup land!! About to dep 3 phenos of blue orca haze, moms in recycled soil without amending much...this virus kinda fucked my wallet dry. Still blessed and loving the fact that this blue orca haze smell just lingers on my fingers for like an hour after I give her a stem rub! Can’t give you accurate smoke details yet cuz they all came down early full term last season but another pheno has a chapstick stem rub on her, and big ole buds. Took cuts and they are also gettin thrown in a room and run under hps so it’ll be fun to see em done both ways and then side by side em! Hope all yall are doin well. Good to see you around these parts, Gas! Cheers!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Ive ordered a bunch of times over the past 3 years, and always got what I ordered, and more. As good as anyone on the net to deal with in my experience.


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 7, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Same here, always good communication and very generous. I would say the guy that has an issue should look into finding a better place to ship to.


If I’m not mistaken he supposedly ordered through IG ( not the website) when another entity WAS running it for SOS. He needs to contact that person. IMHO, really none of my business, just hate stupid shit.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 7, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> If I’m not mistaken he supposedly ordered through IG ( not the website) when another entity WAS running it for SOS. He needs to contact that person. IMHO, really none of my business, just hate stupid shit.


Yeah,that's where the problem stems from. 
Lotta underlying issues still rising up from that venture. Just blew smoke up my ass while I was busy doing the works. Genetics pirate clown I believe...ghetto ass amateur hour.
I have a better system than the so called American democracy though..
Straight kick em to the curb when the fail to manage the peoples affairs correctly. This Ukrainian guy though has been relentless to stalker status. Both ends of the SOS team at that time sent this guy seeds.

Thanks for the support bros...keep growing!
Gas


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

Stalker and asshole Ukrainian scammer ^^^

Dude you suck...me learn how to talk to people?..dude I have all your crazy ass emails that drive the point of learning to communicate home in my perspective... due to your broken scammer English. 

Constant harrassment on my end for seed I sent out twice...FUCK OFF!

The vendor that sold the seed was the dude you did this dealt with,not me....who is also a scammer. His company is now called Altantic seed...go fucking get your money back form him already. That fucker is scamming me and selling my stuff all hacked up. ..and also releasing stuff he's not supposed to. A genetics pirate who works with other scammers...like you.

All information was given and all seed were sent twice. Fuck off now in that dictatorship scam fraud laden derpvillekrian. I personally sent the second package which was confiscated due to your address...dont even say they weren't packed right.
It's only the Ukrainian and South African peeps that always have some sort of scam.

This dude got his seeds...he must have fucked em up and wanted more. Typical Ukrainian scammer move.


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 8, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> before learning how to make seeds , it was worth learning how to talk with people! it shows what kind of person you are ,stupid impolite! *wish to meet you in real life , will show you how i handle persons like you
> *It's easy to talk about it, little harder to do it!


----------



## sourpower (Apr 8, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> Stalker and asshole Ukrainian scammer ^^^
> 
> Dude you suck...me learn how to talk to people?..dude I have all your crazy ass emails that drive the point of learning to communicate home in my perspective... due to your broken scammer English.
> 
> ...


Yea bro don’t waste ur energy with that guy lol.. on a side note :Vietnam bomb ,what are the phenos to look for? What kind of high and terps she throws?


----------



## sourpower (Apr 8, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> before learning how to make seeds , it was worth learning how to talk with people! it shows what kind of person you are ,stupid impolite! wish to meet you in real life , will show you how i handle persons like you
> 
> you think after sale communication is not your end of deal? selling for 100$ pack and don't want to give normal response? almost *half a year* I tried to find out what was the matter. after a few months, I realized that the problem is in the address,
> but when I tried to find out with them, they asked a question: when did it arrive? tracking number? from whom? I could not answer because you ignored my mails. you remove me from FB group , blocked in messenger.
> ...


Don’t know u but every grower on line has experienced beans not making it especially if ur not in same country it’s the chance u take. Trying to out any seed company in open forum in the manner u have done is a guarantee that u will never get nothing. If u was a pest when it first happened can result in any company blowing u off.. just a little advice


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

I dont think he realizes in not your average American.
Not exactly an out of shape human being in this vessel.

Like the guy in the big ass truck with the little pee pee who's all tough behing the wheel,invincible with the 4 x4 Ford climbing up on your bumper with your kids in the car doing 75 but won't pass....with the NRA sticker. Then when you confront them at the gas pump they cower and run to the clerk to call the police. ..after they pull their gun on you and your kids.

Turds


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

sourpower said:


> Yea bro don’t waste ur energy with that guy lol.. on a side note :Vietnam bomb ,what are the phenos to look for? What kind of high and terps she throws?


These are awesome man. Expressions are variable due to the nature of the Vietnam Black,but The One and Blue Orca really hold it down.

I would stick with the ones that are short. The Vietnam will WANT stretch and have wild expressions. The shorter stature plants are the ones you want.

My jars were the first to go of all the types....such nice smoke.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 8, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> I dont think he realizes in not your average American.
> Not exactly an out of shape human being in this vessel.
> 
> Like the guy in the big ass truck with the little pee pee who's all tough behing the wheel,invincible with the 4 x4 Ford climbing up on your bumper with your kids in the car doing 75 but won't pass....with the NRA sticker. Then when you confront them at the gas pump they cower and run to the clerk to call the police. ..after they pull their gun on you and your kids.
> ...


For me its like, I know I am in Spokanistan when...... I had to stop running after confronting two of these exact fuckers during an 8 mile run. Started running indoors as it just wasn't worth the stress... Ohh and the dip shits trying to open carry in Winco.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> For me its like, I know I am in Spokanistan when...... I had to stop running after confronting two of these exact fuckers during an 8 mile run. Started running indoors as it just wasn't worth the stress... Ohh and the dip shits trying to open carry in Winco.


I'm just north of you man...like 80 miles. Here for the lack of Babylon oppression and pollution. 

I know the demographic of people you speak of...I avoid Spokompton at all costs. It's bad around here as well,the denial and demograph of the religious and political rhetorically challenged. Truck culture,gun humpers,litterbugs,fake food and bad human behaviors in general.

Dont get me wrong..I have trucks and guns too...but the political rhetoric of the sheeple narrative can suck it. Learn to get along fuckers..fuck your rebulalibdemacratican divided bullshit. Do they see this system was set up to divide you into groups that oppose each other so they can enslave you...

~~~WAKE THE FUCK UP AlREADY~~~


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

Besides all that..here's Browndirtwarriors Pakistani Hash x Chocolate Thai which I gave a pack of to the Altanic seed guy when we were working together to look for a parent in. Which he never did, but rather reproduced and sold them. We took a screen shot of the sales photo which was then edited to 'say not for sale' after we called dude out. Yes we have both photos.

Going on 15 years in this gig,we've seen every scam imagined and now take measures to protect ourselves ahead of the curve.

As you know I have not,and still won't sell BDW PCT...yet to counteract the pirate I am giving them away free in addition to the regular breeders choice freebie with every order.

Only you get to choose which phenotype. Purple,Green,or Purple/Green.

I have been accused of using BDWs PCT in this way as a sales tactic. Yet I dont see it that way at all.

I don't need the PCT to make sales...I have a thousand other types I can do that with.

This is simply a counter terrorism move for a limited time only.

I've got to go make a bean drop in babylon postal system now...always a hit and miss adventure in this region .


----------



## sourpower (Apr 8, 2020)

Hope I got these in my pack lol... what’s the terps , and how does she grow? Fast , slow etc?

I be wanting to know everything lol


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

sourpower said:


> Hope I got these in my pack lol... what’s the terps , and how does she grow? Fast , slow etc?
> 
> I be wanting to know everything lol


Fast,vigorous tall,large yields of the 3 phenotypes Purple/Green is the best smoke.

These are Thai and Paki hash plant expressions all the way. Sweet fuely hash,citrus,candy,dank..

Purple pheno is less potent, but pretty. Green pheno is good smoke.


----------



## newgrow16 (Apr 8, 2020)

Two more in flower, NL5 x the Black / nlhaze and Blue Orca x Black Afghan, not as skilled at growing as GAS, always learning but always forgetting also:


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

They look nice man,...that should be some pretty inebriating herb right there..☆☆☆☆☆


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 8, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> Two more in flower, NL5 x the Black / nlhaze and Blue Orca x Black Afghan, not as skilled at growing as GAS, always learning but always forgetting also:
> 
> View attachment 4527483View attachment 4527487


she’s looking wonderful from my view! can’t wait to hear the smoke reports on those.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

Troll and stalker^^^^

I get banned from telling the truth at icmag...that's when douchebags like Dank Frank go and troll me from where he cant be challenged on his lies. 

Chicken shits


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

Funny...Dank Frank and the icmag douche bag crew...lol..now that is fucking funny. Shows you know nothing at all to go dig up 10 year old icmag drama well after the entire LOS organic crew was banned...not validated information pal.

FYI..Dank Frank got mad at me for not sending him 10,000 seed of all my stock back in 2011...on a front.....so he got mad when we started ignoring his behavior that iminates your own. Cut him off longgggggg ago.

Everything that guy says is pure lies,everyone already knows the truth.

Nothing Dank Frank says about me is factual..its all made up...and can be researched by the less than ignorant.... like these fucking trolls are

Bad Frank...bad.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> Putrid impolite
> i am not ukrainian, i am from georgia! i cant speak english like americans do , Level of consciousness clearly shown here , not owned by those , who swear on the forum like a pussy , pity that 10 000 km far from you. i like do things , not typing here as a pussy.
> 
> realy ? I thought you sent the seeds 3 times ...
> ...


You barely make sense..shut the fuck up dick.

..is that French or swear words..?

Hanging out..waiting on my troll...

Reminds me of that little dog that bites your ankles when you turn your back. Runs when you face him. Gets the football punt when grandma's not home..

Sorry you dont like truth, and I don't consider your threat of violence valid ither. If you were here in front of me you wouldn't be a problem,just another chore on the farm to take care of.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

Which way did he go George?

We fulfilled our end of the deal TWICE!!!
I wasn't your salesman,I only sent seed to the vendor. Troll away from me now pest.

SENT SEEDS TWICE!!! HELLO??

KICK ROCKS TROLL

Coked out Dank Frank too..or is it meth he's on? Not sure,but on the phone he sounded amped to the gills. Asking for 10k seed...wuuuuuut? Dank Frank stole other breeders genetics in the past,beside the ones he tried swiping from me...so long ago I cant remember, but theft drama follows that guy like entitled troll drama follows me.

No wonder this douche bag found Dank Frank trolling me from the safety of an icmag thread.

Our group was banned from icmag because we were taking about going to the seed depot. So icmag banned like 50 people and we all went to The Seed Depot...which was shut down a year later, and then we made the LOS forum...where we banned Dank Frank for being douche bag. He's attacking us now as if a disgruntled employee...which never worked for us.

Anyway....trying to move on,you can see how this guy keeps at it. Two years now...no clue if he got a pack of seed or not. By the way he's carrying on maybe not,but definitely came at me all fucking wacked. I'm out two packs of seed on this guy, that's 200 bucks lost to this scammer ..that's enough.


----------



## sourpower (Apr 8, 2020)

Love the hand pic reminds of the saying 
“ Hard works pays off ”.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

Thanks man...going to tear up that thread at ic now.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

For the record....my one chance to defend myself from Frank's lies before he tells on me. Icmag bans me...I even helped write thier fucking magazine..with no author credit. They got mad I created a group and we wanted to take that group somewhere else. Nazi's


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 8, 2020)

Stand up for yourself and your family in this time people.

Trolls are easy to smash,I cut my teeth at icmag years ago. I now consider it reptillian damage control.

Remind them of the coldness of their own reptile blood.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> *Let out air, else you will suffocated*
> 
> 
> I asked for help to clarify what matters, I asked for little information to check. why did you send the seeds a second time? did i ask for this? NO!
> ...


Seriously,?... we sent the second pack personally..obviously taking care of your problem for the second time. Must have been a hard time for you remembering the details being so retarded

Okay man,I'm a terrible person, I ignore my customers, and I never sent the two packs of seed to you. Im a this and that and all the stuff you want however misguided your attack may be.

The one douche bag out of 2 years of customers.

No fucking way am I digging up your retarded emails..you gonna pay me by the hour to do that..fuck you.

Not to mention the shipping and handling costs I'm out as well...a
Exactly the same amount of money you are supposed outed.

How do we know you didnt get that missing pack of seed fucker...how do we know your not a fucking Russian troll scammer. 100%

80k packs sold to satisfied customers..1 douch bag

You'd be an ideal Trump supporter. Denial and ignorance. Were you Chernobyl baby or something?

Happy now? Fuck off and go suck Dank Franks balls. I'm a bad man to you... go away.

Yeah these are insults...get the fucking picture yet.


Seriously fuck the fuck off douche bag.

Dont like how in talking to you...FUCK YOU!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> *Let out air, else you will suffocated*
> 
> 
> I asked for help to clarify what matters, I asked for little information to check. why did you send the seeds a second time? did i ask for this? NO!
> ...


Get your diseased cock out of your grandma's mouth..she might suffocate.
...oh and fuck you again mr Russian troll


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

..I'm not Russian I'm Georgian....right?
Not a bit different to most of us sitting in USA you fucking commie dirtbag.


Lemme guess, I'm waiting on google translate to teach you how to respond in English....lol


FUCK YOU!


----------



## the real mccoy (Apr 9, 2020)

Jesus


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Seriously,in case you cant interpret English..here's a visual. Are you my new pal....can we be buds?

I've never had Russian troll for a friend before....I think it would be dreamy. We could have long chatty conversations on the tele...You know,about all the seeds you buy that you never get from that horrible bad swami organic seed guy...what a bad bad man.
Can you imagine what his children endure? My god man..how can that Gas guy be so bad?
He's such a bad man,all those bad words he says...surely a sinner and going to hell.

We could cry together?... no ?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey bud,how's it going. Are you coming over for the bbq later?
We are going to shoot a bunch of rounds with our AK-47s..I've got a few cases. 

Maybe we'll go hiking, or lift some weights. 

We could talk about girls...They have boobs ya know,like you granny. 

Do you like hot dogs? ...Ball Park franks or Hebrew National? We could get some chips too...

I can build a fire and we can stand by it and drink vodka till I actually start talking Russian.

Maybe I'll show you my coin collection...we could play Hot Wheels....that sounds fun.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> russiathey are enemies of my country!
> 
> 
> and don’t put your nudists here, are you gay?


I love you man..the misinterpretation is gladiator level. This is a photo of a man with his shirt off.

Leave it up to you to think I'm nude...lol..you wish I was gay. Your hanging on to me like a clingy girlfriend.

Who's gay?

Making fun of gays now too eh...dont forget the dark skinned humans in your hate...anyone else?


..WAIT FOR IT.




...google translate..peck peck peck on the Russian troll keyboard


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Hey man,I'll start the BBQ and slice the potatoes to BBQ...you like your Russian potato steaks thick?


Oh,and by the way..I'm not even reading your posts anymore. Wasted words and time.

I'm just being your pal now..pals,friends, mates,chums,buddies...

I love you man!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Please come back, I miss you. I'm sorry. I thought we were friends. I won't say bad things anymore,I was a wrong bad man....bad man. Hell bound,lake of fire and brimstone for all eternity. No amount of praying will save me.

I won't race my hot wheels without you anymore. I was wrong to take my cars and go home.

I just wanted to jump them from the ramp I made....

Your bud,
Gas


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 9, 2020)

@gocha1900 Whoa here, so your overseas which means your fucked, your seeds were probably confiscated by the postal service or ripped off by the mailman. It's common, I won't do business overseas anymore, been ripped off to many times, once for $450 and just this year I sent money to a breeder I've done business with for 12 years and it never got there. It's a crap shoot, you roll the dice wrong you lose, I lost and didn't come crying on a forum, I took a chance and lost. It's different over here, rarely a problem anymore unless you deal with a scammer and Swami Organic Seed is not one. You live in a country that still considers Cannabis bad and will persecute you for it, which means hawking the mail, you need to grow up and swallow your bitter pill and hope that your country will soon make it legal. You all would still have good seeds over there (from American genetics) if the Dutch and Spain hadn't fucked everything up!
Peace,
Baq

I won't buy seeds from Canada either, same deal!


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Awesome, you're back gocha, I knew you would be.

Hey,what's up..the BBQ is smoking brah...better get over here and crack a brewski.

I like the pinocha,maybe we you can tell me about all the dank pussy you get.

Weather is good today,60 and snow is melting,maybe I'll get get and do some plowing in the fields today to plant my potatoes.

I get tired of playing hot wheels alone..I sure wish you would quit being a dick and come over to my house again....


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> @gocha1900 Whoa here, so your overseas which means your fucked, your seeds were probably confiscated by the postal service or ripped off by the mailman. It's common, I won't do business overseas anymore, been ripped off to many times, once for $450 and just this year I sent money to a breeder I've done business with for 12 years and it never got there. It's a crap shoot, you roll the dice wrong you lose, I lost and didn't come crying on a forum, I took a chance and lost. It's different over here, rarely a problem anymore unless you deal with a scammer and Swami Organic Seed is not one. You live in a country that still considers Cannabis bad and will persecute you for it, which means hawking the mail, you need to grow up and swallow your bitter pill and hope that your country will soon make it legal. You all would still have good seeds over there (from American genetics) if the Dutch and Spain hadn't fucked everything up!
> Peace,
> Baq
> 
> I won't buy seeds from Canada either, same deal!


Thanks man,been going at it alone for 24 hours now...appreciate the support brotherman.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

gotcha, tell me about the Russian pussy..is it good or does it smell like rotten potatoes?


----------



## MissGreenDreams (Apr 9, 2020)

Oh dear lol, gas you’re about to get cut off from the internets by wifey, we have to stop making ourselves so accessible to these trolls... Instagram is plenty to deal with!! That Russian guy again!?!? Hahaha!! And that dank frank character - hah It wasn’t meth it was some kind of crack behavior lol! Funny not funny if he’s behaving badly I could only imagine what he would be up to years later. Besides honing his trolling/scamming tactics. def not reading thru all this drama static. Those two are like old dirty pennies rolling around in a car cup holder that won’t go away, same old strategy..won’t stop pecking the keyboard for troll fodder. Are you coming here for lunch or what. Put the troll bait down and back away slowly


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Sorry,...not really a guy who keeps his mouth shut...and I'm trying to make a new friend mom.


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 9, 2020)

@gocha1900 another thing, once a package leaves the American border tracking goes out the window there's no way to know if it was received or delivered and on return or coming in from overseas you will not have any tracking until it hits the American border. Overseas mail service sucks!! We don't have those problems here, so your looking in the wrong place.


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 9, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> Sorry,...not really a guy who keeps his mouth shut...and I'm trying to make a new friend mom.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Something about you and wanting to wish those were naked photos...jeesh... get your mind out of the gutter buddy. That's a sinful way to think.,..you will go to hell. 

Dude,its okay. You can come out of the closet now. I'm not prejudice, I have all kinds of friends from all walks of life. It's okay you are gay bro.

I support gotcha coming out of the closet. He's evolving, support his new sexual orientation people.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 9, 2020)

Georgia doesn't consider themselves Russian? Are they just neighbors or close relatives?


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes,tell me more about your need to see me naked. Maybe you'll convert me to being a full blown gay potatoe head Russian troll.
I wonder what that's like,being a Russian troll..do they eat?, Or do they drink home made vodka all day?
What kind of computers do they have?

Are they home built hack jobs made to scam mericans?

I've had a lot of attempted scams from the region over the years. That and south Africa specifically. 

Like they trained these guys to scam and troll Americans. 

Probably had classrooms full of training trolls with trump dollars.

This place is pretty fucked up,but we know it's worse there. Sad man. Sorry,talk to trump he likes Russian trolls. Maybe he can get you on a plane to my house and we can be friends.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Done yet?


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 9, 2020)

@gocha1900 Your not understanding overseas deals regarding seeds, you take a chance you can lose and lately more often than not. There’s no way to get info that’s not available, the mail system is the one who got your seeds, I did business over there for years before America wised up, I know that if you take a chance eventually you will lose. Crying about it is a waste of time, suck it up and move on, nobody nobody will have information once it’s in the mail period and nothing can change that. Once it leaves the vendor or breeders hands to ship overseas it’s out of anybody’s control, no info. I don’t understand why you can’t see that unless you are a troll, it’s COMMON KNOWLEDGE. Maybe the translator your using is not helping you understand, because your not making any sense. Rocket scientist not needed to figure this out.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

..not to mention the packing and shipping cost to fucking stupidville twice. ..and the security risk for my family using a forwarding service without telling us...the standing in front of camera filling out customs forms.... gee thanks ..Stupid fucker.

They tear that shit apart and turn it into customs...is it your company and family your're putting at risk? Fuck no,just another selfish arrogant asshole with entitlement issues that didn't care about anyone but himself.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Idiot..

There is a policy by forwarding services that prevents cannabis seed from being mailed over seas..dumbass. When we send to USA addresses the seeds are not hidden or masked.....because they're not going over seas....duh.

When they find the seeds that we didnt pack for international mailing,they turn it into customs. Dumb fuck.

No tracking number on confiscated shit ...hello mcfly..????.duh...just fucking duh. No sense of reality..cant help my best friend. He's retarded.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Dude...for 100th time. That was not me.

That was the vendor...the guy who you did the deal with. 

I only sent seed to the vendor.

When we get your first round of compliants,I personally packed the second package and sent it out myself. Unbeknown to me at the time it was a mail forwarding service...which is a no no.

I AM NOT THE SAME PERSON AS THE VENDOR WHO SOLD YOU THE SEED,BUT I WAS THE GUY CLEANING UP HIS MESS AND SENDING THE ORDER AGAIN. SHAME ON ME.

COME ON MCFLY..


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

Seriously..shut the fuck up now. Your points have been mooted. Its an invalid argument.

First time I saw ANYTHING about a tshirt as well...

Two fucking years worth of you being seriously confused. 

I am not that guy.

I thought you were coming over for the potato steak BBQ bud?...you flaked again brah.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## kindnug (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm not sure if you would call a seed vender an employee...


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

I do have some stinking words to those who do deserve them. Should have been president. 

By the time you started talking to me it was a problem for you...you approached me all wack G.
You big old mobster you...

Sorry five years in prison means I have a problem with the way people act sometimes. If I think you are acting fucked,you probably are.

Kind of a 'thing 'in there ya know.

Again,I did not sell you the seed. Your communication was with Sam...not Gas.

Gas tried to fix the problem...as usual...yet you somehow think I'm responsible for your lost seed due to your ignorance to the forwarding service. 

Again,I sent package to provided address...which come to find out AGAIN was a mail forwarding service which is a no no.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

kindnug said:


> I'm not sure if you would call a seed vender an employee...


He was both...yet shady and not telling us a lot of stuff yo.

He got told on by the people he fucked over...like this guy.


Look man,this guy may be right,he might not have got his seeds at all. How do I know that? How do I know he didnt gets pack of seed and try to get another?
People gotta understand ,we've seen every scam imaginable in this gig. Especially the 'I didnt get the seeds' scam.

We have a policy that states,I will only replace a lost order once. That's that. If this guy had come at me a different way we wouldn't be here doing this right now.

All the guys saying they didn't get their seed...why do you think we get tracking. Every breeder gets hit by the same guys..they use the same tactics to get free beans. Trust me,we 'breeder's talk about it amongst each other behind the scenes. 
This year we decided to crack down on trolls and scammers. Why the troll thing?...is beside me....seems you know your at the top when you have troll army so they say.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 9, 2020)

"Oh,what a big disgrace the way you rob up the place"


----------



## sourpower (Apr 10, 2020)

Can’t speak for anyone else but first exp with Swami is buy while u can lol.. not sure if he will hook it up the same he did for me I’m honestly not gonna say how much but I can tell u now he went above and beyond what I expected.... side note I understand some people’s grief not every gets the same results but I’m definitely 100% positive that gas is easy to work with and easy to speak to. If u find yourself going back and fourth with him chances are ur coming off like a jack ass or ur story is unbelievable. This is my opinion from the first meeting....


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 10, 2020)

sourpower said:


> Can’t speak for anyone else but first exp with Swami is buy while u can lol.. not sure if he will hook it up the same he did for me I’m honestly not gonna say how much but I can tell u now he went above and beyond what I expected.... side note I understand some people’s grief not every gets the same results but I’m definitely 100% positive that gas is easy to work with and easy to speak to. If u find yourself going back and fourth with him chances are ur coming off like a jack ass or ur story is unbelievable. This is my opinion from the first meeting....


...after telling me how long you been looking for that church pheno, I had to make sure you find it brotherman.

Get er done!


----------



## sourpower (Apr 10, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> ...after telling me how long you been looking for that church pheno, I had to make sure you find it brotherman.
> 
> Get er done!


Already in the water


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 11, 2020)

I'm getting ready to start some 76 Guerrero inside in coco. Any advice on how to feed her would be appreciated. I've never grown any landrace sativas, but have read they can be light feeders.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 11, 2020)

Swami Mazar x PCK Leaflet - Getting There


----------



## RocketBoy (Apr 11, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> ...after telling me how long you been looking for that church pheno, I had to make sure you find it brotherman.
> 
> Get er done!


Hey Swami/Gas,
What's up with your YouTube channel? did you just give up on it? I'm subscribed to it. I would really like to see you upload new videos, I find them very entertaining and informative.

Keep up the good work brother.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 12, 2020)

sourpower said:


> Can’t speak for anyone else but first exp with Swami is buy while u can lol.. not sure if he will hook it up the same he did for me I’m honestly not gonna say how much but I can tell u now he went above and beyond what I expected.... side note I understand some people’s grief not every gets the same results but I’m definitely 100% positive that gas is easy to work with and easy to speak to. If u find yourself going back and fourth with him chances are ur coming off like a jack ass or ur story is unbelievable. This is my opinion from the first meeting....


same here. My bud’s sittin on a beautiful nl5hz clone rn just waitin for the flip...I don’t think I’ve seen better customer service. also got more than I expected when I ordered my beans. Can’t ask for much more than that.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 12, 2020)

Just started pullin my dep today! Will keep you updated on the BOH in the mix...got 3 out there that didn’t finish out the season last year. Very excited about this one! They’re chillin with some nature farm genetics and some dominion as well...all very beautiful plants for sure!! Also had to throw a chem D in the mix for some extra fun


----------



## kindnug (Apr 13, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> He was both...yet shady and not telling us a lot of stuff yo.
> 
> He got told on by the people he fucked over...like this guy.
> 
> ...


I was in agreement with you, What are you trying to say here? I was implying that if some1 is selling your seeds at their seedbank, that doesn't make them your employee...

You seem very confrontational, sorry if you didn't understand where I was coming from.


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 13, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> glad for you, but in my case it happened otherwise.
> what is unbelievable?
> here my mails, directly to gas . I did not receive any response from him...


Thank the heavens I can now ignore you!


----------



## sourpower (Apr 13, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> glad for you, but in my case it happened otherwise.
> what is unbelievable?
> here my mails, directly to gas . I did not receive any response from him...


I understand what your saying but that wasn’t my experience. I just bought seeds last Saturday and now have almost 100% germ rate. In fact never bought seeds that look this good ever.if I find what I’m looking for or better I will buy his whole catalogue...
@Gocha my suggestion to u is email gas apologize send him some money and ask for a hook up lol... u have a better chance at doing that then doing what ur doing... I hate to admit it but the truth is no one cares bro. Everyone is still buying beans and getting what they ordered plus more... figure out a better address email gas get it right and then post ur experience.
I get u sent money and nothing happened but that was 2 years ago... let it go bro... buy some new stuff and see what happens and what u get...If ur not willing to do that then just give up bro... we don’t care. We only care about the results of what guys are getting from the beans..I’m honestly trying not to be rude so I hope u don’t take it that way but someone has to tell u the truth.... every time I log on I want to see something relevant to swamis beans not see u crying bro... I have lost money in beans as well.. I had a neighbor stealing my mail and didn’t know for years. Shit happens. I swore the seed company was lying but years later I found out the truth.it suck’s but I didn’t get on forum and cry.. I was in private message talking mad shit lol... the truth is if swarmi feels he did right then u ain’t getting nothing by crying foul play.. sounds like he is saying he sent something out.. if it got to u or not means nothing. It’s what was done that does.. email him figure it out.. u say he blocked u I say use another account.. common sense bro


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 14, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> I'm getting ready to start some 76 Guerrero inside in coco. Any advice on how to feed her would be appreciated. I've never grown any landrace sativas, but have read they can be light feeders.


These get big. I would flower asap to control size. Feeding will be average. 


kindnug said:


> I was in agreement with you, What are you trying to say here? I was implying that if some1 is selling your seeds at their seedbank, that doesn't make them your employee...
> 
> You seem very confrontational, sorry if you didn't understand where I was coming from.


No offense taken,I get what you said. I just for the record used the post to tell everybody again. All good man.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 14, 2020)

RocketBoy said:


> Hey Swami/Gas,
> What's up with your YouTube channel? did you just give up on it? I'm subscribed to it. I would really like to see you upload new videos, I find them very entertaining and informative.
> Keep up the good work brother.


Brotherman,my hands are dirty,wet,and hashy 24/7... dirt farming and electronics ,camera/editing time...no flow there when I'm ragin the greenhouses..need a camera edit guy. I've got lots of content...just need the hours to do it that I dont have. 


gocha1900 said:


> glad for you, but in my case it happened otherwise.
> what is unbelievable?
> here my mails, directly to gas . I did not receive any response from him...


Face palm action...

Dude..look at the email address, it's not mine.

I'm not even wasting my time opening any more than the two I did...


Recalling the fact that I let him deal with you and after hearing all the drama I probably did block your ass after the first stupid fucking email.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 14, 2020)

The One x Blue Moon Rocks Bx2


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 14, 2020)

Now imagine all potential in all those The One x BMR Bx3 that went out as freebies people.....

This year we reach cube (Bx4)...97.3% The One in genetics makeup via seed.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 14, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> Now imagine all potential in all those The One x BMR Bx3 that went out as freebies people.....
> 
> This year we reach cube (Bx4)...97.3% The One in genetics makeup via seed.


That baby does look amazing. I’m gonna pop the rest of these yogis very soon...just gotta figure out how I’m gonna make that happen. That was some legit FIRE. I wished I’da kept cuts. Also the one rks...still got 13 of those left too...hehe


----------



## MissGreenDreams (Apr 14, 2020)

These emails that keep getting posting are not even us This really needs to stop. How many times does a seed order get sent before it gets abandoned and isn’t safe or worth it anymore to keep trying. Bro get over it. 2018 and still wants his $2 like the movie. Funny thing is some other guy from Russia not even a couple months ago got his beans “lost” guess what - gas sent them again and they landed for the guy. Prob cost gas more in shipping twice to Russia than he made on the seeds lol. You win some you loose some - especially when international...and you need to realize in 10 years of getting people’s stuff out safely you’re the biggest asshat complainer I think ! We constantly give stuff away, help people, answer questions, resend entire orders, all you’re doing is making us tired now. You would be lucky to get even ONE seed order replacement, yet you got two and STILL expect refund or resend, the risk you put everyone through is not worth the cost of the order I can tell you that much if you kapish what I’m laying down brother. 

Please stop posting shit up - you’re told this isn’t our email now it is redundant - redundant means we already went over that - no point in continuing making these points again. It’s spring time here we have gardening to do and not be doing internets!! As the admin I can say you won’t be getting any refund so move on! Or go back to the original guy you got this from bro! If you would kaput on this conversation of posting up how seeds are moved around especially internationally, that would be great and better for everyone. By the way I think you’re the reason international Swami seed orders ended, so congratulations on contributing to reducing access globally because of this type of dumb shipping problems. Bye please, thank you!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 14, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> These get big. I would flower asap to control size. Feeding will be average.
> 
> No offense taken,I get what you said. I just for the record used the post to tell everybody again. All good man.


 Love your gear btw


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 14, 2020)

Dudes,don't piss her off...lol

This woman ran the first indoor no-till/ w cover crop and posted it on icmag back in like 2011. I think it's still there too.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 14, 2020)

'Talk of Kabul' the 700 year old warlord Afghan farmed landrace hash plant...pretty refined hash cultivar at this point in history.


----------



## MissGreenDreams (Apr 15, 2020)

That email looks like it is from the Instagram guy in 2018. Why can no one tell you this fact. That is not Gas’ email - you were not talking with gas.

Using a US address for forwarding outside the country is against our policy. Again thanks to this order we know about this trick now- how foreigners get seeds to their country that we only packed for US domestic shipping. Now when foreign people order with a US address we have to check and make sure they are not trying to get domestic packed orders through customs. That is playing a trick on the people you order seeds from kapish?? Not ok just because you say throw a t shirt in with it. We never saw that message. Both you and the Instagram guy were taking advantage of us it sounds like. I know you think this is all acceptable but to us this is an unacceptable trick. It’s safer to have seed company send directly international rather than use a mail forwarding service. They have to open the mail and declare the contents. They know they are not allowed to send cannabis seeds and will not forward if they are discovered. Then the package gets returned likely to a fake return address and it messes things up for us. If you know anyone playing this trick on breeders and seed companies you should tell them to stop. It’s dishonest and puts a lot of people at risk. You should order from breeders and seed companies only if they offer international shipping and can prepare your package correctly so you don’t waste your money and cause trouble for the seed company.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 15, 2020)

76 Peace Corps Guerrero Mexican 

Gathered by a female recruit who was super heady and smart enough to gather and lable the seed.

Same source as the 76 Panama Red...she collected over 30 types from various regions in South America and Mexico. Only these two and the Acuna came up of all the types...many were older as well. They were not stored correctly. 

Acuna lost to a home theft,more of those solid canna-peeps.. lost as in dead.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 16, 2020)

This is killin me seeing some of these pics. Some of these I have and there is no room to grow it.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 16, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> This is killin me seeing some of these pics. Some of these I have and there is no room to grow it.


Just do it,there's no room for cannabis enforcement this year. Many people I know are going for it.

Tractors are running!


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 16, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> ugly scammer
> 
> how much new have i learned about you here
> 
> ...


The only thing you have achieved is making yourself look like an ass. Nobody here cares about ICmag, it’s a bullshit forum that nobody worth a shit goes to anymore. A couple of people out of thousands complained on there and they happen to be crooked assholes, really opens your eyes, RIGHT! The only one crying here is you. We’ve all lost money on overseas orders, I did this year, am I crying about it, no I moved on, it’s a risk you take, sometimes you win sometimes you lose, suck it up and move on. I was actually feeling sorry for your situation until you showed your ass. Your problem is with Atlantic Seed Co. not SOS, why aren’t you crying to him??? He even posted a message on IG, stating that he would take care of everybody that had any problems with orders made through him. I also saw your conversations with him on IG regarding. Gas probably lost a lot more money than you over this dude and the deal in general. You can run cackling your mouth off where ever you want to, but people with a brain can see right through BS.

PS
Gas puts 15 plus seeds in a pack that you keep stating as 10 seeds and gives another free pack of 15 SEEDS, get your story straight.


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 16, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> don't worry, in my case you don’t have to spend 90 days in prison , come in Georgia, will cost you 5-10 pack seeds, I will meet you with pleasure pussy


Gotta love key board warriors, they’re bad ass!


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 16, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> see my posts on past pages and read... also check screenshots carefully
> 
> I remember you, then I believed you, but as it turned out, this man is a real asshole


Yes, I was feeling sorry for you until I found out the whole story. Again why haven’t you contacted and followed up with the person who sold you the seeds???? He’s responsible not Gas.
Say I order a pack of Bodhi seeds from Attitude seed bank and get fucked do you think I should contact Bodhi or Attitude to resolve the situation????
I’ve read all your post and screen shots and your out of line. Again go after the company who sold you the seeds in the first place. You can bet your sweet ass that’s what I would do.


----------



## Baqualin (Apr 16, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> he was also an employee.
> 
> I tell you look carefully https://www.rollitup.org/t/swami-seeds.843428/post-15450051 all mails were sent to this email address [email protected] , or together with the [email protected] in the copy


He was not an employee. He’s Atlantic Seed Co. and WAS vending SOS beans.


----------



## Bringdemfya (Apr 16, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> He was not an employee. He’s Atlantic Seed Co. and WAS vending SOS beans.


Its falling on deaf ears mang...thanks for your time trying though brotherman.

One thing I've learned is that some people will never fucking get it. There is always that one chicken in the flock that eats the bee,gets stung,can't eat for two days,then eats the bee again....bad genetics.

There will always be stupid people no matter what...look at these trumpanzees....genetically degredated ignorant narrative slinging robots...activated genetically by the crap they eat. Flag waving traitors is what they are,un-American in every action...roundup drinking morons. These people wipe their ass on the constitution and throw it up in your face. Rant not,speak up more like it.

They'll never wake up if they aren't awake already.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 16, 2020)

would yogi be a good choice for outdoor northeast US ? This will be full sun, no coverage. I forgot the genetics on it, had some great indoor plants out of the pack but never kept cuts and still ha e half a pack I want to put outside.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 16, 2020)

gocha1900 said:


> he was also an employee.
> 
> I tell you look carefully https://www.rollitup.org/t/swami-seeds.843428/post-15450051 all mails were sent to this email address [email protected] , or together with the [email protected] in the copy


PLEASE STOP FLOODING THIS FORUM. Go to customer service, damn! You sound like a little kid. I wanna hear about these strains and hear about what people are finding in the packs. You’re a broken record on repeat at this point. I‘m not one to call people out but PLEASE stop bitching and buy your seeds from Holland. You’re really starting to piss people off. That was 2 yrs ago...move on. Atlantic Seed Company...IG. check em out and hit him up. This isn’t the place. Much love bro. Take a deep breath...the problem I see here as well as the rest of this crazy world we’ve been living in recently is people like to talk about problems and never try to just get a solution that WORKS...this isn’t working...find another route.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 16, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> would yogi be a good choice for outdoor northeast US ? This will be full sun, no coverage. I forgot the genetics on it, had some great indoor plants out of the pack but never kept cuts and still ha e half a pack I want to put outside.


I depped the yogi a cpl years ago and she did wonderful in the PNW...Idunno how similar the climate is compared to where you live but she was one of my favorite strains that year. From what I remember, we didn’t have a lot of problems with mold, PM, OR pests...and stone to the bone. A little hoop w some plastic and we were set out here when the weather came in.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 16, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> I depped the yogi a cpl years ago and she did wonderful in the PNW...Idunno how similar the climate is compared to where you live but she was one of my favorite strains that year. From what I remember, we didn’t have a lot of problems with mold, PM, OR pests...and stone to the bone. A little hoop w some plastic and we were set out here when the weather came in.


Awesome thanks man, do you happen to remember roughly when you pulled them?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 16, 2020)

Growitpondifarm said:


> Awesome thanks man, do you happen to remember roughly when you pulled them?


I’ll look back, it’s in an old phone. I feel like she was a shorter flowering cultivar but don’t quote me...not yet anyway ha. It also may be back in the forum a bit.


----------



## Growitpondifarm (Apr 16, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> I’ll look back, it’s in an old phone. I feel like she was a shorter flowering cultivar but don’t quote me...not yet anyway ha. It also may be back in the forum a bit.


sweet, without a hoop house, we have till about 2nd or 3rd week in October. Plants usually start flowering around the first week or second week in august, strain dependent. Thanks for the info


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 16, 2020)

Was dealing with some issues when I got these back to the house but here’s 3 different BOH phenos I found out of that pack. Didn’t get the chance to let these girls finish last year because of the weather but they’re rockin now and hopefully gonna get thru this dep without anymore problems! The 3 that make a triangle in the pic of multiples are the boh, the other is a nature farm howard’s red...another one I’m very stoked to see finish


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 17, 2020)

Just want to say thanks to Gas for the really nice package they sent. I appreciate the survival seeds and the note about the three sisters method was a fun thing that I can share with my kids. Thanks again Gas and family!


----------



## CloudHidden (Apr 20, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> PLEASE STOP FLOODING THIS FORUM. Go to customer service, damn! You sound like a little kid. I wanna hear about these strains and hear about what people are finding in the packs. You’re a broken record on repeat at this point. I‘m not one to call people out but PLEASE stop bitching and buy your seeds from Holland. You’re really starting to piss people off. That was 2 yrs ago...move on. Atlantic Seed Company...IG. check em out and hit him up. This isn’t the place. Much love bro. Take a deep breath...the problem I see here as well as the rest of this crazy world we’ve been living in recently is people like to talk about problems and never try to just get a solution that WORKS...this isn’t working...find another route.


+10000000000000000


----------



## avk210 (Apr 22, 2020)

Blue orca x black afghani
Had a couple issues along the way but she pulled out of it. Starting to get milky, maybe week / week and a half left


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 27, 2020)

avk210 said:


> Blue orca x black afghani
> Had a couple issues along the way but she pulled out of it. Starting to get milky, maybe week / week and a half left


she still rockin?


----------



## blu_dream_haze (Apr 27, 2020)

I recently had a 77' Jamaican X Velvet Rush that turned out to be male unfortunately, but the stink on that plant was unreal!!! and the stem rub... wow! Really something special! Already got another one going strong, I can only imagine how stong the smell is gonna be when she flowers.


----------



## 420drummer (Apr 27, 2020)

blu_dream_haze said:


> I recently had a 77' Jamaican X Velvet Rush that turned out to be male unfortunately, but the stink on that plant was unreal!!! and the stem rub... wow! Really something special! Already got another one going strong, I can only imagine how stong the smell is gonna be when she flowers.


Let us know how she turns out. I got those same ones along with a few others that should be here anytime now.


----------



## HamNEggs (Apr 27, 2020)

Just waiting her turn. 

NL/Haze


----------



## avk210 (Apr 29, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> she still rockin?


Yup, another day or two and its chop chop


----------



## avk210 (Apr 29, 2020)

Getting close


----------



## HamNEggs (May 6, 2020)

Any of you guys know the stretch on these? This girl needs to be flowered like yesterday.


----------



## CloudHidden (May 6, 2020)

Took down my Mazar x PCK on day 59 and day 65. Very pretty plant. I'm thinking it leans toward the PCK because of the coloration and structure. Very interesting smell - sour fruit gum and Kiwi paste shoe polish in the background. Glad I cloned her!


This is bottom third of the plant, in the tent, a few days after taking the top colas.



Outside natural light.



Trimmed buds outside with natural light.


----------



## 420drummer (May 6, 2020)

On my recent order my freebie was labeled PCT. I’m assuming this is Pakistani chocolate Thai. Does anyone know if I’m correct in my assumption. Thanks.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 6, 2020)

420drummer said:


> On my recent order my freebie was labeled PCT. I’m assuming this is Pakistani chocolate Thai. Does anyone know if I’m correct in my assumption. Thanks.


Yep, and that should be the brown dirt warrior one that swami has.


----------



## 420drummer (May 6, 2020)

HamNEggs said:


> Yep, and that should be the brown dirt warrior one that swami has.


Appreciate it. I figured that’s what it was I’ve been eyeing the choc Thai crosses for awhile so this is good news. Already got 6-7 of his strains and the Thai was next on my list


----------



## HamNEggs (May 6, 2020)

420drummer said:


> Appreciate it. I figured that’s what it was I’ve been eyeing the choc Thai crosses for awhile so this is good news. Already got 6-7 of his strains and the Thai was next on my list


Getting that PCT not crossed to anything else is pretty cool. Hopefully someone puts a few of those to dirt so we can all check it out.. I got a pack of it but I don't have the room just yet.


----------



## 420drummer (May 6, 2020)

I’m into week four flower right now. When these come down I’m planning throw few in I’ll keep everyone posted when I do.


----------



## Robar (May 7, 2020)

Okay guys 

I'm getting close to making a swami purchase. I usually research the hell out of every strain I buy before hand and while I have done quite a bit I'd like little advise from anyone with experience with these. Doesn't have to be Gas anyone with experience please weigh in. I'm looking at

Blue Orca Haze

Vietnam bomb

I'm also considering the BO x Red Thai. would this be redundant to the BO Haze? Should I go this way instead of the BO Haze? I like Sativas, I can do without the blast off that feels like I'm pulling 4 G's in a rocket ship but I like to be up and functional (Hands and feet, but brain optional). With that said I'll take the rocket ship to that dreamy feeling place where I can relax and stare off into space with a smile on my face. 

I'm also interested in the chocolate thai. What is the source of Swami's chocolate? I've got some chocolate beans so just wondering if these come from a different line/source? I'm looking at this one - Purple Pakistani Hash Plant /Chocolate Thai x Chocolate Thai.

Also open to suggestions. Last but not least I've heard there are freebies. I gotta admit that for me the freebies are like the Cracker Jack prize when I was a kid. The Cracker Jacks sat uneaten while I dicked with the prize. I've popped more freebies than I have the beans I've actually purchased! I know it's a sickness...

So any info would be a great help. Thanks!


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 7, 2020)

Robar said:


> Okay guys
> 
> I'm getting close to making a swami purchase. I usually research the hell out of every strain I buy before hand and while I have done quite a bit I'd like little advise from anyone with experience with these. Doesn't have to be Gas anyone with experience please weigh in. I'm looking at
> 
> ...


man, that blue orca haze is no joke. I found some really awesome phenos in those seeds and yes, they will rock your socks off. If your eyes don’t get red when you smoke anymore, that’s that weed that makes your eyes as red as the side of a barn. I’m a broken record player at this point but that shit is POTENT. Probably some of the stongest weed ever like he claimed, no joke. You’ll for sure find some keepers.


----------



## Robar (May 7, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> man, that blue orca haze is no joke. I found some really awesome phenos in those seeds and yes, they will rock your socks off. If your eyes don’t get red when you smoke anymore, that’s that weed that makes your eyes as red as the side of a barn. I’m a broken record player at this point but that shit is POTENT. Probably some of the stongest weed ever like he claimed, no joke. You’ll for sure find some keepers.


Thanks for the reply brotha

How she grow? tall lotsa training and bondage or not so much? finicky or pour it too her? 

I run all organic mostly indoor with R/O water - CalMag added back in. I basically use the same starter mix as I have seen Gas mention. I re-use / re-amend my soil and grow in 3 gallon pots for runs where I'm popping seeds and run my clones in the same or 7gal pots, or my no-till beds. I have pots up to 25 gallon but rarely use pots bigger than 7 indoors though definitely would if the plant and situation required it. I use cover crop and mulch in my beds and mulch only in my pots for "ground cover". I grow under 600 + 1000 watt HSP though am getting ready to switch to 315 CMH


----------



## Baqualin (May 7, 2020)

Robar said:


> Okay guys
> 
> I'm getting close to making a swami purchase. I usually research the hell out of every strain I buy before hand and while I have done quite a bit I'd like little advise from anyone with experience with these. Doesn't have to be Gas anyone with experience please weigh in. I'm looking at
> 
> ...


For first run you can’t go wrong with BOH, it’s one of his strongest, most homogeneous cultivars. I would go with the no till bed or 25 gal. All his gear is LOS grown, big plants with big roots, topped they can still go 8 foot. BOH responds well to topping, but does not like to be trained, it wants to go. Not the most flavorful strain terpwise, it’s like a light fruity creamy yogurt flavor, there’s others to be found, have a friend in Denver that found a Bubblegum expression, but that’s rare. Big yields of some of the strongest smoke out there, one my favorites.
I haven’t ran any of the Red Thai crosses, have them just haven’t got them in the mix.
The VB crosses are the bomb, awesome terps.
The Paki/Choco Thai x Thai is Brown Dirt Warriors Paki / Chocolate Thai hit with Drawoh Chocolate Thai male and it’s bad ass, can’t go wrong here, I scarfed a bunch of those, I’m running The One/ Panama x Paki Chocolate Thai as we speak. I have a BOH cut that I’ve been running for almost 3 years now, it’s my head stash weed and to pull out when I want to fuck with people. Good luck and hope you find something killer!


----------



## Robar (May 7, 2020)

Baqualin said:


> For first run you can’t go wrong with BOH, it’s one of his strongest, most homogeneous cultivars. I would go with the no till bed or 25 gal. All his gear is LOS grown, big plants with big roots, topped they can still go 8 foot. BOH responds well to topping, but does not like to be trained, it wants to go. Not the most flavorful strain terpwise, it’s like a light fruity creamy yogurt flavor, there’s others to be found, have a friend in Denver that found a Bubblegum expression, but that’s rare. Big yields of some of the strongest smoke out there, one my favorites.
> I haven’t ran any of the Red Thai crosses, have them just haven’t got them in the mix.
> The VB crosses are the bomb, awesome terps.
> The Paki/Choco Thai x Thai is Brown Dirt Warriors Paki / Chocolate Thai hit with Drawoh Chocolate Thai male and it’s bad ass, can’t go wrong here, I scarfed a bunch of those, I’m running The One/ Panama x Paki Chocolate Thai as we speak. I have a BOH cut that I’ve been running for almost 3 years now, it’s my head stash weed and to pull out when I want to fuck with people. Good luck and hope you find something killer!


Thanks for the info! I have little doubt I'll find something amazing in Swami's gear. 

I have a couple packs of snow highs chocolate thai f3 that I haven't popped any of yet. I like the sound of the of the paki thai crosses though. The VB really is a draw to me. I'd love to find a nice male in there and put it to my KOS Black Posion Skunk. The BPS has a ton of potential I just think the Vietnam black is getting to thin. She grows great buds but her effect is okay, but with no personality. Thinking more VB is needed. Came real close to picking up a pack of kings ransom from old school breeders (sour diesel x vietnam black) for the purpose but thinking Swami's vietnam bomb looks way more interesting.


----------



## Robar (May 7, 2020)

Went ahead and pulled the trigger on the strains I mentioned . Blue Orca Haze, Vietnam Bomb and the Purple Pakistani Hash Plant /Chocolate Thai x Chocolate Thai. They all sound absolutely amazing, Gas truly offers one of a kind beans!


----------



## 420drummer (May 10, 2020)

My nl5/haze girl has got Siamese twins.


----------



## HamNEggs (May 15, 2020)

After many topping sessions I finally have the NL5/haze in flower. Almost a week or so. I had to set up another area since the flower space is full but it has allowed me to fully appreciate her smells. Light sweet smell almost like spearmint but very much covered by skunk smell. not saying rk or anything but its a nice medium skunk smell which I am sure will mature and morph as time goes on.


----------



## Robar (May 18, 2020)

Got something nice in the mail today! Notice the NL5 Haze BX and the Chocolate Thia? Those be a very nice way to show customer appreciation. Nice freebies and 15 seed packs - thanks Gas I appreciate your generosity brother.


----------



## 420drummer (May 18, 2020)

Robar said:


> View attachment 4569707
> Got something nice in the mail today! Notice the NL5 Haze BX and the Chocolate Thia? Those be a very nice way to show customer appreciation. Nice freebies and 15 seed packs - thanks Gas I appreciate your generosity brother.


I got the pct as my freebie last order. Got so many strains no with such lil space it’s hard choose what run next but that pct definitely gonna b in the lineup


----------



## Robar (May 18, 2020)

420drummer said:


> I got the pct as my freebie last order. Got so many strains no with such lil space it’s hard choose what run next but that pct definitely gonna b in the lineup


Yep, same here space is the limiting factor. I'm pretty happy to get all of them but it'll be either the boh or the Vietnam bomb. Hopefully I can get to them this year. I believe one of the Durbans i have will be next though.


----------



## 420drummer (May 18, 2020)

I’m thinking akbb dooe beard Durban swamis boh pct cherry bomb/talk of Kabul and some choc d from useful Gon b my next run. And maybe also some
Hazeman strawberry cough lol. Man I need so much more space.


----------



## Robar (May 18, 2020)

Lol akbbs dopebeard durban is that of which I speak. Currently my style is pop a pack clone it grow 2 rounds of it a and select a keeper if one is to be had. I try to breed every thing I pop. I grow out males and select a breeder or two and collect pollen and hit one good branch on each girl. I get a couple hundred seeds and then move on. Once I have 6 moms with good variety I'll probably freeze most of my seeds and work what I have found for a while.


----------



## 420drummer (May 18, 2020)

Robar said:


> Lol akbbs dopebeard durban is that of which I speak. Currently my style is pop a pack clone it grow 2 rounds of it a and select a keeper if one is to be had. I try to breed every thing I pop. I grow out males and select a breeder or two and collect pollen and hit one good branch on each girl. I get a couple hundred seeds and then move on. Once I have 6 moms with good variety I'll probably freeze most of my seeds and work what I have found for a while.


Sounds like nice system u got going. I just wish I had more space but in my neck woods we ain’t gone legal so makes it challenging


----------



## Robar (May 18, 2020)

420drummer said:


> Sounds like nice system u got going. I just wish I had more space but in my neck woods we ain’t gone legal so makes it challenging


I here you. Be nice to be left alone to grow your garden as you please. Honestly it should be no one else's business what you grow in your garden. Hopefully soon brother.


----------



## bongrip101 (May 21, 2020)

Popped 2 BOH for the outdoor season


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 21, 2020)

Robar said:


> View attachment 4569707
> Got something nice in the mail today! Notice the NL5 Haze BX and the Chocolate Thia? Those be a very nice way to show customer appreciation. Nice freebies and 15 seed packs - thanks Gas I appreciate your generosity brother.


nice snag man! Those hazes...and the blue orca haze...watch out!! Startin to smell some incense and bubblegum in one of these gals. the smell is a lingerer.Here’s a few of the phenos! Definitely good variety. the first 2 pics are the incense. the more yellow one’s got that cheesier funk to it, pretty funky. The last one I can’tput my finger on it...smells kinda sweet,we’ll see where it goes.


----------



## Devils34 (May 21, 2020)

Ok, so I'm very late to this party...

Where can I purchase swami's gear??

The blue orca haze, nl5/haze and Pakistani chocolate Thai all are right up my alley...amongst others...


----------



## 420drummer (May 21, 2020)

Devils34 said:


> Ok, so I'm very late to this party...
> 
> Where can I purchase swami's gear??
> 
> The blue orca haze, nl5/haze and Pakistani chocolate Thai all are right up my alley...amongst others...


Swami Organics seeds. He has a website you can check out. Can email him for latest deed list.


----------



## BurtMaklin (May 22, 2020)

Does Swami ship to Canada?

Maybe one of you guys can answer this... I have Mountain Organics "Blue Gonzo" and I suspect because both of them know Coot the genetics of Swami's BOH have similar parents. I'd like to get some of Swami's gear for the genetic library so I don't want to double up on the same.


----------



## 420drummer (May 22, 2020)

BurtMaklin said:


> Does Swami ship to Canada?
> 
> Maybe one of you guys can answer this... I have Mountain Organics "Blue Gonzo" and I suspect because both of them know Coot the genetics of Swami's BOH have similar parents. I'd like to get some of Swami's gear for the genetic library so I don't want to double up on the same.


Blue orca haze is blue orca which is coots 71 afghani x 76 Thai stick crossed with nl5xnevilles haze


----------



## rap58 (May 23, 2020)

Here are 2 of the NL#5 XHaze F6 plants. There is a side by side and then one each of each one separate. They look to be different in size and structure and color. Even bud size. Can someone help me in identifying which way they each are representing? Either the NL side pheno or the Haze side pheno or maybe a combo of both? Plants are 3 weeks flower @ 11/13 today.

Thanks.


----------



## CloudHidden (May 24, 2020)

Chocolate Thai - Really want to take advantage of the current SOS promotion, and was looking at the CT. Has anyone grown it out? How long did she take? Any other info about her is welcomed too. Thanks!


----------



## rap58 (May 24, 2020)

I just finished the Chocolate Thai. I grew it for seed I had 5 males and collected pollen and mixed them all together for an open pollen pollen. Had 2 females and pollinated a couple branches with Cherry Bomb and Choc Thai. It went 8 weeks and is hanging at the moment. Maybe could of gone longer. I have clones ready to clone again and then go to flower. So I cant really comment much on it yet except it is a beautiful plant. It was grown in a Coots mix home soil built from ammendment from BAS.


----------



## unfiltered (May 24, 2020)

rap58 said:


> I just finished the Chocolate Thai. I grew it for seed I had 5 males and collected pollen and mixed them all together for an open pollen pollen. Had 2 females and pollinated a couple branches with Cherry Bomb and Choc Thai. It went 8 weeks and is hanging at the moment. Maybe could of gone longer. I have clones ready to clone again and then go to flower. So I cant really comment much on it yet except it is a beautiful plant. It was grown in a Coots mix home soil built from ammendment from BAS.


How about smoke reports?


----------



## CloudHidden (May 24, 2020)

rap58 said:


> I just finished the Chocolate Thai. I grew it for seed I had 5 males and collected pollen and mixed them all together for an open pollen pollen. Had 2 females and pollinated a couple branches with Cherry Bomb and Choc Thai. It went 8 weeks and is hanging at the moment. Maybe could of gone longer. I have clones ready to clone again and then go to flower. So I cant really comment much on it yet except it is a beautiful plant. It was grown in a Coots mix home soil built from ammendment from BAS.


Thanks so much for the info! That's a really good finishing time. I was concerned that it would run 14+ weeks. I've only grown his CB and Mazar x PCK. The Mazar went 63 days and the CB went 77.


----------



## TEHILLAH (May 25, 2020)

anyone interested in some packs? I got mazar pck x red thai, bliss x red thai, half pack of guerrero x pink sugar cookies, half pack velvet rush x blue orca and a few other things from SOS. im letting the full packs go for 60 I lpaid a 100 for them. im moving out the country and need the money. email me [email protected] I also have a ton of bodhi stuff and full pack of macriddle from capulator if anyone is interested I paid 350 for ill let them go for 275. got some doc d gsc x a5 haze sthai bx and rocky mountain high grannyoranges. hit me up ill hook it up no doubt.


----------



## rap58 (May 25, 2020)

unfiltered said:


> smoke reports?


They are in jars curing.


----------



## Baqualin (May 27, 2020)

Best looking female out of 4, all on deck for next indoor and outdoor run. I will update as the season rolls on. The One / Panama x Paki / Chocolate Thai.


----------



## rap58 (May 27, 2020)

So any help on identifying the two NL5/Haze phenos posted earlier?


----------



## HamNEggs (May 27, 2020)

rap58 said:


> So any help on identifying the two NL5/Haze phenos posted earlier?


I didn't have any prior experience with Gas's NL5/Haze but I can say I had two males that had similar structure to your two different plants. The female I have looks has thinner leaves and is has a pretty thick skunk sweet smell. Still too early in flower to say much more. I should be taking some pics this weekend as her flowers have set.


----------



## 420drummer (May 27, 2020)

rap58 said:


> So any help on identifying the two NL5/Haze phenos posted earlier?


Yours actually looks like a good balance between the two. I popped two this run had one nice looking haze leaner that was greasy as hell in veg and turned out to be male. The one I have left is female and leans to nl a lot. Neither of mine looked a lot like yours so I’m guessing yours is a good balance between the two


----------



## rap58 (May 29, 2020)

420drummer said:


> Yours actually looks like a good balance between the two. I popped two this run had one nice looking haze leaner that was greasy as hell in veg and turned out to be male. The one I have left is female and leans to nl a lot. Neither of mine looked a lot like yours so I’m guessing yours is a good balance between the two


I have grown NL before and the plant on the left seems like it is similar in leaf structure. I have never grown Haze so not sure what it looks like but the one on the right is a bit fatter leaf. I have them both in jar now so going to test in a few weeks to see how they are and I have multiple clones of each ready to flower.


----------



## Devils34 (May 29, 2020)

rap58 said:


> I have grown NL before and the plant on the left seems like it is similar in leaf structure. I have never grown Haze so not sure what it looks like but the one on the right is a bit fatter leaf. I have them both in jar now so going to test in a few weeks to see how they are and I have multiple clones of each ready to flower.


Haze is sativa, usually thin-leaved...northern lights is indica, so I'd assume fatter leaves


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 3, 2020)

sorry for the poor quality on these, gonna get some better ones up soon. These blue orca hazes just stankin! They’re all so greasy...the first pic is the one I labeled piff. Not piff at all...just what I’ve been calling it. Stinks like greasy gas and funk. The second one is another BOH pheno. Dank lime green nugs, kinda cheesy and looks like will be some beautiful herb when she’s dried. day 50. Malted barley once a week!! they are lovin life


----------



## rap58 (Jun 3, 2020)

I just got 12 lbs of 2 row. How are you doing the barley? Making a tea? Top dressing with the grain?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 3, 2020)

rap58 said:


> I just got 12 lbs of 2 row. How are you doing the barley? Making a tea? Top dressing with the grain?


I grinded it up to not quite powder but, from what coot said, broken glass consistency and topdressed once a week. Watered w some ful power. Next time I’m gonna use it the whole way thru. I used this maybe 4 times, weeks 3-7. Coot said he had a buddy only topdress barley in a 250gal pot and pulled 10p off her.


----------



## rap58 (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice, thanks. I got some rye also as he said it was better suited for flower. Can't wait to see what they do.


----------



## rap58 (Jun 6, 2020)

Here is my #2 NL#5/Haze F6


----------



## rap58 (Jun 6, 2020)

And here is TO x BMR BX3


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 6, 2020)

Two Blue Orca/Kholm Afghan ladies getting close to harvest. These were Gas gifts for my free pack of 15 seeds. Going to grow more. Both in same batch soil, loaded with trichromes and intense terpene smell, pleasant and almost sweet:


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 7, 2020)

rap58 said:


> And here is TO x BMR BX3
> 
> View attachment 4587662


Looking good! I have some of those to run. Hope I find one as nice. How many days is she at?


----------



## rap58 (Jun 7, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Looking good! I have some of those to run. Hope I find one as nice. How many days is she at?


 36 days flower today. The NL5/Haze is 50 days today


----------



## newgrow16 (Jun 7, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> Two Blue Orca/Kholm Afghan ladies getting close to harvest. These were Gas gifts for my free pack of 15 seeds. Going to grow more. Both in same batch soil, loaded with trichromes and intense terpene smell, pleasant and almost sweet:
> 
> View attachment 4587699


Whoops, Front Lady is Nigerian Sunshine, saw a big N marker this morning .


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 7, 2020)

Blue orca haze. The loghter colored one up top is wild, beautiful flowers and smells like chocolate funky cheese. The other pheno in the 2 pics is just greasy and stinnnnks. Reeks of maybe oil, I can’t place the smell but it just turns your nose up. The smell is potent. I seeded her out with some dominion skunk pollen I didn’t keep a cut of her so she’s going back to reveg after this, hopefully can snag a few cuts still!


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 8, 2020)

rap58 said:


> 36 days flower today. The NL5/Haze is 50 days today


Awesome! Thanks buddy.


----------



## romanoweed3 (Jun 9, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> Expressions are variable due to the nature of the Vietnam Black,but The One and Blue Orca really hold it down.


Sounds like you have the normal well known Vietblack inthere. Like ACEs , Kionas, Reffermans. I ever wondered wich one it is


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hey guys, i have 5 boh and 5 79' maui wowie (cherrybomb) all seedlings. Ive noticed all cherry bomb seedlings have purple stems? Is this normal like an genetic thing? All seedlings are healthy thick strong stems. Thanks.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 12, 2020)

Has anyone grew the Blue orca x guerrero yet? I got those as a freebie but havent started any yet.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 13, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> Hey guys, i have 5 boh and 5 79' maui wowie (cherrybomb) all seedlings. Ive noticed all cherry bomb seedlings have purple stems? Is this normal like an genetic thing? All seedlings are healthy thick strong stems. Thanks.


the cb’s and cbskunks my buddy grew a cpl yrs ago were purple thru the stems and the hairs were a gorgeous pink purple on a few as well. definitely some good weed!!


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 13, 2020)

The boh pheno I labeled piff. really only because of the leaves. I’ve never smoked real piff that I can say was piff, never seen it grow but the leaves made me think piff so piff it was. Such a beautiful cultivar!! Long, fingery leaves and seems like shortest flowering time out of the 3. She’s still swelling and has a bunch of clear heads so I’m gonna keep lettin her roll on. edit:I did smoke a bandaid haze cross called uptown piff, that was some dank...


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 18, 2020)

Ok guys heres a few pics of the garden. First pic is an BOH looks like an afghan leaning pheno fat leafs time will tell. Second pic is an (cherrybomb) also im using high porosity soil, With a 600w mh/hps no signs of over watering. Started the AN trio ph perfect at 1/4 strength up to 1/2 wdu think?


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 19, 2020)

Update. 12/12


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 20, 2020)

Has anyone grew the Blue orca x Bx2 mazar/ guerrero? If so feel free to drop some pics thanks.


----------



## grayeyes (Jun 20, 2020)

The "purple" or red stems taste like cherry flavored Luden's cough drops. Look for the Green stems both male and female. I call it "7-Up". I use '78 Cherry Bomb.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jun 20, 2020)

grayeyes said:


> The "purple" or red stems taste like cherry flavored Luden's cough drops. Look for the Green stems both male and female. I call it "7-Up". I use '78 Cherry Bomb.


Man im super stoked thanks!


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 20, 2020)

grayeyes said:


> The "purple" or red stems taste like cherry flavored Luden's cough drops. Look for the Green stems both male and female. I call it "7-Up". I use '78 Cherry Bomb.


Interesting. I'll have to watch for that the next time I grow the CB.


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 24, 2020)

The One v. Blue Orca

From what I've seen they both have the same genetics - Afghani 71 Kandahar x Thai Stick 76.

Is that accurate? If so what's the difference?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 27, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> The One v. Blue Orca
> 
> From what I've seen they both have the same genetics - Afghani 71 Kandahar x Thai Stick 76.
> 
> Is that accurate? If so what's the difference?


They’re sisters. Coot says there’s nothing better than The One, no crosses match up to it. Gas says one of the strongest, most potent polyhybrids that exists is the Blue Orca Haze. I believe it, it is some of the funkiest herb I’ve ever smelled and some of the best I’ve ever smoked. I’ve never smoked The One but I’m sure it’s no joke. I’m really interested in that Vietnam Bomb, that looks like an awesome mashup that could have some cool F2s to dig thru. boh both smellin nasty.


----------



## CloudHidden (Jun 28, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> They’re sisters. Coot says there’s nothing better than The One, no crosses match up to it. Gas says one of the strongest, most potent polyhybrids that exists is the Blue Orca Haze. I believe it, it is some of the funkiest herb I’ve ever smelled and some of the best I’ve ever smoked. I’ve never smoked The One but I’m sure it’s no joke. I’m really interested in that Vietnam Bomb, that looks like an awesome mashup that could have some cool F2s to dig thru. View attachment 4607834View attachment 4607835boh both smellin nasty.


Awesome! Thanks so much for the info and pics. I agree with you about the Vietnam Bomb. He has so many interesting strains.


----------



## rap58 (Jun 28, 2020)

Cherry Bomb second week in flower


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 28, 2020)

rap58 said:


> Cherry Bomb second week in flower
> 
> View attachment 4608247


I love that pink hair trait the cb has. Beautiful wk2! Looks like they’re gonna have a nice road ahead!


----------



## rap58 (Jun 28, 2020)

Dawgfunk said:


> I love that pink hair trait the cb has. Beautiful wk2! Looks like they’re gonna have a nice road ahead!



I am curious to see what color there is at the finish. I have it in a room where I can drop the temps if needed. Right now it is holding at 74° during day.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jun 29, 2020)

Took some side branch shweebs to a buddy today and he pinpointed the blue orca haze smells. One was ammonia and cat pissy house. and skunk. the other thai pheno reminds me of super silver haze cheeto finger smellin herb. The high is a headchanger. The boh f is the ammonia one, she is like gettin shot out of a cannon. If the smell didn’t already knock you on your ass.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jul 4, 2020)

My 2 BOH also i have 5 CB 2 more Boh and some 77 jamaican x velvet rush outside. 3 blue orca x Bx2 mazar / guerrero in the small pots


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jul 4, 2020)

this is my BOH male that ill be collecting pollen from to keep my boh line going smells like straight skunk.


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 5, 2020)

TO x Vietnam Black, weeks to go, fading too soon which might be partly due to cob intensity and LOS, hope to finish this:


----------



## newgrow16 (Jul 5, 2020)

BO x Kholm Afghan is my go to smoke right now, small and I should be able to do better, but nice trichome's and terpene's:


----------



## FreeDaHerb (Jul 9, 2020)

Peace 2 Everyone... I'm new to the forum but long time herbalist...  I Love everyone's pics and all the knowledge shared! Big Thanks! Gonna be in Reno & Colorado next week & sure would Love 2 hook up w/someone for a smoke out!  [email protected]... Shalom... Num 6:24-26


----------



## watson1001 (Jul 10, 2020)

Gas you are the man brother... got turned on to your gear recently and it's been kind of a shock for us. Our old "keepers" can't keep up, they're getting replaced. Great work man 
Curious what you might have to say about the 77 Jamaican crosses. How do you like growing and smoking them?


----------



## rap58 (Jul 11, 2020)

Just dropped Velvet Rush, Blue Orca x Kholm, Vietnam Bomb and Nigerian Sunshine.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jul 15, 2020)

Update on my 2 Blue orca haze starting to flower.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jul 15, 2020)

3 Blue orca x Bx2 mazar / guerrero. 2 female 1 male. Just transplanted 1 female to a 3 gal removing the male for pollen.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 15, 2020)

newgrow16 said:


> TO x Vietnam Black, weeks to go, fading too soon which might be partly due to cob intensity and LOS, hope to finish this:
> 
> View attachment 4615033


Oh yeahh!!! She looks beautiful!! Gonna taste wonderful if she’s fading already! I think I’m gonna have to pop the VB next...Thanks, Gas and MGD!! You guys rock!!


----------



## rap58 (Jul 15, 2020)

All the seeds are sprouting. I dropped 6 of each. All 6 of the BO x Kholm are up, 6 Vietnam Bomb, 3 Nigerian Sunshine, 2 Velvet Rush. I soaked overnight then put in soil. Today is day 4 in soil.


----------



## rap58 (Jul 24, 2020)

24 of the 36 sprouted. All are now in cups.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jul 24, 2020)

Update on the 2 Blue orca haze starting to get buds 2 Blue orca x bx2 mazar / guerrero also ill post some pics asap.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Jul 24, 2020)

Also if your not an member of the los forum check it out as well.


----------



## rap58 (Aug 1, 2020)

Cherry Bomb day 29


----------



## cannacrab1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bringdemfya said:


> Yep.. I backcrossed it to reclaim it from a copy cat. Who was auctioning them off...
> Did you miss the part where I already did this breeding... But never released. Bite it.





SinBudd said:


> I haven’t posted the email where you admit to growing out the M/G X Tribal cross I gifted you, and bxd it; how the fuk is that copycat?? Did you cross those 2 lines? Was that your idea too?
> There’s that Swami Indica X Tribal African that madeit as a mom on your fall drop list as well... did you cross those 2 lines?
> Matter of fact; where is your Tribal African on the fall drop list, other than stock I gifted you?
> I’m not taking credit for your work; wtf
> ...



SinBudd, an F1 cross does not entitle you to it... the amount of work that went into the parentals is beyond anything you could possibly imagine from your pollen chucking. I am sorry, but Gas is right dude... you are taking credit for his work... it's an F1 and you didn't work the parents. He can BX whatever he wants.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Aug 2, 2020)

Blue orca haze indica pheno


----------



## rap58 (Aug 4, 2020)

rap58 said:


> Cherry Bomb day 29
> 
> View attachment 4641245


@swamiseed


----------



## MissGreenDreams (Aug 4, 2020)

Hey guys was told we had a troll on here but looks like it’s already buried and it was just sinnbud yet again, and it was explained to him (yet again) it’s ‘not his work’. Well fantastic thank you  that saves us a half days work or so that this guy will tie us up with sometimes. Those pirate guys seem to know when we’re at our busiest. Gadddam.... can say were basically done defending trolls at this point..... there’s a huge body of work that speaks for itself, new industry standards of quality and quantity being set all over the place and literally creating an economy and value of old genetics. so I think we will kindly let people here handle things, uh, organically. Much love from us at SOS, hope you guys are all hanging in there real good and stay tuned for epic 2020 drop this fall from us. Come say hi on IG or check out our site..... maybe will give it a redo soon, and yes grab the free membership on livingorganicsoil.net and take it over forum family!!! You basically have the place to yourselves lol... go talk some dirt already! We got sucked into IG but will be back on the forum more this fall and winter. Email me if you need your membership turned on ~mgd [email protected]


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Aug 9, 2020)

Blue orca haze up front CBs in the back fast growers CBs are pushing 6 foot.


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Aug 9, 2020)

CB's


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Aug 10, 2020)

Blue orca haze male up front i did keep one male separate i pulled this one cant risk my CBs being pollinated CB turning pink


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Aug 10, 2020)

Blue orca haze


----------



## avk210 (Aug 17, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> View attachment 4624936
> 3 Blue orca x Bx2 mazar / guerrero. 2 female 1 male. Just transplanted 1 female to a 3 gal removing the male for pollen.


how they looking now?


----------



## GrimRe4 (Aug 19, 2020)

Looking to get some of these beans. I see the website and the list, I dont see where I need to send the donation though. Can someone help a brother out?


----------



## mmad (Aug 19, 2020)

GrimRe4 said:


> Looking to get some of these beans. I see the website and the list, I dont see where I need to send the donation though. Can someone help a brother out?








Seed Request – Swami Organic Seed







swamiseed.org


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Shoot them an Email.


*Request Seeds*
Next and most importantly, use the form below or send an email to Swami Organic Seed at [email protected] with your chosen seed type/s , donation amount, and safe delivery address.

Seeds are shipped upon donation approval and your destination address response, typically within a common business week.

Thank you and blessings,

Gas


----------



## rap58 (Aug 19, 2020)

GrimRe4 said:


> Looking to get some of these beans. I see the website and the list, I dont see where I need to send the donation though.


Send an email he will get right back to you. The donations page has not been used for a few months now. He will send you a payapl address.


----------



## Smallmouth (Aug 30, 2020)

yesum said:


> Glad you could drop in GAS. Clears up a lot including the charge that hendrix was your shill. He did not know you were not the guy in the video rocking the robe.
> 
> Not real clear from this post where you stand with Mountain Organics, but I take it together with your email to me as not positive. I will stay clear of them but will run the one strain I have from them. They were claiming Coot gave them seeds and cuts which he denies.
> 
> I take it the unavailable strains are the cuts not seeds. I have one BOH just into flower and am quite interested in what the Velvet Rush holds. Supposed to be more sativa leaning according to MO.


----------



## rap58 (Aug 30, 2020)

The One x BMR BX3 53 days in pic and 56 days today


----------



## rap58 (Sep 5, 2020)

Harvested the TO x BR BX3 today Really nice frosty nugs and buds. Its hanging then in jars for a month. This is the 3rd flower from this plant, clones clones clones and the best looking yet. I just got 7 new packs in the mail and some nice new stuff coming. I got a hold of some of the M33 X M33 X nl2 seeds and cant wait to drop them. Here is my veg now getting ready to go into 15 gals and flower. About 1/4 are sexed females so far. 4 Swami, one of my own and a friends cross, Durban Poison( 5 more in the other room) and I got a hold of an ECSD clone. Leaf spotting is from Dr Zymes spraying

Back row left to right
2 - Afg x NL #8 2 - Nigerian Sunshine 2 - Velvet Rush
Next moving forward
5 - Grand Daddy Purple x DJ Blueberry
Next
6 - Vietnam Bomb
Next
6 Blue Orca x Kholm
In front
2 - Durban Poison 1 - ECSD


----------



## GrimRe4 (Sep 5, 2020)

Quick question, are they not doing freebies anymore? Just received my 3 pack order today, first time ordering from these guys, came w/out a "freebie" pack. Didnt know if it was recent policy change or maybe if they dont come with the first order, or perhaps it was simply overlooked. Delivery was exceptionally quick IMO tho so that was nice.


----------



## rap58 (Sep 6, 2020)

The any 3 pack orders you are already kind of getting 1.5 packs free. I do not get another when I get the any 3 bids. @ $100 a pack and getting 3 for $120-150 is a super deal If you buy a pack for $100 he always throws in another freebie. If you bought 3 packs for $300 he would also throw in a freebie from my experiences. I have 37 varieties and 48 total packs and got a freebie each time except for the any 3 bids I won.

If you did buy 3 packs at $100 each drop an email they will probably take care of you.


----------



## GrimRe4 (Sep 6, 2020)

Thanks for the heads up. Didnt know there was a 3pk deal, definitely sent out 3 Bill's for em. I'll holler at em and see what's up. 
Side note; which variety do you like the most?


rap58 said:


> The any 3 pack orders you are already kind of getting 1.5 packs free. I do not get another when I get the any 3 bids. @ $100 a pack and getting 3 for $120-150 is a super deal If you buy a pack for $100 he always throws in another freebie. If you bought 3 packs for $300 he would also throw in a freebie from my experiences. I have 37 varieties and 48 total packs and got a freebie each time except for the any 3 bids I won.
> 
> If you did buy 3 packs at $100 each drop an email they will probably take care of you.


----------



## rap58 (Sep 6, 2020)

On the Swamiseed SOS instagram page, Black Logo not the colored logo, They usually do an any 3 pack bid on the weekends. They go anywhere for $110-150 usually. I expect there should be another today. Probably got you mixed up with the 3 pack bids.


----------



## rap58 (Sep 6, 2020)

Hard to pick just one . I grew the CB,CT,TOxBMRBX3,PurpPaki/CTxCT and the NL5/Haze F6 so far. Maybe the TOxBMR BX3 if I had to choose just one so far. As you see above I have the NS,VB,BOxKholm and VR growing now so we will see.


----------



## rap58 (Sep 6, 2020)

I got an ECSD clone from a friend, supposed to be the real deal. I plan on hitting it with the Blue Orca x Kholm if a couple males show up.


----------



## danktechno (Sep 7, 2020)

How long does it take him to ship out the any 3 bid IG auction? I won like 3 weeks ago and still haven't seen anything in the mail


----------



## rap58 (Sep 7, 2020)

Some times its a few days some times a week. My last one was almost 4 weeks I got it last Friday it was 7 packs. I now am awaiting 5 more. I need to quit buying for a while  Shoot them an email they will give you an Idea


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Sep 10, 2020)

rap58 said:


> Hard to pick just one . I grew the CB,CT,TOxBMRBX3,PurpPaki/CTxCT and the NL5/Haze F6 so far. Maybe the TOxBMR BX3 if I had to choose just one so far. As you see above I have the NS,VB,BOxKholm and VR growing now so we will see.


What did you think about Cherry Bomb, Chocolate Thai and Vietnam Bomb. Like smells, high, etc. I have a bunch of his gear but havent ran any yet. So Im trying to decide what to go with.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 5, 2020)

A couple of pics of the top of the main cola of a Chocolate Thai x BX2 Mazar/Guerrero at day 56. Looks like she has 2-3 weeks to go. Grown in one gallon coco/perlite. She stretched way more than I expected, and is too close to the light, but I've got no more room - 16" at flip now 57".


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Oct 5, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> A couple of pics of the top of the main cola of a Chocolate Thai x BX2 Mazar/Guerrero at day 56. Looks like she has 2-3 weeks to go. Grown in one gallon coco/perlite. She stretched way more than I expected, and is too close to the light, but I've got no more room - 16" at flip now 57".
> 
> View attachment 4704768
> 
> ...


Looks great man. How does it smell? Did you pop one female?


----------



## SinBudd (Oct 6, 2020)

cannacrab1 said:


> SinBudd, an F1 cross does not entitle you to it... the amount of work that went into the parentals is beyond anything you could possibly imagine from your pollen chucking. I am sorry, but Gas is right dude... you are taking credit for his work... it's an F1 and you didn't work the parents. He can BX whatever he wants.


Did you bother to read my comment before replying? Gas can Bx anything he wants; including F1s that I put together I was just asking the guy if I could sell the F1s I made.
At no point did I take credit away from his work; the genetics used are clearly marked and the source notated. I think it’s absolutely hilarious this would even be brought up again after nearly a year; especially here on a swami thread. Gas is notorious for grabbing genetics and not giving credit to prior breeders and their work(convenient omissions)- then taking said genetics, and chuckin an F1, and then claiming it as his... I could talk about several lines that fail to give proper accolades to the people he sourced them from-TOK is just one of em; it came to Gas not via mark castle, but rather a small breeder from NM that worked it for about 6 gens before passing it to gas; he secured the line on the guise of wanting to preserve the line, permissions for crossing and retailing were never granted. 
That’s just one line; let’s leave it at that. I’m not here to rake muck; just don’t be accusing me falsely.


----------



## SinBudd (Oct 6, 2020)

MissGreenDreams said:


> Hey guys was told we had a troll on here but looks like it’s already buried and it was just sinnbud yet again, and it was explained to him (yet again) it’s ‘not his work’. Well fantastic thank you  that saves us a half days work or so that this guy will tie us up with sometimes. Those pirate guys seem to know when we’re at our busiest. Gadddam.... can say were basically done defending trolls at this point..... there’s a huge body of work that speaks for itself, new industry standards of quality and quantity being set all over the place and literally creating an economy and value of old genetics. so I think we will kindly let people here handle things, uh, organically. Much love from us at SOS, hope you guys are all hanging in there real good and stay tuned for epic 2020 drop this fall from us. Come say hi on IG or check out our site..... maybe will give it a redo soon, and yes grab the free membership on livingorganicsoil.net and take it over forum family!!! You basically have the place to yourselves lol... go talk some dirt already! We got sucked into IG but will be back on the forum more this fall and winter. Email me if you need your membership turned on ~mgd [email protected]


That’s been a year ago sweetie, we even chatted then mgd- if I wanted to “steal” your work, why the fuk would I tell everyone that the genetics came from y’all?? I’ve not claimed any of your stuff; I bought, grew, selected, and crossed your lines- giving sos credits for all “your” genetics... if buying and working your gear is stealing, I suppose I’m guilty. 
If you’d prefer to not have me pop up on this thread, just stop slinging shiit


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 6, 2020)

Paperplanes35 said:


> Looks great man. How does it smell? Did you pop one female?


Thanks. I have three phenos - 57", 53", and a "runt" at 32". They were all grown out exactly the same, and were not topped or trained. The structure is about identical. Sorry, but I find these very hard to describe. The runt brings a little pine. The other two are strange smelling - kinda mild chemical/herbal with a hint of sting bug. I really don't know how to describe them. The GF, who is pretty good with olfactory descriptions is at a loss too.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Oct 6, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Thanks. I have three phenos - 57", 53", and a "runt" at 32". They were all grown out exactly the same, and were not topped or trained. The structure is about identical. Sorry, but I find these very hard to describe. The runt brings a little pine. The other two are strange smelling - kinda mild chemical/herbal with a hint of sting bug. I really don't know how to describe them. The GF, who is pretty good with olfactory descriptions is at a loss too.


Very cool. Thanks for the indepth description. I'll follow along waiting for your results when its all said and done.


----------



## HamNEggs (Oct 6, 2020)

I am probably going to lay down a couple of the lambsbread crosses once i get them. Kinda weird having nothing growing right now!


----------



## Bogleg (Oct 22, 2020)

Anyone grown a Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb yet? I popped two - got a boy and a girl - looked almost identical and had to be put under 12/12 to show gender. Decided to SCROG the female. Curious what kind of flower time I might be looking at. It's currently in week 5. My expectation is somewhere around 70 days.


----------



## rap58 (Oct 22, 2020)

Bogleg said:


> Anyone grown a Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb yet? I popped two - got a boy and a girl - looked almost identical and had to be put under 12/12 to show gender. Decided to SCROG the female. Curious what kind of flower time I might be looking at. It's currently in week 5. My expectation is somewhere around 70 days.


Have not dropped mine yet but your about right in your thinking, Gas says around 70 days also.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 23, 2020)

Bogleg said:


> Anyone grown a Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb yet? I popped two - got a boy and a girl - looked almost identical and had to be put under 12/12 to show gender. Decided to SCROG the female. Curious what kind of flower time I might be looking at. It's currently in week 5. My expectation is somewhere around 70 days.


FWIW, My straight Cherry Bomb went 77 days.


----------



## Bogleg (Oct 23, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> FWIW, My straight Cherry Bomb went 77 days.


Thanks - I have also grown a CB and took it down at 77 days.  This particular plant looks a lot like the one CB I have grown.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Oct 23, 2020)

Anybody grown out CB, Vietnam Bomb, The Onexbmr(bx3), chocolate thai, paki hash/chocolate thai × chocolate thai? Im curious about any growers notes. Smells, yield, potency, etc. I have a ton of his gear but havent run any yet. I probably wont be able to start until new year and my space is limited.


----------



## Bogleg (Oct 23, 2020)

I grew out one CB and it had a sweet skunk smell with a cherry undertone. Occasionally a hit of waft of smoke would absolutely remind me of my grandpa's old cherry pipe tobacco. I grew out three TOxBMRbx3s but all were male. Vietnam Bomb is next on my SOS to-do list but I am going to run some GG4xMango first. I would characterize the CB high as a pretty typical Maui high.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Oct 23, 2020)

Bogleg said:


> I grew out one CB and it had a sweet skunk smell with a cherry undertone. Occasionally a hit of waft of smoke would absolutely remind me of my grandpa's old cherry pipe tobacco. I grew out three TOxBMRbx3s but all were male. Vietnam Bomb is next on my SOS to-do list but I am going to run some GG4xMango first. I would characterize the CB high as a pretty typical Maui high.


Thanks man. I appreciate the info! Very helpful!


----------



## rap58 (Oct 24, 2020)

I have the same results with the Cherry Bomb as Bogleg. I have the Vietnam Bomb Growing at the moment. Two weeks or so into flower. The TO x BMR bx3 I have flowered a couple times. Probably a fan favorite. Here is a description of the TO x BMR BX3 from a friend.......Sweet Skunky dankness. Smooth on the inhale with a fruity note. Immediate onset in the chest, with a cerebral high taking over. A well balanced high that doesn’t leave you in the couch, but is also relaxing.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Oct 24, 2020)

rap58 said:


> I have the same results with the Cherry Bomb as Bogleg. I have the Vietnam Bomb Growing at the moment. Two weeks or so into flower. The TO x BMR bx3 I have flowered a couple times. Probably a fan favorite. Here is a description of the TO x BMR BX3 from a friend.......Sweet Skunky dankness. Smooth on the inhale with a fruity note. Immediate onset in the chest, with a cerebral high taking over. A well balanced high that doesn’t leave you in the couch, but is also relaxing.


Thanks for the description. Keep up posted on the Vietnam Black!


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 25, 2020)

Anybody end up with a fairly short (like half the height of the other two) pheno of Chocolate Thai x Mazar/Guerrero BX? I'm thinking I might have mislabeled one. FWIW, the fan leaves and bud structure is very similar to the others.


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 30, 2020)

This is the runt Chocolate Thai x BX2 Mazar/Guerrero I was asking about. First one to finish. Day 83 @ 31". One gallon coco DTW.




Bottom branch bud.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Oct 30, 2020)

Looks gtea


CloudHidden said:


> This is the runt Chocolate Thai x BX2 Mazar/Guerrero I was asking about. First one to finish. Day 83 @ 31". One gallon coco DTW.
> 
> View attachment 4729392
> 
> ...


Nice. Did the smell change any or is it still pine?


----------



## CloudHidden (Oct 31, 2020)

Paperplanes35 said:


> Looks gtea
> 
> Nice. Did the smell change any or is it still pine?


It's about the same. It has gotten a little sweeter smelling with a hint of rubber. I'm thinking because of the purpling and stature it's leaning a bit toward the Mazar.


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 6, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> This is the runt Chocolate Thai x BX2 Mazar/Guerrero I was asking about. First one to finish. Day 83 @ 31". One gallon coco DTW.
> 
> View attachment 4729392
> 
> ...


And just for comparison here is a taller pheno finishing at 90 days and 59". Finally! LOL
FWIW, I don't think it normally would have foxtailed like that. She ran out of vertical space, and was only a couple of inches from the light.





Bud detail about halfway down the plant.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Nov 6, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> And just for comparison here is a taller pheno finishing at 90 days and 59". Finally! LOL
> FWIW, I don't think it normally would have foxtailed like that. She ran out of vertical space, and was only a couple of inches from the light.
> 
> View attachment 4735316
> ...


Damn! Beautiful plant! Any chocolate smells?


----------



## CloudHidden (Nov 6, 2020)

Paperplanes35 said:


> Damn! Beautiful plant! Any chocolate smells?


Thanks! No, nothing like that or coffee. Just in the last few days she started to lean a bit toward tire rubber. The smells from both have been very hard to pin down / describe the whole way through.


----------



## Cloudman (Nov 11, 2020)

ThaiKwonDro said:


> Blue ocra X with red thai very early in flower, suuper tight nodes, stacked! And alredy frosting up.
> View attachment 4415266


What was the smell/taste/effect with this cultivar? I just ordered myself a pack


----------



## rap58 (Nov 22, 2020)

Dropped the TO x BMRBx4, NL5/Haze Bx1 and Blue Orca Haze. The TO x BMR Bx3 was awesome so have high hopes for the box4. Also just ordered some Gas mix from BAS to amend soil after next harvest in 3 weeks of the Vietnam Bomb, Velvet Rush,and Nigerian Sunshine. The Blue Orca x Kholm is about 3 weeks behind.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 27, 2020)

I got excited when I saw the black friday sale and just picked 3 packs that sounded good to me. Of course I wanted to try the Cherry Bomb after seeing the pics here-didn't see any straight Cherry Bomb so I picked up Cherry Bomb x Lambsbread, and another CB cross, and also the 60s lambsbread x jamaican 77 (that's from memory so it was probably not entirely right). Super excited to grow these out though it'll have to wait until mid next year when I'm upgrading my space and can properly grow out a bunch of regs and clone them all. What did everyone pick up for black friday?


----------



## rap58 (Nov 27, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> I got excited when I saw the black friday sale and just picked 3 packs that sounded good to me. Of course I wanted to try the Cherry Bomb after seeing the pics here-didn't see any straight Cherry Bomb so I picked up Cherry Bomb x Lambsbread, and another CB cross, and also the 60s lambsbread x jamaican 77 (that's from memory so it was probably not entirely right). Super excited to grow these out though it'll have to wait until mid next year when I'm upgrading my space and can properly grow out a bunch of regs and clone them all. What did everyone pick up for black friday?


Nice I just picked up 3 packs also. But now you need to get 3 more. The straight Cherry bomb is near the bottom.









✨BLACK FRIDAY SALE✨


3/10 From admin: >>>Hey Fam! Get in on our lowest rates of the year! You're also invited to claim your FREE Living Organic Soil account. Learn about LOS from the pioneers of the movement, showcase your SOS grows and be part of a chill and experienced community of gardeners! Head to...




docs.google.com


----------



## Cloudman (Nov 28, 2020)

Paperplanes35 said:


> Anybody grown out CB, Vietnam Bomb, The Onexbmr(bx3), chocolate thai, paki hash/chocolate thai × chocolate thai? Im curious about any growers notes. Smells, yield, potency, etc. I have a ton of his gear but havent run any yet. I probably wont be able to start until new year and my space is limited.


 Ill be getting some vietnam bomb beaners in the post soon. U in Canada?


----------



## rap58 (Nov 28, 2020)

I got my first bag of Gas mix today going to top dress a pot or 2 then re-amend a big batch. Jaz says it is good stuff.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Nov 28, 2020)

Cloudman said:


> Ill be getting some vietnam bomb beaners in the post soon. U in Canada?


No, i'm in the states in the south.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 28, 2020)

rap58 said:


> Nice I just picked up 3 packs also. But now you need to get 3 more. The straight Cherry bomb is near the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing this out, they let me revise my order so now I can try the regular Cherry Bomb...so excited! I didn't even look that far down the list lol


----------



## avk210 (Nov 29, 2020)

To bx3


----------



## avk210 (Dec 1, 2020)

Blue orca x malana cream hash plant hitting the flower tent


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 2, 2020)

avk210 said:


> Blue orca x malana cream hash plant hitting the flower tent


Almost ordered some of those. Looking good! Please keep us updated. Good luck.


----------



## rap58 (Dec 7, 2020)

The One x BMR Bx4


----------



## rap58 (Dec 7, 2020)

NL5/Haze Bx1


----------



## rap58 (Dec 7, 2020)

Blue Orca Haze


----------



## avk210 (Dec 7, 2020)

Nice growth spurt 1 week in
Bo x malana cream hp


----------



## rap58 (Dec 8, 2020)

Velvet Rush finishing up outside. Be sure to zoom in for best viewing


----------



## rap58 (Dec 8, 2020)

Blue Orca/Kholm outside also. Just after I took the cover off. It was at 50° at the time


----------



## SinBudd (Dec 15, 2020)

cannacrab1 said:


> SinBudd, an F1 cross does not entitle you to it... the amount of work that went into the parentals is beyond anything you could possibly imagine from your pollen chucking. I am sorry, but Gas is right dude... you are taking credit for his work... it's an F1 and you didn't work the parents. He can BX whatever he wants.


Also: Gas did NOT work the parents of the BX


----------



## rap58 (Dec 19, 2020)

left row Blue Orca Haze
next row BDW Chocolate Thai
next row NL5/Haze BX1
Right row The One x BMR BX4


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 19, 2020)

Has any one received their Black Friday / Cyber Monday order yet?


----------



## oatski16 (Dec 19, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Has any one received their Black Friday / Cyber Monday order yet?


Not yet, damn slow for sure.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 19, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Has any one received their Black Friday / Cyber Monday order yet?


No, last I checked with them they were behind, and we have to deal with the crippled USPS too. I have 3 packages shipped in late Nov/early Dec that are sitting in depots with no tracking update in weeks.


----------



## rap58 (Dec 19, 2020)

I also have a few packs sitting from USPS. one shipped 8 hrs drive from my house and it sat 8 days with no update. At least today it said it was in town so hoping for Monday. My Swami order is in town also. Hoping for Monday also. It has packs from 3 weeks before Black Friday.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 19, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Has any one received their Black Friday / Cyber Monday order yet?


Nope but according to his IG they have all been mailed.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 19, 2020)

rap58 said:


> Velvet Rush finishing up outside. Be sure to zoom in for best viewing
> 
> View attachment 4763134


Nice pic, any growing notes?


----------



## rap58 (Dec 19, 2020)

First time growing it. I grow in a home soil mix. I had it growing with the Vietnam Bomb and a couple others. They all finished around 10 weeks. At week 7-8 this one started to fox tail and I needed the area for the next flower that was ready to move in so I put this outside to finish with the Blue Orca/Kholm that was 3 weeks behind. It is still doing well and on week 12 or 13 now and still going. It is still a bit loose in the buds but not too bad. At this point I am just giving water and occasional Yucca or coconut water. I will need to grow again to know for sure. I only got 1 female out of 6 seeds


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 19, 2020)

rap58 said:


> First time growing it. I grow in a home soil mix. I had it growing with the Vietnam Bomb and a couple others. They all finished around 10 weeks. At week 7-8 this one started to fox tail and I needed the area for the next flower that was ready to move in so I put this outside to finish with the Blue Orca/Kholm that was 3 weeks behind. It is still doing well and on week 12 or 13 now and still going. It is still a bit loose in the buds but not too bad. At this point I am just giving water and occasional Yucca or coconut water. I will need to grow again to know for sure. I only got 1 female out of 6 seeds


Cool thanks, if you are so inclined keep us posted!


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 20, 2020)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Nope but according to his IG they have all been mailed.


Thanks for the responses! Like Rufus said, I saw on IG yesterday that they've all been sent out, but he wasn't specific about on what day.

So now it's like this:


----------



## avk210 (Dec 20, 2020)

Blue orca x malana cream hashplant
3 weeks in


----------



## rap58 (Dec 21, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Has any one received their Black Friday / Cyber Monday order yet?


I got a box of 9+ packs today. 1 More package coming.


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 22, 2020)

rap58 said:


> I got a box of 9+ packs today. 1 More package coming.


Glad you got your order. Thanks for the update! I'm hoping any day now.


----------



## oatski16 (Dec 23, 2020)

We paid $8 for 3 week shipping lol still waiting
Merry Christmas


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 25, 2020)

Still nothing on my end but merry Xmas all!


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 25, 2020)

I hope all our packs make it safely through the logjam!


----------



## rap58 (Dec 26, 2020)

From last drop

All 5 of the NL5/Haze BX1 are females and 1 has purple/blue stems and petioles
The One x BMR BX4 2 females and 4 males
BDW Choc Thai 4 females and 2 males
Blue Orca Haze 1 female 1 male 1 ??


----------



## oatski16 (Dec 26, 2020)

Day after Xmas but it’s here...cheers!


----------



## RenaissanceBrah (Dec 27, 2020)

Anyone try Swamis Chocolate Thai IBL? 

Was looking around for the authentic Chocolate Thai (the stuff you could get 30-40 years ago), wondering if this is it.


----------



## Robar (Dec 27, 2020)

RenaissanceBrah said:


> Anyone try Swamis Chocolate Thai IBL?
> 
> Was looking around for the authentic Chocolate Thai (the stuff you could get 30-40 years ago), wondering if this is it.


I can't speak to if it's the same or not. I never knowingly had it back in the day. .

I've only grown out a couple but the female I been growing has an old school taste. You know back before weed tasted like everything but weed. She didn't have much smell while in flower what little sent I got from her was kinda faintly like chocolate candy almost no smell and that you get smells more like a waxed vanilla if that makes sense? Buzz I'd say is middle of the road but with a nice old head-space. If I'm sitting it gets a little sleepy toward the end, but if I'm doing things I'm fine. I'm pretty sure she can do better as this was my first time growing her and I didn't nail it. Need to adjust my soil and feeding but I kept her to run again this winter.

The male is a green pheno and on the rub smells sweet funky fruity garlicky. Rub your fingers together and smell again and it's funky juicy fruit gum.

Swami told me his Chocolate Thai ibl comes from Drawoh's line so that should help you some too.

*Oh shoot! I forgot to mention now after a month or so in the jar when I open it up I get a whiff of Folger's coffee.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Dec 28, 2020)

One holiday order down, one to go, Turkish Hash x Red Lebanese Hash/NL1, Cherry Bomb x Talk of Kabul.


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 29, 2020)

gzussaves69 said:


> One holiday order down, one to go, Turkish Hash x Red Lebanese Hash/NL1, Cherry Bomb x Talk of Kabul.


Awesome. Still waiting on my mine. I ordered the Turkish Hash x Red Lebanese Hash/NL1 as well - sounds like there could be some interesting phenos in that cross.


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 29, 2020)

CloudHidden said:


> Awesome. Still waiting on my mine. I ordered the Turkish Hash x Red Lebanese Hash/NL1 as well - sounds like there could be some interesting phenos in that cross.


I'm so hyped for these seeds, I can hardly take the wait...I'm an idiot though, not even going to grow them out for at least 6 months. I just want to put my grubby hands on them so I know they're safe!! That turkish hashx red lebanese hash does sound awesome. I think I got overly excited on black friday and panic ordered without researching their strains very well, they have some awesome lines! Oh well, I'll def order next black friday too.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 29, 2020)

I just chopped and hung the balance of the fall tent grow. I guess I'll wait another day or two and if they aren't here by then I'll crack something else. It's all good though I have plenty to choose from due to my seed buying illness.


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 30, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> I'm so hyped for these seeds, I can hardly take the wait...I'm an idiot though, not even going to grow them out for at least 6 months. I just want to put my grubby hands on them so I know they're safe!! That turkish hashx red lebanese hash does sound awesome. I think I got overly excited on black friday and panic ordered without researching their strains very well, they have some awesome lines! Oh well, I'll def order next black friday too.


Same here I won't be getting to them till well into next year too. Never had Red Lebanese and never had Turkish anything. It was my now for something completely different pick.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 30, 2020)

Quick question, I know the mail is stupid slow right now but I have a feeling that my order has somehow not been filled. Did you guys get a an email conformation from your black Friday orders?

It's like Tom Petty said "the waiting is the hardest part".


----------



## Paddletail (Dec 30, 2020)

I only got a copy of the Black Friday request form I filled out and a receipt from the payment method. Still waiting here as well...


----------



## CloudHidden (Dec 31, 2020)

Paddletail said:


> I only got a copy of the Black Friday request form I filled out and a receipt from the payment method. Still waiting here as well...


+1.


----------



## oatski16 (Dec 31, 2020)

Contact them, I think somehow they can track.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Dec 31, 2020)

oatski16 said:


> Contact them, I think somehow they can track.


I'm going to give it a few more days then I think I'll take your advice. Thx


----------



## Staretz44 (Jan 1, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Quick question, I know the mail is stupid slow right now but I have a feeling that my order has somehow not been filled. Did you guys get a an email conformation from your black Friday orders?
> 
> It's like Tom Petty said "the waiting is the hardest part".


These guys are super slow to ship their seeds. I placed an order with them in the first week of September 2020. Three weeks after I ordered I had to email them about the order because I hadn't gotten it yet. I also hadnt gotten any email confirmation or anything. The person apologized and told me that the California wild fires were holding them up. Ok. That's a legitimate excuse. Three weeks later I finally got them. I waited six weeks for my order (Blue Orca Haze) and it came without any packaging. The seeds were in one of those plastic tubes with a hand written label. It also came WITHOUT the promised freebies. When I emailed about the freebies he said he would send them and they never came. I emailed them again about the freebies and the guy told me he sent them to the wrong address by accident. At that point I just gave up. Yesterday I finally got them. So from the first week in September to the very last day of December it took them to fully complete my order. I'm never ordering from them again.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 1, 2021)

Be patient folks, they're coming, got my 2nd holiday order yesterday. SSSC M33 xM33/R2NL2, The One x Black Columbian, and some more Talk of Kabul x Cherry Bomb.


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 1, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Be patient folks, they're coming, got my 2nd holiday order yesterday. SSSC M33 xM33/R2NL2, The One x Black Columbian, and some more Talk of Kabul x Cherry Bomb.


Yay, nice picks, time to start checking my PO Box more often!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 1, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> These guys are super slow to ship their seeds. I placed an order with them in the first week of September 2020. Three weeks after I ordered I had to email them about the order because I hadn't gotten it yet. I also hadnt gotten any email confirmation or anything. The person apologized and told me that the California wild fires were holding them up. Ok. That's a legitimate excuse. Three weeks later I finally got them. I waited six weeks for my order (Blue Orca Haze) and it came without any packaging. The seeds were in one of those plastic tubes with a hand written label. It also came WITHOUT the promised freebies. When I emailed about the freebies he said he would send them and they never came. I emailed them again about the freebies and the guy told me he sent them to the wrong address by accident. At that point I just gave up. Yesterday I finally got them. So from the first week in September to the very last day of December it took them to fully complete my order. I'm never ordering from them again.


I ordered from them earlier this fall and shipping time was really reasonable. i will say this to be fair I wanted on a letter from FL to the Midwest and it took three weeks +.


----------



## Paddletail (Jan 2, 2021)

They are in hand...


----------



## BDGrows (Jan 2, 2021)

Anyone given his Mazar/PCK x Mazar Afghanistan F2 a go? I want some heirloom stuff but am a bit afraid to bite the bullet on Swami...


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 2, 2021)

Just got my Black Friday order today....can't decide what to pop first:

Chocolate Thai IBL
The One/ Oaxacan IBL
Acapulco gold x copalita oaxacan
76 peace corps guererro
Congo x point noire congo
77 jamaican x lake senda malawi
77 jamaican x 60s lambsbread
cherry bomb
kahuna bud x cherry bomb


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 2, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> Just got my Black Friday order today....can't decide what to pop first:
> 
> Chocolate Thai IBL
> The One/ Oaxacan IBL
> ...


the lambs bread.....do it!


----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 3, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> Just got my Black Friday order today....can't decide what to pop first:
> 
> Chocolate Thai IBL
> The One/ Oaxacan IBL
> ...


Nice selection! Bet you can't pop just one, lol.
The One/ Oaxacan IBL


----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 3, 2021)

Still haven't gotten mine either. Am going to contact them today

In related news Swami posted this on IG:
"We have teamed up with the good people of Neptune Seed Bank to bring you more ways to connect with Swami gear in 2021!"


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 3, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> Just got my Black Friday order today....can't decide what to pop first:
> 
> Chocolate Thai IBL
> The One/ Oaxacan IBL
> ...


I second the Lambsbread, really like to see what you find there.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 3, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> I second the Lambsbread, really like to see what you find there.


Figured why not pop the whole pack....I'm curious if they'll grow indoors. 60's makes me think pre-indoor growing and pre-sensimilla for the most part, right?


----------



## Paddletail (Jan 3, 2021)

I would love to see what it is that I'll be getting into on those as well.....


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 3, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> Figured why not pop the whole pack....I'm curious if they'll grow indoors. 60's makes me think pre-indoor growing and pre-sensimilla for the most part, right?


Oh yeah! Keep us posted on that run...excited for you...lol


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 4, 2021)

Rec'd today!


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 4, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Rec'd today!


hype! congrats, makes me want to run over to my po box!!


----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 5, 2021)

Mine showed up yesterday!  FWIW, it was postmarked 12/29/20 in case any of y'all are still waiting.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 5, 2021)

I sunk a bunch of Velvet Rush last night, not sure how I came to that decision but that's what happened.


----------



## avk210 (Jan 10, 2021)

Blue orca x malana cream hp flipped on 11/27 and prego with bo x ba


----------



## avk210 (Jan 10, 2021)

Bo x mc


----------



## avk210 (Jan 10, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> These guys are super slow to ship their seeds. I placed an order with them in the first week of September 2020. Three weeks after I ordered I had to email them about the order because I hadn't gotten it yet. I also hadnt gotten any email confirmation or anything. The person apologized and told me that the California wild fires were holding them up. Ok. That's a legitimate excuse. Three weeks later I finally got them. I waited six weeks for my order (Blue Orca Haze) and it came without any packaging. The seeds were in one of those plastic tubes with a hand written label. It also came WITHOUT the promised freebies. When I emailed about the freebies he said he would send them and they never came. I emailed them again about the freebies and the guy told me he sent them to the wrong address by accident. At that point I just gave up. Yesterday I finally got them. So from the first week in September to the very last day of December it took them to fully complete my order. I'm never ordering from them again.


Never ordering from them because your freebies took a while, lmao. Spoiled entitled piece of .......
If this is how you live your life, you dont deserve these genetics.


----------



## Staretz44 (Jan 10, 2021)

Ok Boomer.


----------



## Staretz44 (Jan 10, 2021)

avk210 said:


> Never ordering from them because your freebies took a while, lmao. Spoiled entitled piece of .......
> If this is how you live your life, you dont deserve these genetics.


Ok Boomer.


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 12, 2021)

77 Jamaican x 60s lambs bread - so far so good! Fat cotyledons on these guys. All the seeds I got from swami are beautiful and healthy so far.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 12, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> 77 Jamaican x 60s lambs bread - so far so good! Fat cotyledons on these guys. All the seeds I got from swami are beautiful and healthy so far.


Cool, three of four of my velvet rush have popped out of the soil. They seem to have cracked and sprouted faster than average. Are you running the whole pack?


----------



## RiparianGardens (Jan 12, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Cool, three of four of my velvet rush have popped out of the soil. They seem to have cracked and sprouted faster than average. Are you running the whole pack?


Nice! yeah I'll cull any mutants or ones that are much weaker. All I'm seeing so far is a fatter and a more narrow first true leaf and that they're not stretchy or greedy for light off the bat at least. I popped a few Choc Thai IBL and Congo/PN Congo as well.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Jan 12, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> Nice! yeah I'll cull any mutants or ones that are much weaker. All I'm seeing so far is a fatter and a more narrow first true leaf and that they're not stretchy or greedy for light off the bat at least. I popped a few Choc Thai IBL and Congo/PN Congo as well.


Im curious about the congo crosses. I have a pack im sitting on. Should be some torture. Keep us posted


----------



## Staretz44 (Jan 16, 2021)

What's "D NL5"?


----------



## rap58 (Jan 16, 2021)

D is D's. Another breeder Gas works with and it is his NL5 that Gas used in the cross.


----------



## CloudHidden (Jan 16, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> What's "D NL5"?


I agree with rap58's comment, and I'm not sure, but he may be this guy:





Login • Instagram


Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




www.instagram.com


----------



## rap58 (Jan 16, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> I agree with rap58's comment, and I'm not sure, but he may be this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I believe you are right on that


----------



## Rurumo (Jan 24, 2021)

I forgot to come back here and say I did receive my Black Friday order! Took a while, but who cares, buy 1 get 2 free for 15 packs of good seeds was worth the wait. I'll def check out next year's Black Friday deal.


----------



## avk210 (Jan 25, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Cool, three of four of my velvet rush have popped out of the soil. They seem to have cracked and sprouted faster than average. Are you running the whole pack?


Keep us updated on these please. I had popped 4 and all sprouted only to become lunch for a now dead mouse


----------



## gzussaves69 (Jan 25, 2021)

avk210 said:


> Keep us updated on these please. I had popped 4 and all sprouted only to become lunch for a now dead mouse


That always sucks, damn varmints!


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 25, 2021)

avk210 said:


> Keep us updated on these please. I had popped 4 and all sprouted only to become lunch for a now dead mouse


sorry to hear that

I've been fucked over by those little bastards as wellI


----------



## Staretz44 (Jan 25, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> sorry to hear that
> 
> I've been fucked over by those little bastards as wellI


They ate the seeds or the plant?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 25, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> They ate the seeds or the plant?


Ha! Neither, but they did make a home in a my fishing waders and sleeping bag ruining both.


----------



## avk210 (Jan 26, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> They ate the seeds or the plant?


The week old plant


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 3, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I sunk a bunch of Velvet Rush last night, not sure how I came to that decision but that's what happened.


Update on the VR. Two of the plants look very symmetrical with nice structure and vigor, two look a little freakyIn 
I


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 11, 2021)

BDGrows said:


> Anyone given his Mazar/PCK x Mazar Afghanistan F2 a go? I want some heirloom stuff but am a bit afraid to bite the bullet on Swami...


Only be afraid that you’ll wanna buy more  They’ve got solid lines from what I’ve seen so far. BOH and the Yogi, both very potent. His one x rks also potent. I’m running the rest of the pack right now, F2’s as well so curious to see what else I find in there. Found one stone fruit pheno and one super fluffy cedar box pheno, bigg ole fluffy nugs. Definitely seeing some different leaf traits in these, one with this cool 3 tipped leaf that has one of the tips protruding from the bottom. Getting excited, will post updates when they get a little bigger. You can barely see it but that leaf has 3 tips!! pretty neat.


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 12, 2021)

Looking good people, hopefully Swami pulls through for me too, so that my order will arrive soon...


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 12, 2021)

Just ordered TO X Paki hash/chocolate Thai - in transit. 

Running Transkei from Pondoland right now. Have a huge stud male in his own apartment. He's mad and throwing his sacs everywhere. 

I'm afraid to look in on him. I had to cut him in half height and width wise to fit him in his own 4x4.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Feb 19, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> I ordered from them earlier this fall and shipping time was really reasonable. i will say this to be fair I wanted on a letter from FL to the Midwest and it took three weeks +.


lol swami is a f'en mess. You would not believe the idiotic ghetto assed vitriol he blasted at me when I asked where my order was after 5 weeks.

In the end the order i placed in first days of Jan arrived in 3rd week of Feb. On the plus side I received a generous bonus of The One.

Ive flowered a few Swami Cherry Bomb and they were worth the aggravation. I'll post up in swami thread when I germ these beans


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 19, 2021)

radiant Rudy said:


> lol swami is a f'en mess. You would not believe the idiotic ghetto assed vitriol he blasted at me when I asked where my order was after 5 weeks.
> 
> In the end the order i placed in first days of Jan arrived in 3rd week of Feb. On the plus side I received a generous bonus of The One.
> 
> Ive flowered a few Swami Cherry Bomb and they were worth the aggravation. I'll post up in swami thread when I germ these beansView attachment 4830971


The dude has always treated me right on the freebies.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Feb 19, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> The dude has always treated me right on the freebies.


Great to hear. I cant remember about 'freebees' last time. But these beans are for sure stimulating my hopes for a sweet, possibly colorful sativa. Like this last jawn.


----------



## T macc (Feb 19, 2021)

radiant Rudy said:


> Great to hear. I cant remember about 'freebees' last time. But these beans are for sure stimulating my hopes for a sweet, possibly colorful sativa. Like this last jawn.
> 
> View attachment 4831153


Is that the cherry bomb?


----------



## radiant Rudy (Feb 19, 2021)

T macc said:


> Is that the cherry bomb?


Ya, i grabbed a pack 2-3 years ago (i think). Was a very nice high, sexy looks and a decent bean f/m ratio. Im gonna give it another run late spring. 
I love that pic, i apologize for posting it repeatedly!


----------



## T macc (Feb 19, 2021)

radiant Rudy said:


> Ya, i grabbed a pack 2-3 years ago (i think). Was a very nice high, sexy looks and a decent bean f/m ratio. Im gonna give it another run late spring.
> I love that pic, i apologize for posting it repeatedly!


Looks cool as hell. I will never forget the mowie I smoked as a teen. I grabbed a pack of Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb a couple years ago. I need to find time to repopulate them this year. I dont keep up with this thread, so I'm sorry for asking. What's the smell and flavors? If you remember


----------



## radiant Rudy (Feb 19, 2021)

T macc said:


> Looks cool as hell. I will never forget the mowie I smoked as a teen. I grabbed a pack of Kahuna Bud x Cherry Bomb a couple years ago. I need to find time to repopulate them this year. I dont keep up with this thread, so I'm sorry for asking. What's the smell and flavors? If you remember


I remember it was nice but nothing really distinctive. I was always checking for the 'metallic cherry' fragrance but didnt happen. But it was a real beauty and a very good smoke. Maybe there are better phenos, im hoping.


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 20, 2021)

Guess you have to be a little extra patient when ordering directly, been waiting four weeks come Monday, mind you going to Europe, which is fine as long as things turn out good in the end.

Weather situation in parts of the US are of course at the moment not the best for the postal service.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 20, 2021)

radiant Rudy said:


> lol swami is a f'en mess. You would not believe the idiotic ghetto assed vitriol he blasted at me when I asked where my order was after 5 weeks.
> 
> In the end the order i placed in first days of Jan arrived in 3rd week of Feb. On the plus side I received a generous bonus of The One.
> 
> Ive flowered a few Swami Cherry Bomb and they were worth the aggravation. I'll post up in swami thread when I germ these beansView attachment 4830971


There's another Swami thread?? Link me up?? 

I just go my order 

The One /76 Panama x Paki Hash/Chocolate Thai


Now I gotta question - I ordered from Neptune Seedbank 

I ordered:


Swami Seeds - The One x Paki Hash/Chocolate Thai  

Received : 

The One /76 Panama x Paki Hash/Chocolate Thai

Is that the same thing or did they send me something slightly different??

I wanted The One x paki hash chocolate thai.... if they are the same thats fine but if not I gotta hit the seedbank up for the proper seed i ordered..


----------



## Rurumo (Feb 20, 2021)

radiant Rudy said:


> I remember it was nice but nothing really distinctive. I was always checking for the 'metallic cherry' fragrance but didnt happen. But it was a real beauty and a very good smoke. Maybe there are better phenos, im hoping.


I love your Cherry Bomb pics. I'll try to get some good ones when I grow mine out later on this year. Glad you finally got your seeds!


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Feb 20, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> There's another Swami thread?? Link me up??
> 
> I just go my order
> 
> ...


 Pretty sure its different.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 20, 2021)

I looked at Swami's list they are different. Not sure what the Panama brings to the table hopefully not 140 day flowering....


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 20, 2021)

Congrats on getting your order mate...


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 20, 2021)

Mellow old School said:


> Guess you have to be a little extra patient when ordering directly, been waiting four weeks come Monday, mind you going to Europe, which is fine as long as things turn out good in the end.
> 
> Weather situation in parts of the US are of course at the moment not the best for the postal service.


I think I read somewhere that they mail orders twice month and to take that into account when ordering but I now I'm second guessing if I just made that up or not.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 20, 2021)

I think I read that too .... Swami off grid and running around without a shirt so he's gotta get dressed and drive to town. The challenge is real.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 20, 2021)

Vevlet rush at about five weeks. I believe I read that he's bred this so the plants grow true to either the Highland Blue Thai or the Afghani. If that is true I would say that I have two of each. Two are pretty lush and wide overlapping leaves. Two are narrow non over lapping and one of those is lanky AF. I was unrealistically hoping that they would have shown sex by now. They are just starting to get a little small to them.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 20, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> I think I read that too .... Swami off grid and running around without a shirt so he's gotta get dressed and drive to town. The challenge is real.


I know, right? lol


----------



## radiant Rudy (Feb 20, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> There's another Swami thread?? Link me up??
> 
> I just go my order
> 
> ...


Sorry. No. Looks like this is the riu Swami spot.


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 21, 2021)

> I think I read somewhere that they mail orders twice month


You are correct Sir...


----------



## CloudHidden (Feb 21, 2021)

radiant Rudy said:


> I remember it was nice but nothing really distinctive. I was always checking for the 'metallic cherry' fragrance but didnt happen. But it was a real beauty and a very good smoke. Maybe there are better phenos, im hoping.


There are different phenos for sure. Sorry the pic sucks, but the pistil coloration was the same as yours. I didn't fine the cherry either, and the effects were just middling for me. I've only grown it once, but will give it another go hoping to get a chemotype more to my liking.


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 22, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> There's another Swami thread?? Link me up??
> 
> I just go my order
> 
> ...


That exact swap happened to me... I think I ordered 3 from them direct and it came with a freebie. Either way I had already gotten the one/Panama x pct as a freebie previously. Unfortunately when I contacted them directly they said they were out of the one x pct, I asked if I could swap for a BOH and but they weren’t willing. Kinda unfortunate because I was definitely looking for coots’ the one, didn’t think I’d be making it to Oregon anytime to get a cut. Anyways good luck and if you do grow either out please post so I can check it out.  big up


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 22, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> That exact swap happened to me... I think I ordered 3 from them direct and it came with a freebie. Either way I had already gotten the one/Panama x pct as a freebie previously. Unfortunately when I contacted them directly they said they were out of the one x pct, I asked if I could swap for a BOH and but they weren’t willing. Kinda unfortunate because I was definitely looking for coots’ the one, didn’t think I’d be making it to Oregon anytime to get a cut. Anyways good luck and if you do grow either out please post so I can check it out.  big up


Yeah they arent getting back to me. Guess I gotta call. That sucks. 

I wood like to grow BOH and The One as well.

Here's my current project. Got some seeds from a guy lives on the east cape in South Africa. He sent me some landrace from Transkei from Pondoland. 
I got a few males in a run and one was crazy huge. So I put him in his own 4x4 apartment hadda cut him in half to get him in the the 4x4.
Hes greasy smelly and has like 10 leaves. 
Here's one of the females at 50 days.
The girls gotta ways to go. The male is same age.


----------



## bongrip101 (Feb 22, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Yeah they arent getting back to me. Guess I gotta call. That sucks.
> 
> I wood like to grow BOH and The One as well.
> 
> ...


Nice male


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 22, 2021)

Neptune Seeds told me they sent me 

The One x Paki Hash/Chocolate Thai 

They actually sent me 

The One/Panama x Paki Hash/Chocolate Thai 

Now they are trying to tell me they are the same or some bs. 
I told them to check with Swami Seeds. Sheesh.


----------



## avk210 (Feb 22, 2021)

Bo x ba somewhere around 6 weeks


----------



## LunarMOG (Feb 22, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Neptune Seeds told me they sent me
> 
> The One x Paki Hash/Chocolate Thai
> 
> ...



Yea sucks.... clearly you don’t know what you’re talking about..... you only have the sickest landrace male I’ve ever seen goin. Anyways I’m realizing sometimes sarcasm doesn’t go through in texts and I end up insulting people who I have nothing but respect for, hah... Def not great for making new friends. Well anyways I did see some posts of to/pr x pct... they looked fya


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks.... that male is crazy. Be collecting pollen here in a bit.

I have the oppertunity to send those seeds back so at least I've got that option.

Not sure how many growers would send seeds back with seeds in hand....?? 

I'll prolly just order the ones I wanted direct from Swami and well be a long while before I order from Neptune. 

They arent the same seeds as advertised but close.... OK. smh....


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 24, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Thanks.... that male is crazy. Be collecting pollen here in a bit.
> 
> I have the oppertunity to send those seeds back so at least I've got that option.
> 
> ...


Crack em, open pollinate, and THEN send seeds back


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 24, 2021)

Anybody grow out any of the Deep Alchemy lines? I'm looking specifically for information on the 12 (vintage Lebanese) but curious about them all.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 24, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Anybody grow out any of the Deep Alchemy lines? I'm looking specifically for information on the 12 (vintage Lebanese) but curious about them all.


Not sure if the lineage is part of howard marks’ red leb? If so, The Nature Farm works with the cut, def some awesome smoke.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 24, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Anybody grow out any of the Deep Alchemy lines? I'm looking specifically for information on the 12 (vintage Lebanese) but curious about them all.


Sorry wrong thread ^


----------



## MadCap_Mcgivver (Feb 26, 2021)

Last account was banned by the RIU police lookout!!!!


----------



## MadCap_Mcgivver (Feb 26, 2021)

BOH


----------



## MadCap_Mcgivver (Feb 26, 2021)

Has anyone tried gas's mix?


----------



## MadCap_Mcgivver (Feb 26, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> There are different phenos for sure. Sorry the pic sucks, but the pistil coloration was the same as yours. I didn't fine the cherry either, and the effects were just middling for me. I've only grown it once, but will give it another go hoping to get a chemotype more to my liking.
> 
> View attachment 4832738


Cool.. my CB was the cherry funk pheno... It turned completely pink. Pre flowers was pink also..


----------



## MadCap_Mcgivver (Feb 26, 2021)

CB cherry funk pheno, buds turned completely pink, smelled like "Mr.zogs Sex wax" the stuff we use to put on our skateboards ECT.. back in the day. Straight fire metallic cherry funk.


----------



## MadCap_Mcgivver (Feb 26, 2021)

CB.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 26, 2021)

MadCap_Mcgivver said:


> Has anyone tried gas's mix?


Soil mix? I think perhaps it’s basically Coots mix, which is a third pumice, Pete and compost amended. I love it.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 26, 2021)

Coots mix with a few extra amendments. Can get it from BAS. Thinking about trying it outdoors this year.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 26, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Coots mix with a few extra amendments. Can get it from BAS. Thinking about trying it outdoors this year.


I believe a guy could save a lot of money buying the premixed amendments through kisorganics, but check me on that. Everything BAS is ridiculously overpriced if my memory serves.


----------



## bobrown14 (Feb 26, 2021)

I have everything on the amendment list in bulk cept for the rolled oats (got Malted grains instead) dont have molasses powder but the malted grains gonna have that covered.

I'm just trying to help someone that doesn't wanna have a bin full of stuff laying around or 2 bins or more like me. 

Compost is THE most important part anyways. Something I wish I had a lot of. My freaking wife thinks that feeding the crows is more important than feeding the worms for some reason. IDK.... 

Pretty soon I'll be sleeping in a tree and the crows be moving into my basement bedroom. lol Wait no they wont.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 26, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> I have everything on the amendment list in bulk cept for the rolled oats (got Malted grains instead) dont have molasses powder but the malted grains gonna have that covered.
> 
> I'm just trying to help someone that doesn't wanna have a bin full of stuff laying around or 2 bins or more like me.
> 
> ...


That oly mountain fish compost is some awesome stuff. Sometimes I’ll give the girls a handful and they go to a lush green pretty much overnight!! Love that stuff.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Feb 26, 2021)

MadCap_Mcgivver said:


> BOH
> View attachment 4837611View attachment 4837612View attachment 4837613


Daaaang!! She looks good, looks greased out. What kinda smells/smoke?


----------



## gzussaves69 (Feb 26, 2021)

MadCap_Mcgivver said:


> Has anyone tried gas's mix?


Bought some but haven't used it yet.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 26, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> I have everything on the amendment list in bulk cept for the rolled oats (got Malted grains instead) dont have molasses powder but the malted grains gonna have that covered.
> 
> I'm just trying to help someone that doesn't wanna have a bin full of stuff laying around or 2 bins or more like me.
> 
> ...


With you on the no molasses and yes for malted grain


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 27, 2021)

MadCap_Mcgivver said:


> Has anyone tried gas's mix?


I think @Baqualin is using it now. I've used Coots mix and it was awesome.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Feb 28, 2021)

About six weeks on the VR. Growth is accelerating and the wide leaf plants continue to grow and look very lush though the shape of the fans seem to be morphing to look like the bigger fans on the lanky ones. The new growth on the lankiest continues to look super narrow leafed, One has shown sex(F) but three are still a mystery. I was hoping that would be taken care of by now as spreading these ladies out is getting harder. 

They are starting to smell that common adolescent cannabis smell.


This last one shows how the leaves are morphing from wide to narrow


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 4, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> Not sure if the lineage is part of howard marks’ red leb? If so, The Nature Farm works with the cut, def some awesome smoke.


Tangent Red Lebanese related info: crickets and cicadas MAY use that one in “Silk Road”...?


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 4, 2021)

LunarMOG said:


> Tangent Red Lebanese related info: crickets and cicadas MAY use that one in “Silk Road”...?


not sure, but I’m a fan. I’d guess if Mr. Bob Hemphill is out here in pnw, TNF and CNC probably sharing Howard Marks’ old tootsie roll pheno. All I know is I wanna pop another pack of it next to another pack of blue orca haze and go buckwild. Maybe throw a chem in there for fun Been rollin up the last of the howards with the blue orca haze and goin to the moon. Like a perfect gravity smiley body suit for the antigravity of the boh.


----------



## LunarMOG (Mar 4, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> not sure, but I’m a fan. I’d guess if Mr. Bob Hemphill is out here in pnw, TNF and CNC probably sharing Howard Marks’ old tootsie roll pheno. All I know is I wanna pop another pack of it next to another pack of blue orca haze and go buckwild. Maybe throw a chem in there for fun Been rollin up the last of the howards with the blue orca haze and goin to the moon. Like a perfect gravity smiley body suit for the antigravity of the boh.


Is this a positive review of BOH?


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 4, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> These guys are super slow to ship their seeds. I placed an order with them in the first week of September 2020. Three weeks after I ordered I had to email them about the order because I hadn't gotten it yet. I also hadnt gotten any email confirmation or anything. The person apologized and told me that the California wild fires were holding them up. Ok. That's a legitimate excuse. Three weeks later I finally got them. I waited six weeks for my order (Blue Orca Haze) and it came without any packaging. The seeds were in one of those plastic tubes with a hand written label. It also came WITHOUT the promised freebies. When I emailed about the freebies he said he would send them and they never came. I emailed them again about the freebies and the guy told me he sent them to the wrong address by accident. At that point I just gave up. Yesterday I finally got them. So from the first week in September to the very last day of December it took them to fully complete my order. I'm never ordering from them again.


I lied. I just got KMBCBF2 and Nigerian Sunshine in the mail today adding to my Blue Haze and NL5 x PC/NL5 Haze. He also sent me 1987 Dogbud x NL5 as a freebie. My next purchase will be Cherry Bomb and ‘77 Jamaican x Lambsbread.


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 5, 2021)

What is DogBud? I can’t find any info on what it is.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 5, 2021)

I think Dogbud was the original Chemdawg but I could be wrong. Dont quote me on it.

Here's the explanation from HighTimes mag:

https://hightimes.com/grow/25-years-of-chem-dog/


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Mar 5, 2021)

Pretty sure thats right.


----------



## GrimRe4 (Mar 6, 2021)

Just when I've had the talk with myself. Somebody does a sale and I just cant help myself but add to the library.


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 6, 2021)

Yeah. Me too. It’s sickening. And the seed hoard grows.


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 6, 2021)

Just ordered:
Cherry Bomb
Chocolate Thai
’77 Jamaican x Lambsbread
Asked for NL5 X NL5/Haze as a freebie

......and the seed hoard grows.


----------



## GrimRe4 (Mar 7, 2021)

Grabbed the
'Binghstra bread'
Talk of kabul x velvet rush
(The one/panama x pakistani/chocolate thai) x NL5Haze BX1
'76 peace corps Guerrero
NL5 x Haze F6
The one x Pakistani/chocolate thai
Figured I'd see what lady luck brings me as a freebie


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 7, 2021)

You order from Swami or a sale somewhere?


----------



## GrimRe4 (Mar 7, 2021)

The spring sale that swami had/has. I'm not sure when its end date/time is.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 7, 2021)

My latest list I think everything is 100 bucks.... is there a newer list?? I think he sent it to me in January?


----------



## GrimRe4 (Mar 7, 2021)

Check the very top, there should be a little message about the spring sale. I used a link from my February order to access it.


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 7, 2021)

OK cool I had the pre-sale list open on my laptop. Hadda refresh. 
Take my fvclking money already. Cant wait for the 3rd installment of socialism on steriods to arrive in our checking account. yippee


----------



## GrimRe4 (Mar 7, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> My latest list I think everything is 100 bucks.... is there a newer list?? I think he sent it to me in January?


I just double checked my 2/20 link. Lines 4-7 detail the sale.


----------



## GrimRe4 (Mar 7, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> OK cool I had the pre-sale list open on my laptop. Hadda refresh.
> Take my fvclking money already. Cant wait for the 3rd installment of socialism on steriods to arrive in our checking account. yippee


I went in there for 3. I have no regrets


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 7, 2021)

awesome
Just Ordered

Blue Orca x Red Thai
The One x Pakistani/Chocolate Thai
Blue Orca Haze

how did I do??


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 11, 2021)

SCJedi said:


> I think @Baqualin is using it now. I've used Coots mix and it was awesome.


Yes and love it! I get it from BAS, I get free shipping here in Colorado and with their points program it’s a reasonable price, plus Jeremy is a great guy and hooks me up. Also my favorite garden center carries a good BAS line up, for when I have an immediate need.
Back to Gas’s mix, if I was starting up a new pot / pots / bed I would probably mix my own because of cost, it is a “little” less expensive, but for a beginner I would recommend.
The reason I purchased it and the reason I absolutely love it and will continue to use is for amending and re amending my LOS pots for the next run, also after discussing with Gas you can reduce the amount used which makes it less expensive if your container is biologically active. As a re amend it’s a lifesaver, saves tons of work, the ratios are always on point and I don’t have to worry about storing bulk items. So after calculating all the numbers and time, I’ll let Gas make it!
The picture below is my bedroom tent 2 x 4 with two 20 gal Grassroots LOS pots. The pot on the right is on its second run, never moved it out of the tent just slid over to make it easier to get a second one in which is on its first run, it had been sitting with cover crop for almost 3 months to rotate in, but it hit me that 20 gallons shouldn’t need rotate and sit, just a re amend and run. The pot on right and on its second run still had a decent cover crop under the canopy, so I cut plant at soil level, stripped off barley straw mulch sprinkled on Gas’s mix topped with a mix layer of Colorado Worm Company verma compost and olimountain, reseeded cover crop and put the Barley straw mulch with fresh added and soon as the cover crop popped through the mulch popped in a plant and next run is started, doesn’t get any easier than that. Picture speaks for itself ( one plant per pot ) and again the pot on right is on its second run and re amended with Gas’s mix, I’ll continue to use it as long as he makes it.


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 11, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> awesome
> Just Ordered
> 
> Blue Orca x Red Thai
> ...


Knocked it the of the park IMHO
TO x Paki / Thai washes like a MFr producing very potent full melt!


----------



## Baqualin (Mar 11, 2021)

Baqualin said:


> Yes and love it! I get it from BAS, I get free shipping here in Colorado and with their points program it’s a reasonable price, plus Jeremy is a great guy and hooks me up. Also my favorite garden center carries a good BAS line up, for when I have an immediate need.
> Back to Gas’s mix, if I was starting up a new pot / pots / bed I would probably mix my own because of cost, it is a “little” less expensive, but for a beginner I would recommend.
> The reason I purchased it and the reason I absolutely love it and will continue to use is for amending and re amending my LOS pots for the next run, also after discussing with Gas you can reduce the amount used which makes it less expensive if your container is biologically active. As a re amend it’s a lifesaver, saves tons of work, the ratios are always on point and I don’t have to worry about storing bulk items. So after calculating all the numbers and time, I’ll let Gas make it!
> The picture below is my bedroom tent 2 x 4 with two 20 gal Grassroots LOS pots. The pot on the right is on its second run, never moved it out of the tent just slid over to make it easier to get a second one in which is on its first run, it had been sitting with cover crop for almost 3 months to rotate in, but it hit me that 20 gallons shouldn’t need rotate and sit, just a re amend and run. The pot on right and on its second run still had a decent cover crop under the canopy, so I cut plant at soil level, stripped off barley straw mulch sprinkled on Gas’s mix topped with a mix layer of Colorado Worm Company verma compost and olimountain, reseeded cover crop and put the Barley straw mulch with fresh added and soon as the cover crop popped through the mulch popped in a plant and next run is started, doesn’t get any easier than that. Picture speaks for itself ( one plant per pot ) and again the pot on right is on its second run and re amended with Gas’s mix, I’ll continue to use it as long as he makes it.
> View attachment 4850592


I’ll try to remember to pop in and update when it gets further into flower. Not a SOS cultivar this run so don’t ask. Peace all


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 11, 2021)

I run coots and the pots stay in flower.... I might give 1 or 2 a 60 day rest and rotate in another 2. I think I run 8 pots and have 10 with soil in them. Just amend and run flowers.


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 16, 2021)

Such a happy camper today

Finally got my order plus some cool freebies,



Blue Orca x 85 RKS

Purple Zebra x 85 Humboldt RKS

91 Chemdog x D NL#5


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 16, 2021)

Mellow old School said:


> Such a happy camper today
> 
> Finally got my order plus some cool freebies,
> 
> ...


Oh man!! That 91xnl5...I really wanna get some of those seeds from the dogbud. Keep us posted on the plunge!! These rks x one are starting to show sex over here. Got one really skunky stem rub and I think it may be a female Wonderful structure on most of these f2’s, have come across a couple mutants in the boh and one x rks and though I’be got my favorites of the phenos I’ve smoked so far, I still haven’t smoked a pheno from Gas I didn’t like. Will post some pics soon. Cheers!!


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 16, 2021)

I remember a buddy of mine growing the RKS back in the 80s. Could smell that a mile away no shit. The plants were 30 feet tall to go with outdoors.


----------



## Mellow old School (Mar 16, 2021)

I went for the RKS crosses, hence I would like to get an idea, if possible on how the infamous road kill skunk should smell and taste like, if a pheno of these has this in one of them.

Just started soaking 2 seeds of each, plus 2 beans from a homemade cross between an unknown male from Freedom Of Seeds and Skunk Tosis female from The Nature Farm, think I have to make some crosses here also for the future....


----------



## RiparianGardens (Mar 16, 2021)

The One x Oaxacan IBL is one of the most vigorous seedlings I've ever had. Didn't date it when I popped the seed but I believe it's less than a month old since sprout. Just potted up from a 1/2 gal to a 3. Psyched to find out sex.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 16, 2021)

First 2 are one x rks, 2nd 2 are one x bmr bx2. Round tipped leaves on that slower growing rks, def a trait I’ve not seen a lot. Almost velvet stems and very hearty but a slow grower. Have a cpl other rks pics I’ll post later. still weedin out the males


----------



## mmad (Mar 19, 2021)

Without question this is the best weed I've had since 1994.
Thank You!


----------



## Staretz44 (Mar 19, 2021)

mmad said:


> Without question this is the best weed I've had since 1994.
> Thank You!


What is?


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 19, 2021)

This one or this one?


----------



## mmad (Mar 19, 2021)

The One x R2 NL2
_Mazar x_ 76 _Guerrero IBL_ with honorable mention
Two for two. So much so that I scrapped all my other ongoing projects
as to dedicate all my exploratory resources towards their wide selection..


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 19, 2021)

Spring sale ends Sunday night. 3 packs plus a full pack freebie for a c-note. That's about as good his pricing gets as far as I can tell.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 25, 2021)

One x rks females (I think)One x BMRbx2 fem, and a stanky one at that!! Potent. Gas says this is 97% the one in this bx line, I’m excited to be digging thru this pack along with these wiley onerks f2’s! wonderful structure in some of these plants and super loud on the stem rub.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 29, 2021)

Interesting find in a onerks seed! half the leaf super skinny sawblade and the other half not, another leaf full small sawblade and the other leaf (all from the same branch) half and half as well. mutation I’m guessing? Interesting...a buddy of mine mentioned it possibly being a witch’s broom or a reverse witch’s broom... Either way, pretty wild! What are yall’s thoughts? Anyone seen a plant do this before?


----------



## bobrown14 (Mar 30, 2021)

Prolly not witches broom. Usually see that on trees and some shrubs. 

Could be a virus of some sort. Covid... wash your hands and mask up bro.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Mar 31, 2021)

I've seen leaf shape change with maturity of the plant but never that sort of change expressed concurrently.

Not that I'm an expert or anything.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 13, 2021)

I just flipped Velvet Rush into flower. Only ended up with one female (wider leaf pheno) and despite it's early vigor it's not happy. It could be my fault but I couldn't point to anything that I have done poorly on the grower side of the equation other than them being a bit on the humid side. 

Without any light changes it looked it went into a premature stretch and my leaves went to a much lighter green. I don't think it's the soil (LOS soil only on it's second run, last grow was great) I don't really knots story is just may be a finicky plant or something happened that I don't know about.

Anyway I'll post more as the flowers set.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 13, 2021)

@Rufus T. Firefly what LOS soil mix did you use?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 13, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> @Rufus T. Firefly what LOS soil mix did you use?


Coots amended with the usual suspects and some worms


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 15, 2021)

Nice Coots ftw.


----------



## avk210 (Apr 18, 2021)

Choc thai x nl 2 just going into flower


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 19, 2021)

I wonder when I'll get the seeds I ordered and paid for on March 6th. I'll give it another two weeks before I send an email.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 19, 2021)

Staretz44 said:


> I wonder when I'll get the seeds I ordered and paid for on March 6th. I'll give it another two weeks before I send an email.


I sent an email already I ordered a week or so before you. They going to town to do another mailing so yours should be in there and soon or already on the way.


----------



## Staretz44 (Apr 19, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> I sent an email already I ordered a week or so before you. They going to town to do another mailing so yours should be in there and soon or already on the way.


I'm not sweating it. I've ordered from Swami before and they really take their time. You'll wait at least six to eight weeks. It's all good tho.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 27, 2021)

Velvet Rush, 2 wks flower; wish this plant was giving me more. Its starting to show signs of throwing some ok pistils but there is a pretty severe lack of terpy goodness going on. Bordering on nondescript. Having a problem with greenmA buddy gave me an ILGM Blue Dream baby about 5 inches tall and that plant already smells like it has great potential.

Not shitting on the cultivar but based on the one female I don't have a bunch of faith that it's going to develop any extraordinary or even remarkable characteristics. Time will tell and I'd love to be pleasantly surprised, but I don't have much in the way of conviction of that.


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 27, 2021)

Says the guy growing middies?? OK..


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 27, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Says the guy growing middies?? OK..


You grown out any VR? What was your experience with it?


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 27, 2021)

No but I've grown out Blue Dream. Its middies. I hadda give it away ffs.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 27, 2021)

you are cracking me up mate


----------



## bobrown14 (Apr 28, 2021)

Blue Dream = room full of foxtails. Middies


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Apr 28, 2021)

I get it, you're still sour. I don't blame you. I feel about the same way with what's in the tent., it's not a great feeling. Here's hoping that the VR makes a turn for the better.

What's in your garden currently?


----------



## avk210 (May 1, 2021)

rap58 said:


> The One x BMR Bx4View attachment 4762193


How did these turn out?


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 1, 2021)

got these one x bmr bx2’s goin rn, one looks like old vintage herb and the other is crusted out in frosty resin, the vintage one smells like peanut butter...weirdest smell I’ve ever smelled, but like peanut brittle or peanut butter candy. still early. Still about 4wks out, these are from a few days ago. I wanna say I flipped on March 26th...whatever day it was, I think I figured I’d be pullin near a full moon so I’m guessing these are around wk 4 or so, maybe 5.


----------



## GrimRe4 (May 1, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> got these one x bmr bx2’s goin rn, one looks like old vintage herb and the other is crusted out in frosty resin, the vintage one smells like peanut butter...weirdest smell I’ve ever smelled, but like peanut brittle or peanut butter candy. still early. Still about 4wks out, these are from a few days ago. I wanna say I flipped on March 26th...whatever day it was, I think I figured I’d be pullin near a full moon so I’m guessing these are around wk 4 or so, maybe 5.View attachment 4891743View attachment 4891744


I see the stretch isn't too extreme on these. Nice looking ladies


----------



## CloudHidden (May 1, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> got these one x bmr bx2’s goin rn, one looks like old vintage herb and the other is crusted out in frosty resin, the vintage one smells like peanut butter...weirdest smell I’ve ever smelled, but like peanut brittle or peanut butter candy. still early. Still about 4wks out, these are from a few days ago. I wanna say I flipped on March 26th...whatever day it was, I think I figured I’d be pullin near a full moon so I’m guessing these are around wk 4 or so, maybe 5.View attachment 4891743View attachment 4891744


They're sure looking happy and healthy! How many did you start to get those? I started three or four last run, but ended up culling all of them because they were runts/mutants. I was really curious about the cross, so I'll run'em again at some point.


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 1, 2021)

CloudHidden said:


> They're sure looking happy and healthy! How many did you start to get those? I started three or four last run, but ended up culling all of them because they were runts/mutants. I was really curious about the cross, so I'll run'em again at some point.


The bmr’s I think 3 or maybe one more? culled those males, popped I think10 of the one rks and had a mutant male, maybe 4 males total, lost a cpl due to improper storage but was left with this female that is righteous in her own right. lemon lime candy. I have found runts and mutants in his blue orca haze as well but the gems are solid. definitely worth sifting through.


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 1, 2021)

GrimRe4 said:


> I see the stretch isn't too extreme on these. Nice looking ladies


yea the only one that over doubled was the one rks, but definitely not a lot of stretch in the bmr bx.


----------



## La Changua (May 14, 2021)

77Jam x Nl/haze. week8. smells like flowers, lavender, fruits. Very special lady.


----------



## La Changua (May 14, 2021)

Pakistán/Chocolate Thai x Chocolate Thai.
Week 8.
Beutiful Lemon, clean camphor smell. Im not a fan of lemon expressions, but this lemon/camphor is amazing. Lovely Lovely special lady.


----------



## Sandstone Skunkman (May 15, 2021)

Wow! I scored these as a freebie from swami and was hoping to see some pics online. I don’t think my eviromment would work for the long flowering time


La Changua said:


> 77Jam x Nl/haze. week8. smells like flowers, lavender, fruits. Very special lady.View attachment 4900896View attachment 4900898





La Changua said:


> 77Jam x Nl/haze. week8. smells like flowers, lavender, fruits. Very special lady.View attachment 4900896View attachment 4900898


----------



## La Changua (May 15, 2021)

Sandstone Skunkman said:


> Wow! I scored these as a freebie from swami and was hoping to see some pics online. I don’t think my eviromment would work for the long flowering time


You Will find long flowering and short flowering phenos, in my experience the short flowering are the ones to look for, I did not find anything good in the long flowering ones... The one in the pics goes 9 weeks.


----------



## La Changua (May 15, 2021)

Paki Choco Thai x choco Thai.

This the more Thai expression i think, beautiful chocolate earthy smell, the resin glows like Diamonds, beautiful expression, the pics dont make justice, i need better pics of this one.

And this ones are more paki i think, nice plants to, nice smells, lemon, earthy, camphor.


----------



## bobrown14 (May 16, 2021)

Nice looking ladies @La Changua great job. 

Been mulling over what seeds to pop next. I'm leaning hard on The One x Paki/Choco Thai


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 16, 2021)

Velvet Rush starting to frost up and finally starting to throw off some tropical fruit smells. Not a lot yet but these flowers have dramatically improved in both look and smell in the past two weeks. Still believe this plant isn't the easiest to grow, so much so that I'm having my soil tested to be sure it's not grower error.


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 17, 2021)

These are day 44, give or take a day. first pic the one x rks, then the one x bmr bx2’s.


----------



## La Changua (May 17, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Nice looking ladies @La Changua great job.
> 
> Been mulling over what seeds to pop next. I'm leaning hard on The One x Paki/Choco Thai


Thanks bobrown , yes that The one x Paki/choco sounds really good, all the pics i seen are fire.

I have the the one bx3 and Nl5 bx sativa line, I still don't know which one, im a little afraid of the Nl5 bx, the indica line gave me many hermies. but I know there are gems there, just need to dig.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 25, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> View attachment 4902962View attachment 4902963View attachment 4902964These are day 44, give or take a day. first pic the one x rks, then the one x bmr bx2’s.


How are those smellin?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (May 25, 2021)

In an interesting twist the Velvet Rush has gone from a tropical fruit sweet smell to more of a clove cigarette sweet smell. I don't think can remember smelling anything like it in cannabis. I think it's gonna be another week or two before it's done if it puts on some weight I'll be relatively pumped with the grow.


----------



## TheWholeTruth (May 25, 2021)

La Changua said:


> 77Jam x Nl/haze. week8. smells like flowers, lavender, fruits. Very special lady.View attachment 4900896View attachment 4900898


That looks really good. Nice growing man.


----------



## Dawgfunk (May 31, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> How are those smellin?


Just pulled on the 26th, coulda taken the rks a bit longer but still very sharp electric with some sweet in there, almost gassy. The one bmr still smells like peanut butter, and the other one bmr is more deep funk with some lemon in there. That one turns your nose up when you smell it, strong… definitely the resin dumper of the 3. The high on that one is focused euphoria, blissed out with a good body high to go along with it. Still no cure so that could change.The rks is definitely a bit more float away kinda herb but tastes wonderful so far. gonna give em a few wks to cure before I smoke anymore. The peanut butter one def needs the cure. They all came down day 62, and forgot to get good pics before I pulled em but these were day of. Excited to run thru the rest of the one bmr’s, these are the bx2 and he’s got the bx3 now which he says are about 97% the one.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 1, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> Just pulled on the 26th, coulda taken the rks a bit longer but still very sharp electric with some sweet in there, almost gassy. The one bmr still smells like peanut butter, and the other one bmr is more deep funk with some lemon in there. That one turns your nose up when you smell it, strong… definitely the resin dumper of the 3. The high on that one is focused euphoria, blissed out with a good body high to go along with it. Still no cure so that could change.The rks is definitely a bit more float away kinda herb but tastes wonderful so far. gonna give em a few wks to cure before I smoke anymore. The peanut butter one def needs the cure. They all came down day 62, and forgot to get good pics before I pulled em but these were day of. Excited to run thru the rest of the one bmr’s, these are the bx2 and he’s got the bx3 now which he says are about 97% the one. View attachment 4913574View attachment 4913575View attachment 4913576


Right on, thanks for the reports!


----------



## mmad (Jun 9, 2021)

Binghstra Bread


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 9, 2021)

Oh hey another hype train! Just like GGG!


----------



## mmad (Jun 9, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Oh hey another hype train! Just like GGG!


Hardly the hype, but choo choo regardless


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 9, 2021)

mmad said:


> Hardly the hype, but choo choo regardless


Looks good brother - trees FTW. Still spring here how'd you get it so big already?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 9, 2021)

mmad said:


> Hardly the hype, but choo choo regardless


Dude is incredibly hyped, he is a white dude pretending to be an Indian shaman... fuck that guy


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 9, 2021)

@meangreengrowinmachine - Why you gotta be a troll hater bro?

You got seeds to sling, what cha got?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 9, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> @meangreengrowinmachine - Why you gotta be a troll hater bro?
> 
> You got seeds to sling, what cha got?


Not a troll or a hater that's just how it is.


----------



## mmad (Jun 9, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> Looks good brother - trees FTW. Still spring here how'd you get it so big already?


It's actually on a table, that's why it looks so tall. But I did start it a while back, topped it to 
sex the cut but it couldn't take the mh I had it under. Either way it's a keeper IMHO


----------



## SFnone (Jun 9, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Dude is incredibly hyped, he is a white dude pretending to be an Indian shaman... fuck that guy


Hey man, if you are thinking of this guy:








Exploring the Spiritual Dimension of Cannabis - The Ganjier


For years, no one told us about the spiritual dimension of cannabis. We had no Ganjiers around to give us an idea of its long history both as a medicine and as




www.ganjier.com




That aint Gas.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 9, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Hey man, if you are thinking of this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit that's not the dude you all are talking about!?


----------



## bobrown14 (Jun 9, 2021)

@meangreengrowinmachine no it's not and why I said what I said. 

Its all good mistakes happen.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 9, 2021)

bobrown14 said:


> @meangreengrowinmachine no it's not and why I said what I said.
> 
> Its all good mistakes happen.


Oh ok sorry bout that. That dude IS who I was talking about.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jun 9, 2021)

SFnone said:


> Hey man, if you are thinking of this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! For helping me take my foot out my mouth


----------



## SFnone (Jun 9, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Thank you! For helping me take my foot out my mouth


Don't worry about it, everybody seems to think that's the guy... and you're right about him, he is overhyped and is corny as hell!


----------



## Elsydro (Jun 15, 2021)

jimihendrix1 said:


> Please keep an update of the Nl5/H?
> 
> I'm very interested in crossing the NL5/H with Hazeman 88 G13 x Hashplant.
> 
> ...


Do you know what the difference between the different NL5's, like nl5 d, nl5 h, nl5 gregs? Obviously I guess the nl5 Greg is Greg M nl crew?


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jun 15, 2021)

Elsydro said:


> Do you know what the difference between the different NL5's, like nl5 d, nl5 h, nl5 gregs? Obviously I guess the nl5 Greg is Greg M nl crew?


Fairly certain Greg McAllister is the original breeder of NL5 but it's no like there is a patent or even an agreed upon arbiter of what's "true" when it comes to cannabis history. 

I watch a lot of FCP and he pops into the chat and talks about the NL's from time to time that's why I'm comfortable saying the above but I really don't know shit lol.


----------



## keepafeeno (Jun 16, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Fairly certain Greg McAllister is the original breeder of NL5 but it's no like there is a patent or even an agreed upon arbiter of what's "true" when it comes to cannabis history.
> 
> I watch a lot of FCP and he pops into the chat and talks about the NL's from time to time that's why I'm comfortable saying the above but I really don't know shit lol.


Why not get it straight from the horses mouth, interview with Seattle Greg here ... https://breederssyndicate.com/episodes/episode-1-the-breeders-syndicate/

It was one of Greg's crew that bred NL5 by crossing Steve Murphy's Afghani x Hawaiian Sativa (columbian x mexican)

Episodes 3 and 4 from the same site cover the Seed Bank history including Neville's involvement with Northern Lites (original spelling) ...


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jul 6, 2021)

The Velvet Rush is in the jar. Kind of a fruity smell with a hint of pine, forest floor and maybe an even fainter hint of a skunky ammonia. Wasn't a very good yielder and took about nine weeks to finish. Flowers are pretty frosty and have that pale green color I tend to like firm with resin but kind of airy buds. 

Smokes OK so far, took three pulls on the Grav and felling pretty darn good. I would grow again but maybe outdoors instead?


----------



## Elsydro (Jul 7, 2021)

keepafeeno said:


> Why not get it straight from the horses mouth, interview with Seattle Greg here ... https://breederssyndicate.com/episodes/episode-1-the-breeders-syndicate/
> 
> It was one of Greg's crew that bred NL5 by crossing Steve Murphy's Afghani x Hawaiian Sativa (columbian x mexican)
> 
> Episodes 3 and 4 from the same site cover the Seed Bank history including Neville's involvement with Northern Lites (original spelling) ...


that wasn't the question, I was wondering the differences in the different cuts used by Swami Select


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 7, 2021)

This is some stoney shit. One x bmrbx2. Very remniscent of the blue orca haze, kinda earthy, a hint of fruit, spicey and very potent, that kind of weed you smoke, hits you in the sinuses and the back of the eyes, thick clouds and then eyes so heavy you pass out searching for a movie and wake up in dream land, falling all over the place. Very narcotic. Resin just stacked on. I only ended up with a jar but as stoned as this stuff is getting me I doubt I'll be blowing thru it.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Jul 10, 2021)

Elsydro said:


> that wasn't the question, I was wondering the differences in the different cuts used by Swami Select


Swami select is not Swami Organic seeds btw..


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jul 12, 2021)

Just realized I hadn't posted any pictures of the one rks. Will get a better pic up soon. Definitely a winner in my eyes. Chock full of seeds so buds didn't get too chunky. Sprite gasoline lime candy pine, fluffy and sends you soaring to the moon. Got that old trippy thing the mexican stuff we were getting back in the early 2000's, I used to think it was laced but come to remember the high was very remniscient of this stuff. Starts off racey and almost uneasy, eases in with euphoria and once you get to doing something it's off to the races. Back of the eyes first. Melts into your body 45min into a couple hours later and leaves you with that irie good feeling. Smoke enough and start seeing colors. Great mood enhancer and pick me up but can be demotivating and kinda stoney actually if you keep smoking it. Friends have been saying they've been getting super high off a couple hits of this stuff. I smoke a bowl of it and feel super nice. Eyes dropped enough and floating to really focus and take on anything once it sets in. I had another pheno that turned out a lot like this one but had more of a cedar box kinda thing going on with it, this not so much but some are heavy on the gasoline, like you dipped it in the gas tank.You don't smell gasoline like this on weed anymore. Smells and highs completely bringing me back. And see, I just smoked a bowl of that stuff and edited a whole new book onto this post. It's late, lemme put my sunglasses back on Eyes beet red.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 5, 2021)

Some different blue orca haze phenos and a jar of the one x rks


----------



## gzussaves69 (Aug 7, 2021)

Purple Zebra x 85 Humboldt RKS/Uruapan, throwing a bit of color, 1st Swami pop, smells a bit medicinal. In the top of the 9th here.


----------



## mmad (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## mmad (Aug 9, 2021)

> 1st Swami pop


Game over!


----------



## gzussaves69 (Aug 18, 2021)

Purple Zebra x 85 Humboldt RKS Uruapan Mexican got the chop at 81 days, really packed on some frost in the last few days, still has a funky medicinal like smell, solid spear shaped flowers, really looking forward to the 1st sample.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 26, 2021)

Blue orca already puttin it on. This was almost a week ago now. Very pinnate leaves, I'm guessing it's coming from the thai.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Aug 26, 2021)

Dawgfunk said:


> Blue orca already puttin it on. This was almost a week ago now. Very pinnate leaves, I'm guessing it's coming from the thai.


Is that light dep'd or just doing natural cycle?


----------



## Waterboy420 (Aug 27, 2021)

Hey guys. I have ordered 4 times from swami, the last order was over 1000 dollars, it took very long and they forgot one Pack and all the promised bonus Seeds were missig. So I ordered again to get my packs but this time nothing arrived.
After 2 months, i asked about the seeds and they told me, that there going to re send the Seeds. This time it got stuck in Miami Airport. Now a year passed and still nothing.
And Gas was not very friendly via email.
I am in Europe.
I feel a little bit robbed, but whatever 
I call it a loss, never order again


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 27, 2021)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> Is that light dep'd or just doing natural cycle?


Going full term on a bud's farm with these babies. I thought it was funny the plant with the most pinnate leaves was the one to start flowering first.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 27, 2021)

BOH


----------



## Drumminghead (Sep 5, 2021)

gzussaves69 said:


> Purple Zebra x 85 Humboldt RKS Uruapan Mexican got the chop at 81 days, really packed on some frost in the last few days, still has a funky medicinal like smell, solid spear shaped flowers, really looking forward to the 1st sample.


Have u gave her a try yet ?


----------



## Mellow old School (Sep 5, 2021)

*Dawgfunk *your Blue Orca look very similiar to the pheno I have at the moment as a clone, will take some shots later omn at day 39...


----------



## gzussaves69 (Sep 7, 2021)

Sampled some today, on about a two week cure, the medicinal smell is more of a sweet, cedar, sandalwood, with hints of some skunky funk on breaking it up. Effects are euphoric and happy spacey, a second wave hits about ten minutes in or so, smooth for not fully cured yet. Worth exploring the two packs I have for sure.


----------



## Paperplanes35 (Sep 10, 2021)

Right know Swami has a 3 for $100 deal on any 3 types of NL 1, NL 5, NL 2 crosses. I'm ordering right now.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Sep 10, 2021)

Paperplanes35 said:


> Right know Swami has a 3 for $100 deal on any 3 types of NL 1, NL 5, NL 2 crosses. I'm ordering right now.


Plus a good chance that includes a freebie. They have been blowing out packs for a few weeks now on IG.


----------



## MossManJones (Sep 11, 2021)

Bringdemfya said:


> I hope some fucking bald head pig had to sit there and scrape that SOS sticker off the bumper of the enslavement rover for at least a half hour. ...reality is an imprisoned slave had to do it.


What is even funnier is that you paid him to do it!


----------



## Ganjihad (Sep 23, 2021)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Dude is incredibly hyped, he is a white dude pretending to be an Indian shaman... fuck that guy


wrong dude


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Sep 23, 2021)

Ganjihad said:


> wrong dude


Yeah I think someone above had let me know that too, but you know who I mean though


----------



## Deach (Sep 29, 2021)

mmad said:


> View attachment 4919565
> Binghstra Bread


How is this grow doing? What are your coordinates for growing outdoors? Thanks


----------



## avk210 (Dec 7, 2021)

RiparianGardens said:


> The One x Oaxacan IBL is one of the most vigorous seedlings I've ever had. Didn't date it when I popped the seed but I believe it's less than a month old since sprout. Just potted up from a 1/2 gal to a 3. Psyched to find out sex.


How did these turn out?


----------



## bobrown14 (Dec 7, 2021)

I think there's still a sale on .....


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Has anyone grown his cherry bomb out?


----------



## Rurumo (Dec 7, 2021)

maxamus1 said:


> Has anyone grown his cherry bomb out?


Radiant Rudy has pics of his Cherry Bomb grow on this site. I bought a pack last year and growing it out will be a top priority for me next year.


----------



## maxamus1 (Dec 7, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Radiant Rudy has pics of his Cherry Bomb grow on this site. I bought a pack last year and growing it out will be a top priority for me next year.


Thanks!!


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 19, 2022)

I would like to read from others whether they have had hermie issues with these seeds from Swami.

Hence at this point I have had 2 males of 91 Chemdog x D NL#5 and yesterday the first female I have had of this strain is a hermie, might be grower error but the 8 other ladies in that tent, from other vendors are not hermies.

One female so far of the Purple Zebra x 85 Humboldt RKS is lady, hopefully not going to show hermie traits later on in flower

And finally had a hermie Blue Orca x 85 RKS this summer and no males yet,...

Input appreciated...


----------



## Robar (Jan 19, 2022)

I have grown the Vietnam Bomb, Chocolate Thai and Blue Orca haze. All were pretty stable as I remember.


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 19, 2022)

Mellow old School said:


> I would like to read from others whether they have had hermie issues with these seeds from Swami.
> 
> Hence at this point I have had 2 males of 91 Chemdog x D NL#5 and yesterday the first female I have had of this strain is a hermie, might be grower error but the 8 other ladies in that tent, from other vendors are not hermies.
> 
> ...


I've grown out Nigerian Sunshine and Blue Orca Haze and never saw any intersex traits on males or females.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 19, 2022)

SCJedi said:


> I've grown out Nigerian Sunshine and *Blue Orca Haze* and never saw any intersex traits on males or females.


How'd that turn out?


----------



## SCJedi (Jan 19, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> How'd that turn out?


I'm actually not that big of a fan of how it smokes. Big yield of large flowers. Some mold issues in my area which is pretty arid (Sacramento, CA) 

When I first vegetated it outdoors it reaked like bile or vomit which I do not ever recall smelling before in a plant. High is good, not much of a ceiling in the phenos I smoked but not a missing ceiling. Sort of that typically NL/Blue flavor we saw for a long time in the 1990s. I gave a couple pounds to a buddy and he used it for his holiday chocolates.


----------



## Robar (Jan 20, 2022)

Rufus T. Firefly said:


> How'd that turn out?


Not directed at me but...

I grew the Blue Orca Haze indoors. Kept 3 male for a while and they all looked different in veg. Kept 6 females and they a were all different too. everything from squat Indica types to tall wispy sativa types. They all smoked a bit different too but one thing that most had that I didn't care for caused a real tightness in my chest. Not something I enjoyed so dumped those. 

I kept an inbetweener and the wispy sat as they don't carry that effect. Both are pretty functional and don't cause the hunger but are only of moderate strength and not all that long lasting. Taste, the inbetweener is strong fuel that hits your lungs HARD. It's not too harsh just strong flavored and kinda tries to take your breath away. The wispy sat has the slightest hint o berries. It's easy to smoke very pleasant head space for puttering around and getting your chores done. Sharp objects - no problem.

Honestly I expected way more out of this pairing. The two I kept I want to run once more just to see if I can dial them in a bit more and get a better result though I'm not holding my breath. To give a scale comparison I also have a duke diamond's vault - C99 fem I run. The c-99 is easily twice as potent as the BOH though way less productive. I also just ran a couple AKBB nl1xnl5xnl1 and I'd say those are equal in potency as well as productivity to the inbetweeners.

The Blue Orca Haze gets me high without a problem but it will not be replacing any of my moms.


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 20, 2022)

cheers for the feedback, early days as mentioned due to the amount of seeds grown so far.

Perhaps te next seeds wll be better.

The Blue Orca I had sadly wasnt not a keeper in my opinion, due to the hermie traits and hence effect and flavour was bland...


----------



## mages (Jan 20, 2022)

I’ve not had any more herm issues with swami than other breeders. I usually find a few in every pack that aren’t stable. That being said chem crosses are notoriously herm prone with light leaks. I’ve had a friend run the same chem that I had and his whole room was seeded and mine was fine. He had a light leak between the door and floor that he never had an issue with until he ran chems.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 20, 2022)

SCJedi said:


> I'm actually not that big of a fan of how it smokes. Big yield of large flowers. Some mold issues in my area which is pretty arid (Sacramento, CA)
> 
> When I first vegetated it outdoors it reaked like bile or vomit which I do not ever recall smelling before in a plant. High is good, not much of a ceiling in the phenos I smoked but not a missing ceiling. Sort of that typically NL/Blue flavor we saw for a long time in the 1990s. I gave a couple pounds to a buddy and he used it for his holiday chocolates.


I've only grown out his Velvet Rush and was underwhelmed with that. I was hoping the BOH which as I understand it was kind of his hot variety. I have a bunch of his packs that I'm now not sure I'll ever get to.

I'm currently running some Ethos Citradelic Sunrise that had a bit of a sour bile kind of smell on a stem rub but not the flowers which have a really nice tangie profile.


----------



## Rufus T. Firefly (Jan 20, 2022)

Robar said:


> Not directed at me but...
> 
> I grew the Blue Orca Haze indoors. Kept 3 male for a while and they all looked different in veg. Kept 6 females and they a were all different too. everything from squat Indica types to tall wispy sativa types. They all smoked a bit different too but one thing that most had that I didn't care for caused a real tightness in my chest. Not something I enjoyed so dumped those.
> 
> ...


Appreciate you chiming in!


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 21, 2022)

As mentioned early days with these with only 1 female from each, time will tell.



> Kept 6 females and they a were all different too. everything from squat Indica types to tall wispy sativa types


Hopefully I also will have some more indica related plants.



> He had a light leak between the door and floor that he never had an issue with until he ran chems.


Mine are in a tent, but there is not a light issue at the door, hence the other ladies in there close to the door, are not showing signs of hermie, perhaps and hopefully a single fluke.

Have good weekend people.


----------



## mmad (Jan 21, 2022)

nl5hz 42 days, water only


----------



## Dawgfunk (Jan 25, 2022)

I got some samples of the Blue Orca Haze from a buddy I gave a pack to last season. @Mellow old School no hermies in this pack, although did find quite a few males. Not a whole lot to smell before you crack into this particular one but you get some good funk when you grind it up. Pines, christmas ornaments or something, maybe some kind of spice, can't put my finger on it...it's like, pepper, or attic or dirt or something. Either way I'm loving it, put the joint out half way, it was hashing up pretty good at the mouthpiece, creamy sweet flavor too, went to do some things in the kitchen. Washed some dishes, the suds and the light had my mind. Very bing!! Cerebral spot-on attention. Mildly psychedelic. Took a second for the head change. Hit it in a bowl about 15min later, put it down a couple hits in. Started melting my muscles, but the head got a lot stronger. Sounds more pronounced, colors brighter and a feeling to the chest like whoahhhhh...thought maybe I ate something I didn't realize. A lot of herb gets to the point where the head high levels off, but this shit is fucking strong...excuse my language but it's the only way to describe it. Like, smoke this with someone and get em to quit smoking weed for a while kinda strong. All the plants of these I've seen so far walk a very similar line, slight variations. Not all of them were my favorite smoke but the best ones were ones I wished I still had around. My favorites have been very hashy. I love good weed, love my og's and chems, for sure. This just hits different. I still haven't found any cookies or og's or chems or anything that smokes like this blue orca haze does. It's a treat, and will probably give you superpowers when you smoke it. Kinda think this might've been that herb they were smoking on half baked that made the dog fly.


----------



## Mellow old School (Jan 26, 2022)

Cheers for that one @Dawgfunk

Hopefully I will have more better females later on from these beans...


----------



## Robar (Jan 26, 2022)

LOL @ Dawgfunk. I too find myself doing dishes alot when smoking the BOH. Bingo on the males I had 9 males 6 females if I remember correctly. Yes half a doob would get you pretty High. I generally don't smoke more than about 4-5 regular puffs and im good. I didn't dig the chest thing but 2 of mine really don't produce that effect or at least not much. One was pretty stretchy and a real airy sativa/haze type that I keep going back too. I wasn't going to keep it because it doesn't produce like the rest, takes too long, has zero bag appeal, etc. etc. but I really like the effect. I think I may keep it for personal head stash as it's all I've been smoking lately. I have things that are stronger but obviously it doesn't matter if I'm smoking the BOH instead. I went into these seeds looking for the sativa leaner so I'd have to say all in all I'm pretty happy. I've popped enough seed packs to know if I find one that I even consider keeping it's a WIN!


----------



## Robar (Feb 9, 2022)

Ok a little update. I found a whopper of a BOH keeper! My #9 who's buds were spear shaped like some of the haze plants I've seen is in a class all by herself. This was my first SIPs run and It grew numerous decent sized spears. I chopped her at 75 days which to my eye was the sweet spot. (aprox 85% cloudy, and maybe 13 to 14% clear with an amber here and there.)

I gladly kept her but she is not for me. Shes a FUCKING HEART POUNDER! It wasn't like I was having a panic attack or the like but none the less my heart was pounding and it was hard to breath. The wife who has medical training and works in the health care system wanted me to go to the hospital. She was freaking out because I was sitting in my chair having a hard time breathing while she is taking my pulse. She said it was 110 per minute and she is sure it was periodically missing beats. This lasted for about 20-30 minutes and was pretty intense but I was the one with the cooler head and just told her to calm down and I rode it out. 

I will say I had no problem telling you that when asked to promise I wouldn't smoke it again and get rid of the plant, I no problem telling her it wasn't for me and never again. Truly it's not my Jam, but I told her the plant (cut) wasn't going anywhere but into the mother room. It's not be for me but I know that there are people like a buddy of mine who love this type of ride. She's fast, strong, and acts like a heart attack. Which makes me remember back to most of the others having this effect that seemed like a weight on your chest. Nope other than the one that is a stretchy thin sativa with loose, super airy, skinny buds BOH isn't for me. Somewhere I mentioned I didn't think BOH was anything super special and I wanted come back and set the record straight. When I made that comment I had tried them all except #9 because she took longer and was part of the second wave.

#9 should have come with a warning label...


----------



## SCJedi (Feb 9, 2022)

Robar said:


> Ok a little update. I found a whopper of a BOH keeper! My #9 who's buds were spear shaped like some of the haze plants I've seen is in a class all by herself. This was my first SIPs run and It grew numerous decent sized spears. I chopped her at 75 days which to my eye was the sweet spot. (aprox 85% cloudy, and maybe 13 to 14% clear with an amber here and there.)
> 
> I gladly kept her but she is not for me. Shes a FUCKING HEART POUNDER! It wasn't like I was having a panic attack or the like but none the less my heart was pounding and it was hard to breath. The wife who has medical training and works in the health care system wanted me to go to the hospital. She was freaking out because I was sitting in my chair having a hard time breathing while she is taking my pulse. She said it was 110 per minute and she is sure it was periodically missing beats. This lasted for about 20-30 minutes and was pretty intense but I was the one with the cooler head and just told her to calm down and I rode it out.
> 
> ...


Sounds like that good Ole NL5Haze shining through! Thanks for the update.

PS, harvesting a haze pheno early (i.e. leaving clear gland heads) will almost always result in what some refer to as a "speedy" high.


----------



## Robar (Feb 9, 2022)

SCJedi said:


> Sounds like that good Ole NL5Haze shining through! Thanks for the update.
> 
> PS, harvesting a haze pheno early (i.e. leaving clear gland heads) will almost always result in what some refer to as a "speedy" high.


Next time I will let her go longer. The stage i took her was normal for me because I don't like couch lock or things that make you sleepy unless I want to go to sleep. So I usually don't let many trikes turn amber before harvest but next time I will to temper it a bit. This plant is very strong and produces well so I'm down with working with her to find "Her" sweet spot.


----------



## GrimRe4 (Feb 9, 2022)

Robar said:


> Ok a little update. I found a whopper of a BOH keeper! My #9 who's buds were spear shaped like some of the haze plants I've seen is in a class all by herself. This was my first SIPs run and It grew numerous decent sized spears. I chopped her at 75 days which to my eye was the sweet spot. (aprox 85% cloudy, and maybe 13 to 14% clear with an amber here and there.)
> 
> I gladly kept her but she is not for me. Shes a FUCKING HEART POUNDER! It wasn't like I was having a panic attack or the like but none the less my heart was pounding and it was hard to breath. The wife who has medical training and works in the health care system wanted me to go to the hospital. She was freaking out because I was sitting in my chair having a hard time breathing while she is taking my pulse. She said it was 110 per minute and she is sure it was periodically missing beats. This lasted for about 20-30 minutes and was pretty intense but I was the one with the cooler head and just told her to calm down and I rode it out.
> 
> ...


Apologies for not being more in the loop as to the grow parameters. May I ask how many females you looked at to find this one?


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 9, 2022)

I started 6 blue orca/red thai and 6 blue orca/mex/rks. Out of those I ended up with 3 females 3 males on the bo/red thai and 4 females 2 males on the bo/mex/rks. The red thai cross are bright sweet or lemon on the front end with earthy tones underneath while the mex/rks cross are light sweet and animal musk on the front end and earthy tones underneath. Guessing the earthy notes are the blue orca. Time will tell but I am liking the structure, smell and resin on the blue orca/red thai the most. It is still early in flower, maybe 3 weeks or so. I can put up some pics later once lights are on. They were started on 12/12 so they aren't huge. Something tells me the red thai crosses could be real whoppers if you veg them too long.


----------



## Robar (Feb 9, 2022)

GrimRe4 said:


> Apologies for not being more in the loop as to the grow parameters. May I ask how many females you looked at to find this one?


out of a 15 pack I had 9 males and 6 females. All popped fast and took off strong. To be clear they all get you pretty high, I didn't find any junk but only the one made it to the next level. They were all very stable too, even the males were super stable after suffering much trauma. I kept a short male that never popped a sack the whole time I abused him. I kept another female that was a very wispy sativa type that had an active but mellow buzz that was a nice day-timer for getting things and having a clearish head. So to answer you question one pack to find a real deal keeper.


----------



## HamNEggs (Feb 11, 2022)

Blue Orca/Red Thai. Not the greatest pics and they have a long ways to go.


----------



## Mellow old School (Feb 15, 2022)

So going to grow some more of these beans, hence I want to see what other phenos there are to be found, so far the Blue Orca sativa pheno is the only one I have smoked and am waiting for the flowering 91 Chemdog x D NL#5 female with nanners I have at day 56.

A group shot of the new batch of seedlings, they are;

Blue Orca x 85 RKS, 3 seeds - Swami

Purple Zebra x 85 Humboldt RKS, 2 seeds - Swami

91 Chemdog x D NL#5, 2 seeds - Swami

Rem Dom, 1 seed - Freedom of Seeds

Gorilla Ryder(Auto), 2 seeds - Freedom of Seeds

Ketama Xaoen(Fem), 1 seed, World of Seeds 

Rem Dom x Skunk Tosis x Jamaican Dream, 1 seed - Mellow´s Collection - Homemade cross

Skunk Tosis x AK, 1 seed - Mellow´s Collection - Homemade cross

91 Chemdog x D NL#5 x Gorilla Glue, 1 seed - Mellow´s Collection - Homemade cross

91 Chemdog x D NL#5 x Godberry, 1 seed - - Mellow´s Collection - Homemade cross



Variation is key...

Have a good day people


----------



## Road kill skunk (Feb 23, 2022)

jimihendrix1 said:


> If the place you got your NL5/Hz starts with an S, and ends with an I, and also has an ens in it ?? I also found them to not be in the same universe. Junk actually
> 
> Also the Other Seed Bank Version, that starts with an MR, and is better than the S version, but still no cigar. Still about half strength.
> 
> ...


We have had the same history with smoking. We know what good weed is. I'm running F2 and F3 Original Garlic bud plants.


----------



## HamNEggs (Mar 4, 2022)

Blue Orca x Red Thai are getting closer. One of them has turned a dark olive green, almost black. Pretty good on the trichs with burnt rubber sweet almost lemony scent. Very oily. The other 2 have a similar smell but not so much on the burnt rubber. The Blue Orca x RKS/Mex looks ok though I am not expecting too much from the three I have. Overall they are more sweet, slightly lemony but not much else as of yet. These are all BO x Red Thai.


----------



## Robar (Mar 9, 2022)

Ham&Eggs mentions the oiliness of the Blue Orca x Red Thai. That was something I think I forgot to mention about the Blue Orca Haze. All the girls I grew were very oily.


----------



## Mellow old School (May 8, 2022)

91 Chemdog x D NL#5, purple pheno, day 61 in flower, cell phone picture, not the best.

Smell hard to describe,somewhat musky, also have another pheno not shown here, that smells a bit like onions


----------



## Grogu96 (May 28, 2022)

Waterboy420 said:


> Hey guys. I have ordered 4 times from swami, the last order was over 1000 dollars, it took very long and they forgot one Pack and all the promised bonus Seeds were missig. So I ordered again to get my packs but this time nothing arrived.
> After 2 months, i asked about the seeds and they told me, that there going to re send the Seeds. This time it got stuck in Miami Airport. Now a year passed and still nothing.
> And Gas was not very friendly via email.
> I am in Europe.
> ...


I've ordered 4 times, and they all came through except for an order that went wrong and still waiting for it to be fixed. The orders can take a very long time which can be quite frustrating. From what I understand, their orders may not hit the post office for a while, because they are nowhere near town, which is fair. My suggestion would be for them to send notifications as to when they have been sent. On a positive note, there are some awesome gems to be found phenohunting. 

Order your beans way ahead of when you are planning on planting


----------



## stale (Jun 1, 2022)

Swami's interview on the Potcast was great. Highly recommend it.

Now I want some seeds... anyone know how frequently he has sales? It is a good deal already. Just want to see if I should be patient


----------



## ZezoZose (Jun 2, 2022)

stale said:


> Swami's interview on the Potcast was great. Highly recommend it.
> 
> Now I want some seeds... anyone know how frequently he has sales? It is a good deal already. Just want to see if I should be patient


Looks like you just missed the last one by about 4 hours. The last post on their IG states that it was the "last one (sale) until Black Friday."


----------



## Rurumo (Jun 2, 2022)

Their black friday sale is definitely worth waiting for, it's usually buy 1 get 2 free.


----------



## stale (Jun 2, 2022)

ZezoZose said:


> Looks like you just missed the last one by about 4 hours. The last post on their IG states that it was the "last one (sale) until Black Friday."


holy shit you are right... guess I'll pass for a bit then


----------



## SCJedi (Jun 3, 2022)

__
https://soundcloud.com/the_pot_cast
Episode 67


----------



## Panaelous (Aug 12, 2022)

Paperplanes35 said:


> Swami select is not Swami Organic seeds btw..


I’m yellow swami


----------



## avk210 (Oct 3, 2022)

mmad said:


> View attachment 4919565
> Binghstra Bread


What were your thoughts on this? Would you run it again?


----------



## mmad (Oct 4, 2022)

avk210 said:


> What were your thoughts on this? Would you run it again?


Yes, along with everything else I've tried from him.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 27, 2022)

Anyone know what's in the "Vbong" strain? Got it as a freebie with my Nigerian Sunshine.


----------



## Robar (Oct 27, 2022)

I cant remember exactly but I think the vbong was the vietnam bomb with with more vietnamese bred into it. Maybe? Sorry I can't be more helpful.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 27, 2022)

Robar said:


> I cant remember exactly but I think the vbong was the vietnam bomb with with more vietnamese bred into it. Maybe? Sorry I can't be more helpful.


Not at all, I appreciate it! I'll be sure I come back and let people know what it is just for future reference (once I find out for sure).


----------



## Robar (Oct 27, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Not at all, I appreciate it! I'll be sure I come back and let people know what it is just for future reference (once I find out for sure).


 Just found it. vbong = Vietnam bomb x Vietnam gold


----------



## Robar (Oct 27, 2022)

Vbomb = Blue Orca/(Vietnam Black x The One/Panama) x Talk of Kabul/Vietnam Black

Vietnam gold = Vietnam Black x G13x Black Widow x Schrom


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 27, 2022)

Robar said:


> Vbomb = Blue Orca/(Vietnam Black x The One/Panama) x Talk of Kabul/Vietnam Black
> 
> Vietnam gold = Vietnam Black x G13x Black Widow x Schrom


Wow, thanks! It sounds interesting, I do like VB... I'll throw a couple of these in my next grow just to get a feeling for them.


----------



## Robar (Oct 27, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Wow, thanks! It sounds interesting, I do like VB... I'll throw a couple of these in my next grow just to get a feeling for them.


I been chasing the vietnam black a while. I have the vbomb and grew out a female that went a LOooong time and still wasn't finished when I pulled the plug. I'd suggest a BIG pot full of lightly amended soil if thats the way you grow. My experience with vbomb was that it didn't like a 5 gal pot nore did it care for my super soil mix. I've learned a lot of these old sativa strains don't like heavy nutes and want room for their roots. Minimum I'd go 10 gal pot and be patient and listen to what she tells you.

*If you are interested in Vietnam black specifically The Rev (Kingdom Organic Seeds) just released a 3/4 vietnam black - Black Forest

https://www.kingdomorganicseeds.com/kos-seed-shop/strains/kos-black-forrest/


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 27, 2022)

Robar said:


> I been chasing the vietnam black a while. I have the vbomb and grew out a female that went a LOooong time and still wasn't finished when I pulled the plug. I'd suggest a BIG pot full of lightly amended soil if thats the way you grow. My experience with vbomb was that it didn't like a 5 gal pot nore did it care for my super soil mix. I've learned a lot of these old sativa strains don't like heavy nutes and want room for their roots. Minimum I'd go 10 gal pot and be patient and listen to what she tells you.
> 
> *If you are interested in Vietnam black specifically The Rev (Kingdom Organic Seeds) just released a 3/4 vietnam black - Black Forest
> 
> https://www.kingdomorganicseeds.com/kos-seed-shop/strains/kos-black-forrest/


I actually pre-ordered VB from Snow High back in March, so hopefully they'll finish up nicely at some point soonish! Good call on the KOS, I always forget about that site, they do have some good stuff. Also, I know that Blackbird Preservations sells Snow High's VB, and they are in stock at The Seed Source-I think, could be the other one that looks just like the Seed Source, I always mix them up lol. I got a restock email the other day, they're pricey too, but I've heard good things about Snow's VB.


----------



## Robar (Oct 29, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I actually pre-ordered VB from Snow High back in March, so hopefully they'll finish up nicely at some point soonish! Good call on the KOS, I always forget about that site, they do have some good stuff. Also, I know that Blackbird Preservations sells Snow High's VB, and they are in stock at The Seed Source-I think, could be the other one that looks just like the Seed Source, I always mix them up lol. I got a restock email the other day, they're pricey too, but I've heard good things about Snow's VB.


As to KoS, yes I like the Rev's offerings. I have a couple Cherry Malawi vegging right now and have a Black Poison Skunk that I've been running constant for something like 3 years now - been long enough I can't remember exactly.


----------



## Rurumo (Oct 29, 2022)

Robar said:


> As to KoS, yes I like the Rev's offerings. I have a couple Cherry Malawi vegging right now and have a Black Poison Skunk that I've been running constant for something like 3 years now - been long enough I can't remember exactly.


See, both of those sound amazing, I'll be sure to keep KoS in mind for a future grow cycle. Quite a few in the KoS lineup that sound interesting.


----------



## SCJedi (Nov 2, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> Anyone know what's in the "Vbong" strain? Got it as a freebie with my Nigerian Sunshine.


Post up pics of your Nigerian Sunshine once you get it going. I ran two phenos for a few years


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 3, 2022)

SCJedi said:


> Post up pics of your Nigerian Sunshine once you get it going. I ran two phenos for a few years


I will for sure, I'm running it next cycle but that will be a couple of months.


----------



## Robar (Nov 4, 2022)

Rurumo said:


> I will for sure, I'm running it next cycle but that will be a couple of months.


I'll be curious to see some updates as well. I've look at the Nigerian Sunshine before too. Have been tempted but never pulled the trigger on it.


----------



## gzussaves69 (Nov 4, 2022)

Robar said:


> I'll be curious to see some updates as well. I've look at the Nigerian Sunshine before too. Have been tempted but never pulled the trigger on it.


Same here, that one always jumps out at me when viewing the list.


----------



## mmad (Nov 5, 2022)

buddah says: for the biscuit, one must risk it


----------



## gzussaves69 (Nov 7, 2022)

Chimtal Afghan x Chocolate Thai happy seedling, anyone ran any of these?


----------



## HamNEggs (Nov 8, 2022)

I don't think I posted the ending of the BO x Red Thai. They turned out to be a nice, slightly hashy sweet smoke. Very smooth after a good cure.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Dec 5, 2022)

Forgot to mention earlier on in the thread I had a dogwalker og I crossed with what I later figured to be a dominion skunk male. The one seed from that small dogwalker cut was male. I threw that in the room with the tent that had the one x rks in it and the turkey pan pic is one of the offspring. She's fluffy and smells kinda like garlic, menthol pine earth but not super strong smell, but man the high is soaring and lasts. Definitely reminds me of that thing the one rks had, that high is definitely soaring, makes you say damn, that did it. Also remniscient of the munson in a way, starts behind the eyes and stones you then rushes into your body and sticks around for a while. Pretty irie herb. The nugs do have some weight to em despite the fluff and the flowers are caked in resin, like salty fries in the bottom of a bag and the salt is caked to the edge.Hash...this stuff dumps salt crystals. The floral structure of the buds pop right off the sides and break up into tear drop bracts that pop right off and look beautiful in a bowl. Branches were pretty stacked too and didn't have any support, got pretty big from where she started. Didn't wanna document it here but wanted to show her off here because her mom's that one rks. Had a friend staring at the wall with this one. She's a nice little reset button in my opinion, gets me stoned to the bone and smiling and I feel like I can conquer anything. She kinda has you sitting on the edge in that peripheral space, quick witted herb good music and joking herb once she sets in.


----------



## Dawgfunk (Dec 6, 2022)

Robar said:


> I'll be curious to see some updates as well. I've look at the Nigerian Sunshine before too. Have been tempted but never pulled the trigger on it.


We had a pack of that for a minute, not sure if my buddy still has the pack but came to us right when I started diving thru this thread, from a bud in oregon who works his food truck at music festivals in the summertime. Came to him from, I'm guessing gas, but dude dropped it off to him at the cart a few years back. We never grew it and not sure where the pck disappeared to but I did snag some velvet glove flower a few months back, which was gmo x nigerian and that stuff was space weed. The nigerian seems to give it that blast-off that I love. Def thinking about grabbing some of the NS in the future.


----------

